# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Gov.gr Wallet, ψηφιακά η ταυτότητα και το δίπλωμα οδήγησης στο κινητό

## nnn

Σήμερα το απόγευμα, αναμένεται η επίσημη παρουσίαση της εφαρμογής Gov.gr Wallet, στην οποία θα αποθηκεύονται ψηφιακά, η ταυτότητα και το δίπλωμα, για χρήση σε κάθε υπηρεσία.

Τα στοιχεία που θα εμφανίζονται είναι :

*Ταυτότητα
*
Ο αριθμός ταυτότητας,Το ονοματεπώνυμο με ελληνικούς και λατινικούς χαρακτήρεςΤο πατρώνυμο με ελληνικούς και λατινικούς χαρακτήρεςΤο μητρώνυμο με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρεςΗ ημερομηνία γέννησηςΟ τόπος γέννησηςΗ ημερομηνία και αρχή έκδοσης της ταυτότηταςΗ φωτογραφία του κατόχου

*Δίπλωμα οδήγησης
*
Ο αριθμός άδειας οδήγησηςΤο ονοματεπώνυμο με ελληνικούς και λατινικούς χαρακτήρεςΗ ημερομηνία γέννησηςΟ τόπος γέννησηςΗ ημερομηνία και αρχή έκδοσης άδειας οδήγησηςΗ ημερομηνία λήξης ισχύος άδειας οδήγησηςΟ αριθμός φορολογικού μητρώου (ΑΦΜ)Ο κωδικός κατηγορίας οχήματοςΗ ημερομηνία έκδοσης κατηγορίας οχήματοςΗ ημερομηνία λήξης ισχύος κατηγορίας οχήματοςΗ φωτογραφία του κατόχου

Η εφαρμογή μπορεί να κατέβει ήδη από τα αντίστοιχα Google Store και Apple Store για εγκατάσταση (χωρίς ακόμα δυνατότητα πρόσβασης στα στοιχεία).

Η σύνδεση και αποθήκευση των στοιχείων, θα μπορεί να γίνει μόνο σε μια συσκευή/ανά φυσικό πρόσωπο.



*Gov.gr Wallet*

----------


## ariusbb

> Η σύνδεση και αποθήκευση των στοιχείων, θα μπορεί να γίνει μόνο σε μια συσκευή/ανά φυσικό πρόσωπο.


Και εαν αλλάξουμε κινητό τι γίνεται;

----------


## BlueChris

> Και εαν αλλάξουμε κινητό τι γίνεται;


Λογικά θα μπαίνει στην καινούργια και θα ακυρώνετε αυτόματα το παλιό.

----------


## Rage

Ακομα δεν ξεκινησε η λειτουργια και αρχισανε τα αρνητικα σχολια στο playstore.....στη κριτικη ειμαστε πρωτοι.

----------


## Parrot

Τρέχοντας θα πάω να το κάνω ... μην φάτε, έχει γλαρόσουπα  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :Whistle:

----------


## YAziDis

> Ακομα δεν ξεκινησε η λειτουργια και αρχισανε τα αρνητικα σχολια στο playstore.....στη κριτικη ειμαστε πρωτοι.


Αστα να πάνε.. Αφού είχε ανακοινωθεί πως επίσημα θα λανσάρουν την υπηρεσία στις 28 του μήνα. Προφανώς όμως δε μπορούν να βγάλουν τις εφαρμογές στα stores όποτε θελουν!

Εν αναμονή λοιπόν. Μέχρι αύριο το πολύ θα έχουμε νέα λογικά!

----------


## Dast3n1s

> Λογικά θα μπαίνει στην καινούργια και θα ακυρώνετε αυτόματα το παλιό.


Μαλλον δεν τους αρεσαν οι εικόνες

----------


## globalnoise

> Ακομα δεν ξεκινησε η λειτουργια και αρχισανε τα αρνητικα σχολια στο playstore.....στη κριτικη ειμαστε πρωτοι.


Και όχι μόνο στη κριτική




> Τρέχοντας θα πάω να το κάνω ... μην φάτε, έχει γλαρόσουπα

----------


## ZaNteR

Ολα αυτα δεν ειναι τρυπια απο παντου? Και υπαρχει αρθρο απο κατω υποκλοπης σε αρχηγο κοματος...

----------


## ariusbb

> Ολα αυτα δεν ειναι τρυπια απο παντου? Και υπαρχει αρθρο απο κατω υποκλοπης σε αρχηγο κοματος...


Τι εννοείς είναι τρύπια από παντού;

----------


## tsigarid

Το νήμα έχει προοπτική να γίνει έπικ, αντί να λέμε μπράβο και επιτέλους...

----------


## ZaNteR

> Το νήμα έχει προοπτική να γίνει έπικ, αντί να λέμε μπράβο και επιτέλους...


Υπαρχουν τεραστια προβληματα ασφαλειας, ειδικα αυτες τις εποχες που οι κυβερνοεπιθεσεις έχουν αυξηθει. Εμπιστευεσαι το Ελληνικο Δημόσιο να φτιαξει εφαρμογη για να κουβαλας ευαισθητα προσωπικα δεδομενα απο εδώ και απο εκεί?
Tωρα ειναι μόνο η ΑΤ και το διπλωμα, μεθαυριο θα ειναι το ΑΦΜ, ΑΜΚΑ, ΑΜΑ κτλπ.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στην Κίνα, μπράβο.
Μεθαύριο θα είναι "έχεις άποψη; κόκκινος"  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Υπαρχουν τεραστια προβληματα ασφαλειας, ειδικα αυτες τις εποχες που οι κυβερνοεπιθεσεις έχουν αυξηθει. Εμπιστευεσαι το Ελληνικο Δημόσιο να φτιαξει εφαρμογη για να κουβαλας ευαισθητα προσωπικα δεδομενα απο εδώ και απο εκεί?
> Tωρα ειναι μόνο η ΑΤ και το διπλωμα, μεθαυριο θα ειναι το ΑΦΜ, ΑΜΚΑ, ΑΜΑ κτλπ.


Εντάξει, οκ   next level.
Το taxisnet δουλεύει εδώ και χρόνια.
Αυτά τα στοιχεία ΑΦΜ ΑΜΚΑ κλπ οι πιο πολλοί τα έχουμε ήδη στο κινητό, συνήθως σε κάποιες σημειώσεις,  εγώ τα έχω σαν επαφές

Ναι το εμπιστεύομαι να κάνει εφαρμογή με αυτά τα δεδομένα, πιο πολύ απο το να είναι αυτά τα δεδομένα διαθέσιμα σε στοίβες σε κάποια εφορία

----------


## Chingachgook

> Υπαρχουν τεραστια προβληματα ασφαλειας, ειδικα αυτες τις εποχες που οι κυβερνοεπιθεσεις έχουν αυξηθει. Εμπιστευεσαι το Ελληνικο Δημόσιο να φτιαξει εφαρμογη για να κουβαλας ευαισθητα προσωπικα δεδομενα απο εδώ και απο εκεί?
> Tωρα ειναι μόνο η ΑΤ και το διπλωμα, μεθαυριο θα ειναι το ΑΦΜ, ΑΜΚΑ, ΑΜΑ κτλπ.


Μα δεν κουβαλάς μαζί αου ταυτότητα και καρτες (και αν όχι εσύ, το 99%) του κόσμου στο πορτοφόλι; Εκεί δεν χρειάζεται καν να σου χακέψουν κάτι, να'τα φόρα παρτιδα ταυτότητες και κάρτες. 

Τουλάχιστον στο κινητό θα έχεις ένα επίπεδο ασφάλειας παραπάνω, κανένα pin, pattern, ή δακτυλικό. Τώρα, αν δεν έχεις τίποτα από αυτά, ε, τί θα σου κάνει οποιαδήποτε εφαρμογή...

----------


## ThReSh

> να'τα φόρα παρτιδα ταυτότητες και κάρτες.


Αν είμαστε John Rambo και δεν μας κλέβει κανείς? Checkmate!

----------


## zeronero

Και εάν ο κλέφτης είναι ο Night Fox; Checkmate my ass!

----------


## ariusbb

Εδώ έχουμε σοβαρά προβλήματα κύριοι:

Πάω στην Cosmote να αλλάξω SIM και μου λέει ταυτότητα.
Λέω δείτε τη στο κινητό. Θα βγάζουν φωτοτυπία την οθόνη του κινητού;
 :ROFL: 
(καλά ασχολούμαστε εαν θα έχει ασφάλεια η εφαρμογή και δεν ασχολούμαστε που δίνουμε τη ταυτότητά μας σε φωτοτυπία σε τόσες εταιρίες και δεν έχουμε ιδέα πως διαφυλάσσουν τα δεδομένα μας (ναι έχουμε GDPR και κάτι έγινε...))

----------


## zeronero

@ariusbb, συμφωνώ με τον @tsigarid ότι το νήμα έχει epic δυναμική... Αντιμετώπισέ το ως τέτοιο...

----------


## Byron_k13

Άντε επιτέλους για να μην κουβαλάμε 50 πράγματα ταυτόχρονα στις τσέπες

----------


## BillyVan

Νομιζω θα μπει και καποιο qr για σκαναρισμα απ ευθειας σε υπηρεσιες κλπ.

Μπροστα παμε οχι πισω.

Εχει ξαναγραφει οτι τον Πιερακακη και τυπους σαν κι αυτον που μεσα σε 2 χρονια αλλαξαν ενα σωρο πραγματα τους

χρειαζομαστε 1000%.

Ηθελες να κανεις ενα γνησιο υπογραφης και τραβιοσουνα στα κεπ και στην αστυνομια.

Ειχαμε καταντησει Αφρικη

----------


## zeronero

> Νομιζω θα μπει και καποιο qr για σκαναρισμα απ ευθειας σε υπηρεσιες κλπ.


Από οποιονδήποτε, όχι μόνο υπηρεσίες.

----------


## Gentoo

Εμένα η εφαρμογή πάει να ανοίξει και κλείνει. Συμβαίνει και σε εσάς;

----------


## sdikr

> Εμένα η εφαρμογή πάει να ανοίξει και κλείνει. Συμβαίνει και σε εσάς;


Την έχεις βάλει να μην βλέπει root;

----------


## Gentoo

> Την έχεις βάλει να μην βλέπει root;


Προφανώς. Άρα έχει θέμα σε μένα. Οκ. Θα δοκιμάσω επανεγκατάσταση.

----------


## koukaki

Ερωτηση ? Σε περπτωση παραβασης του ΚΟΚ που επισυρει αφαιρεση διπλωματος τι θα γινει ?
Θα ενημερωνεται αυτοματα  η εφαρμογη ? ή θα μας παίρνει το κινητο η τροχαια ?

----------


## Black3539

> Ερωτηση ? Σε περπτωση παραβασης του ΚΟΚ που επισυρει αφαιρεση διπλωματος τι θα γινει ?
> Θα ενημερωνεται αυτοματα  η εφαρμογη ? ή θα μας παίρνει το κινητο η τροχαια ?


Θα σου παίρνει ηλεκτρονικά το δίπλωμα. Δεν πάει να το έχεις στο wallet, αν στο qr code φαίνεται η παράβαση και στα χέρια σου να το έχεις θα είναι αχρηστο.
Το ίδιο γίνεται και με τα οχήματα, το κράτος με το που βάζει την πινακίδα σου στο σύστημα ξερει άμεσα αν έχει ΚΤΕΟ,ασφάλεια και τέλη κυκλοφορίας χωρίς να έχεις τα χαρτιά.

----------


## KostakisK

Εγώ προσωπικά συμφωνώ να έχω την χάρτινη ταυτότητα αλλά και ψηφιοποιημένη στο τηλέφωνο με τα ίδια στοιχεία παρά να την αλλάξω και να πάρω την ηλεκτρονική. Όσο έχω την χάρτινη χρησιμεύει μόνο για ταυτοποίηση και τίποτε άλλο όπως και στο κινητό ενώ αν είχα την νεα ταυτότητα θα είχα μπλεξίματα τύπου Εσθονίας (παραβίαση πιστοποιητικών ασφαλείας στο τσιπ της κάρτας - εξαναγκασμός για χρηματικές συναλλαγές μονο με την ταυτότητα, τρέχα πέρα δώθε αν χάλαγε το πλαστικό όπως με τις κάρτες των τραπεζών). Νομίζω αποτελεί την καλύτερη λύση η ψηφιοποιημένη-χάρτινη ταυτότητα. Εγώ είμαι υπερ.

----------


## bomberb17

Πολύ καλό βήμα.
Βέβαια το πιο σημαντικό για μένα είναι επιτέλους να αλλάξουν αυτά τα κwλόχαρτ... εμμ... "ταυτότητες" που έχουμε από τον Β' ΠΠ, που παραχαράσσονται/πλαστογραφούνται πανεύκολα με έναν πλαστικοποιητή του 50εύρου και έναν εκτυπωτή του 30εύρου από το Πλαίσιο. Ο Πιερρακάκης και η ομάδα του έχουν κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά, πλην το συγκεκριμένο που έχει καναντήσει γιοφύρι της Άρτας.

----------


## KostakisK

Νομίζω λύνει το πρόβλημα και αυτών που δεν θέλουν την ηλεκτρονική πλαστική ταυτότητα αλλά και αυτών που την θέλουν ηλεκτρονική. Τσάμπα λεφτά πετάνε στον διαγωνισμό για τις νεες ταυτότητες αφού το πρόβλημα λύνεται και στα αεροδρόμια με ένα απλό QR

----------


## Boomshaq

Εμένα με προβληματιζει που οι ΗΠΑ δεν το έκαναν ακόμη.

Όσοι έχετε εμπιστοσύνη σε αυτήν την κυβέρνηση, να το κάνετε...

----------


## KostakisK

> Εμένα με προβληματιζει που οι ΗΠΑ δεν το έκαναν ακόμη.
> 
> Όσοι έχετε εμπιστοσύνη σε αυτήν την κυβέρνηση, να το κάνετε...


Τι εννοείς? Που δεν την έχουν ψηφιοποιημένη?

----------


## nnn

α ρε γαμώτο, θα το έκαναν οι προηγούμενοι που ήταν εμπιστοσύνης, αλλά δεν πρόλαβαν  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## KostakisK

> α ρε γαμώτο, θα το έκαναν οι προηγούμενοι που ήταν εμπιστοσύνης, αλλά δεν πρόλαβαν


Το περίμενα πόση ώρα να το πετάξει κάποιος

----------


## nnn

> Το περίμενα πόση ώρα να το πετάξει κάποιος


Και πολύ άργησα με αυτά που έχω διαβάσει ως τώρα.

Πιστοποίηση μέσω κωδικών taxis,  έχουμε εδώ και χρόνια, χωρίς προβλήματα. Εφόσον κάποιος έχει ενημερωμένο κινητό, είναι ασφαλής και καλύτερη δικλείδα είναι πως επιτρέπει μόνο σε μια συσκευή την φορά. Τώρα αν κάποιοι έχετε μοιράσει τους κωδικούς taxis σε όποιον λογιστή έχετε χρησιμοποιήσει ως τώρα, tough luck, αλλάξτε τους.

Αντί να λέμε το αυτονόητο μπράβο, μένουμε κολλημένοι στην "ασφάλεια"  :ROFL:  της χάρτινης φωτοτυπίας ταυτότητας.

----------


## bomberb17

> Εμένα με προβληματιζει που οι ΗΠΑ δεν το έκαναν ακόμη.
> 
> Όσοι έχετε εμπιστοσύνη σε αυτήν την κυβέρνηση, να το κάνετε...


Στις ΗΠΑ η ταυτότητα είναι απλά το δίπλωμα οδήγησης, το οποίο έχει κανονικά τα βιομετρικά στοιχεία αποθηκευμένα ψηφιακά μέσα, και έχει ένα σωρό χαρακτηριστικά που κάνουν την πλαστογράφηση σχεδόν αδύνατη.

----------


## Mr Arkadin

> Εμένα με προβληματιζει που οι ΗΠΑ δεν το έκαναν ακόμη.


Οι ΗΠΑ δεν είναι πάντα μπροστα σε όλα. Πχ εφάρμοσαν chip & pin και contactless με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση

----------


## nnn

> Στις ΗΠΑ η ταυτότητα είναι απλά το δίπλωμα οδήγησης, το οποίο έχει κανονικά τα βιομετρικά στοιχεία αποθηκευμένα ψηφιακά μέσα, και έχει ένα σωρό χαρακτηριστικά που κάνουν την πλαστογράφηση σχεδόν αδύνατη.


Μεγαλύτερος φακελωτής από το DMV δεν υπάρχει στις ΗΠΑ, αλλά κάποιοι νομίζουν πως επειδή δεν έχουν υποχρεωτικά ταυτότητες, είναι free  :Laughing:

----------


## KostakisK

> Μεγαλύτερος φακελωτής από το DMV δεν υπάρχει στις ΗΠΑ, αλλά κάποιοι νομίζουν πως επειδή δεν έχουν υποχρεωτικά ταυτότητες, είναι free


Πάντως πιο πολύ εμπιστεύομαι την πλήρως ψηφιοποιημένη ταυτότητα που δεν έχει βιομετρικά μέσα και άλλα "καλούδια"  και μια χαρά μπορείς να την επιδεικνύεις στο δημόσιο πλέον παρά το πλαστικό

----------


## Boomshaq

Όπως διευκρινίζεται, τα νέα ψηφιακά δελτία ταυτότητας και της άδειας οδήγησης είναι ψηφιακά έγγραφα που εκδίδονται μέσω του gov.gr και είναι πλήρως ισάξια με τα έγχαρτα έγγραφα, για κάθε νόμιμη χρήση εντός της Ελληνικής επικράτειας *χωρίς να μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως διεθνή ταξιδιωτικά έγγραφα*

----------


## bomberb17

> Όπως διευκρινίζεται, τα νέα ψηφιακά δελτία ταυτότητας και της άδειας οδήγησης είναι ψηφιακά έγγραφα που εκδίδονται μέσω του gov.gr και είναι πλήρως ισάξια με τα έγχαρτα έγγραφα, για κάθε νόμιμη χρήση εντός της Ελληνικής επικράτειας *χωρίς να μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως διεθνή ταξιδιωτικά έγγραφα*


Κανονικά βέβαια θα έπρεπε να ισχύει το ανάποδο.

----------


## sdikr

> Όπως διευκρινίζεται, τα νέα ψηφιακά δελτία ταυτότητας και της άδειας οδήγησης είναι ψηφιακά έγγραφα που εκδίδονται μέσω του gov.gr και είναι πλήρως ισάξια με τα έγχαρτα έγγραφα, για κάθε νόμιμη χρήση εντός της Ελληνικής επικράτειας *χωρίς να μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως διεθνή ταξιδιωτικά έγγραφα*


Εντάξει,  μια φορά τον χρόνο που ταξιδεύω θα κάνω την καρδιά μου πέτρα και θα παίρνω το διαβατήριο,  όπως παίρνω και τώρα

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Όποιος το κατάφερε, πρώτα κατεβάζεις την ταυτότητα και μετά το δίπλωμα οδήγησης;
Γιατί εγώ δεν έχω ταυτότητα αλλά έχω δίπλωμα οδήγησης  :Mr. Green:

----------


## KostakisK

> Εντάξει,  μια φορά τον χρόνο που ταξιδεύω θα κάνω την καρδιά μου πέτρα και θα παίρνω το διαβατήριο,  όπως παίρνω και τώρα


Ακριβώς!! Όπου το διαβατήριο έχει μόνο έναν σκοπό, αυτόν της ταυτοποίησης

- - - Updated - - -




> Όποιος το κατάφερε, πρώτα κατεβάζεις την ταυτότητα και μετά το δίπλωμα οδήγησης;
> Γιατί εγώ δεν έχω ταυτότητα αλλά έχω δίπλωμα οδήγησης


Αυτός είναι χειρότερος απο μένα

----------


## sdikr

> Όποιος το κατάφερε, πρώτα κατεβάζεις την ταυτότητα και μετά το δίπλωμα οδήγησης;
> Γιατί εγώ δεν έχω ταυτότητα αλλά έχω δίπλωμα οδήγησης


Κανείς δεν το κατάφερε, γιατί ανοίγει μετά τις 1800

----------


## KostakisK

> Κανείς δεν το κατάφερε, γιατί ανοίγει μετά τις 1800


Όπου και θα πέσει το σύμπαν έτσι. Να βάλουμε στοίχημα πόσες ώρες θα σέρνεται

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Ωραία, πλάκα θα έχει

----------


## sdikr

> Όπου και θα πέσει το σύμπαν έτσι. Να βάλουμε στοίχημα πόσες ώρες θα σέρνεται


Ναι κλασικά,  αλλιώς με τι θα γκρινιάζουμε;

----------


## ThReSh

> Τσάμπα λεφτά πετάνε στον διαγωνισμό για τις νεες ταυτότητες αφού το πρόβλημα λύνεται και στα αεροδρόμια με ένα απλό QR


Θα το δέχοντα οι άλλες χώρες το δικό μας QR?

----------


## ariusbb

Το 666 που θα φαίνεται;

----------


## KostakisK

> Το 666 που θα φαίνεται;


αχχαχαχχαα

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα το δέχοντα οι άλλες χώρες το δικό μας QR?


Κοίταξε αν είναι εντός ΕΕ και ενημερώσει η Ελλάδα το σύστημα των χωρών οτι έχουμε ψηφιακή ταυτότητα με ενα απλό scanner θα περνάει

- - - Updated - - -

Όταν αλλάζει ο τύπος της ταυτότητας δεν ενημερώνει η μια χώρα τις υπόλοιπες? Το ίδιο μπορεί να γίνει εντος ΕΕ

----------


## ThReSh

> Κοίταξε αν είναι εντός ΕΕ και ενημερώσει η Ελλάδα το σύστημα των χωρών οτι έχουμε ψηφιακή ταυτότητα με ενα απλό scanner θα περνάει


Αν είναι τόσο απλό, γιατί δεν το έχει κάνει ήδη ή κάποιος άλλος?

----------


## BlueChris

Όλαααααα αυτά είναι καταπληκτικά... προσπάθησα να τα εξηγήσω στον πατέρα μου που έχει Νοκια με κουμπάκια και μου έκλεισε το τηλέφωνο  :Smile: 
Θα τον φάνε οι γέροι τον Πιερακάκη.. δεν τα γουστάρουν αυτά  :Respekt:

----------


## KostakisK

> Αν είναι τόσο απλό, γιατί δεν το έχει κάνει ήδη ή κάποιος άλλος?


Έχω την εντύπωση οτι κάποια χώρα το έχει κάνει, θα ψάξω και θα σας πω

- - - Updated - - -



- - - Updated - - -

Μια χαρά

----------


## DVader

Εγώ που δεν θέλω να έχω εγκατεστημένη την εφαρμογή του κράτους μπορώ να μπω σε κάποιο web site και να τα έχω....  

Προφανώς και όχι .... με υποχρεώνει δηλαδή το κράτος ,αν θέλω για τώρα, αργότερα υποχρεωτικά να το εγκαταστήσω... 

Αν δίνανε και web version των υπηρεσιών που φτιάχνουν σε mobile θα τους παραδεχόμουν όντως...

Στις mobile εκδόσεις εγείρονται πολλά θέματα και όσο δεν λύνονται θα παραμείνω στο χαρτί ... 

Αν το κάνουν υποχρεωτικό θα έχω ένα 2ο κινητό που δεν χρησιμοποιώ ως κύριο και θα τις έχω εκεί ...αναγκαστικά αλλά το κυρίως μου κινητό ποτέ....

----------


## BlueChris

> Εγώ που δεν θέλω να έχω εγκατεστημένη την εφαρμογή του κράτους μπορώ να μπω σε κάποιο web site και να τα έχω....  
> 
> Προφανώς και όχι .... με υποχρεώνει δηλαδή το κράτος ,αν θέλω για τώρα, αργότερα υποχρεωτικά να το εγκαταστήσω... 
> 
> Αν δίνανε και web version των υπηρεσιών που φτιάχνουν σε mobile θα τους παραδεχόμουν όντως...
> 
> Στις mobile εκδόσεις εγείρονται πολλά θέματα και όσο δεν λύνονται θα παραμείνω στο χαρτί ... 
> 
> Αν το κάνουν υποχρεωτικό θα έχω ένα 2ο κινητό που δεν χρησιμοποιώ ως κύριο και θα τις έχω εκεί ...αναγκαστικά αλλά το κυρίως μου κινητό ποτέ....


Που έχεις δει κάποια άλλη υπηρεσία που να χρειάζεται τέτοιο security που να μπορείς να μπεις και με άλλο τρόπο? εγώ δεν έχω δει πουθενά. Στις τράπεζες μπαίνεις με την εφαρμογή τους πχ... δεν συζητάμε για να μπορείς να δεις ένα email αλλά για τα ποιο βασικά στοιχεία σου, με αυτό σαν πρίσμα, αυτό που ζητάς δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ποτέ.

----------


## Archon

Οι τραπεζες εχουν κανονικα σελιδα και μπαινεις απο κει. Εγω αυτο χρησιμοποιω. Την εφαρμογη δεν την εχω χρησιμοποιησει ποτε. Δεν ειναι ασφαλες? Το να ειναι και σε καποια σελιδα θα ηταν σωστο για οσους δεν εχουν "καινουργιο" κινητο να παιρνει την εφαρμογη.

----------


## ThReSh

> Έχω την εντύπωση οτι κάποια χώρα το έχει κάνει, θα ψάξω και θα σας πω
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μια χαρά


Που γράφει ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν ταξιδιωτικό έγγραφο εντός ΕΕ? Είδα και video αλλά πρόσεξα κάποια αναφορά σε αυτό.

https://e-estonia.com/solutions/e-identity/mobile-id/

----------


## Chingachgook

Αυτά περι εμπιστοσύνης και ιδιωτικότητας (σχε σχέση με το κράτος) δεν τα καταλαβαίνω. Δε θέλω να τρομάξω κανένα, αλλά το κράτος έχει ήδη τις ταυτότητές μας, το ΑΦΜ μας, το ΑΜΚΑ μας  :Razz: 

Νομίζετε δηλαδή ότι η ύπαρξη αυτών σε ένα wallet θα αλλάξει κάτι;

----------


## 2048dsl

1) Μέχρι τέλος του 2023 θα μπορούμε και θα ταξιδεύουμε στην ευρωπαϊκή ένωση με τα έγγραφα στην ψηφιακή τους μορφή στο wallet.
2) Ξεμπλόκαρε από το ΣΤΕ και συνεχίζεται ο διαγωνισμός για τις καινούργιες ηλεκτρονικές ταυτότητες και μέχρι τέλος του 2023 θα είναι διαθέσιμες 
3) Το 2023 έρχονται πλέον και τα διαβατήρια που θα έχουν ισχύει 10 χρόνια.

----------


## Boomshaq

> αχχαχαχχαα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Κοίταξε αν είναι εντός ΕΕ και ενημερώσει η Ελλάδα το σύστημα των χωρών οτι έχουμε ψηφιακή ταυτότητα με ενα απλό scanner θα περνάει
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Όπως διευκρινίζεται, τα νέα ψηφιακά δελτία ταυτότητας και της άδειας οδήγησης είναι ψηφιακά έγγραφα που εκδίδονται μέσω του gov.gr και είναι πλήρως ισάξια με τα έγχαρτα έγγραφα, για κάθε νόμιμη χρήση εντός της Ελληνικής επικράτειας *χωρίς να μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως διεθνή ταξιδιωτικά έγγραφα*

----------


## GPxr

Να δω πότε θα το βγάλουν και για κινητά χωρίς Google Services να το βάλουμε και εμείς οι σύντροφοι που είμαστε με τους Κινέζους.

----------


## KostakisK

Α δηλαδή για να λειτουργήσει αντίστοιχη λύση στην Εσθονία θέλει ειδική SIM. Και εμάς είναι μια εφαρμογή. Ε τελικά είμαστε πιο μπροστά απο την Εσθονία σε αυτό το θέμα. Επίσης λέει οτι το mobile ID έχει τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά με το πλαστικό. Οπότε μια χαρά μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί στην ΕΕ

- - - Updated - - -




> Να δω πότε θα το βγάλουν και για κινητά χωρίς Google Services να το βάλουμε και εμείς οι σύντροφοι που είμαστε με τους Κινέζους.


Θα το δοκιμάσω στης μάνας μου που έχει Huawei και θα σας πω

----------


## 2048dsl

> Το 666 που θα φαίνεται;


Το 888;

----------


## Boomshaq

> Αυτά περι εμπιστοσύνης και ιδιωτικότητας (σχε σχέση με το κράτος) δεν τα καταλαβαίνω. Δε θέλω να τρομάξω κανένα, αλλά το κράτος έχει ήδη τις ταυτότητές μας, το ΑΦΜ μας, το ΑΜΚΑ μας 
> 
> Νομίζετε δηλαδή ότι η ύπαρξη αυτών σε ένα wallet θα αλλάξει κάτι;


Τοτε γιατι όλη η φασαρία να είναι σε QR ;
Αφου ήδη τα έχει... 
Μήπως για την αγάπη που μας έχει και θέλει να μας γλιτώσει απο 2 χαρτια;

- - - Updated - - -




> Οπότε μια χαρά μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί στην ΕΕ


Πάμε ξανά:

Όπως διευκρινίζεται, τα νέα ψηφιακά δελτία ταυτότητας και της άδειας οδήγησης είναι ψηφιακά έγγραφα που εκδίδονται μέσω του gov.gr και είναι πλήρως ισάξια με τα έγχαρτα έγγραφα, για κάθε νόμιμη χρήση εντός της Ελληνικής επικράτειας *χωρίς να μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως διεθνή ταξιδιωτικά έγγραφα*

----------


## GPxr

> Θα το δοκιμάσω στης μάνας μου που έχει Huawei και θα σας πω


Μόνο από APKPure αλλά πρέπει να ανοίξει και να δω αν μπορεί να συγχρονίσει τα έγγραφα. Authentication κάνει πάντως με τους κωδικούς.

----------


## KostakisK

> Τοτε γιατι όλη η φασαρία να είναι σε QR ;
> Αφου ήδη τα έχει... 
> Μήπως για την αγάπη που μας έχει και θέλει να μας γλιτώσει απο 2 χαρτια;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Πάμε ξανά:
> ...


αν διεθνή ορίζει τα εκτός ΕΕ τότε οκ. Επίσης στα έγγραφα ταυτοποίησης όπως η Ηλεκτρονική ταυτότητα τα ίδια λέει: Estonian citizens can use their ID cards for travelling in European Union Member States and European Economic Area countries.

An ID card is issued also to the citizen of the European Union who holds right of residence in Estonia. An EU citizen ID card is not valid as a travel document.

Οι πολίτες της Εσθονίας μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούν τις ταυτότητές τους για ταξίδια στα κράτη μέλη της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και στις χώρες του Ευρωπαϊκού Οικονομικού Χώρου.

Δελτίο ταυτότητας εκδίδεται επίσης σε πολίτη της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης που έχει δικαίωμα διαμονής στην Εσθονία. Η ταυτότητα πολίτη της ΕΕ δεν ισχύει ως ταξιδιωτικό έγγραφο.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Αρα μιλά ξεκάθαρα για εκτός ΕΕ. Οπότε επειδή eID και Mobile ID έχουν την ίδια πρόσβαση στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και τα ίδια δικαιώματα, έχουν λοιπόν και τα ίδια δικαιώματα στην ΕΕ αλλά όχι εκτός αυτής

- - - Updated - - -

Το Mobile-ID είναι μια λύση προσωπικής ταυτοποίησης και ψηφιακής υπογραφής για κινητά τηλέφωνα. Με αυτό μπορούν να γίνουν οι ίδιες ηλεκτρονικές λειτουργίες όπως με μια κάρτα ταυτότητας, αλλά ακόμη πιο εύκολα.
Τα πιστοποιητικά Mobile-ID ισχύουν έως και 5 έτη.

----------


## Archon

> Τοτε γιατι όλη η φασαρία να είναι σε QR ;
> Αφου ήδη τα έχει... 
> Μήπως για την αγάπη που μας έχει και θέλει να μας γλιτώσει απο 2 χαρτια;


Γιατι χωρις QR πώς θα το σκαναρει ο καθε υπαλληλος? Ή θα τα κοιταει ενα-ενα να δει αν ειναι ΟΚ? ΟΚ σε σχεση με τι? Το σκαναρει, γραφει οτι ειναι οκ και περνας. Ό,τι γινεται και με το χαρτι που παιρνεις απο το φαρμακειο οτι εισαι αρνητικος. Εχει πανω QR, το σκαναρει ο τυπος στο MM και βλεπει οτι εισαι αρνητικος και περνας. Τοσο απλα. Οσο για την ασφαλεια, αν υπαρχουν τρυπες, θα τις μπαλωσουν οπως κανουν με τοσες και τοσες εφαρμογες σε ολον τον κοσμο. Αλλωστε δεν υπαρχει τελεια εφαρμογη. Παντα θα υπαρχουν κενα, παντα καποιος θα ξερει παραπανω απο καποιον αλλον και παντα θα υπαρχουν οι γκρινιαρηδες για το οτιδηποτε (δεν αναφερομαι σε σενα, απλα ετυχε τωρα).

----------


## sdikr

> Όπως διευκρινίζεται, τα νέα ψηφιακά δελτία ταυτότητας και της άδειας οδήγησης είναι ψηφιακά έγγραφα που εκδίδονται μέσω του gov.gr και είναι πλήρως ισάξια με τα έγχαρτα έγγραφα, για κάθε νόμιμη χρήση εντός της Ελληνικής επικράτειας *χωρίς να μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως διεθνή ταξιδιωτικά έγγραφα*


Το έγραψες ήδη μια φορά,  πιο πίσω υπάρχει και σχετική ενημέρωση πως σύντομα θα ισχύει και για ταξίδια όπως ισχύει η ταυτότητα

- - - Updated - - -




> Τοτε γιατι όλη η φασαρία να είναι σε QR ;
> Αφου ήδη τα έχει... 
> Μήπως για την αγάπη που μας έχει και θέλει να μας γλιτώσει απο 2 χαρτια;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Πάμε ξανά:
> ...


Και 3η φορά βλέπω!!   :ROFL:

----------


## KostakisK

> Το έγραψες ήδη μια φορά,  πιο πίσω υπάρχει και σχετική ενημέρωση πως σύντομα θα ισχύει και για ταξίδια όπως ισχύει η ταυτότητα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Και 3η φορά βλέπω!!


Άρα ισχυεί λοιπόν αυτό που ξέραμε, σε λίγο θα το δέχονται και στην ΕΕ

----------


## περαστικά

σου χακαρουν το κινητό και σου κλέβουν την ταυτότητα και κάνουν μετά ότι γουστάρουν,υπάρχουν τόσα κορόιδα που δίνουν τα στοιχεία του e-banking φανταστείτε τι έχει να γίνει τώρα με την ηλεκτρονική ταυτότητα.

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ που δεν θέλω να έχω εγκατεστημένη την εφαρμογή του κράτους μπορώ να μπω σε κάποιο web site και να τα έχω....  
> 
> Προφανώς και όχι .... με υποχρεώνει δηλαδή το κράτος ,αν θέλω για τώρα, αργότερα υποχρεωτικά να το εγκαταστήσω... 
> 
> Αν δίνανε και web version των υπηρεσιών που φτιάχνουν σε mobile θα τους παραδεχόμουν όντως...
> 
> Στις mobile εκδόσεις εγείρονται πολλά θέματα και όσο δεν λύνονται θα παραμείνω στο χαρτί ... 
> 
> Αν το κάνουν υποχρεωτικό θα έχω ένα 2ο κινητό που δεν χρησιμοποιώ ως κύριο και θα τις έχω εκεί ...αναγκαστικά αλλά το κυρίως μου κινητό ποτέ....



Δεν το έχουν σε website Καθώς  όπως αναφέρει πρέπει να ισχύουν και κάποια στοιχεία ασφαλείας,   για αυτό σου λέει μπορείς να το έχεις μόνο σε μια συσκευή.

Αν δεν θέλεις την εφαρμογή,  μπορείς να συνεχίσεις με τον παλιό τρόπο

----------


## Archon

Και σου κλεβουν την χαρτινη ταυτοτητα, κανουν μια ληστεια, την αφηνουν να πεσει δηθεν τυχαια και ερχεται μια ωραια πρωια η αστυνομια, σε μπαγλαρωνει κι αντε μετα να αποδειξεις οτι δεν εισαι ελεφαντας!

----------


## sdikr

> σου χακαρουν το κινητό και σου κλέβουν την ταυτότητα και κάνουν μετά ότι γουστάρουν,υπάρχουν τόσα κορόιδα που δίνουν τα στοιχεία του e-banking φανταστείτε τι έχει να γίνει τώρα με την ηλεκτρονική ταυτότητα.



Αν σου χακάρουν το κινητό, το τελευταίο που σε ενδιαφέρει είναι η ταυτότητα

----------


## KostakisK

> σου χακαρουν το κινητό και σου κλέβουν την ταυτότητα και κάνουν μετά ότι γουστάρουν,υπάρχουν τόσα κορόιδα που δίνουν τα στοιχεία του e-banking φανταστείτε τι έχει να γίνει τώρα με την ηλεκτρονική ταυτότητα.


Αδερφέ ναι με το πλαστικό πολλά γίνονται. Με το Ebanking όμως ποιος τους φταίει??? Όταν σου λέει η τράπεζα ΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΥ και πατάς ΑΠΟΔΟΧΗ είσαι μ@λ@κ@ς. Βγαίνουν επιχειρηματίες και λένε οτι πατάνε αποδοχή σε εντολές χρεώσεων χωρίς να τις κοιτάνε και δεν ντρέπονται που τα λένε. Είναι τουλάχιστον ρεζιλίκι να έχεις ebanking να είσαι επιχειρηματίας με χιλιάρικα στην τράπεζα και να μην διαβάζεις τι πατάς!!!! Δεν τους φταίει κανείς. Η τράπεζα πρωτού πατήσεις αποδοχή σου λέει θα χρεώσω τον τάδε λογαριασμό τόσο, το δέχεσαι? Ε μην μουρλαθούμε. Ναι σου κλέβουν την ταυτότητα η οποία ακυρώνεται και δεν έχει ηλεκτρονικά χαρακτηριστικά μόνο ένα QR για να αποδεικνύει οτι ισχυεί. Αν εγώ πάω στο GOV.GR και την ακυρώσω χαιρετίσματα τίποτα δεν θα μου κάνουν. Επίσης έχει και φωτογραφία η εφαρμογή. Δεν θα την δει ο αρμόδιος όταν κάποιος πάει να την χρησιμοποιήσει? Στην ουσία το μόνο που μπορεί να σου κλέψει απο την εφαρμογή είναι ο αριθμός της ταυτότητας όπου με μια κίνηση στο GOV ακυρώνεται. Βέβαια αν βγάλουν την ηλεκτρονική πλαστική ταυτότητα εκεί ναι θα υπάρξει θέμα με τις τράπεζες αν τα διασυνδέσουν και για αυτό εγώ είμαι ΚΑΤΑ αυτής της πλαστικής λύσης και της διασύνδεσης αυτής με φορείς εκτός δημοσίου

----------


## amolla

Ταυτότητα "νέου" τύπου δεν θα δούμε τουλάχιστον να δείχνουμε μεταξύ μας εντός χώρα σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή, μας έχουν γεμίσει με εφαρμογές.

----------


## KostakisK

Όπως αναφέρεται στο κείμενο της τροπολογίας τα στοιχεία που θα αποθηκεύονται στην εν λόγω εφαρμογή θα μπορεί ο κάτοχος του κινητού τηλεφώνου «να τα επιδεικνύει, για σκοπό ταυτοποίησής του, σε φορείς του δημόσιου τομέα κατά έννοια περ. α’ παρ. του άρθρου 14 του ν. 4270/2014 (Α’143), δικαστικές αρχές και φυσικά και νομικά πρόσωπα του ιδιωτικού τομέα, που νομιμοποιούνται για έλεγχο ταυτότητας ταυτοποίηση, στο πλαίσιο άσκησης των κατά αρμοδιοτήτων τους εκπλήρωσης των κατά υποχρεώσεών τους».

----------


## ZaNteR

> Και σου κλεβουν την χαρτινη ταυτοτητα, κανουν μια ληστεια, την αφηνουν να πεσει δηθεν τυχαια και ερχεται μια ωραια πρωια η αστυνομια, σε μπαγλαρωνει κι αντε μετα να αποδειξεις οτι δεν εισαι ελεφαντας!


μπορουν  να κανουν cloning το κινητο σου και να γινει το ιδιο ακριβως.

----------


## BlueChris

> μπορουν  να κανουν cloning το κινητο σου και να γινει το ιδιο ακριβως.


Σε Apple και Samsung με τα secure storage τους δεν υπάρχουν αυτά τα έργα. Σε διάφορα άλλα όπως πχ το δικό μου που είμαι root ίσως αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο σαν τις ταινίες στο Holywood το cloning κινητού

----------


## Archon

> σου χακαρουν το κινητό και σου κλέβουν την ταυτότητα και κάνουν μετά ότι γουστάρουν,υπάρχουν τόσα κορόιδα που δίνουν τα στοιχεία του e-banking φανταστείτε τι έχει να γίνει τώρα με την ηλεκτρονική ταυτότητα.





> μπορουν  να κανουν cloning το κινητο σου και να γινει το ιδιο ακριβως.


Η απαντηση μου ηταν στον @περαστικα. Δλδ ο,τι μπορει να γινει με το κινητο, πιο ευκολα γινεται με την χαρτινη ταυτοτητα. Και με την πλαστικη, και με την πιστωτικη και με ολα. Ειναι παρα πολλοι που εχουν το πιν της καρτας, πανω στην καρτα! Ε, μετα, ποιος φταιει?

----------


## BlueChris

> Η απαντηση μου ηταν στον @περαστικα. Δλδ ο,τι μπορει να γινει με το κινητο, πιο ευκολα γινεται με την χαρτινη ταυτοτητα. Και με την πλαστικη, και με την πιστωτικη και με ολα. Ειναι παρα πολλοι που εχουν το πιν της καρτας, πανω στην καρτα! Ε, μετα, ποιος φταιει?


QRCode σε τατουαζ λέω εγώ να μας κάνουν  :Smile:

----------


## Archon

Οχι, καλυτερα τσιπακια οπως στον James Bond. Αρκει να μην μας βρει ο κακος και το βγαλει!  :ROFL:

----------


## Penguin

Μπράβο τους. Πολύ καλό και θα το προτιμήσω. Γιατί να κουβαλάς έγγραφα όταν μπορείς να τα έχεις όλα (με περισσότερη ασφάλεια) στο κινητο;

Για όσους έχετε πρόβλημα με την ασφάλεια, τα στοιχεία σας υπάρχουν ήδη στο taxis και τις τράπεζες. Δεν αλλάζει κάτι.

----------


## puntomania

πάντως εγώ τώρα την κατέβασα...άλλα δεν μπαίνει με στοιχεία του ταξισνετ...ως συνήθως πρώτα κάνουν τις εφαρμογές..και μετά βλέπουν το πως θα δουλέψει!

----------


## Boomshaq

> Μπράβο τους. Πολύ καλό και θα το προτιμήσω. Γιατί να κουβαλάς έγγραφα όταν μπορείς να τα έχεις όλα (με περισσότερη ασφάλεια) στο κινητο;
> 
> Για όσους έχετε πρόβλημα με την ασφάλεια, τα στοιχεία σας υπάρχουν ήδη στο taxis και τις τράπεζες. Δεν αλλάζει κάτι.


Απλά προσωπικά μου είναι πολυ δυσκολο να πιστέψω ότι το έκαναν για τη δική μου διευκόλυνση. Για όσους το κάνουν και ταξιδέψουν, φιλική συμβουλή, παρτε μαζί σας και τα χάρτινα versions.

----------


## fadasma

> QRCode σε τατουαζ λέω εγώ να μας κάνουν


 :Bless:   :Bless:   :Bless:

----------


## YAziDis

Πω ρε φίλε.. 10 τρίχες έχω στο κεφάλι, θα μου πεσουνε και αυτές. Ούτε στο «Μανούλες του Facebook» αυτό το πράγμα..
Και αυτό που μου τη δίνει είναι πως είμαστε σε τεχνολογικό φόρουμ.. Άντε, αν δεν ξέρεις ή έχεις ενστάσεις, ΡΩΤΗΣΕ…

 :Worthy: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Το νήμα έχει προοπτική να γίνει έπικ, αντί να λέμε μπράβο και επιτέλους...


 :Worthy:

----------


## sdikr

> πάντως εγώ τώρα την κατέβασα...άλλα δεν μπαίνει με στοιχεία του ταξισνετ...ως συνήθως πρώτα κάνουν τις εφαρμογές..και μετά βλέπουν το πως θα δουλέψει!


Το έχουν πει,  μετά τις 1800




> Απλά προσωπικά μου είναι πολυ δυσκολο να πιστέψω ότι το έκαναν για τη δική μου διευκόλυνση. Για όσους το κάνουν και ταξιδέψουν, φιλική συμβουλή, παρτε μαζί σας και τα χάρτινα versions.


Εχει ξεκαθαρίσει αυτό, το έχεις γράψει 3 φορες ως τώρα,  δεν είναι διαθέσιμα ακόμα σαν travel documents, θα είναι σύντομα

----------


## BlueChris

> Εχει ξεκαθαρίσει αυτό, το έχεις γράψει 3 φορες ως τώρα, δεν είναι διαθέσιμα ακόμα σαν travel documents, θα είναι σύντομα


Στο εξωτερικό θα παίζει?  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Gentoo

> Απλά προσωπικά μου είναι πολυ δυσκολο να πιστέψω ότι το έκαναν για τη δική μου διευκόλυνση.


Για φακέλωμα δεν το έχουν κάνει, αυτό υπάρχει εδώ και χρόνια.  :Razz: 

Η διευκόλυνση είναι μεγάλη και αφορά πολλαπλούς δέκτες -> και τους πολίτες και τις ελεγκτικές αρχές και τις υπηρεσίες, και και και.

Όλες αυτές οι υπηρεσίες, στοχεύουν στην μείωση της γραφειοκρατίας και απλοποίηση αυτής.

Μακροπρόθεσμα, ενδεχομένως να στοχεύουν και στη μείωση του τεράστιου όγκου των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων.

Πήξαμε στους σφραγιδοπατητές. Ας μείνουν στο δημόσιο, όσοι επιτελούν ουσιαστικό έργο.

----------


## ariusbb

Ένα σημαντικό που δεν αναφέρθηκε σαν πλεονέκτημα είναι η πλαστογραφία.
Σου κλέβουνε τα στοιχεία κολλάνε μια δική τους φωτογραφία και τελειώσαμε...

Στο ψηφιακό που θα έχει εξακρίβωση τι θα κάνουν; Θα χακέψουν τον server του gov για να βγάλουν δικές τους ταυτότητες;

----------


## Lord_British

Μακάρι ο άνθρωπος αυτός να μείνει άλλα 4 χρόνια ασχέτως του ποιος θα βγει στις εκλογές ώστε να ολοκληρώσει το έργο του.
Πραγματικά δεν έχω λόγια.

----------


## euri

Από τη μια κάνω χάζι όσους έχουν ήδη σπεύσει να δώσουν χαμηλή αξιολόγηση στο Google Play Store (δεν μπήκα να δω στο Apple App Store) και εκστασιάζομαι με το πόσο ανεγκέφαλοι μπορεί να είναι κάποιοι, από την άλλη θλίβομαι, επειδή αυτοί οι άνθρωποι έχουν δικαίωμα να ψηφίζουν...

----------


## KostakisK

Ντάξει: Κάτι δεν πήγε καλά.... Προσπαθήστε σε λίγο

----------


## MyISLM

Δεν αντεξα must make fun of ....  :Razz: 

Δεν ειμαι Λουδίτης  :Whistle:

----------


## KostakisK

χαχαχαχαχα ωραιότατα

----------


## puntomania

> Το έχουν πει,  μετά τις 1800


θα δοκιμάσω σε κανα 3ωρο πάλι...γιατι τωρα μαλλον έχει πολλά request ο server τους.

----------


## YAziDis

> Από τη μια κάνω χάζι όσους έχουν ήδη σπεύσει να δώσουν χαμηλή αξιολόγηση στο Google Play Store (δεν μπήκα να δω στο Apple App Store) και εκστασιάζομαι με το πόσο ανεγκέφαλοι μπορεί να είναι κάποιοι, από την άλλη θλίβομαι, επειδή αυτοί οι άνθρωποι έχουν δικαίωμα να ψηφίζουν...


Δεν έχει λάβει αρκετές κριτικές στο App Store, όποτε δεν έχει ακόμη βαθμολογία.

----------


## KostakisK

> Δεν έχει λάβει αρκετές κριτικές στο App Store, όποτε δεν έχει ακόμη βαθμολογία.


Συγνώμη να κάνω μια ερώτηση? Γράφουν κριτική χωρίς να είναι ενεργή η υπηρεσία? Χωρίς να έχουν δοκιμάσει? οκκκ.................

- - - Updated - - -

Εθνικό μητρώο επικοινωνίας> Επικοινωνία στα δεξιά, υποβάλλεις αίτημα για την συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία και εξηγείς το μπάχαλο που σου έκαναν

----------


## YAziDis

> Συγνώμη να κάνω μια ερώτηση? Γράφουν κριτική χωρίς να είναι ενεργή η υπηρεσία? Χωρίς να έχουν δοκιμάσει? οκκκ.................


Ε τι λέμε.. στο Play store άκουσα πως έχουν βάλει δεκάδες κριτικές με 1 αστεράκι λέγοντας πως δε δουλεύει η υπηρεσία.

----------


## sdikr

> Στο εξωτερικό θα παίζει?


Ρε συ, ελα τώρα, ναι όταν θα γίνουν τα σχετικά θα έχει την ίδια ισχύ που έχει και η κανονική ταυτότητα με τους αγγλικούς χαρακτήρες

----------


## nightbird7000

> Ναι το εμπιστεύομαι να κάνει εφαρμογή με αυτά τα δεδομένα, πιο πολύ απο το να είναι αυτά τα δεδομένα διαθέσιμα σε στοίβες σε κάποια εφορία


Δεν βλέπω και καμία ιδιαίτερη διάφορα ξέρεις.

----------


## KostakisK



----------


## sdikr

> Δεν βλέπω και καμία ιδιαίτερη διάφορα ξέρεις.



Έτσι είναι αν έτσι νομίζεις, δεν υπάρχει λόγος αντιπαραθέσεως, πρέπει να αλλάξω επίπεδο

----------


## Archon

Αυτή η εφαρμογή δεν είναι διαθέσιμη για καμία από τις συσκευές σας.

----------


## KostakisK

Αναλόγως ΑΦΜ θα επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση απο 0 εως 9 κάθε μέρα απο έναν αριθμό

----------


## BlueChris

> Αυτή η εφαρμογή δεν είναι διαθέσιμη για καμία από τις συσκευές σας.


Root είσαι ή με Android V1?

----------


## ariusbb

Μόλις το είπε - σταδιακά ανοίγει.
Σήμερα εαν το ΑΦΜ σου λήγει σε 1...

https://wallet.gov.gr/

----------


## KostakisK

https://wallet.gov.gr/

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτή η εφαρμογή δεν είναι διαθέσιμη για καμία από τις συσκευές σας.


Τι έκδοση android έχουν οι συσκευές σου;
Κάτι θυμάμαι που παλιότερα είχες πει για 7  για άλλη εφαρμογή,

....

----------


## Archon

> Root είσαι ή με Android V1?


Android 6.0

Ε, σωστο ειναι. Ειναι και θεμα ασφαλειας. Αν και θα ηθελα να το βαλω.

----------


## vasilismf

> Υπαρχουν τεραστια προβληματα ασφαλειας, ειδικα αυτες τις εποχες που οι κυβερνοεπιθεσεις έχουν αυξηθει. Εμπιστευεσαι το Ελληνικο Δημόσιο να φτιαξει εφαρμογη για να κουβαλας ευαισθητα προσωπικα δεδομενα απο εδώ και απο εκεί?
> Tωρα ειναι μόνο η ΑΤ και το διπλωμα, μεθαυριο θα ειναι το ΑΦΜ, ΑΜΚΑ, ΑΜΑ κτλπ.


εχεις την εντυπωση οτι ασχετα με την εφαρμογή ολα αυτα τα στοιχεια που λες το δημοσιο τα εχει γραμμένα σε πάπυρο; Αν χακαρουν την αεδε και το μητρώο του κρατους δεν θα τα βρουν; το app περιμεναν;

----------


## Archon

> Τι έκδοση android έχουν οι συσκευές σου;
> Κάτι θυμάμαι που παλιότερα είχες πει για 7  για άλλη εφαρμογή,
> 
> ....


Δεν το θυμαμαι. Αλλα γενικα ειμαι στην αναζητηση κινητου <300€ χωρις να εχει καποια σχεση αυτο με την εφαρμογη. Ή με καποια αλλη εφαρμογη. Αν το θυμηθεις, πες το και σε μενα.

----------


## the Old Man

Εγώ έκανα την πρώτη κριτική. Σχολίασα την ανικανότητα της εφαρμογής να με συνδέσει και το άθλιο μήνυμα που εμφάνισε: 'Δεν έχετε δικαίωμα πρόσβασης'.
Είναι σαν να βλέπω (μετά από καταιγισμό διαφημίσεων) μια στολισμένη βιτρίνα αλλά μέχρι εκεί - το κατάστημα δεν υφίσταται, προσεχώς περάστε ξανά. Να δοκιμάσουν την εφαρμογή ώστε να είναι σε όλα έτοιμη προς χρήση και από όλους με την διάθεσή της στο Play. Επί τέλους, όταν γίνεται κάτι, να γίνεται σωστά. Επικροτώ τις μέχρι τώρα ενέργειες της ηλεκτρονικής διακυβέρνησης αλλά εφ' όσον κάτι διατίθεται στον πολίτη να διατίθεται όπως πρέπει.

----------


## sdikr

> Android 6.0
> 
> Ε, σωστο ειναι. Ειναι και θεμα ασφαλειας. Αν και θα ηθελα να το βαλω.


Εσύ δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς αν θα σε χακάρουν  :Mr. Green:

----------


## KostakisK

> Δεν το θυμαμαι. Αλλα γενικα ειμαι στην αναζητηση κινητου <300€ χωρις να εχει καποια σχεση αυτο με την εφαρμογη. Ή με καποια αλλη εφαρμογη. Αν το θυμηθεις, πες το και σε μενα.


Προτείνω Samsung galaxy a32 4G

----------


## Yabba

Xiaomi Redmi 4X με έκδοση Android 7.1.2, βγάζει μήνυμα:
"Αυτή η εφαρμογή δεν είναι διαθέσιμη για καμία από τις συσκευές σας."

Samsung Galaxy Α5 του 2017 με έκδοση Android 8.0.0, κάνει εγκατάσταση κανονικά.

----------


## MyISLM

> κινητου <300€


Δεν ξερω πως τα καταφερνω και ολα μου τα κινητα ειναι <100 ευρω  :Smile: 




> χαχαχαχαχα


Ο διάβολος ειναι στην περιγραφή ...

----------


## sdikr

> Xiaomi Redmi 4X με έκδοση Android 7.1.2, βγάζει μήνυμα:
> "Αυτή η εφαρμογή δεν είναι διαθέσιμη για καμία από τις συσκευές σας."
> 
> Samsung G5 του 2017 με έκδοση Android 8.0.0, κάνει εγκατάσταση κανονικά.


8 και πανω θελει

----------


## TearDrop

> Εγώ έκανα την πρώτη κριτική. Σχολίασα την ανικανότητα της εφαρμογής να με συνδέσει και το άθλιο μήνυμα που εμφάνισε: 'Δεν έχετε δικαίωμα πρόσβασης'.
> Είναι σαν να βλέπω (μετά από καταιγισμό διαφημίσεων) μια στολισμένη βιτρίνα αλλά μέχρι εκεί - το κατάστημα δεν υφίσταται, προσεχώς περάστε ξανά. Να δοκιμάσουν την εφαρμογή ώστε να είναι σε όλα έτοιμη προς χρήση και από όλους με την διάθεσή της στο Play. Επί τέλους, όταν γίνεται κάτι, να γίνεται σωστά. Επικροτώ τις μέχρι τώρα ενέργειες της ηλεκτρονικής διακυβέρνησης αλλά εφ' όσον κάτι διατίθεται στον πολίτη να διατίθεται όπως πρέπει.


Εχεις ΑΦΜ που τελειώνει σε 1 ή απλά μπήκες να γράψεις την εξυπνάδα σου?

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ έκανα την πρώτη κριτική. Σχολίασα την ανικανότητα της εφαρμογής να με συνδέσει και το άθλιο μήνυμα που εμφάνισε: 'Δεν έχετε δικαίωμα πρόσβασης'.
> Είναι σαν να βλέπω (μετά από καταιγισμό διαφημίσεων) μια στολισμένη βιτρίνα αλλά μέχρι εκεί - το κατάστημα δεν υφίσταται, προσεχώς περάστε ξανά. Να δοκιμάσουν την εφαρμογή ώστε να είναι σε όλα έτοιμη προς χρήση και από όλους με την διάθεσή της στο Play. Επί τέλους, όταν γίνεται κάτι, να γίνεται σωστά. Επικροτώ τις μέχρι τώρα ενέργειες της ηλεκτρονικής διακυβέρνησης αλλά εφ' όσον κάτι διατίθεται στον πολίτη να διατίθεται όπως πρέπει.


Εγώ δυστυχώς είμαι σίγουρος πως δεν είμαι ο 1ος που δήλωσα   όχι στο  




> Σας φάνηκε χρήσιμο αυτό το περιεχόμενο;


Για την αρνητική που έδωσες
Με προλάβανε άλλοι  που και αυτοί διαβάσανε το πότε θα είναι διαθέσιμη η υπηρεσία

----------


## 2048dsl

> Εχεις ΑΦΜ που τελειώνει σε 1 ή απλά μπήκες να γράψεις την εξυπνάδα σου?


Μάλλον το δεύτερο.

----------


## Gentoo

Δυστυχώς σε εμένα η εφαρμογή για κάποιο λόγο δεν ανοίγει σε 3 διαφορετικές συσκευές.

Δεν θα κάτσω να το ψάξω περαιτέρω. Είτε θα βγάλουν update που να δουλεύει, είτε δεν θα ασχοληθώ άλλο.

Τουλάχιστον με κάποιο τρόπο να μπορέσω να τα βάλω στο Google wallet έστω.

----------


## Yonko

> Εμπιστευεσαι το Ελληνικο Δημόσιο να φτιαξει εφαρμογη για να κουβαλας ευαισθητα προσωπικα δεδομενα απο εδώ και απο εκεί?


Τα συγκεκριμένα δεν τα έχεις ήδη αποθηκεύσει κάπου ηλεκτρονικά; Δεν υπάρχουν ήδη αποθηκευμένα στο δημόσιο;




> Tωρα ειναι μόνο η ΑΤ και το διπλωμα, μεθαυριο θα ειναι το ΑΦΜ, ΑΜΚΑ, ΑΜΑ κτλπ.


Ούτε αυτά είναι πρόβλημα, αφού κι αυτά είναι πιθανότατα διαθέσιμα σε κάποια βάση. Το πρόβλημα θα είναι όταν καταργηθεί το μετρητό (αφού εκεί το πάνε) και κάνεις τις συναλλαγές από το app. Δε λέγεται τυχαία wallet. Η Κίνα έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει[1], και πιθανότατα θα ακολουθήσουν αριστερές κυβερνήσεις, αν και στο τέλος θα πιεστούν όλες να το κάνουν. 

[1] https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2021/...yuan-app-ecny/

----------


## chocbhed

2 λεπτα υποθεση, μπηκαν και τα 2 στο wallet. Αψογα ολα!

----------


## sdikr

> Δυστυχώς σε εμένα η εφαρμογή για κάποιο λόγο δεν ανοίγει σε 3 διαφορετικές συσκευές.
> 
> Δεν θα κάτσω να το ψάξω περαιτέρω. Είτε θα βγάλουν update που να δουλεύει, είτε δεν θα ασχοληθώ άλλο.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον με κάποιο τρόπο να μπορέσω να τα βάλω στο Google wallet έστω.



Και οι 3 με root;

----------


## KostakisK

> Τα συγκεκριμένα δεν τα έχεις ήδη αποθηκεύσει κάπου ηλεκτρονικά; Δεν υπάρχουν ήδη αποθηκευμένα στο δημόσιο;
> 
> 
> 
> Ούτε αυτά είναι πρόβλημα, αφού κι αυτά είναι πιθανότατα διαθέσιμα σε κάποια βάση. Το πρόβλημα θα είναι όταν καταργηθεί το μετρητό (αφού εκεί το πάνε) και κάνεις τις συναλλαγές από το app. Δε λέγεται τυχαία wallet. Η Κίνα έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει[1], και πιθανότατα θα ακολουθήσουν αριστερές κυβερνήσεις, αν και στο τέλος θα πιεστούν όλες να το κάνουν. 
> 
> [1] https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2021/...yuan-app-ecny/


Ναι καλά θα επικρατήσει μπάχαλο εσθονίας νο2. Βρείτε σχετικό βίντεο του Al jazzera για το eID στο youtube

----------


## chocbhed

Πολύ γκρίνια χωρίς λόγο. Αν δεν σου αρέσει η εφαρμογή δεν σε υποχρεωνει κανείς να την χρησιμοποιήσεις. Συνεχίζεις με τα κανονικά έγγραφα όπως έκανες τόσο καιρό. Επίσης γκρίνια γιατί δεν δουλεύει η εφαρμογή από το πρωί την στιγμή που είχε ανακοινωθεί η ενεργοποίηση από τις 6 το απόγευμα όπως επίσης ότι σήμερα θα εξυπηρετηθουν όσοι το τελευταίο ψηφίο του αφμ τους είναι 1. Γκρινια για την γκρίνια απλά....

----------


## Gentoo

> Και οι 3 με root;


Ναι. Αλλά πριν λίγο εμφανίστηκε update με διορθώσεις σφαλμάτων και σε μια απ' τις 3 πλέον ανοίγει. 

Στην δική μου συσκευή όμως, αρνείται πεισματικά. 

Οπότε θα περιμένω μέχρι να βγει κάνα ακόμα update. Λογικά θα το διορθώσουν θέλω να πιστεύω

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι. Αλλά πριν λίγο εμφανίστηκε update με διορθώσεις σφαλμάτων και σε μια απ' τις 3 πλέον ανοίγει. 
> 
> Στην δική μου συσκευή όμως, αρνείται πεισματικά. 
> 
> Οπότε θα περιμένω μέχρι να βγει κάνα ακόμα update. Λογικά θα το διορθώσουν θέλω να πιστεύω


Ναι αλλα δεν είναι θέμα εφαρμογής, είναι θέμα root

----------


## Gentoo

> Ναι αλλα δεν είναι θέμα εφαρμογής, είναι θέμα root


Δεν πρέπει να φταίει το root. Η εφαρμογή δεν ανοίγει καν. 

Και συν τοις άλλοις, στη συσκευή που άνοιξε εντέλει, φοράει ίδια ROM, ίδια έκδοση android, ίδιο magisk , επομένως δεν πρέπει να φταίει το root στην προκειμένη.

----------


## ariusbb

Και ναι υπάρχουν posts εδώ που φοβούνται ότι θα τους κλέψουν τα δεδομένα από το τηλέφωνο και υπάρχει και κόσμος που παλεύει να το περάσει σε συσκευή με root...

----------


## zeronero

Όσοι με λήγοντα "1" τα περάσατε ήδη,  έχετε δει εάν υπάρχει κουμπί για να τα περάσει στο google wallet;

----------


## nikgr

"Η εφαρμογή είναι σήμερα διαθέσιμη για τους πολίτες των οποίων το ΑΦΜ λήγει σε 1."
https://wallet.gov.gr/#download

----------


## Gentoo

> Και ναι υπάρχουν posts εδώ που φοβούνται ότι θα τους κλέψουν τα δεδομένα από το τηλέφωνο και υπάρχει και κόσμος που παλεύει να το περάσει σε συσκευή με root...


Κανένα ρόλο δεν παίζει το root. Όλες οι υπόλοιπες εφαρμογές του gov.gr λειτουργούν κανονικά .

Πριν πετάξεις ειρωνεία, ψάξου.

----------


## plou13

> Πολύ γκρίνια χωρίς λόγο. Αν δεν σου αρέσει η εφαρμογή δεν σε υποχρεωνει κανείς να την χρησιμοποιήσεις. Συνεχίζεις με τα κανονικά έγγραφα όπως έκανες τόσο καιρό. Επίσης γκρίνια γιατί δεν δουλεύει η εφαρμογή από το πρωί την στιγμή που είχε ανακοινωθεί η ενεργοποίηση από τις 6 το απόγευμα όπως επίσης ότι σήμερα θα εξυπηρετηθουν όσοι το τελευταίο ψηφίο του αφμ τους είναι 1. Γκρινια για την γκρίνια απλά....


το δικο μου ΑΦΜ τελειωνει σε 1 αλλα μολις παω να μπω μου βγαζει μηνυμα οτι δεν εχω προσβαση βαση του ΑΦΜ μου.Να μην γκρινιαξω ουτε εγω... :Whistle:  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> "Η εφαρμογή είναι σήμερα διαθέσιμη για τους πολίτες των οποίων το ΑΦΜ λήγει σε 1."
> https://wallet.gov.gr/#download


Αμ δε,το ΑΦΜ μου ληγει σε ενα αλλα δεν μπαινει

----------


## YaWnX

Μπορείτε όλοι να γκρινιάζετε όσο θέλετε. Χωρίς γκρίνια, πώς θα ζούσε το φόρουμ, από ειδήσεις μιας εβδομάδας;

----------


## sdikr

> Μπορείτε όλοι να γκρινιάζετε όσο θέλετε. Χωρίς γκρίνια, πώς θα ζούσε το φόρουμ, από ειδήσεις μιας εβδομάδας;


Αγαπητέ, πάρε το αλλιώς,  το φόρουμ δεν έχει διαφημίσεις.  ούτε θα έχει θέμα αν χάσει κάποιον χρήστη.

----------


## buu

πολυ καλη κινηση! και σιγουρα το κινητο ειναι πιο ασφαλες απο το κ@λοχαρτο που εμεις λεμε ταυτοτητα και γελαει ολος ο κοσμος μαζι μας. το θεμα ειναι τι θα κανουν οι ευρωπαιοι πολιτες, που εχουν διπλωματα οδηγησης απο την χωρα τους, ισχυουν κανονικα, αλλα μενουν εδω? αυτοι μαλλον θα χρειαστει να το κουβαλανε μαζι τους

----------


## cool_myll

> Όσοι με λήγοντα "1" τα περάσατε ήδη,  έχετε δει εάν υπάρχει κουμπί για να τα περάσει στο google wallet;


Κουμπί έχει αλλά...
To google wallet δεν υποστηρίζει επίσημα ID. 


Με 3rd party πρόγραμμα (https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....com.tangerine) μπορείς να βάλεις το .pkpass στο google wallet αλλά δεν θα πάρει διάφορα στοιχεία και την φωτογραφία της ταυτότητας.

Σε αυτήν την εφαρμογή μπήκε κανονικά (https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...passes.android) αλλά και πάλι έλειπαν κάποια στοιχεία (όνομα πατρώς μητρώς).

----------


## sdikr

> πολυ καλη κινηση! και σιγουρα το κινητο ειναι πιο ασφαλες απο το κ@λοχαρτο που εμεις λεμε ταυτοτητα και γελαει ολος ο κοσμος μαζι μας. το θεμα ειναι τι θα κανουν οι ευρωπαιοι πολιτες, που εχουν διπλωματα οδηγησης απο την χωρα τους, ισχυουν κανονικα, αλλα μενουν εδω? αυτοι μαλλον θα χρειαστει να το κουβαλανε μαζι τους


Ναι, αυτοί θα χρειαστεί να μιλήσουν με την δικιά τους κυβέρνηση.

----------


## jap

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο από μένα. 

Οι χαριτωμενιές και τα χορευτικά αν έλειπαν θα ήμουν πιο ευχαριστημένος. 


*Spoiler:*

----------


## Zus

Πότε πρόλαβε και πήγε 2.4 η βαθμολογία? Τι λάθη έχουν κάνει? Beta θα είναι?

----------


## ThReSh

> Πότε πρόλαβε και πήγε 2.4 η βαθμολογία? Τι λάθη έχουν κάνει? Beta θα είναι?


Όταν βαθμολογούσαν από χθες ή σήμερα το πρωί με 1 επειδή "δεν δούλευε", γιατί σε εκπλήσσει το σκορ?  :Razz:

----------


## Zus

> Όταν βαθμολογούσαν από χθες ή σήμερα το πρωί με 1 επειδή "δεν δούλευε", γιατί σε εκπλήσσει το σκορ?


Γιατί δεν δουλεύει?  :Thinking:

----------


## ThReSh

> Γιατί δεν δουλεύει?


Γιατί άνοιξε μετά τις 18:00 το "σύστημα" αλλά η εφαρμογή ήταν διαθέσιμη από χθες το βράδυ.

----------


## zeronero

Deleted

----------


## buu

> Ναι, αυτοί θα χρειαστεί να μιλήσουν με την δικιά τους κυβέρνηση.


Είναι και πολλοί Έλληνες που έχουν διπλώματα οδήγησης από την χώρα που ήταν (Γερμανία, Γαλλία κοκ). Κι αυτοί μάλλον θα πρέπει να το έχουν μαζί τους το δίπλωμα, γιατί δεν νομίζω να περνάει αυτό στην εφαρμογή.

----------


## sdikr

> Είναι και πολλοί Έλληνες που έχουν διπλώματα οδήγησης από την χώρα που ήταν (Γερμανία, Γαλλία κοκ). Κι αυτοί μάλλον θα πρέπει να το έχουν μαζί τους το δίπλωμα, γιατί δεν νομίζω να περνάει αυτό στην εφαρμογή.


Εφόσον έχουν μόνιμη  διαμονή στην Ελλάδα, οφείλουν να ζητήσουν έκδοση ελληνικού διπλώματος.

----------


## euri

> Οι χαριτωμενιές και τα χορευτικά αν έλειπαν θα ήμουν πιο ευχαριστημένος. 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Ενδιαφέρον! Και Μητσοτάκης και ο Πιερρακάκης έχουν ΑΦΜ που λήγει σε 1;  :Razz:

----------


## jap

Ε, ναι, τι; Και ο Πέτρος Παπαδόπουλος βέβαια  :Razz:

----------


## ariusbb

> Κανένα ρόλο δεν παίζει το root. Όλες οι υπόλοιπες εφαρμογές του gov.gr λειτουργούν κανονικά .
> 
> Πριν πετάξεις ειρωνεία, ψάξου.


Ειρωνεία που θέλει κάποιος να περάσει ευαίσθητα δεδομένα σε συσκευή με root;
Μα τι πιο φυσιολογικό θα έλεγε κανείς….

----------


## YAziDis

Συχνές ερωτήσεις


*Spoiler:*





1. Τι είναι η ψηφιακή ταυτότητα και το ψηφιακό δίπλωμα οδήγησης;

Τα νέα ψηφιακά αντίγραφα του δελτίου ταυτότητας και της άδειας οδήγησης, τα οποία αποτελούν κύριο κομμάτι της εφαρμογής Gov.gr Wallet, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 80 του Ν.4954/2022 είναι ψηφιακά έγγραφα πλήρως ισάξια με τα έγχαρτα έγγραφα, για κάθε νόμιμη χρήση εντός της Ελληνικής επικράτειας. Δεν αποτελούν διεθνή ταξιδιωτικά έγγραφα.

2. Από πότε είναι διαθέσιμη η εφαρμογή Gov.gr Wallet;

Η εφαρμογή Gov.gr Wallet είναι διαθέσιμη από τις 27 Ιουλίου 2022. Η πρόσβαση και χρήση της εφαρμογής θα είναι δυνατή τμηματικά σύμφωνα με το τελευταίο ψηφίο στον ΑΦΜ του πολίτη αρχής γενομένης την 27η Ιουλίου από τον αριθμό 1, την Πέμπτη 28/07 το 2 κ.ο.κ..

3. Απαιτείται σύνδεση στο Διαδίκτυο για την χρήση της εφαρμογής;

Κατά την χρήση της εφαρμογής, όπως για παράδειγμα, την δημιουργία ψηφιακών αντιγράφων δελτίου ταυτότητας ή άδειας οδήγησης καθώς και κατά την διάρκεια επαλήθευσης ενός ψηφιακού εγγράφου, είναι απαραίτητη η σύνδεση στο Διαδίκτυο.

4. Γιατί απαιτείται να ενεργοποιήσω τη δυνατότητα να λαμβάνω ειδοποιήσεις στο κινητό μου από το Gov.gr Wallet;

Η λειτουργία ειδοποιήσεων (Push Notifications) είναι απαραίτητη για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία της εφαρμογής, διότι μέσω αυτής λαμβάνετε τα αιτήματα συγκατάθεσης σε περίπτωση ελέγχου ενός ψηφιακού εγγράφου σας ή σε περίπτωση αιτήματος υπογραφής ενός εγγράφου μέσω του docs.gov.gr.

5. Πώς αποθηκεύω τα ψηφιακά έγγραφα στο κινητό μου;

Αφού ταυτοποιηθείτε στην εφαρμογή μέσω των κωδικών TaxisNet ή των κωδικών web banking και επιβεβαιώσετε τον αριθμό κινητού τηλεφώνου σας με το σχετικό OTP SMS, μπορείτε να δημιουργήσετε και αποθηκεύσετε τα σχετικά έγγραφα απλά και γρήγορα: πατώντας σε κάθε έγγραφο, εισάγετε αμέσως μετά τον σχετικό κωδικό επιβεβαίωσης τον οποίο θα λάβετε μέσω OTP SMS.

Σε περίπτωση που ανακαλέσετε το ψηφιακό έγγραφο (δηλαδή το διαγράψετε), μπορείτε να επαναλάβετε τη διαδικασία δημιουργίας του ψηφιακού εγγράφου και πάλι.

Σε συσκευές iOS, μπορείτε να αποθηκεύσετε τα έγγραφα και στο Wallet της συσκευής / λειτουργικού συστήματος.

6. Ποιοι και πώς θα μπορούν να ελέγξουν τη γνησιότητα των ψηφιακών πιστοποιητικών;

Το ψηφιακό δελτίο ταυτότητας και η ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης είναι πλήρως ισάξια ως προς την ισχύ τους με τα φυσικά έγγραφα σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 80 του Ν.4954/2022, ως εκ τούτου, όποιος ή όποια ελεγκτής δικαιούται να ελέγξει τα φυσικά έγγραφά σας, μπορεί επίσης να ελέγξει και να επαληθεύσει τα ψηφιακά.

Ο έλεγχος εγκυρότητας του εγγράφου πραγματοποιείται δείχνοντας στον ελεγκτή το QR code του εκάστοτε εγγράφου. Αφού ο ελεγκτής «σκανάρει» με τη δική του συσκευή το QR code σας, τότε θα πρέπει να δώσετε (ή όχι) έγκριση για τον έλεγχο αυτό μέσα από την εφαρμογή του Gov.gr Wallet. Εφόσον δώσετε έγκριση, τότε θα εμφανιστεί ένας 6-ψήφιος κωδικός τον οποίο μπορείτε να αναφέρετε ή δείξετε στον ελεγκτή σας. Μόνο - και μόνον τότε - όταν ο ελεγκτής εισάγει επιτυχώς τον κωδικό αυτό, θα μπορεί να δει τα στοιχεία του ψηφιακού δελτίου ταυτότητας ή της άδειας οδήγησης σας.

7. Τι θα μπορώ να κάνω με το ψηφιακό δελτίο ταυτότητας και την ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης;

Εφόσον το ψηφιακό δελτίο ταυτότητας και η ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης είναι πλήρως ισάξια ως προς την ισχύ τους με τα φυσικά έγγραφα μπορείτε να τα χρησιμοποιείτε για κάθε αντίστοιχη νόμιμη χρήση εντός της επικράτειας. Εξαιρούνται τα διεθνή ταξίδια (εντός και εκτός Schengen).

Για την χρήση του ψηφιακού δελτίου ταυτότητας για συναλλαγές με τραπεζικά ιδρύματα ή παρόχους κινητής ή σταθερής τηλεφωνίας ισχύει η μεταβατική περίοδος μέχρι την 1η Οκτωβρίου 2022, όπως και έχει οριστεί στην σχετική ΚΥΑ.

Επιπλέον, χρησιμοποιώντας την εφαρμογή Gov.gr Wallet μπορείτε να υπογράφετε ψηφιακά κάθε έγγραφο στο docs.gov.gr, δηλαδή: Υπεύθυνη Δήλωση, Εξουσιοδότηση, Ψηφιακή Βεβαίωση Εγγράφου (ψηφιακό γνήσιο της υπογραφής σε ελληνικά και αγγλικά) ή Ιδιωτικό Συμφωνητικό με άλλα φυσικά πρόσωπα.

8. Υπάρχει κάποια διαδικασία για την οποία θα εξακολουθώ να χρειάζομαι την έγχαρτη ταυτότητα ή το έγχαρτο δίπλωμα;

Το ψηφιακό δελτίο ταυτότητας και η ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης είναι πλήρως ισάξια ως προς την ισχύ τους με τα φυσικά έγγραφα, ως εκ τούτου δεν υπάρχει κάποια χρήση του δελτίου ταυτότητας που απαιτεί την παρουσίαση του φυσικού δελτίου, πλην της μεταβατικής περιόδου για τραπεζικά ιδρύματα ή παρόχους κινητής ή σταθερής τηλεφωνίας.

9. Έχασα την έγχαρτη ταυτότητα ή/και το έγχαρτο δίπλωμα αφού είχα δημιουργήσει τα αντίστοιχα ψηφιακά πιστοποιητικά. Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι;

Μπορείτε να δηλώσετε την απώλεια δελτίου ταυτότητας ψηφιακά μέσω του gov.gr και τη σχετική υπηρεσία (Δήλωση απώλειας αστυνομικού δελτίου ταυτότητας) ή στα κατά τόπους Αστυνομικά Τμήματα.

Αντιστοίχως, μπορείτε να δηλώσετε την απώλεια της άδειας οδήγησης στα κατά τόπους Αστυνομικά Τμήματα, ΚΕΠ, ή στα γραφεία της εκάστοτε Διεύθυνσης Μεταφορών της Περιφέρειάς σας.

Μόλις πραγματοποιηθεί η σχετική δήλωση και εφόσον έχετε εκδώσει ψηφιακό δελτίο ταυτότητας, αυτόματα παύει η ισχύς και του ψηφιακού αντιγράφου.

10. Σε περίπτωση που κάποιος κλέψει το κινητό μου, πρέπει να κάνω κάτι για να ακυρώσω τα ψηφιακά πιστοποιητικά που είχα αποθηκεύσει;

Μπορείτε να ανακαλέσετε την ισχύ του ψηφιακού δελτίου ταυτότητας ή και της ψηφιακής άδειας οδήγησης μέσω της σχετικής υπηρεσίας στο gov.gr.

Μόλις πραγματοποιηθεί η σχετική δήλωση, αυτόματα παύει η ισχύς και των ψηφιακών αντιγράφων.

11. Το δελτίο ταυτότητας ή η άδεια οδήγησης μου κρατείται προσωρινά από κάποιον φορέα, πχ. επειδή πραγματοποιώ τη στρατιωτική μου θητεία ή από την Ελληνική Αστυνομία λόγω παραβίασης του ΚΟΚ. Μπορώ να εκδώσω ψηφιακό δελτίο ταυτότητας ή ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης;

Σε περίπτωση που έχετε ήδη εκδώσει ψηφιακό αντίγραφο του δελτίου ταυτότητας ή της άδειας οδήγησης και πρέπει να κρατηθεί το φυσικό έγγραφο προσωρινά, τότε μόλις η κράτηση δηλωθεί συστημικά από τον φορέα ή οργανισμό που πραγματοποιεί την κράτηση, πραγματοποιείται ανάκληση της ισχύους και του ψηφιακού.

Σε περίπτωση που δεν έχετε εκδώσει ήδη ψηφιακό αντίγραφο του δελτίου ταυτότητας ή της άδειας οδήγησης, τότε μόλις η κράτηση δηλωθεί συστημικά από τον φορέα ή οργανισμό που πραγματοποιεί την κράτηση, δεν μπορείτε να εκδώσετε ψηφιακό αντίγραφο έως ότου σας επιστραφεί το φυσικό έγγραφο.

Επιτρέπεται να εκδώσετε ψηφιακό δελτίο ταυτότητας ή ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης μόνο εφόσον το αντίστοιχο φυσικό σας έγγραφο είναι σε ισχύ και το έχετε στην κατοχή σας.

12. Τι είναι η διαδικασία Quick Scan και γιατί να τη χρησιμοποιήσω;

Η λειτουργία Quick Scan είναι ένας τρόπος γρηγορότερης και απλούστερης επαλήθευσης των εγγράφων σας κρατώντας πάντα το ίδιο επίπεδο ασφάλειας και ιδιωτικότητας. Σε περιπτώσεις που η ταχύτητα είναι απαραίτητη ή υπάρχει συνοστισμός, για παράδειγμα κατά τη διάρκεια επιβίβασης σε αεροσκάφος ή εισόδου σε συναυλιακό χώρο, ενεργοποιώντας το Quick Scan δίνετε «προέγκριση» μόνο για τον αμέσως επόμενο έλεγχο εντός των επόμενων πέντε λεπτών από τη στιγμή ενεργοποίησης της λειτουργίας. Έτσι, κατά τον έλεγχο του QR code δεν απαιτείται η έγκριση της σχετικής ειδοποίησης ξανά και ο ελεγκτής βλέπει απευθείας τα στοιχεία του ψηφιακού σας εγγράφου.

13. Δεν μπορώ να εκδώσω το ψηφιακό δελτίο ταυτότητας μου και λαμβάνω μηνύματα αποτυχίας ή τα στοιχεία που παρουσιάζονται δεν είναι ακριβή. Τι πρέπει να κάνω;

Εάν δεν μπορείτε να εκδώσετε το ψηφιακό δελτίο ταυτότητας και λαμβάνετε συνεχώς μηνύματα αποτυχίας ή τα στοιχεία που παρουσιάζονται δεν είναι ακριβή, παρακαλούμε ξεκινήστε ένα αίτημα υποστήριξης μέσω του wallet.gov.gr/support.

Εάν δεν έχετε εκδώσει δελτίο ταυτότητας ή εάν το δελτίο ταυτότητάς έχει δηλωθεί ως απολεσθέν, τότε δεν μπορείτε να εκδώσετε ψηφιακό δελτίο ταυτότητας έως ότου εκδοθεί το νέο δελτίο.

14. Δεν μπορώ να εκδώσω την ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης μου και λαμβάνω μηνύματα αποτυχίας ή τα στοιχεία που παρουσιάζονται δεν είναι ακριβή. Τι πρέπει να κάνω;

Εάν δεν μπορείτε να εκδώσετε την ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης και λαμβάνετε συνεχώς μηνύματα αποτυχίας έκδοσης, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, δεν έχει ενημερωθεί η άδεια οδήγησής σας με το ΑΦΜ σας. Για να πραγματοποιήσετε την ενημέρωση του ΑΦΜ παρακαλούμε επισκεφθείτε την υπηρεσία drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr και ακολουθήστε τα σχετικά βήματα. Μόλις ενημερωθεί η άδεια οδήγησης με το ΑΦΜ σας, θα μπορείτε να εκδώσετε και την ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης.

Εάν δεν έχετε εκδώσει δελτίο ταυτότητας ή εάν το δελτίο ταυτότητάς έχει δηλωθεί ως απολεσθέν, τότε δεν μπορείτε να εκδώσετε ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης έως ότου εκδοθεί το νέο δελτίο.

15. Δεν μπορώ να επαληθεύσω ένα ψηφιακό έγγραφο είτε ως ελεγχόμενος (πχ. δεν λαμβάνω ειδοποιήσεις) ή ελεγκτής (πχ. αποτυγχάνουν οι κλήσεις μου). Τι πρέπει να κάνω;

Παρακαλούμε βεβαιωθείτε πως στις ρυθμίσεις της συσκευής σας η λήψη ειδοποιήσεων για το Gov.gr Wallet είναι ενεργοποιημένη και ότι το δίκτυο στο οποίο βρίσκεστε δεν περιορίζει τις κλήσεις του Gov.gr Wallet. Σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει παρατεταμένο πρόβλημα κατά τη διάρκεια ελέγχου, μπορείτε πάντα να χρησιμοποιήσετε την λειτουργία “Quick Scan”.

Ακόμη, εάν το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει μπορείτε να σβήσετε και να εγκαταστήσετε εκ νέου την εφαρμογή.

Τέλος, εάν αντιμετωπίζετε κάποιο πρόβλημα το οποίο δεν έχει επιλυθεί με τα παραπάνω βήματα, μπορείτε να στείλετε την ερώτηση ή το αίτημα υποστήριξής σας μέσω του wallet.gov.gr/support.

16. Λαμβάνω συνέχεια ειδοποιήσεις ελέγχου ενός ψηφιακού εγγράφου μου ή μου ήρθε μια ειδοποίηση ελέγχου ενώ δεν το περίμενα. Τι πρέπει να κάνω;

Σε περίπτωση που λάβετε μία ή περισσότερες ειδοποιήσεις ενώ δεν έχετε επιδείξει σε κάποιον ελεγκτή το ψηφιακό σας έγγραφο, τότε μπορείτε πολύ απλά, εύκολα και γρήγορα να ανακαλέσετε το υφιστάμενο ψηφιακό έγγραφο μέσα από τη σχετική επιλογή στην εφαρμογή και να το επανεκδώσετε.

17. Έχω μία ερώτηση η οποία δεν καλύπτεται από τις συχνές ερωτήσεις, ένα αίτημα υποστήριξης, ή σχόλια και παρατηρήσεις για την εφαρμογή. Που μπορώ να απευθυνθώ;

Μπορείτε να στείλετε την ερώτηση ή το αίτημα υποστήριξής σας μέσω του wallet.gov.gr/support.

----------


## BlueChris

> Ειρωνεία που θέλει κάποιος να περάσει ευαίσθητα δεδομένα σε συσκευή με root;
> Μα τι πιο φυσιολογικό θα έλεγε κανείς….


Και τι αλλάζει με το ροοτ δηλαδή όταν οποία εφαρμογή ζητάει ροοτ μου σκάει νααα με το συμπαθειο ένα popup που μου λέει η τάδε εφαρμογή ζητάει root πρόσβαση? Άσε που ροοτ είναι συνήθως μόνο τίποτα backup, adblock κλπ προγράμματα.
Όλο το έργο με το καλό κακο ροοτ είναι ένας μύθος που το γράψουν κυρίως οι κατασκευαστές κινητών και λειτουργικών, γιατί χάνουν έσοδα από τις διαφημίσεις, από debloat που κάνει κάποιος άνετα από τις χαζομαρες που βάζει η Samsung και η κάθε samsung κλπ.

----------


## Gentoo

> Ειρωνεία που θέλει κάποιος να περάσει ευαίσθητα δεδομένα σε συσκευή με root;
> Μα τι πιο φυσιολογικό θα έλεγε κανείς….


Μην κάνεις τον έξυπνο. Εκτίθεσαι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Και τι αλλάζει με το ροοτ δηλαδή όταν οποία εφαρμογή ζητάει ροοτ μου σκάει νααα με το συμπαθειο ένα popup που μου λέει η τάδε εφαρμογή ζητάει root πρόσβαση? Άσε που ροοτ είναι συνήθως μόνο τίποτα backup, adblock κλπ προγράμματα.
> Όλο το έργο με το καλό κακο ροοτ είναι ένας μύθος που το γράψουν κυρίως οι κατασκευαστές κινητών και λειτουργικών, γιατί χάνουν έσοδα από τις διαφημίσεις, από debloat που κάνει κάποιος άνετα από τις χαζομαρες που βάζει η Samsung και η κάθε samsung κλπ.


Τώρα μιλάμε για άτομα που πιθανώς δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί καν με root και πετάνε εξυπνάδες.

Εμείς είμαστε οι άσχετοι/χαζοί που χρησιμοποιούμε rooted roms εδώ και τόσα χρόνια, μένοντας πάντα up to date. 

Όχι, είναι καλύτερα non rooted συσκευή με android 7  :ROFL:

----------


## sgatz

Στη σύζυγο που έχει αφμ σε 1 της έβγαλε αμέσως την ψηφιακή ταυτότητα αλλά δεν της βγάζει το δίπλωμα οδήγησης. Εννοείται δεν έχει υπάρξει δήλωση απώλειας στο παρελθόν.
Παίζει ρόλο που είναι το παλιό χάρτινο τρίπτυχο?

----------


## KostakisK

> Στη σύζυγο που έχει αφμ σε 1 της έβγαλε αμέσως την ψηφιακή ταυτότητα αλλά δεν της βγάζει το δίπλωμα οδήγησης. Εννοείται δεν έχει υπάρξει δήλωση απώλειας στο παρελθόν.
> Παίζει ρόλο που είναι το παλιό χάρτινο τρίπτυχο?


Ω ναι. Μια χαρά σχέση έχει. Πριν 2 ώρες τα ίδια έλεγα στον θείο μου

- - - Updated - - -

Και αυτός χάρτινο έχει

----------


## YAziDis

> Στη σύζυγο που έχει αφμ σε 1 της έβγαλε αμέσως την ψηφιακή ταυτότητα αλλά δεν της βγάζει το δίπλωμα οδήγησης. Εννοείται δεν έχει υπάρξει δήλωση απώλειας στο παρελθόν.
> Παίζει ρόλο που είναι το παλιό χάρτινο τρίπτυχο?


Δες μήπως δεν έχει δηλωθεί το ΑΦΜ στο δίπλωμα της

14. Δεν μπορώ να εκδώσω την ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης μου και λαμβάνω μηνύματα αποτυχίας ή τα στοιχεία που παρουσιάζονται δεν είναι ακριβή. Τι πρέπει να κάνω;

Εάν δεν μπορείτε να εκδώσετε την ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης και λαμβάνετε συνεχώς μηνύματα αποτυχίας έκδοσης, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, δεν έχει ενημερωθεί η άδεια οδήγησής σας με το ΑΦΜ σας. Για να πραγματοποιήσετε την ενημέρωση του ΑΦΜ παρακαλούμε επισκεφθείτε την υπηρεσία drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr και ακολουθήστε τα σχετικά βήματα. Μόλις ενημερωθεί η άδεια οδήγησης με το ΑΦΜ σας, θα μπορείτε να εκδώσετε και την ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης.

Εάν δεν έχετε εκδώσει δελτίο ταυτότητας ή εάν το δελτίο ταυτότητάς έχει δηλωθεί ως απολεσθέν, τότε δεν μπορείτε να εκδώσετε ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης έως ότου εκδοθεί το νέο δελτίο.

----------


## BlueChris

Εγώ περιμένωωωωωω πάνω από δίμηνο την νέα άδεια οδήγησης και είμαι με το ροζ οπότε ούτε εμένα θα εμφανιστεί τότε.

----------


## sgatz

Βρήκα ψάχνοντας την απάντηση στο πρόβλημα και την ανεβάζω εδώ και για το φίλο που μου απάντησε.

Αν έχεις παλιό δίπλωμα δηλαδή το ροζ χάρτινο,πρέπει να ελέγξεις αν είναι περασμένο το ΑΦΜ σου στο υπουργείο μεταφορών. Αν όχι πας στο λινκ https://drivers-vehicles.services.go...?returnUrl=%2F για να περάσεις το ΑΦΜ σου.

Μετά θα παίξει κανονικά όταν βέβαια λάβεις το μήνυμα του υπουργείου ότι ολοκληρώθηκε η επικαιροποίηση των στοιχείων

----------


## Penguin

> Ειρωνεία που θέλει κάποιος να περάσει ευαίσθητα δεδομένα σε συσκευή με root;
> Μα τι πιο φυσιολογικό θα έλεγε κανείς….


Αυτά τα λένε κάτι μηλαράδες που δεν έχουν ιδέα τι είναι το root και πως λειτουργεί. Ψάξτο λίγο, μην εκτίθεσαι έτσι.  :Wink:

----------


## DVader

> Που έχεις δει κάποια άλλη υπηρεσία που να χρειάζεται τέτοιο security που να μπορείς να μπεις και με άλλο τρόπο? εγώ δεν έχω δει πουθενά. Στις τράπεζες μπαίνεις με την εφαρμογή τους πχ... δεν συζητάμε για να μπορείς να δεις ένα email αλλά για τα ποιο βασικά στοιχεία σου, με αυτό σαν πρίσμα, αυτό που ζητάς δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ποτέ.


Στις τράπεζες μια χαρά παίζει το site τους σε Responsive mode από το κινητό ....μην το λές ...δεν έχω βάλει καμία εφαρμογή από καμία τράπεζα..
Ας μην γίνει ..δεν θα την βάλω ποτέ...χαρτάκι για πάντα η 2ο κινητό για τις υποχρεωτικές σκουπιδοεφαρμογές...

----------


## BlueChris

Πάντως μετά το χτεσινό update της εφαρμογής, τώρα μου λέει σωστά πως δεν είναι η σειρά μου λόγο ΑΦΜ.

----------


## vasilismf

> Στις τράπεζες μια χαρά παίζει το site τους σε Responsive mode από το κινητό ....μην το λές ...δεν έχω βάλει καμία εφαρμογή από καμία τράπεζα..
> Ας μην γίνει ..δεν θα την βάλω ποτέ...χαρτάκι για πάντα η 2ο κινητό για τις υποχρεωτικές σκουπιδοεφαρμογές...


το κανονικο κινητο ειναι νοκια 3210; Ποιος ο λογος να εχεις smartphone και να μην βαζεις μεσα εφαρμογες και να τρεχεις website;

----------


## goldenaura

Προφανώς, κάποιοι ενοχλήθηκαν επειδή η ηλεκτρονικοποίηση έγινε επί της "ανάλγητης νεοφιλελεύθερης" κυβέρνησης Μητσοτάκη και όχι επί της "κυβέρνησης κοινωνικής σωτηρίας" Τσίπρα. Για να προσγειωθούν λίγο, ας δουν τι άποψη είχε (και έχει) η αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση για την τεχνολογία στο παρακάτω:

https://www.protagon.gr/epikairotita...er-40930000000

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Προφανώς, κάποιοι ενοχλήθηκαν επειδή η ηλεκτρονικοποίηση έγινε επί της "ανάλγητης νεοφιλελεύθερης" κυβέρνησης Μητσοτάκη και όχι επί της "κυβέρνησης κοινωνικής σωτηρίας" Τσίπρα. Για να προσγειωθούν λίγο, ας δουν τι άποψη είχε (και έχει) η αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση για την τεχνολογία στο παρακάτω:
> 
> https://www.protagon.gr/epikairotita...er-40930000000


Mαζευόσαστε μεταξύ σας και αυτοθαυμάζεστε.
Μήπως να σου πω και τι λέει ο Κυβερνητικός Εκπρόσωπος ?

Ο Κώστας Γιαννακίδη, συγγραφέας του άρθρου που παραθέτεις, αυτοπαρουσιάζεται.
https://giannakidis.com/about/

Χαλαρώστε τρόλλια ..

----------


## ariusbb

> Μην κάνεις τον έξυπνο. Εκτίθεσαι.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Τώρα μιλάμε για άτομα που πιθανώς δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί καν με root και πετάνε εξυπνάδες.
> 
> Εμείς είμαστε οι άσχετοι/χαζοί που χρησιμοποιούμε rooted roms εδώ και τόσα χρόνια, μένοντας πάντα up to date. 
> ...


Μιλάτε ότι αφαιρείτε ένα layer security από τη συσκευή σας και πιστεύετε ότι δεν τρέχει και τίποτα, marketing trick είναι να μας πάρουν τα λεφτά. 
Όσο χάλια δουλειά και να πιστεύουμε ότι κάνει αυτό το layer είναι εκεί γιατί κάτι κάνει. Διαφορετικά δεν θα υπήρχαν εφαρμογές που δεν θα δούλευαν με root (πχ google pay) και δεν θα υπήρχαν workarounds.

Όχι δεν είναι καλύτερα με Android 7 αλλά με ένα τηλέφωνο που θα παίρνει ακόμη updates και θα έχει τη καλύτερη δυνατή ασφάλεια.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι κάποιοι θα πουν δεν μπορώ να δίνω 300αρια κάθε χρόνο για τηλέφωνο αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι πλέον σχεδόν όλοι δίνουν updates για 3 χρόνια. Τώρα εάν έχεις κινητό άνω της 3τιας δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν μάλλον και οι υπηρεσίες αυτές που απαιτούν non-rooted device.

----------


## zeronero

> Δες μήπως δεν έχει δηλωθεί το ΑΦΜ στο δίπλωμα της
> 
> Εάν δεν μπορείτε να εκδώσετε την ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης και λαμβάνετε συνεχώς μηνύματα αποτυχίας έκδοσης, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, δεν έχει ενημερωθεί η άδεια οδήγησής σας με το ΑΦΜ σας. Για να πραγματοποιήσετε την ενημέρωση του ΑΦΜ παρακαλούμε επισκεφθείτε την υπηρεσία drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr και ακολουθήστε τα σχετικά βήματα. Μόλις ενημερωθεί η άδεια οδήγησης με το ΑΦΜ σας, θα μπορείτε να εκδώσετε και την ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης.





> Αν έχεις παλιό δίπλωμα δηλαδή το ροζ χάρτινο, πρέπει να ελέγξεις αν είναι περασμένο το ΑΦΜ σου στο υπουργείο μεταφορών. Αν όχι πας στο λινκ https://drivers-vehicles.services.go...?returnUrl=%2F για να περάσεις το ΑΦΜ σου.


Στην δική μου περίπτωση πάντως, αν και έχω το παλιό δίπλωμα, ο έλεγχος στον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο εμφανίζει στο πρότυπο διπλώματος και το ΑΦΜ.

----------


## deniSun

> Ενδιαφέρον! Και Μητσοτάκης και ο Πιερρακάκης έχουν ΑΦΜ που λήγει σε 1;


Αυτό παρατηρούσα μόλις τώρα.

----------


## matrix1

Ενα απο τα απλουστερα πραγματα που το ξερει και ενα παιδακι της πρωτης Δημοτικου δεν το γνωριζουν αυτοι που κυβερνουν;

Το μηδεν ειναι μικροτερο απο το ενα, η μετρηση των μοναδων (το ψηφιο που ειναι τερμα δεξια για οποιον δεν γνωριζει τον ορο) παει ως εξης: 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9, οχι 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,0

----------


## Hetfield

Εβαλα την εφαρμογη απο χθες, ολα δουλευουν ρολοι.
Κατεβασα στο iphone την ταυτοτητα και το διπλωμα μου.
Αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει ειναι οτι η φωτογραφια και στα δυο εγγραφα ειναι αυτη της ταυτοτητας (κι αυτη που εχει η αστυνομια στο policenet).

Πραγματικα αξιζουν μπραβο σε τετοιες πρωτοβουλιες.
Ο Πιερακακης εχει συγκεντρωσει συμβουλους απο τους Big4 και τρεχει projects με μεγαλη επιτυχια, οπως ακριβως θα ετρεχαν σε μια ιδιωτικη εταιρια.

----------


## Black3539

> Ενα απο τα απλουστερα πραγματα που το ξερει και ενα παιδακι της πρωτης Δημοτικου δεν το γνωριζουν αυτοι που κυβερνουν;
> 
> Το μηδεν ειναι μικροτερο απο το ενα, η μετρηση των μοναδων (το ψηφιο που ειναι τερμα δεξια για οποιον δεν γνωριζει τον ορο) παει ως εξης: 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9, οχι 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,0


Δεν πάει έτσι, ρίξε μια ματιά στο πληκτρολόγιό σου και θα καταλάβεις...

----------


## konig

υπαρχει τροπος να το βαλει καποιος σε μη συμβατη συσκευη?  :ROFL:

----------


## zeronero

> Αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει ειναι οτι η φωτογραφια και στα δυο εγγραφα ειναι αυτη της ταυτοτητας (κι αυτη που εχει η αστυνομια στο policenet).


Υποθέτω ότι έχεις και εσύ παλιό δίπλωμα, για αυτό.

Στο drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr εμφανίζει τα στοιχεία μου σε πρότυπο νέου διπλώματος και έχει αυτό στη θέση της φωτό:



Για αυτό θεωρώ πως και σε εμένα θα τραβήξει την φωτό της ταυτότητας.
Υποθέτω ότι σε αυτούς που έχουν βγάλει δίπλωμα νέου τύπου θα εμφανίζει την φωτό που παρέδωσαν κατά την έκδοσή του και όχι της ταυτότητας.

----------


## matrix1

> Δεν πάει έτσι, ρίξε μια ματιά στο πληκτρολόγιό σου και θα καταλάβεις...



Επιχειρημα ή χιουμορ; Αν ειναι το πρωτο, ριξε και συ μια ματια στο πληκτρολογιο σου για να μαθεις την νεα ΑλφαΒητα, με την οποια συμφωνα με σενα, θα γινονται απο εδω και περα οι ορισμοι προτεραιοτητας με βαση το πρωτο γραμμα του επωνυμου μας. Και εις ανωτερα.  :Smile:  

Και για να παμε με την λογικη σου, δες το αριθμητικο πληκτρολογιο που ειναι αριθμητικο αρα "ειδικο" και οχι qwerty και θα καταλαβεις οτι το μηδεν ειναι κατω, πριν, απο το 1.

----------


## badweed

> Στο drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr εμφανίζει τα στοιχεία μου σε πρότυπο νέου διπλώματος και έχει αυτό στη θέση της φωτό:


το "ελλαδα" ειναι απλως δυο γραμματα "GR" μεσα στα αστερια της ευρωπης  , και εκεινο το αστερι απο κατω τι ειναι ;

----------


## zeronero

Το αστέρι του Βορρά.

----------


## badweed

> Το αστέρι του Βορρά.


ευχαριστω  :Smile:  
τι σχεση μπορει να εχει αυτο με το διπλωμα 
(στην αρχη νομιζα οτι ειναι το βασιλικο οικοσημο της βεργινας, κατι τελειως ατοπο , γιατι αποτελει ιστορικο στοιχειο , και οχι το τι ειμαστε στο σημερα )

----------


## jap

> Προφανώς, κάποιοι ενοχλήθηκαν επειδή η ηλεκτρονικοποίηση έγινε επί της "ανάλγητης νεοφιλελεύθερης" κυβέρνησης Μητσοτάκη και όχι επί της "κυβέρνησης κοινωνικής σωτηρίας" Τσίπρα. Για να προσγειωθούν λίγο, ας δουν τι άποψη είχε (και έχει) η αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση για την τεχνολογία στο παρακάτω:
> 
> https://www.protagon.gr/epikairotita...er-40930000000





> Ενα απο τα απλουστερα πραγματα που το ξερει και ενα παιδακι της πρωτης Δημοτικου δεν το γνωριζουν αυτοι που κυβερνουν;
> 
> Το μηδεν ειναι μικροτερο απο το ενα, η μετρηση των μοναδων (το ψηφιο που ειναι τερμα δεξια για οποιον δεν γνωριζει τον ορο) παει ως εξης: 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9, οχι 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,0





> το "ελλαδα" ειναι απλως δυο γραμματα "GR" μεσα στα αστερια της ευρωπης  , και εκεινο το αστερι απο κατω τι ειναι ;


Καλά τα γράφανε κάποιοι χτες, πάει για epic το thread. Περιμένουμε και τους flatearthers του φόρουμ να πάρουν θέση.

----------


## badweed

Off Topic





> Καλά τα γράφανε κάποιοι χτες, πάει για epic το thread. Περιμένουμε και τους *flatearthers* του φόρουμ να πάρουν θέση.


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-flat-earthers
εδω ειμαστε ολοι  :Razz:

----------


## zeronero

> τι σχεση μπορει να εχει αυτο με το διπλωμα




Off Topic


		Ό,τι σχέση έχουν και οι παραστάσεις στις σελίδες του διαβατηρίου σου. Καθαρά καλλιτεχνικό.

----------


## badweed

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ότι σχέση έχουν και οι παραστάσεις στις σελίδες του διαβατηρίου σου. Καθαρά καλλιτεχνικό.


σχολιαζω την απουσια της εθνικοτητας σε ενα δημοσιο εγγραφο και την αντικατασταση του με ενα "GR" που στα ελληνικα δεν σημαινει τιποτα , ειναι αρχικα μιας ξενης γλωσσας τυπωμενο πανω σε ενα αλλο σχημα (της ΕU -ιου-  ) .  δεν εκδιδει η ευρωπαικη εννωση διπλωματα , το εθνος τα εκδιδει και πρωτιστως απευθυνεται στις ντοπιες αρχες .

----------


## deniSun

> δεν εκδιδει η ευρωπαικη εννωση διπλωματα , το εθνος τα εκδιδει και πρωτιστως απευθυνεται στις ντοπιες αρχες .


Αν έβαζαν την γαλανόλευκη θα σου έλεγε ο άλλος "τι ρόλο παίζει ο σταυρός".

----------


## petasis

Προσπάθησα πριν από λίγο, αλλά αναφέρει ότι δεν έχω πρόσβαση λόγω ΑΦΜ. Το ΑΦΜ μου λήγει σε 2. Σήμερα δεν είναι για το 2;

----------


## badweed

> Αν έβαζαν την γαλανόλευκη θα σου έλεγε ο άλλος "τι ρόλο παίζει ο σταυρός".


αυτο ειναι ελευθερια λογου  , και συμφωνω  και με αυτον τον προβληματισμο , το γιατι ομως με ενδιαφερει , οχι το τι .

----------


## ThReSh

> Προσπάθησα πριν από λίγο, αλλά αναφέρει ότι δεν έχω πρόσβαση λόγω ΑΦΜ. Το ΑΦΜ μου λήγει σε 2. Σήμερα δεν είναι για το 2;


Λογικά μετά τις 18:00.

----------


## Gentoo

> Μιλάτε ότι αφαιρείτε ένα layer security από τη συσκευή σας και πιστεύετε ότι δεν τρέχει και τίποτα, marketing trick είναι να μας πάρουν τα λεφτά. 
> Όσο χάλια δουλειά και να πιστεύουμε ότι κάνει αυτό το layer είναι εκεί γιατί κάτι κάνει. Διαφορετικά δεν θα υπήρχαν εφαρμογές που δεν θα δούλευαν με root (πχ google pay) και δεν θα υπήρχαν workarounds.
> 
> Όχι δεν είναι καλύτερα με Android 7 αλλά με ένα τηλέφωνο που θα παίρνει ακόμη updates και θα έχει τη καλύτερη δυνατή ασφάλεια.
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι κάποιοι θα πουν δεν μπορώ να δίνω 300αρια κάθε χρόνο για τηλέφωνο αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι πλέον σχεδόν όλοι δίνουν updates για 3 χρόνια. Τώρα εάν έχεις κινητό άνω της 3τιας δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν μάλλον και οι υπηρεσίες αυτές που απαιτούν non-rooted device.


Λοιπόν, για να το κλείνουμε το ζήτημα, γιατί βγαίνουμε και offtopic.

Εγώ γνωρίζω τους λόγους που χρειάζομαι root, όπως είχα και jailbreak για όσο χρησιμοποιούσα iOS. 

Γνωρίζω τους κινδύνους που μπορούν να προκύψουν από το root, αλλά γνωρίζω επίσης και πως λειτουργεί το root. 

Αν δεν γνωρίζεις, να σε ενημερώσω πως τη διαχείριση για το ποιά εφαρμογή θα πάρει root δικαιώματα, την έχει το magisk. 

Μπορείς να ορίσεις να δώσεις έγκριση root ή μη, ακόμα και μέσω fingerpint. 

Οπότε όχι, δεν είναι κ@λοχανείο η φάση του root. Εσύ επιλέγεις ποια εφαρμογή θα αποκτήσει root rights, εσύ επιλέγεις αν θα κάνεις revoking τα root rights, κλπ, κλπ.

Οπότε δεν κινούμαι στα κουτουρού, ούτε κάνω τρύπιο το σύστημα. 

Όπως ακριβώς και στο linux παίρνεις root rights κατά το δοκούν, έτσι και στο android. 

Αν τώρα, δεν γνωρίζεις ούτε από GNU/linux, δεν πειράζει, απλώς μην προδικάζεις τη φάση, αν δεν γνωρίζεις.

Από 'κει και πέρα, ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να δουλεύει όπως θέλει τα συστήματά του.

Άλλος έχει χρέπι κινητό 6ετίας, ανενημέρωτο, άλλος έχει αποκλειστικά iOS γιατί κόπτεται για τα updates, άλλος έχει custom ROMS με τα latest security patches από google, με root ή μη, κλπ, κλπ.

Και απ'τη στιγμή που οι εφαρμογές μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν αψεγάδιαστα με root, χάρη στο εργαλείο του zygisk και της denylist, ναι, θα το δουλέψω έτσι. And I'm not even sorry.

----------


## Bigsam

> σχολιαζω την απουσια της εθνικοτητας σε ενα δημοσιο εγγραφο και την αντικατασταση του με ενα "GR" που στα ελληνικα δεν σημαινει τιποτα , ειναι αρχικα μιας ξενης γλωσσας τυπωμενο πανω σε ενα αλλο σχημα (της ΕU -ιου-  ) .  δεν εκδιδει η ευρωπαικη εννωση διπλωματα , το εθνος τα εκδιδει και πρωτιστως απευθυνεται στις ντοπιες αρχες .


Πιθανό να είναι πρότυπο για μελλοντική εκπλήρωση προυποθέσεων για χρήση στο εξωτερικό όπως και στις πινακίδες κυκλοφορίας.

----------


## deniSun

> το γιατι ομως με ενδιαφερει , οχι το τι .


Ένας προγραμματιστής θα σου έλεγε ότι δεν του το είπε κάποιος και αυτό τον βόλεψε,
ένας δικηγόρος ότι αυτό είναι νομικό το σωστό,
ένας επιχειρηματίας ότι αυτό υπήρχε στον διαγωνισμό/προδιαγραφές,
ένας εθνικιστής ότι θέλουν να εξαλείψουν την Ελλάδα,
ένας φανατικός χριστιανός ότι πάνε ενάντια στην Εκκλησία,
ένας κοινωνιολόγος ότι είναι θέμα παγκοσμιοποίησης,
κλπ

Διάλεξε και πάρε.

----------


## Zus

Αν το βάλω στο κινητό, περνάει σε αεροδρόμια του εξωτερικού?

----------


## BlueChris

> Λοιπόν, για να το κλείνουμε το ζήτημα, γιατί βγαίνουμε και offtopic.
> 
> Εγώ γνωρίζω τους λόγους που χρειάζομαι root, όπως είχα και jailbreak για όσο χρησιμοποιούσα iOS. 
> 
> Γνωρίζω τους κινδύνους που μπορούν να προκύψουν από το root, αλλά γνωρίζω επίσης και πως λειτουργεί το root. 
> 
> Αν δεν γνωρίζεις, να σε ενημερώσω πως τη διαχείριση για το ποιά εφαρμογή θα πάρει root δικαιώματα, την έχει το magisk. 
> 
> Μπορείς να ορίσεις να δώσεις έγκριση root ή μη, ακόμα και μέσω fingerpint. 
> ...


This  :Worthy:  σε ότι αφορά το root.

Απλά καλό είναι να έχουμε rooted ή μη κινητό με όλα τα τελευταία security updates, λύσεις υπάρχουν. Μέχρι πριν 2 μήνες ήμουν με Note3 (N9005) με τελευταίο επίσημο λειτουργικό Android 7. Τότε λοιπόν που κατάλαβα πως δεν θα παίζουν πια security updates είδα πως παίρνει LineageOS οπότε αυτή τη στιγμή το κινητό έχει LineageOS με Android12 και patches μέχρι τον Μάιο που το έκλεισα. Αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο για μένα, να είσαι Fully Updated με τελευταία patches και το root δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο (αν δεν το κατέχεις δεν ξέρεις και το root). 

Για μένα οποιοσδήποτε με android 10 και κάτω που ΔΕΝ παίρνει πια updates είναι επισφαλής απίστευτα.

----------


## badweed

> Ένας προγραμματιστής θα σου έλεγε ότι δεν του το είπε κάποιος και αυτό τον βόλεψε,
> ένας δικηγόρος ότι αυτό είναι νομικό το σωστό,
> ένας επιχειρηματίας ότι αυτό υπήρχε στον διαγωνισμό/προδιαγραφές,
> ένας εθνικιστής ότι θέλουν να εξαλείψουν την Ελλάδα,
> ένας φανατικός χριστιανός ότι πάνε ενάντια στην Εκκλησία,
> ένας κοινωνιολόγος ότι είναι θέμα παγκοσμιοποίησης,
> κλπ
> 
> Διάλεξε και πάρε.


 :Laughing:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Chingachgook

> Το νήμα έχει προοπτική να γίνει έπικ, αντί να λέμε μπράβο και επιτέλους...


Από την 1η σελίδα το έγραψες, δεν έπαιζες κανένα τζοκερ καλύτερα...

----------


## euri

> Καλά τα γράφανε κάποιοι χτες, πάει για epic το thread. Περιμένουμε και τους flatearthers του φόρουμ να πάρουν θέση.


Flatearthers αυτοί, flatliners εμείς...

----------


## deniSun

> Αν το βάλω στο κινητό, περνάει σε αεροδρόμια του εξωτερικού?


Για εξωτερικό σίγουρα όχι.
Είπαν ότι πραγματοποιούν επαφές για να μπορεί να γίνεται δεκτό και εκτός.

----------


## KTed

> Λοιπόν, για να το κλείνουμε το ζήτημα, γιατί βγαίνουμε και offtopic.
> 
> Εγώ γνωρίζω τους λόγους που χρειάζομαι root, όπως είχα και jailbreak για όσο χρησιμοποιούσα iOS. 
> 
> Γνωρίζω τους κινδύνους που μπορούν να προκύψουν από το root, αλλά γνωρίζω επίσης και πως λειτουργεί το root. 
> 
> Αν δεν γνωρίζεις, να σε ενημερώσω πως τη διαχείριση για το ποιά εφαρμογή θα πάρει root δικαιώματα, την έχει το magisk. 
> 
> Μπορείς να ορίσεις να δώσεις έγκριση root ή μη, ακόμα και μέσω fingerpint. 
> ...


Εσύ το ξέρεις και το δουλεύεις σωστά.
Αυτός που φτιάχνει την εφαρμογή όμως δεν ξέρει σε ποιον απευθύνεται. Οπότε καθαρά για θέμα ασφάλειας και για να μη βγεί ο Μήτσος και πει "εμένα με χακέψανε", αποκλείει την πρόσβαση σε rooted συσκευές.
Εσύ κάνεις την επιλογή σου, και ο δημιουργός του app τη δική του.

----------


## Gentoo

> Εσύ το ξέρεις και το δουλεύεις σωστά.
> Αυτός που φτιάχνει την εφαρμογή όμως δεν ξέρει σε ποιον απευθύνεται. Οπότε καθαρά για θέμα ασφάλειας και για να μη βγεί ο Μήτσος και πει "εμένα με χακέψανε", αποκλείει την πρόσβαση σε rooted συσκευές.
> Εσύ κάνεις την επιλογή σου, και ο δημιουργός του app τη δική του.


Συμφωνούμε.

Το θέμα εδώ όμως είναι άλλο.

Το root ΔΕΝ μπορεί να το ανιχνεύσει η εφαρμογή, γιατί το root συμβαίνει on fly σε πεδίο της μνήμης που τρέχει πρώτο (zygote), πριν τρέξει οποιαδήποτε άλλη εφαρμογή.

Οπότε, όχι, καμία εφαρμογή δεν μπορεί να κρίνει αν είμαι rooted ή όχι, γιατί ΔΕΝ μπορεί να το ανιχνεύσει.

Εμένα η εφαρμογή δεν ανοίγει καν, δεν είναι ότι μου πετάει μήνυμα σφάλματος λόγω root.

Και όπως είπα παραπάνω, ήδη σε άλλη rooted συσκευή, τρέχει κανονικά και με τη βούλα!

Οπότε τα περί root, δεν έχουν θέση στο πρόβλημα μου. Απλά τα πράγματα.

----------


## rexdimos

Μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες τελικά   επιβεβαίωσα ό,τι κίνηση και αν κάνεις μετά από λίγο σε πετάει στην αρχική οθόνη και δεν μπαίνει με τίποτα
είτε βάλεις κωδικούς είτε βάλεις face id 
δοκίμασα ακόμα και να μην βάλλω ταυτότητα και δίπλωμα στο wallet
αν απεγκαταστησεις την εφαρμογή και την ξαναβάλεις ολοκληρώνει κανονικά μετα αν την ξανακαλέσεις την εφαρμογή σε πετάει στην αρχική σελίδα 
και ενώ βαζεις κωδικούς ή face id και τους δέχεται δεν προχωράει για να δεις το δίπλωμα και την ταυτότητας

----------


## Black3539

> Επιχειρημα ή χιουμορ; Αν ειναι το πρωτο, ριξε και συ μια ματια στο πληκτρολογιο σου για να μαθεις την νεα ΑλφαΒητα, με την οποια συμφωνα με σενα, θα γινονται απο εδω και περα οι ορισμοι προτεραιοτητας με βαση το πρωτο γραμμα του επωνυμου μας. Και εις ανωτερα.  
> 
> Και για να παμε με την λογικη σου, δες το αριθμητικο πληκτρολογιο που ειναι αριθμητικο αρα "ειδικο" και οχι qwerty και θα καταλαβεις οτι το μηδεν ειναι κατω, πριν, απο το 1.


Χιούμορ είναι καθώς πρόκειται για ένα μηδαμινό πρόβλημα που δουλειά έχει μόνο να υπάρχει λιγοστό traffic με περιορισμό πρόσβασης, και εγώ το 9 εχω για τελευταίο ψηφίο στο ΑΦΜ, τι θα πώ; γιατί δεν ξεκινάει απο το 9 και φτάνει στο 0;
Την επόμενη φορά θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν και με τυχαία σειρά, να έχει και λίγο σασπένς...

----------


## sdikr

> Χιούμορ είναι καθώς πρόκειται για ένα μηδαμινό πρόβλημα που δουλειά έχει μόνο να υπάρχει λιγοστό traffic με περιορισμό πρόσβασης, και εγώ το 9 εχω για τελευταίο ψηφίο στο ΑΦΜ, τι θα πώ; γιατί δεν ξεκινάει απο το 9 και φτάνει στο 0;
> Την επόμενη φορά θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν *και με τυχαία σειρά*, να έχει και λίγο σασπένς...




 :Worthy: 
Έτσι όχι πάντα οι ίδιοι και οι ίδιο να γκρινιάζουν!!

----------


## jimger

> Ειρωνεία που θέλει κάποιος να περάσει ευαίσθητα δεδομένα σε συσκευή με root;
> Μα τι πιο φυσιολογικό θα έλεγε κανείς….


Εξαρτάται γενικά και αν ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται... Επίσης για να πάρει κάποια εφαρμογή root priviledges πρέπει να την αφήσεις...

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν πρέπει να φταίει το root. Η εφαρμογή δεν ανοίγει καν. 
> 
> Και συν τοις άλλοις, στη συσκευή που άνοιξε εντέλει, φοράει ίδια ROM, ίδια έκδοση android, ίδιο magisk , επομένως δεν πρέπει να φταίει το root στην προκειμένη.


Σε εμένα πριν το κρύψω στην deny list δεν άνοιγε επίσης....

----------


## BlueChris

> Έτσι όχι πάντα οι ίδιοι και οι ίδιο να γκρινιάζουν!!


Τελικά στο εξωτερικό παίζει?  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## jimger

> Συμφωνούμε.
> 
> Το θέμα εδώ όμως είναι άλλο.
> 
> Το root ΔΕΝ μπορεί να το ανιχνεύσει η εφαρμογή, γιατί το root συμβαίνει on fly σε πεδίο της μνήμης που τρέχει πρώτο (zygote), πριν τρέξει οποιαδήποτε άλλη εφαρμογή.
> 
> Οπότε, όχι, καμία εφαρμογή δεν μπορεί να κρίνει αν είμαι rooted ή όχι, γιατί ΔΕΝ μπορεί να το ανιχνεύσει.
> 
> Εμένα η εφαρμογή δεν ανοίγει καν, δεν είναι ότι μου πετάει μήνυμα σφάλματος λόγω root.
> ...


Εμένα δεν μου πέταγε μήνυμα για root. Επίσης κάποιες εφαρμογές "ειδοποιούν" ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα κάποιες όχι. Την έχεις βάλει σε deny list? Καλά επίσης υπάρχουν εφαρμογές που ανιχνέουν root με διάφορους τρόπους. ΓΙα αυτό είναι cat and mouse game

----------


## deniSun

> Χιούμορ είναι καθώς πρόκειται για ένα μηδαμινό πρόβλημα που δουλειά έχει μόνο να υπάρχει λιγοστό traffic με περιορισμό πρόσβασης, και εγώ το 9 εχω για τελευταίο ψηφίο στο ΑΦΜ, τι θα πώ; γιατί δεν ξεκινάει απο το 9 και φτάνει στο 0;
> Την επόμενη φορά θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν και με τυχαία σειρά, να έχει και λίγο σασπένς...


Ένα ακόμα συμπέρασμα που βγαίνει από τις έως τώρα σελίδες, ειναι ότι όσοι γράφουμε εδώ μέσα έχουμε αφμ που τελειώνει σε 9.
Και βέβαια πολύ σωστά τίθεται το ερώτημα γιατί να ξεκινάμε από το 1 προς το 9 και όχι το αντίθετο.
Και λογικό είναι να δημιουργούνται πολιτικά ερωτήματα του τύπου από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά ή το αντίθετο.

----------


## jimger

> Τελικά στο εξωτερικό παίζει?


Λογικά το θέμα είναι με το αφμ όχι με το Location...

Funny story νομίζω για τα vouchers κοιτούσαν IP...

----------


## Gentoo

> Σε εμένα πριν το κρύψω στην deny list δεν άνοιγε επίσης....


Χθες το απόγευμα αργά, έπεσε ένα update, όπου μετά απ'αυτό το update κατάφερε και άνοιξε σε μία απ'τις 3 συσκευές μου.

Ίσως έπαιξε ρόλο αυτό, θυμάσαι αν είχε κάνει αυτό το update με τα bug fixes?

Εγώ θα περιμένω το επόμενο update. Πιστεύω θα στρώσει. 

Ούτως ή άλλως εμένα το ΑΦΜ λήγει σε 5 οπότε θα περιμένω όπως και να 'χει  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμένα δεν μου πέταγε μήνυμα για root. Επίσης κάποιες εφαρμογές "ειδοποιούν" ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα κάποιες όχι. Την έχεις βάλει σε deny list? Καλά επίσης υπάρχουν εφαρμογές που ανιχνέουν root με διάφορους τρόπους. ΓΙα αυτό είναι cat and mouse game


Εννοείται πως την έχω στη denylist. Είπαμε πως γνωρίζω από root. Δεν ρωτάμε τα αυτονόητα...

Όταν οι ίδιες οι εφαρμογές της google δεν ανιχνεύουν το root, χλωμό να το κάνει το gov.gr.

Συν τοις άλλοις, όλες οι υπόλοιπες εφαρμογές σχετικές με gov.gr, λειτουργούν σωστά.

Γενικώς, δεν βρέθηκε ακόμα εφαρμογή που να πήρε χαμπάρι το root, απ'όσες τραπεζικές εφαρμογές έχω, από wallet, από cosmote, κλπ, κλπ.

----------


## BlueChris

Παίζει να μην ανοίγει γιατί βλέπει κάποιο module που έχετε στο Magisk, να το έχετε και αυτό στο νου σας.

- - - Updated - - -




> Γενικώς, δεν βρέθηκε ακόμα εφαρμογή που να πήρε χαμπάρι το root, απ'όσες τραπεζικές εφαρμογές έχω, από wallet, από cosmote, κλπ, κλπ.


Καλά είμαστε ένα αποιροελάχιστο ποσοστό οι δενγουστάρουμεναβλέπουμεδιαφημίσειςκαιναμαςκάνουνtracking και δεν ασχολούνται και τόσο πολύ. Αν γιγαντωθεί που δεν το βλέπω θα τα κόψουν όλα.

----------


## jimger

> Χθες το απόγευμα αργά, έπεσε ένα update, όπου μετά απ'αυτό το update κατάφερε και άνοιξε σε μία απ'τις 3 συσκευές μου.
> 
> Ίσως έπαιξε ρόλο αυτό, θυμάσαι αν είχε κάνει αυτό το update με τα bug fixes?
> 
> Εγώ θα περιμένω το επόμενο update. Πιστεύω θα στρώσει. 
> 
> Ούτως ή άλλως εμένα το ΑΦΜ λήγει σε 5 οπότε θα περιμένω όπως και να 'χει 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Καλά μην έχεις attitude... Εγώ μια χαρά έχω εφαρμογές που κάνουν discover το root ενώ της google τρέχουν μια χαρά. Κάποιες χρειάζονται rename το magisk manager ΚΑΙ freeze/uninstall τον manager. Άλλες ψάχνουν και για γνωστές root εφαρμογές τύπου Titianium... Άλλες και για γνωστά folders τύπου TWRP. Συνήθως οι εφαρμογές της google είναι οι πιο εύκολες να τρέξουν. Αν καταφέρεις να περάσεις το safetynet that's it

----------


## D_J_V

> Από την 1η σελίδα το έγραψες, δεν έπαιζες κανένα τζοκερ καλύτερα...


Αφού η κοινωνία μας πάει προς τον μεσαίωνα και την κοινή γνώμη διαμορφώνουν πλέον απόγονοι γραικών λοστρόμων και απόφοιτοι δημοτικού …
Είναι τραγικός πλέον ο ψηφιακός αναλφαβητισμός στην εποχή μας σε όλες τις χώρες

----------


## Gentoo

> Παίζει να μην ανοίγει γιατί βλέπει κάποιο module που έχετε στο Magisk, να το έχετε και αυτό στο νου σας.


Το 'χω σκεφτεί κι αυτό. Πάλι τζίφος.




> Καλά είμαστε ένα αποιροελάχιστο ποσοστό οι δενγουστάρουμεναβλέπουμεδιαφημίσειςκαιναμαςκάνουνtracking και δεν ασχολούνται και τόσο πολύ. Αν γιγαντωθεί που δεν το βλέπω θα τα κόψουν όλα.


Δεν θα γιγαντωθεί. Ο μέσος χρήστης δεν έχει την υπομονή να εκτελέσει έτοιμα, μασημένα βήματα για το οτιδήποτε. Οπότε μην αγχώνεσαι ως προς αυτό  :Razz: 






> Καλά μην έχεις attitude... Εγώ μια χαρά έχω εφαρμογές που κάνουν discover το root ενώ της google τρέχουν μια χαρά. Κάποιες χρειάζονται rename το magisk manager ΚΑΙ freeze/uninstall τον manager. Άλλες ψάχνουν και για γνωστές root εφαρμογές τύπου Titianium... Άλλες και για γνωστά folders τύπου TWRP. Συνήθως οι εφαρμογές της google είναι οι πιο εύκολες να τρέξουν. Αν καταφέρεις να περάσεις το safetynet that's it



Δεν έχω attitude. Απλώς δεν μου αρέσει όταν μου υποδεικνύουν τετριμμένα πράγματα περί root. Δεν ανακάλυψα σήμερα το root. Ξέρω τι μου γίνεται γύρω απ'αυτό. Απλώς προσπάθησα να γίνω σαφής για να μη διαιωνίζουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια περί root.

Έχω hide το magisk, προφανώς. Για δώσε παράδειγμα εφαρμογής που ανιχνεύει το root, έτσι από περιέργεια, να την τσεκάρω.

----------


## sdikr

> Τελικά στο εξωτερικό παίζει?


Ο άλλος το έγραψε 4 φόρες και 4 φόρες του απαντήσανε,  θα το κάνεις και εσύ;

----------


## tsigarid

Από το εξωτερικό μπορούμε να έχουμε πρόσβαση στο app; Είμαι Ελλάδα τώρα, αλλά το ΑΦΜ μου θα ανοίξει όταν θα έχω φύγει!

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν έχω attitude. Απλώς δεν μου αρέσει όταν μου υποδεικνύουν τετριμμένα πράγματα περί root. Δεν ανακάλυψα σήμερα το root. Ξέρω τι μου γίνεται γύρω απ'αυτό. Απλώς προσπάθησα να γίνω σαφής για να μη διαιωνίζουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια περί root.
> 
> Έχω hide το magisk, προφανώς. Για δώσε παράδειγμα εφαρμογής που ανιχνεύει το root, έτσι από περιέργεια, να την τσεκάρω.


Και εμείς έχουμε περάσει απο αυτό το στάδιο  της γάτας και του ποντικιού με το root, όποτε κάτι ξέρουμε και εμείς.
Το να μην ανοίγει είναι θέμα root συνήθως,  το ότι δούλευει το Google pay δεν σημαίνει οτι θα δουλεύουν όλα τα αλλά, συνήθως μάλιστα τα διάφορα Hide/κλπ  κοιτάνε να δουλεύουν με γνωστές εφαρμογές απο κατασκευής

----------


## BlueChris

> Ο άλλος το έγραψε 4 φόρες και 4 φόρες του απαντήσανε,  θα το κάνεις και εσύ;


Μωρέ δεν βλέπεις πως το λέω με γέλια για να γελάσουμε? πωωωω

----------


## Gentoo

> Και εμείς έχουμε περάσει απο αυτό το στάδιο  της γάτας και του ποντικιού με το root, όποτε κάτι ξέρουμε και εμείς.
> Το να μην ανοίγει είναι θέμα root συνήθως,  το ότι δούλευει το Google pay δεν σημαίνει οτι θα δουλεύουν όλα τα αλλά, συνήθως μάλιστα τα διάφορα Hide/κλπ  κοιτάνε να δουλεύουν με γνωστές εφαρμογές απο κατασκευής


Anyway. Εμένα ο αρχικός μου προβληματισμός ήταν γιατί δεν ανοίγει.

Το τι ξέρει ο καθένας από root κλπ, είναι δευτερεύον. Εγώ δουλεύω root από την πρώτη στιγμή που χρησιμοποίησα android. Δεν θα αλλάξω τις συνήθειές μου για καμία εφαρμογή.

Η συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή δεν συγκαταλέγεται σε αυτές που έχω ανάγκη ούτως ή άλλως. 

Και να το πω κι αλλιώς. Όταν μια εφαρμογή με αποκλείει επειδή θεωρεί ότι θα την πατήσω, τότε τρώει κι από μένα άκυρο.

100% απόλυτο δικαίωμά μου να χρησιμοποιώ τα συστήματά μου όπως γουστάρω. Κανείς δεν θα μου επιβάλει τη δική του κοσμοθεωρία. 

Καμία εφαρμογή δεν είναι ανώτερη της συνολικής χρήσης που κάνω στη συσκευή. Τόσο απλά  :Very Happy:

----------


## sdikr

> Μωρέ δεν βλέπεις πως το λέω με γέλια για να γελάσουμε? πωωωω


Sorry  :Sorry: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Anyway. Εμένα ο αρχικός μου προβληματισμός ήταν γιατί δεν ανοίγει.
> 
> Το τι ξέρει ο καθένας από root κλπ, είναι δευτερεύον. Εγώ δουλεύω root από την πρώτη στιγμή που χρησιμοποίησα android. Δεν θα αλλάξω τις συνήθειές μου για καμία εφαρμογή.
> 
> Η συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή δεν συγκαταλέγεται σε αυτές που έχω ανάγκη ούτως ή άλλως. 
> 
> Και να το πω κι αλλιώς. Όταν μια εφαρμογή με αποκλείει επειδή θεωρεί ότι θα την πατήσω, τότε τρώει κι από μένα άκυρο.
> 
> 100% απόλυτο δικαίωμά μου να χρησιμοποιώ τα συστήματά μου όπως γουστάρω. Κανείς δεν θα μου επιβάλει τη δική του κοσμοθεωρία. 
> ...


Για αυτό το γιατί δεν ανοίγει σε εσένα μιλάμε, απο την στιγμή που όντως η εφαρμογή κάνει έλεγχο για root,  απο το ότι δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι για συσκευές χωρίς root που να έχουν αυτή την συμπεριφορά,   βγαίνει και το ότι μάλλον σου το κάνει λόγο root.

Μπορεί με κάποια αναβάθμιση του magisk να δουλέψει, μπορεί πάλι και όχι

----------


## jimger

> Έχω hide το magisk, προφανώς. Για δώσε παράδειγμα εφαρμογής που ανιχνεύει το root, έτσι από περιέργεια, να την τσεκάρω.


Halifax, Santander UK
Barclay's για Fingerprint (Το τελευταίο δεν το έχω ανακαλύψει πως να το ξεπερνάω ακόμα αλλά δεν με νοιάζει και πολύ)

----------


## Gentoo

> Για αυτό το γιατί δεν ανοίγει σε εσένα μιλάμε, απο την στιγμή που όντως η εφαρμογή κάνει έλεγχο για root,  απο το ότι δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι για συσκευές χωρίς root που να έχουν αυτή την συμπεριφορά,   βγαίνει και το ότι μάλλον σου το κάνει λόγο root.
> 
> Μπορεί με κάποια αναβάθμιση του magisk να δουλέψει, μπορεί πάλι και όχι


Οκ. Μπορεί να φταίει αυτό. 

Αλλά όπως προείπα, σε άλλη συσκευή με ακριβώς ίδια custom ROM, ίδια έκδοση android, ίδια έκδοση magisk, κλπ, ανοίγει μια χαρά, μετά το χθεσινό update του απογεύματος. 

Άρα, ενδέχεται να είναι και κάποιο bug. Θα περιμένω. 

Δεν χρειάζεται να συνεχίσουμε περαιτέρω. Αν δεν ανοίξει ούτε με μεταγενέστερα updates, so be it. Συνεχίζουμε τη ζωή μας, κι όλα καλά  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Halifax, Santander UK
> Barclay's για Fingerprint (Το τελευταίο δεν το έχω ανακαλύψει πως να το ξεπερνάω ακόμα αλλά δεν με νοιάζει και πολύ)


Οk. Halifax μου τρέχει. Santander το εντόπισε. Το barclay's δεν το δοκιμάζω γιατί δεν έχω account προφανώς ώστε να φτάσω στο σημείο που ορίζεις fingerprint.

Οπότε οκ, ενδεχομένως να εντοπίζει το root με πλάγιες μεθόδους όπως είπες πιο πάνω. Αυτούσιο το root δεν το εντοπίζει, IMHO.

----------


## jimger

> Οκ. Μπορεί να φταίει αυτό. 
> 
> Αλλά όπως προείπα, σε άλλη συσκευή με ακριβώς ίδια custom ROM, ίδια έκδοση android, ίδια έκδοση magisk, κλπ, ανοίγει μια χαρά, μετά το χθεσινό update του απογεύματος. 
> 
> Άρα, ενδέχεται να είναι και κάποιο bug. Θα περιμένω. 
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεται να συνεχίσουμε περαιτέρω. Αν δεν ανοίξει ούτε με μεταγενέστερα updates, so be it. Συνεχίζουμε τη ζωή μας, κι όλα καλά 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Αν εννοείς τη δυνατότητα να τρέξει su όχι. ANyway δεν χρειάζεται να πείσω κανέναν. Μακάρι να βγάλουν ακόμα καλύτερα anti-root ώστε να μην έχουμε οι rooted users κανένα θέμα

----------


## ariusbb

Εντάξει σηκώνω ψηλά τα χέρια. Όταν νομίζετε ότι κάνετε root και δίνετε δικαίωμα σε εφαρμογές που χρειάζεται μόνο και είστε ασφαλείς με αυτόν τον τρόπο με ξεπερνάει.
Προφανώς όταν ακούτε για exploits και rootkits νομίζετε ότι σας βγαίνει και prompt να το αποδεχτείτε. Επίσης μια εφαρμογή που εσείς δίνετε root access δεν ξέρετε εαν θα κρύβει κάποιο malware που θα πάρει κρυφά τον έλεγχο όλου του κινητού σας.

Στο security πάντα έχουμε risk assessment αλλά από την άλλη πάντα κάνουμε planning για το πότε θα συμβεί κάτι όχι εαν συμβεί. 
Οπότε για κάποιους το risk level να είναι χαμηλότερο και να μπορούν να αποδεχτούν το data leakage - για άλλους όχι.
Το να λέμε ξερά - όλα μια χαρά είναι χωρίς να εξηγούμε τους κινδύνους - δείχνει άγνοια και είναι επικίνδυνο.

Επιλογή σας βέβαια δεν λέω - αλλά σας διαβάζει και κόσμος που δεν γνωρίζει από security και έρχεται εδώ για να μάθει κιόλας.

Ας ψάξετε στο google όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε...

----------


## euri

Εντάξει, ας το λήξουμε το θέμα του root/jailbreak, o καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του. Και όπως πολύ σωστά τέθηκε παραπάνω, τις επιλογές τις κάνουν και οι χρήστες και οι developers.

Τις προσπάθειες για apple vs android flaming από τον Πιγκουίνο_01 μπορούμε να τις προσπεράσουμε άνευ σχολίων.

----------


## rexdimos

μετα το σημερινο update φαίνεται να έστρωσε και να δουλεύει κανονικά

----------


## user2163

Εγώ μόλις είδα τη φωτογραφία της ταυτότητας

----------


## zeronero

> Εγώ μόλις είδα τη φωτογραφία της ταυτότητας


Χειρότερα από τον @grimanos1 αποκλείεται να την έχεις πάθει!

----------


## BlueChris

> Χειρότερα από τον @grimanos1 αποκλείεται να την έχεις πάθει!


Γιατί το λες? θεωρώ επιτυχημένη την αλλαγή φύλλου. 

Υ.Γ. @grimanos1 μην παρεξηγηθείς ε? να χαμογελάμε λίγο που και που ακόμα και με τα κακά ρε φίλε  :Smile:

----------


## matrix1

> Χιούμορ είναι καθώς πρόκειται για ένα μηδαμινό πρόβλημα που δουλειά έχει μόνο να υπάρχει λιγοστό traffic με περιορισμό πρόσβασης, και εγώ το 9 εχω για τελευταίο ψηφίο στο ΑΦΜ, τι θα πώ; γιατί δεν ξεκινάει απο το 9 και φτάνει στο 0;
> Την επόμενη φορά θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν και με τυχαία σειρά, να έχει και λίγο σασπένς...



Ο παρτακισμος μια χαρα κραταει βλεπω. Προσωπικα εχω το 7 για τελευταιο, αν ξεκινουσε απο το μηδεν οπως ειναι το σωστο θα με πηγαινε πιο μετα εμενα, αν υποθεσουμε οτι θα με ενδιεφερε να βιαστω για την εφαρμογη του τοπικ (σε καμια περιπτωση, δεν με ενδιαφερει καν).

Λογικη ψαχνω να βρω, αν υπαρχει. Αλλιως μεινετε οσοι και αν ειστε flatearthers οπως εγραψε ο αλλος πριν και flatliners ο παραλλος, να δικαιολογειτε τα στραβα κανοντας προσωπικες επιθεσεις οπου δεν βολευεστε.  :Smile:

----------


## ariusbb

> Ο παρτακισμος μια χαρα κραταει βλεπω. Προσωπικα εχω το 7 για τελευταιο, αν ξεκινουσε απο το μηδεν οπως ειναι το σωστο θα με πηγαινε πιο μετα εμενα, αν υποθεσουμε οτι θα με ενδιεφερε να βιαστω για την εφαρμογη του τοπικ (σε καμια περιπτωση, δεν με ενδιαφερει καν).
> 
> Λογικη ψαχνω να βρω, αν υπαρχει. Αλλιως μεινετε οσοι και αν ειστε flatearthers οπως εγραψε ο αλλος πριν και flatliners ο παραλλος, να δικαιολογειτε τα στραβα κανοντας προσωπικες επιθεσεις οπου δεν βολευεστε.


Σε ένα τέτοιου είδους deployment το πρόβλημα που θέλουμε να λύσουμε δεν είναι το load. Αυτό ανάλογα με την αρχιτεκτονική θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε outscale και να καλύπταμε το traffic.
Η λογική όμως εδώ είναι canary release - να έχουμε ένα αρκετό μεγάλο δείγμα χρηστών για να πιάσουμε major bugs, να κάνουμε τα hotfixes και σταδιακά να προσθέτουμε χρήστες.
Εαν το ανοίγαμε σε 10.000.000 χρήστες ταυτόχρονα δεν θα μπορούσαμε να ανταποκριθούμε στα support requests που πιθανώς να είχαμε και το APM μας θα ήταν γεμάτο με alerts που θα έπρεπε να ξεκαθαρίσουμε.
Άρα σε αυτή την περίπτωση (και όπως έχουν κάνει και σε άλλες) το canary deployment είναι το πιο λογικό.

----------


## matrix1

Δεν ειπα να μην υπαρχει προσβαση σταδιακη, ειδες πως διαστρεβλωνουν μερικοι πετωντας την μπαλα στην εξεδρα; Σε εστειλαν και εσενα αλλου.  :Smile:  
 Μπορεις να πας πιο πισω να δεις τι εχω πει.

----------


## sdikr

> Ο παρτακισμος μια χαρα κραταει βλεπω. Προσωπικα εχω το 7 για τελευταιο, αν ξεκινουσε απο το μηδεν οπως ειναι το σωστο θα με πηγαινε πιο μετα εμενα, αν υποθεσουμε οτι θα με ενδιεφερε να βιαστω για την εφαρμογη του τοπικ (σε καμια περιπτωση, δεν με ενδιαφερει καν).
> 
> Λογικη ψαχνω να βρω, αν υπαρχει. Αλλιως μεινετε οσοι και αν ειστε flatearthers οπως εγραψε ο αλλος πριν και flatliners ο παραλλος, να δικαιολογειτε τα στραβα κανοντας προσωπικες επιθεσεις οπου δεν βολευεστε.



Αυτό με το ΑΦΜ είναι κάτι που γίνεται σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις που έχει μπεί αυτό με το να περιορίζει ανα ημέρα το ποιοι θα κάνουν και ξεκινάει απο το 1, δεν είναι δηλαδή κάτι που ξεκίνησε τώρα με την νεα εφαρμογή.


Σύντομα όμως θα είναι ανοιχτό σε όλους

----------


## matrix1

> Αυτό με το ΑΦΜ είναι κάτι που γίνεται σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις που έχει μπεί αυτό με το να περιορίζει ανα ημέρα το ποιοι θα κάνουν και ξεκινάει απο το 1, δεν είναι δηλαδή κάτι που ξεκίνησε τώρα με την νεα εφαρμογή.
> 
> 
> Σύντομα όμως θα είναι ανοιχτό σε όλους



Να εισαι και mod και να απαντας χωρις να διαβαζεις, "αξια ανεκτιμητη". Δεν ειναι κακο να μην προλαβαινει καποιος να διαβασει τοσες σελιδες, αλλα αν δεν διαβασει καλο ειναι να μην απαντησει.

Παμε σε αυτο που ειπα και το πατε αλλου: Καποτε θυμαμαι ξεκινουσε σωστα η σταδιακη, απο το μηδεν δηλαδη. Αυτοι το ξεκινουν απο το ενα, θελουν να ξεχασουμε και τα μαθηματικα μας; Οσο κουτοτεροι οι απο κατω, τοσο καλυτερα βεβαια...  :Razz:

----------


## Mosfet

> Αυτό με το ΑΦΜ είναι κάτι που γίνεται σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις που έχει μπεί αυτό με το να περιορίζει ανα ημέρα το ποιοι θα κάνουν και ξεκινάει απο το 1, δεν είναι δηλαδή κάτι που ξεκίνησε τώρα με την νεα εφαρμογή.
> 
> 
> Σύντομα όμως θα είναι ανοιχτό σε όλους


Σε ποιά αριθμητική το 1 είναι μικρότερο του 0, ώστε να ξεκινάνε από το 1 και όχι από το 0;

Ποιός έξυπνος το σκέφτηκε αυτό;

----------


## sdikr

> Σε ποιά αριθμητική το 1 είναι μικρότερο του 0, ώστε να ξεκινάνε από το 1 και όχι από το 0;
> 
> Ποιός έξυπνος το σκέφτηκε αυτό;


Δεν διαβάζεις καν τι γράφω,  οχι οτι θα περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο

- - - Updated - - -




> Να εισαι και mod και να απαντας χωρις να διαβαζεις, "αξια ανεκτιμητη". Δεν ειναι κακο να μην προλαβαινει καποιος να διαβασει τοσες σελιδες, αλλα αν δεν διαβασει καλο ειναι να μην απαντησει.
> 
> Παμε σε αυτο που ειπα και το πατε αλλου: Καποτε θυμαμαι ξεκινουσε σωστα η σταδιακη, απο το μηδεν δηλαδη. Αυτοι το ξεκινουν απο το ενα, θελουν να ξεχασουμε και τα μαθηματικα μας; Οσο κουτοτεροι οι απο κατω, τοσο καλυτερα βεβαια...


Πότε το θυμάσαι οτι ξεκινούσανε απο το 0,  κάποιο λινκ έχεις;

- - - Updated - - -

Βασικά δεν έχει νόημα η αντιπαράθεση,  συνεχίστε την γκρίνια

----------


## ysand

έχει κάποιος καμιά ιδέα γιατί πηγαίνοντας να προσθέσω το δίπλωμα οδήγησης (παλαιού τύπου), βγάζει error, ενώ στο drivers-vehicles.gov λέει ότι η άδεια είναι δεσμευμένη (!). Το έχει κάνει σε καναν άλλον;

----------


## goldenaura

> Mαζευόσαστε μεταξύ σας και αυτοθαυμάζεστε.
> Μήπως να σου πω και τι λέει ο Κυβερνητικός Εκπρόσωπος ?
> 
> Ο Κώστας Γιαννακίδη, συγγραφέας του άρθρου που παραθέτεις, αυτοπαρουσιάζεται.
> https://giannakidis.com/about/
> 
> Χαλαρώστε τρόλλια ..


Έτσι είναι αν έτσι νομίζεις.

----------


## badweed

αυτο με τον ληγοντα αριθμο στο αφμ , ειναι κατι που ειχε θεσπιστει για να μην δημιουργειται συμφορεση στα γκισε των ταμειων και των υπηρεσιων , στο σημερα των ψηφιακων συναλλαγων ,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι σημασια εχει .

----------


## zeronero

> έχει κάποιος καμιά ιδέα γιατί πηγαίνοντας να προσθέσω το δίπλωμα οδήγησης (παλαιού τύπου), βγάζει error, ενώ στο drivers-vehicles.gov λέει ότι η άδεια είναι δεσμευμένη (!). Το έχει κάνει σε καναν άλλον;





> 11. Το δελτίο ταυτότητας ή η άδεια οδήγησης μου κρατείται προσωρινά από κάποιον φορέα, πχ. επειδή πραγματοποιώ τη στρατιωτική μου θητεία ή από την Ελληνική Αστυνομία λόγω παραβίασης του ΚΟΚ. Μπορώ να εκδώσω ψηφιακό δελτίο ταυτότητας ή ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης;
> Σε περίπτωση που έχετε ήδη εκδώσει ψηφιακό αντίγραφο του δελτίου ταυτότητας ή της άδειας οδήγησης και πρέπει να κρατηθεί το φυσικό έγγραφο προσωρινά, τότε μόλις η κράτηση δηλωθεί συστημικά από τον φορέα ή οργανισμό που πραγματοποιεί την κράτηση, πραγματοποιείται ανάκληση της ισχύους και του ψηφιακού.
> 
> *Σε περίπτωση που δεν έχετε εκδώσει ήδη ψηφιακό αντίγραφο του δελτίου ταυτότητας ή της άδειας οδήγησης, τότε μόλις η κράτηση δηλωθεί συστημικά από τον φορέα ή οργανισμό που πραγματοποιεί την κράτηση, δεν μπορείτε να εκδώσετε ψηφιακό αντίγραφο έως ότου σας επιστραφεί το φυσικό έγγραφο.*
> 
> Επιτρέπεται να εκδώσετε ψηφιακό δελτίο ταυτότητας ή ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης μόνο εφόσον το αντίστοιχο φυσικό σας έγγραφο είναι σε ισχύ και το έχετε στην κατοχή σας.


Υποθέτω ότι εάν σου είχαν πάρει το δίπλωμα θα το ήξερες, αλλά "δεσμευμένη" άδεια οδήγηση δεν μπορεί να σημαίνει και πολλά πράγματα. 
Μήπως να επικοινωνήσεις με την Τροχαία της περιοχή σου για έλεγχο;

----------


## goldenaura

> Τελικά στο εξωτερικό παίζει?


Δεν παίζει, άρα είναι άχρηστο. Η λογική σου είναι η γνωστή: ο αστυνόμος είναι όργανο, το μπουζούκι είναι όργανο, άρα ο αστυνομικός είναι μπουζούκι. Το πρόβλημα σου είναι ότι σε λίγο καιρό (μόλις και οι χώρες του Schengen περάσουν τις ταυτότητες τους στο κινητό) θα παίζει.

----------


## sdikr

> έχει κάποιος καμιά ιδέα γιατί πηγαίνοντας να προσθέσω το δίπλωμα οδήγησης (παλαιού τύπου), βγάζει error, ενώ στο drivers-vehicles.gov λέει ότι η άδεια είναι δεσμευμένη (!). Το έχει κάνει σε καναν άλλον;


Μήπως είχες κάποια παράβαση;
https://troxoikaitir.gr/article/368/...deias-odigisis

----------


## BlueChris

> αυτο με τον ληγοντα αριθμο στο αφμ , ειναι κατι που ειχε θεσπιστει για να μην δημιουργειται συμφορεση στα γκισε των ταμειων και των υπηρεσιων , στο σημερα των ψηφιακων συναλλαγων ,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι σημασια εχει .


Εγώ θέλω η διοίκηση του φόρουμ να επικοινωνήσει με το υπουργείο και να δώσει στους χρήστες του ADSLGR ειδική πρόσβαση, σε ότι βγαίνει να έχουμε εμείς πρόσβαση άμεση και για beta testing και για να μην γκρινιάζουμε όλη μέρα  :Smile: 
Είμαστε σαν παιδάκια καλοκαιριάτικο που δεν μας παίρνουν παγωτό (αν και εγώ γκρινιάζω περισσότερο)

----------


## matrix1

> Δεν διαβάζεις καν τι γράφω,  οχι οτι θα περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Πότε το θυμάσαι οτι ξεκινούσανε απο το 0,  κάποιο λινκ έχεις;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Κατσε πρωτα βαζεις τον αλλον να ψαχνει ενω θα επρεπε εσυ να ψαξεις αν διαφωνεις και μετα τα παρατας;





Με το google μπορεσα και βρηκα ενα αποτελεσμα, πιθανον να μην θυμαμαι λαθος λοιπον:

https://veteranos.gr/se-alli-diastas...isis-gia-2016/

....Όσων ο ΑΦΜ λήγει σε 0 έως 4, από 30 Σεπτεμβρίου έως 14 Οκτωβρίου 2015... απο 5 μεχρι 9 στο οποιο τελειωνουν οι μοναδες, αργοτερα

Δεν ειναι γκρινια, απορια ειναι μπας και ηξερε κανεις εδω μεσα κατι παραπανω. Αλλα δεν βλεπω απαντηση δυστυχως.

Καλο θα ηταν να μην ειστε τοσοι και τοσο ευκολα προσβλητικοι, οπως στον mosfet "οχι οτι θα περιμενα κατι καλυτερο" και πριν μιλωντας για δηθεν flatearthers κλπ... Λαθος ταμπελες κολλατε - οπου λαχει!

----------


## ysand

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 

Όχι, δεν έχω κάνει, τουλάχιστον όχι που να το γνωρίζω δηλαδή, γίνεται να γίνει αυτό ηλεκτρονικά αν από καμια κάμερα που δεν πήρα χαμπάρι; Δεν νομίζω!

----------


## badweed

> Εγώ θέλω η διοίκηση του φόρουμ να επικοινωνήσει με το υπουργείο και να δώσει στους χρήστες του ADSLGR ειδική πρόσβαση, σε ότι βγαίνει να έχουμε εμείς πρόσβαση άμεση και για beta testing και για να μην γκρινιάζουμε όλη μέρα 
> Είμαστε σαν παιδάκια καλοκαιριάτικο που δεν μας παίρνουν παγωτό (αν και εγώ γκρινιάζω περισσότερο)


νομιζω εχει τουλαχιστον ενας αντμιν αυτην την ευκολια επικοινωνιας με υπουργειο  :Smile:

----------


## BlueChris

> νομιζω εχει τουλαχιστον ενας αντμιν αυτην την ευκολια επικοινωνιας με υπουργειο


Λες? για αυτό να πετάει το συγκεκριμένο υπουργείο? πςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς για 3 μήνες κέρδισα το δικαίωμα να λέω ότι θέλω  :Cool:

----------


## sdikr

> Κατσε πρωτα βαζεις τον αλλον να ψαχνει ενω θα επρεπε εσυ να ψαξεις αν διαφωνεις και μετα τα παρατας;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Με το google μπορεσα και βρηκα ενα αποτελεσμα, πιθανον να μην θυμαμαι λαθος λοιπον:
> 
> https://veteranos.gr/se-alli-diastas...isis-gia-2016/
> ...


Δεν έχει νόημα

- - - Updated - - -




> αυτο με τον ληγοντα αριθμο στο αφμ , ειναι κατι που ειχε θεσπιστει για να μην δημιουργειται συμφορεση στα γκισε των ταμειων και των υπηρεσιων , στο σημερα των ψηφιακων συναλλαγων ,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι σημασια εχει .


Και οι ψηφιακές υπηρεσίες έχουν κάποια όρια που μπορούν να εξυπηρετήσουν,  μπορείς να τα ανεβάσεις αυτά,  αλλά αυτό σημαίνει εξτρά κόστος για υποδομές και άδειες χρήσης, όποτε βάζεις εναν περιορισμό με το ΑΦΜ πχ για να μην κάνουν αίτηση όλοι μαζί.

Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μιλάμε για μια υπηρεσία που μετά το πρώτο ντού που θα κάνουμε μετά δεν θα έχει τις ίδιες απαιτήσεις.

----------


## ariusbb

> Σε ένα τέτοιου είδους deployment το πρόβλημα που θέλουμε να λύσουμε δεν είναι το load. Αυτό ανάλογα με την αρχιτεκτονική θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε outscale και να καλύπταμε το traffic.
> Η λογική όμως εδώ είναι canary release - να έχουμε ένα αρκετό μεγάλο δείγμα χρηστών για να πιάσουμε major bugs, να κάνουμε τα hotfixes και σταδιακά να προσθέτουμε χρήστες.
> Εαν το ανοίγαμε σε 10.000.000 χρήστες ταυτόχρονα δεν θα μπορούσαμε να ανταποκριθούμε στα support requests που πιθανώς να είχαμε και το APM μας θα ήταν γεμάτο με alerts που θα έπρεπε να ξεκαθαρίσουμε.
> Άρα σε αυτή την περίπτωση (και όπως έχουν κάνει και σε άλλες) το canary deployment είναι το πιο λογικό.


Κάνω quote τον εαυτό μου....
Για αυτούς που δεν το διάβασαν και ρωτάνε γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η λογική με την περιορισμένη πρόσβαση...
Αποδεικνύεται αυτό που γράφω κιόλας αφού βγήκαν ήδη updates για τις εφαρμογές, πόσο μάλλον backend bugfixes που δεν γνωρίζουμε

----------


## YAziDis

Άνοιξε το 2

----------


## DVader

> το κανονικο κινητο ειναι νοκια 3210; Ποιος ο λογος να εχεις smartphone και να μην βαζεις μεσα εφαρμογες και να τρεχεις website;


Το κανονικό μου κινητό είναι Huqwei και μάλιστα καλό κινητό ..Απλά δεν βάζω ότι εφαρμογή βρω όπου βρω και έχω αυτές που χρειάζομαι ... Δεν είπα ότι δεν βάζω ποτέ...Βάζω αυτές που χρειάζομαι και δεν θεωρώ σαβουροεφαρμογές... Το ίδιο κάνω και στο PC και η εγκατάσταση που έχω κρατάει σένια από 2-7 χρόνια 
Το προηγούμενο PC που είχε 7αρια ενα format του είχα κάνει ....Στους linux server μου το ίδιο ...Προσέχω τι βάζω και συντηρώ τα μηχανήματα...

Με τις τραπεζικές και κρατικές εφαρμογές έχω ιδιαίτερη ανησυχία.... Είναι σαβουροεφαρμογές για μένα που δεν τις χρειάζομαι στην καθημερινότητα μου 1ον και δεύτερον και δεν τις εμπιστεύομαι ..... οπότε σαβουροκινητό ...

----------


## finos

> Υποθέτω ότι έχεις και εσύ παλιό δίπλωμα, για αυτό.
> 
> Στο drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr εμφανίζει τα στοιχεία μου σε πρότυπο νέου διπλώματος και έχει αυτό στη θέση της φωτό:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 239793
> 
> Για αυτό θεωρώ πως και σε εμένα θα τραβήξει την φωτό της ταυτότητας.
> Υποθέτω ότι σε αυτούς που έχουν βγάλει δίπλωμα νέου τύπου θα εμφανίζει την φωτό που παρέδωσαν κατά την έκδοσή του και όχι της ταυτότητας.


 το διπλωμα το εχω κανα χρονο περιπου , (Ν :ROFL: )  και φωτογραφια δε βλεπω

Δε δε πρεπει να εχει σχεση αν ειναι καινουριο ή παλιο .....απλα δε τις περασαν στο drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr ;

----------


## apostol70

Πάω να κάνω εγγραφή στην γυναίκα μου μου λέει δεν είστε γραμμένος στο Εμεπ. Πάω να την γράψω και μου λέει ο αριθμός του κινητού είναι ήδη δηλωμένος στο μητρώο (καινούργιο νούμερο, μάλλον δηλωμένο από αυτόν που το είχε παλιότερα). Αστέρια κάνατε το θαύμα σας πάλι. Και χωρίς κινητό δεν σε αφήνει να δηλώσει τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## Mosfet

> Δεν έχει νόημα


Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω, εφόσον δεν απαντάς επί της ουσίας, πραγματικά δεν έχει νόημα.  :Wink:

----------


## euri

> Άνοιξε το 2


Και άνοιξε, και μπήκα, και με είδα εις διπλούν (αστυνομική ταυτότητα & δίπλωμα οδήγησης νέου τύπου), απλά και άνετα  :One thumb up:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Επιχειρημα ή χιουμορ; Αν ειναι το πρωτο, ριξε και συ μια ματια στο πληκτρολογιο σου για να μαθεις την νεα ΑλφαΒητα, με την οποια συμφωνα με σενα, θα γινονται απο εδω και περα οι ορισμοι προτεραιοτητας με βαση το πρωτο γραμμα του επωνυμου μας. Και εις ανωτερα.  
> 
> Και για να παμε με την λογικη σου, δες το αριθμητικο πληκτρολογιο που ειναι αριθμητικο αρα "ειδικο" και οχι qwerty και θα καταλαβεις οτι το μηδεν ειναι κατω, πριν, απο το 1.


Το 0 (μηδέν) στο δημοτικό το μαθαίνουμε τελευταίο, γιατί είναι δύσκολο.
Ξεκινήσαμε από το 1

ΥΓ
Ο Μητσοτάκης δεν έχει ΑΦΜ.

----------


## nnn

> Από το εξωτερικό μπορούμε να έχουμε πρόσβαση στο app; Είμαι Ελλάδα τώρα, αλλά το ΑΦΜ μου θα ανοίξει όταν θα έχω φύγει!


Με επιφύλαξη, νομίζω όχι, για λόγους ασφαλείας.

----------


## drberto

@apostol70 Αυτο με τα τηλεφωνα που ειχε καποιος αλλος πρωτα!!Εχω ενα καρτοκινητο απο το 2014,δηλαδη 8 χρονια,κι ακομα με παιρνουν και μου ζητουν τον προηγουμενο κατοχο της γραμμης,ο οποιος ειχε πολλες γνωριμιες!Ασε το τι μυνηματα μου ερχονται απο αντιπροσωπειες αυτοκινητων,βουλευτες,υπηρεσιες call girls,παιδικες κατασκηνωσεις,πραγματα με τα οποια εγω ποτε δεν ειχα καμμια σχεση!Θεωρητικα οταν καποιος καταργει μια γραμμη τηλεφωνου (οτιδηποτε),αυτη μενει εκτος κυκλοφοριας για 4 χρονια.Αρα ακομα και τωρα να πηρες τον αριθμο σημαινει οτι ο αλλος τον ειχε τουλαχιστον πριν 4 χρονια.Αλλα πριν 4 χρονια δεν νομιζω να υπηρχε το ΕΜΕΠ ωστε να εχει δηλωθει εκει ο αριθμος..Το ΕΜΕΠ νομιζω δημιουργηθηκε την τελευταια 2ετια,νομιζω στην πρωτη καραντινα του 2020..

----------


## Mosfet

> Το 0 (μηδέν) στο δημοτικό το μαθαίνουμε τελευταίο, γιατί είναι δύσκολο.
> Ξεκινήσαμε από το 1


Αστο φιλαράκι, σε έχω!  :Razz: 

*Μαθηματικά Α΄ Δημοτικού Βιβλίο Μαθητή α΄ τεύχος*

https://www.taexeiola.gr/%CE%BC%CE%B...5%CF%87%CE%BF/

Δες στο pdf σελίδα 5 και 23, που φαίνεται η ακολουθία των φυσικών αριθμών, ποιος εμφανίζεται πρώτος.

Μου αρέσει πάντως που προσπαθείτε να δικαιολογήσετε τα αδικαιολόγητα, έχει πολύ πλάκα.

----------


## EnDLess

Έχω το παλιό τρίπτυχο δίπλωμα οπότε εκανα την διαδικασία δηλωσης αφμ που περιγράφει ένας φίλος στις πιο πίσω σελίδες και αναμένω.

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτο με τα τηλεφωνα που ειχε καποιος αλλος πρωτα!!Εχω ενα καρτοκινητο απο το 2014,δηλαδη 8 χρονια,κι ακομα με παιρνουν και μου ζητουν τον προηγουμενο κατοχο της γραμμης,ο οποιος ειχε πολλες γνωριμιες!Ασε το τι μυνηματα μου ερχονται απο αντιπροσωπειες αυτοκινητων,βουλευτες,υπηρεσιες call girls,παιδικες κατασκηνωσεις,πραγματα με τα οποια εγω ποτε δεν ειχα καμμια σχεση!Θεωρητικα οταν καποιος καταργει μια γραμμη τηλεφωνου (οτιδηποτε),αυτη μενει εκτος κυκλοφοριας για 4 χρονια.Αρα ακομα και τωρα να πηρες τον αριθμο σημαινει οτι ο αλλος τον ειχε τουλαχιστον πριν 4 χρονια.Αλλα πριν 4 χρονια δεν νομιζω να υπηρχε το ΕΜΕΠ ωστε να εχει δηλωθει εκει ο αριθμος..Το ΕΜΕΠ νομιζω δημιουργηθηκε την τελευταια 2ετια,νομιζω στην πρωτη καραντινα του 2020..


6 μήνες είναι απο την διακοπή που δεν μπορεί ο πάροχος να δώσει το νούμερο σε άλλον

----------


## euri

> Μου αρέσει πάντως που προσπαθείτε να δικαιολογήσετε τα αδικαιολόγητα, έχει πολύ πλάκα.


Δε νομίζω ότι προσπαθεί κάποιος να δικαιολογήσει κάτι, είτε "δικαιολογημένο", είτε "αδικαιολόγητο".  Έχει παρθεί μια απόφαση από κάποιους, με όποιο σκεπτικό είχαν στο κεφάλι τους. Μπορεί το σκεπτικό να έχει αιτιολόγηση με τη δική τους λογική, μπορεί όχι. It is what it is, που λένε και στο χωριό.  Πιο πολύ βλέπω προσπάθεια να δημιουργηθεί τεχνητή τριβή με συγκεκριμένα μέλη παρά συζήτηση.

----------


## BlueChris

> Το 0 (μηδέν) στο δημοτικό το μαθαίνουμε τελευταίο, γιατί είναι δύσκολο.
> Ξεκινήσαμε από το 1
> 
> ΥΓ
> Ο Μητσοτάκης δεν έχει ΑΦΜ.




Off Topic


		Ο Μητσοτάκης ξυρίζεται χωρίς ξυράφι

----------


## ariusbb

@mosfet 

Διάβασε το παρακάτω από το https://launchdarkly.com/blog/what-i...nary-release/:

How canary releases create higher-quality software
One major selling point to canary releases is they help reduce the amount of anxiety you might feel around a typical release. One of the reasons canary releases can help decrease your stress levels is because, when it comes time for a larger release, you’ll feel a bit more at ease knowing you already tested out your software on real users. 

For example, if you perform a canary test and something fails, you’ll feel a lot better knowing there were only a small number of users affected. Then you can roll back the software, fix it, run another canary deployment, and iterate as needed to ensure you’ve got a solid version ready to go for a larger audience. 

We know software deployment anxiety is a real thing that can interfere with everything from your job function to vacations to sleep. By steadily building your confidence up through a series of canary tests, you’ll find your anxiety decreases while the quality of your work increases. 

Figuring out who to target with your canary releases is also an interesting step within the process. There’s no end to the different possibilities of users who could provide valuable information to your software, whether you sort them by geographic location, frequency of usage, or experience level. The end goal of building better software is always the same, but it’s good to first think about what sort of information you’re looking to get out of your canary deployments. 

It’s also smart business sense, because it’s a lot easier to fix a failure from a highly-targeted canary test than something that’s already been rolled out to your entire user base. For instance, if something goes wrong in a wide release and it results in major downtime for your entire base, the ramifications of that will be much more severe as opposed to the same thing happening to a smaller subset of users. 

Το application deployment έχει διαφορετικές στρατηγικές ανάλογα τι θέλεις να πετύχεις π.χ.:
Blue-Green
Dark Release
Future Release
Canary Release

Εαν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς με DevOps δες τα - είναι ενδιαφέροντα.
Εαν απλά θέλεις να λες για να λες και όχι για να πάρεις μια εμπεριστατωμένη απάντηση τότε πάσο...

----------


## chocbhed

πολυ γκρινια βρε παιδι μου....

----------


## YAziDis

> Αυτο με τα τηλεφωνα που ειχε καποιος αλλος πρωτα!!Εχω ενα καρτοκινητο απο το 2014,δηλαδη 8 χρονια,κι ακομα με παιρνουν και μου ζητουν τον προηγουμενο κατοχο της γραμμης,ο οποιος ειχε πολλες γνωριμιες!Ασε το τι μυνηματα μου ερχονται απο αντιπροσωπειες αυτοκινητων,βουλευτες,υπηρεσιες call girls,παιδικες κατασκηνωσεις,πραγματα με τα οποια εγω ποτε δεν ειχα καμμια σχεση!Θεωρητικα οταν καποιος καταργει μια γραμμη τηλεφωνου (οτιδηποτε),αυτη μενει εκτος κυκλοφοριας για 4 χρονια.Αρα ακομα και τωρα να πηρες τον αριθμο σημαινει οτι ο αλλος τον ειχε τουλαχιστον πριν 4 χρονια.Αλλα πριν 4 χρονια δεν νομιζω να υπηρχε το ΕΜΕΠ ωστε να εχει δηλωθει εκει ο αριθμος..Το ΕΜΕΠ νομιζω δημιουργηθηκε την τελευταια 2ετια,νομιζω στην πρωτη καραντινα του 2020..


Κανένας γκάνγκστερ να μην παίρνει μόνο και όλα καλά!

----------


## badweed

> Κανένας γκάνγκστερ να μην παίρνει μόνο και όλα καλά!


αφου εγραψε και βουλευτες  :Razz:

----------


## Mosfet

> Δε νομίζω ότι προσπαθεί κάποιος να δικαιολογήσει κάτι, είτε "δικαιολογημένο", είτε "αδικαιολόγητο".  Έχει παρθεί μια απόφαση από κάποιους, με όποιο σκεπτικό είχαν στο κεφάλι τους. Μπορεί το σκεπτικό να έχει αιτιολόγηση με τη δική τους λογική, μπορεί όχι. It is what it is, που λένε και στο χωριό.  Πιο πολύ βλέπω προσπάθεια να δημιουργηθεί τεχνητή τριβή με συγκεκριμένα μέλη παρά συζήτηση.


Καμία προσπάθεια τριβής με κανένα μέλος.

Κάποτε, όσοι είχαμε πάει φαντάροι, λέγαμε τη φράση "εκεί που τελειώνει η λογική αρχίζει ο στρατός", αλλά προφανώς η εν λόγω ρήση, έχει μεγάλη δόση αλήθειας, σε πολλούς τομείς του δημοσίου.





> @mosfet 
> 
> Διάβασε το παρακάτω από το https://launchdarkly.com/blog/what-i...nary-release/:
> ...


Φίλος, τι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά, με το γεγονός ότι οι φυσικοί αριθμοί ξεκινάνε από το 0 και όχι από το 1.

Πιωμένος είσαι;

----------


## euri

> Καμία προσπάθεια τριβής με κανένα μέλος.


ΟΚ, μπορεί να κάνω λάθος.

----------


## MyISLM

> Εσύ κάνεις την επιλογή σου, και ο δημιουργός του app τη δική του.


Κάνω να μην χρησιμοποιώ εφαρμογές που οι δημιουργοί τους σκέφτονται έτσι. Thanks, but no thanks




> Παίζει να μην ανοίγει γιατί βλέπει κάποιο module που έχετε στο Magisk, να το έχετε και αυτό στο νου σας.


Δεν εχω root στην συσκευή btw

Δηλαδή αν προσπαθήσω να καταλαβω γιατί δεν τρέχει, θα είμαι κάπως έτσι ;

----------


## sdikr

> Κάνω να μην χρησιμοποιώ εφαρμογές που οι δημιουργοί τους σκέφτονται έτσι. Thanks, but no thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν εχω root στην συσκευή btw
> 
> Δηλαδή αν προσπαθήσω να καταλαβω γιατί δεν τρέχει, θα είμαι κάπως έτσι ;


Εσυ έχεις θέμα σε συσκευή που να έχει android πάνω απο 8 και να μην είναι πειραγμένη; 
ή απλά φιλοσοφικό το ερώτημα;

----------


## MyISLM

> Ο Μητσοτάκης ξυρίζεται χωρίς ξυράφι


Ετσιιι.   :Razz:  :One thumb up: 



Τώρα δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αυτή η συζήτηση πρέπει να αποκτά  πολιτική  κομματική χροιά. δεν ανήκει εδω ...  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> πειραγμένη


πρέπει να ορίσεις το πειραγμένη  :Thinking: 


Για να το εκφρασω με κόσμιο τρόπο: αν κάποιοι θεωρούν οτι ενα Mac είναι πειραγμένο οταν τρέχει VVindows (extreme case), επειδή δεν γνωρίζουν τι σημαίνει υπολογιστής γενικής χρήσης, δεν τους κάνει περισσότερο ορθούς, ασχέτως αν είναι ο μέσος Παπαδόπουλος, ο υπουργος Ψηφιακής διακυβέρνησης, ή  ο Πρωθυπουργός μιας χώρας.

Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό και ενα καινούριο αυτοκίνητο είναι πειραγμένο οταν αλλαζεις τα μπουζί μόνος σου, αντί να πας στην επίσημη αντιπροσωπεία.




> ή απλά φιλοσοφικό το ερώτημα;


Το ερώτημα είναι όσο φιλοσοφικό, όσο και πρακτικό. Οταν κατι δεν δουλεύει είναι καλή ιδεα να ψαξεις το γιατί, ασχετως των προδιαγραφών του κατασκευαστή.

Αυτό περι reasonable expectations που θα πρέπει να έχει ενας κατασκευαστής που έχει μυαλό μεγαλύτερο του κουκουτσιού

----------


## sdikr

> Ετσιιι.  
> 
> 
> 
> Τώρα δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αυτή η συζήτηση πρέπει να αποκτά  πολιτική  κομματική χροιά. δεν ανήκει εδω ... 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...



Συνεχίζεις τα φιλοσοφικά και δεν απαντάς στην ουσία,  το δοκίμασες σε συσκευή που δεν είναι πειραγμένη και δεν δούλεψε; 

Απλή απάντηση,  άσε τα φιλοσοφικά

----------


## Zus

> Δε νομίζω ότι προσπαθεί κάποιος να δικαιολογήσει κάτι, είτε "δικαιολογημένο", είτε "αδικαιολόγητο".  Έχει παρθεί μια απόφαση από κάποιους, με όποιο σκεπτικό είχαν στο κεφάλι τους. Μπορεί το σκεπτικό να έχει αιτιολόγηση με τη δική τους λογική, μπορεί όχι. It is what it is, που λένε και στο χωριό.  Πιο πολύ βλέπω προσπάθεια να δημιουργηθεί τεχνητή τριβή με συγκεκριμένα μέλη παρά συζήτηση.


Αυτό που περιγράφει κάποιος, για μικρό beta testing έχει περισσότερη λογική.

Αυτά με τα τελικά ψηφία του αφμ για οποιονδήποτε άλλο λόγο, δεν έχουν καμιά λογική.

----------


## deniSun

> Άνοιξε το 2


Άρα ανοίγει ανά 24ωρο και όχι από την αρχή αρχή της ημέρας.

----------


## petasis

> Προσπάθησα πριν από λίγο, αλλά αναφέρει ότι δεν έχω πρόσβαση λόγω ΑΦΜ. Το ΑΦΜ μου λήγει σε 2. Σήμερα δεν είναι για το 2;


Εντάξει, φτωχό το αποτέλεσμα. Μόνο ταυτότητα, δίπλωμα δεν βγάζει σε εμένα.

----------


## GZahos

> Ακομα δεν ξεκινησε η λειτουργια και αρχισανε τα αρνητικα σχολια στο playstore.....στη κριτικη ειμαστε πρωτοι.


Εγώ ήμουν ένας απο αυτούς. Δεν έπρεπε ποτέ να ανεβεί η εφαρμογή χωρίς να μπορείς να την λειτουργήσεις, ασχέτως ανακοινώσεων. Δείχνει προχειρότητα στην αντιμετώπιση των χρηστών, όπως επίσης προχειρότητα δείχνει και η συνήθης ανοησία με το 1 αφμ ανα ημέρα. Γραφικότητες ολκής...

----------


## BlueChris

Ρε παιδιά, για το ελληνικό δημόσιο μιλάμε, όχι για την Microsoft με 1εκ beta testers.
 Προτιμούσατε δηλαδή με το καλημέρα να μπουν όλοι μέσα, να πέσει το σύμπαν από την πίεση και μετά να διορθωθούν τυχόν λάθη που παρουσιάζονται? Μετά θα λέγαμε γιατί δεν νοίκιασαν όλη την AWS για να μπούμε όλοι αυτή τη μοναδική φορά να κατέβουν τα στοιχεία μας. (Μετά εγώ θα γκρινιαζα για τα λεφτά που χαίρει ο Κούλης  :Smile: )
Εγώ είμαι απόλυτα σύμφωνος όπως το κάνουν με το αφμ και ίσως το τράβαγα και περισσότερο δηλαδή 2-3 ημέρες το κάθε νούμερο.
Μας χάριζαν γάιδαρο και τον κοιτάζαμε στα δόντια.
Υπομονή λίγο, δεν είναι να πάρουμε και τίποτα λεφτά, μια έξτρα ηλεκτρονική ευκολία είναι που δεν καίει κανέναν.

----------


## TearDrop

> Εντάξει, φτωχό το αποτέλεσμα. Μόνο ταυτότητα, δίπλωμα δεν βγάζει σε εμένα.


Εάν δεν μπορείτε να εκδώσετε την ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης και λαμβάνετε συνεχώς μηνύματα αποτυχίας έκδοσης, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, δεν έχει ενημερωθεί η άδεια οδήγησής σας με το ΑΦΜ σας. Για να πραγματοποιήσετε την ενημέρωση του ΑΦΜ παρακαλούμε επισκεφθείτε την υπηρεσία drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr και ακολουθήστε τα σχετικά βήματα. Μόλις ενημερωθεί η άδεια οδήγησης με το ΑΦΜ σας, θα μπορείτε να εκδώσετε και την ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης.

----------


## YAziDis

> Εγώ ήμουν ένας απο αυτούς. Δεν έπρεπε ποτέ να ανεβεί η εφαρμογή χωρίς να μπορείς να την λειτουργήσεις, ασχέτως ανακοινώσεων. Δείχνει προχειρότητα στην αντιμετώπιση των χρηστών, όπως επίσης προχειρότητα δείχνει και η συνήθης ανοησία με το 1 αφμ ανα ημέρα. Γραφικότητες ολκής...


Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έχεις λάθος. Εδώ και παρά πολύ καιρό, ανακοινώθηκε όχι απλά ημερομηνία, αλλά και ώρα όπου θα ξεκινούσε η πλατφόρμα. Το γεγονός ότι όλα τα ειδησεογραφικά site και οι τεχνολογικές σελίδες είδαν πως διατέθηκε η εφαρμογή και έσπευσαν να «βγάλουν» λαυράκι αναφέροντας πως ξεκίνησε η διάθεση των ηλεκτρονικών εγγράφων χωρίς να αναφέρουν την ημερομηνία και ώρα λανσαρίσματος, είναι το τραγικό της υπόθεσης.
Σε περίπτωση που δε γνωρίζεις 1-2 βασικά πράγματα, να σε ενημερώσω. Όταν βγάζεις μια εφαρμογή και την καταθέτεις ας πούμε στο App Store, πρέπει να περάσει από έλεγχο, και μετά να την διαθέσει πχ η Apple στο App Store της. Κοινώς δε γίνεται μέσα σε μια μέρα. Επίσης δε μπορείς να προγραμματίσεις και να πεις «εγώ θα κάνω εκδήλωση παρουσίασης και σας παρακαλω βγάλτε την στο store τάδε μέρα και ώρα». Φαντάσου ποσό μάλλον το να πρέπει να βγει η εφαρμογή σε 2 stores.

Τέλος όσον αφορά το ΑΦΜ, στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν επειδή εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες σπεύδαν όλοι μαζί, υπήρχαν περιστατικά του να πέφτουν τα συστήματα.

Κοινώς, η προχειρότητα και η γκρίνια είναι χαρακτηριστικό ενός wanna be αντιδραστικού λαού που χαρακτηρίζει αυτή τη χώρα. Ενός λαού όπου κατακρίνει τα πάντα εκτός απ την καμπούρα του.

----------


## Mr Arkadin

> Εγώ ήμουν ένας απο αυτούς. Δεν έπρεπε ποτέ να ανεβεί η εφαρμογή χωρίς να μπορείς να την λειτουργήσεις, ασχέτως ανακοινώσεων. Δείχνει προχειρότητα στην αντιμετώπιση των χρηστών, όπως επίσης προχειρότητα δείχνει και η συνήθης ανοησία με το 1 αφμ ανα ημέρα. Γραφικότητες ολκής...


Σε λίγους μήνες κανείς δεν θα θυμάται τίποτα από όλα αυτά και ειδικά οι κάτω των 30-40 θα ξεχάσουν ταυτότητες και διπλώματα στο βάθος του συρταριού.

----------


## TearDrop

> Εγώ ήμουν ένας απο αυτούς. Δεν έπρεπε ποτέ να ανεβεί η εφαρμογή χωρίς να μπορείς να την λειτουργήσεις, ασχέτως ανακοινώσεων. Δείχνει προχειρότητα στην αντιμετώπιση των χρηστών, όπως επίσης προχειρότητα δείχνει και η συνήθης ανοησία με το 1 αφμ ανα ημέρα. Γραφικότητες ολκής...


Ολες οι εφαρμογές που ανεβαίνουν στα store της Apple και της Google περνάνε από review. Δεν υπάρχει ακριβής έλεγχος στο πότε θα ολοκληρωθεί το review και θα ειναι live για download. Επίσης, αν άνοιγε για ολα τα ΑΦΜ ταυτόχρονα θα έπεφτε ο server του Υπουργείου. Πες μας εσύ τώρα ποιος είναι ο γραφικός...

----------


## badweed

καλα , ποσα ογκο εχουν τα δεδομενα κειμενου . δεν μιλαμε για τιποτα multimedia περιεχομενο .
οι τραπεζες με τα pos ,θα επρεπε να ειχαν τσακιστει , με τοσες συναλλαγες με καρτες ανα ημερα .

----------


## sdikr

> καλα , ποσα ογκο εχουν τα δεδομενα κειμενου . δεν μιλαμε για τιποτα multimedia περιεχομενο .


Δεν έχει να κάνει με τον όγκο,  σκέψου πως με τα βιντεο πχ  θα κάνεις την αίτηση και μετά δεν απασχολείς τον server Να ψάξει και να βρεί τι και πως, έχει βρει το αρχείο και στο σερβίρει.
Το ίδιο θα το απασχολήσεις ζητώντας 1k  με το να ζητήσεις ενα βίντεο μερικών Tb

----------


## badweed

> Δεν έχει να κάνει με τον όγκο,  σκέψου πως με τα βιντεο πχ  θα κάνεις την αίτηση και μετά δεν απασχολείς τον server Να ψάξει και να βρεί τι και πως, έχει βρει το αρχείο και στο σερβίρει.
> Το ίδιο θα το απασχολήσεις ζητώντας 1k  με το να ζητήσεις ενα βίντεο μερικών Tb


αν πουμε οτι εχουμε 8 000 000 αριθμους φορολογικου μητρωου , τοτε αν ολοι πανε μεσα σε 8 ωρες να κανουν την αιτηση , εχουμε 278 requests ανα δεπτερολεπτο . δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσα πολλα , ακομη και σε αυτο το ακραιο σεναριο των 8 ωρων .

----------


## YAziDis

> αν πουμε οτι εχουμε 8 000 000 αριθμους φορολογικου μητρωου , τοτε αν ολοι πανε μεσα σε 8 ωρες να κανουν την αιτηση , εχουμε 278 requests ανα δεπτερολεπτο . δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσα πολλα , ακομη και σε αυτο το ακραιο σεναριο των 8 ωρων .


Εσυ χωρίζεις τα request στο 8ωρο. Τι θα γίνει αν έστω 2.000.000 φορολογούμενοι κάνουν request στο ίδιο λεπτό;

- - - Updated - - -

Και επίσης ας μην ξεχνάμε πως το taxis δεν λειτουργεί μόνο για το wallet. Εξακολουθούν να είναι ανοιχτές οι δηλώσεις εισοδήματος, και επίσης υπάρχουν πλέον και όλες οι άλλες οι υπηρεσίες που σου προσφέρει το gov.gr

----------


## GZahos

> Ολες οι εφαρμογές που ανεβαίνουν στα store της Apple και της Google περνάνε από review. Δεν υπάρχει ακριβής έλεγχος στο πότε θα ολοκληρωθεί το review και θα ειναι live για download. Επίσης, αν άνοιγε για ολα τα ΑΦΜ ταυτόχρονα θα έπεφτε ο server του Υπουργείου. Πες μας εσύ τώρα ποιος είναι ο γραφικός...


Η κριτική αφορούσε έκδοση της εφαρμογής διαθέσιμη στον καθένα για download. Και όχι, να μην πέσει ο server του υπουργείου. Δεν μπορούν να διαχειριστούν το αναμενόμενο traffic σύμφωνα με τα συγκεκριμένα αφμ της χώρας; Όταν πρέπει να πληρώσουμε φόρους και ΕΝΦΙΑ, οι server τους αντέχουν μια χαρά.

----------


## badweed

> Εσυ χωρίζεις τα request στο 8ωρο. Τι θα γίνει αν έστω 2.000.000 φορολογούμενοι κάνουν request στο ίδιο λεπτό;


request time out , οπως και φανταζομαι αν πανε και οι 800 000 που ειναι το ενα δεκατο (βαση του ληγοντα) απο τα 8 εκατομμυρια να κανουν το ιδιο .

οποτε το ανοιγεις σε μια ωρα που δεν θα εχει κινηση , πχ 3 το βραδυ , και οσοι βιαζονται ας ξαγρυπνησουν .

- - - Updated - - -

παντως ειναι λιγο παρανοια , το να τρεχει ο αλλος να κανει το διπλωμα του ψηφιακο, μηπως και χασει τι ;

----------


## petasis

> Εάν δεν μπορείτε να εκδώσετε την ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης και λαμβάνετε συνεχώς μηνύματα αποτυχίας έκδοσης, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, δεν έχει ενημερωθεί η άδεια οδήγησής σας με το ΑΦΜ σας. Για να πραγματοποιήσετε την ενημέρωση του ΑΦΜ παρακαλούμε επισκεφθείτε την υπηρεσία drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr και ακολουθήστε τα σχετικά βήματα. Μόλις ενημερωθεί η άδεια οδήγησης με το ΑΦΜ σας, θα μπορείτε να εκδώσετε και την ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης.


Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι ζητάνε πολλά (και όχι το ΑΦΜ  :Razz: ), που είναι απίθανο να κάτσω να τα γεμίσω όλα αυτά. Χώρια που ποιος ψάχνει να βρει το δίπλωμα, και να δει τον αριθμό...  :Razz: 

Δίνουν λίγο την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχουν πολλές μη διασυνδεδεμένες βάσεις στο υπόβαθρο, και ζητάνε από εμένα να κάνω το data entry...  :Wink:

----------


## GZahos

> Δίνουν λίγο την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχουν πολλές μη διασυνδεδεμένες βάσεις στο υπόβαθρο, και ζητάνε από εμένα να κάνω το data entry...


Κάθε ομοιότητα με πραγματικές καταστάσεις είναι τυχαία.  :Razz:

----------


## MyISLM

> Κάθε ομοιότητα με πραγματικές καταστάσεις είναι τυχαία.


I approve of this message  :One thumb up:

----------


## Penguin

> Εγώ ήμουν ένας απο αυτούς. Δεν έπρεπε ποτέ να ανεβεί η εφαρμογή χωρίς να μπορείς να την λειτουργήσεις, ασχέτως ανακοινώσεων. Δείχνει προχειρότητα στην αντιμετώπιση των χρηστών, όπως επίσης προχειρότητα δείχνει και η συνήθης ανοησία με το 1 αφμ ανα ημέρα. Γραφικότητες ολκής...


Κράξιμο γιατί ανοίγει με 1 ΑΦΜ τη μέρα. Αν άνοιγε για όλους και έπεφτε το σύστημα γιατί δεν έχει απο πίσω όλο το datacenter της MS στην Ευρώπη θα έκραζες γιατί έπεσε. Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση θα έβρισκες λόγο να ικανοποιήσεις την ανάγκη σου.




> Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έχεις λάθος. Εδώ και παρά πολύ καιρό, ανακοινώθηκε όχι απλά ημερομηνία, αλλά και ώρα όπου θα ξεκινούσε η πλατφόρμα. Το γεγονός ότι όλα τα ειδησεογραφικά site και οι τεχνολογικές σελίδες είδαν πως διατέθηκε η εφαρμογή και έσπευσαν να «βγάλουν» λαυράκι αναφέροντας πως ξεκίνησε η διάθεση των ηλεκτρονικών εγγράφων χωρίς να αναφέρουν την ημερομηνία και ώρα λανσαρίσματος, είναι το τραγικό της υπόθεσης.
> Σε περίπτωση που δε γνωρίζεις 1-2 βασικά πράγματα, να σε ενημερώσω. Όταν βγάζεις μια εφαρμογή και την καταθέτεις ας πούμε στο App Store, πρέπει να περάσει από έλεγχο, και μετά να την διαθέσει πχ η Apple στο App Store της. Κοινώς δε γίνεται μέσα σε μια μέρα. Επίσης δε μπορείς να προγραμματίσεις και να πεις «εγώ θα κάνω εκδήλωση παρουσίασης και σας παρακαλω βγάλτε την στο store τάδε μέρα και ώρα». Φαντάσου ποσό μάλλον το να πρέπει να βγει η εφαρμογή σε 2 stores.
> 
> Τέλος όσον αφορά το ΑΦΜ, στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν επειδή εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες σπεύδαν όλοι μαζί, υπήρχαν περιστατικά του να πέφτουν τα συστήματα.
> 
> Κοινώς, η προχειρότητα και η γκρίνια είναι χαρακτηριστικό ενός wanna be αντιδραστικού λαού που χαρακτηρίζει αυτή τη χώρα. Ενός λαού όπου κατακρίνει τα πάντα εκτός απ την καμπούρα του.


Μην του το χαλάς και εσύ με λογικά επιχειρήματα. Να κράξει θέλει ο άνθρωπος. Τι να κάνουμε, βίτσια είναι αυτά.

----------


## περαστικά

εμένα που το ΑΦΜ λήγει σε 9 θα περιμένω μια βδομάδα για να με αφήσει το σύστημα να συνδεθώ,τα ζώα μου αργά, έχω ήδη κάνει την αίτηση για το ΑΦΜ στην άδεια οδήγησης.

----------


## drberto

> εμένα που το ΑΦΜ λήγει σε 9 θα περιμένω μια βδομάδα για να με αφήσει το σύστημα να συνδεθώ,τα ζώα μου αργά, έχω ήδη κάνει την αίτηση για το ΑΦΜ στην άδεια οδήγησης.


Εγω ειμαι αμεσως μετα απο σενα,με ΑΦΜ να ληγει στο 0!Την επομενη Παρασκευη δηλαδη!Αλλα γιατι να βιαζομαστε;Εδω και 29 χρονια κουβαλαμε διπλωμα και ταυτοτητα,στη μια βδομαδα θα κολλησουμε;Η μηπως μας γινεται τροχονομικος ελεγχος καθε μερα;Μια φορα το χρονο και αν.Εμενα προσωπικα στα 29 χρονια που οδηγω,αντε να μου εχει γινει 2 ή 3 φορες,στην Ελλαδα..γιατι οταν βρισκομουν στο εξωτερικο για καποια χρονια μου γινοταν τουλαχιστον μια φορα την εβδομαδα..τοτε!Βεβαια υπαρχουν κι αλλοι λογοι που χρειαζεται να επιδειξεις διπλωμα και/η ταυτοτητα,αλλα και παλι ποσες φορες το μηνα συμβαινει αυτο;

----------


## Zus

Δεν έχει να κάνει με δίκτυα η όλη παρωδία των αφμ.

Διαβάζω πάντως ότι το fuel pass (που εκεί όντως θα πέσει όλη η Ελλάδα) θα αρχίσει από 0-1. Απόλυτη δικαίωση για πολλούς  :Laughing:

----------


## galotzas

Ερωτηση.  Αν με σταματησουν οι καλοι αστυνομικοι μπορω να τους δειξω την εφαρμογη σε περιπτωση που δεν εχω τα φυσικα "χαρτια" και αν ναι , πρεπει να τα εχω αποθηκευσει και στο κινητο Η πιανει και η πρωτη σελιδα της εφαρμογης που δειχνει  τα στοιχεια ?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## BlueChris

> Ερωτηση.  Αν με σταματησουν οι καλοι αστυνομικοι μπορω να τους δειξω την εφαρμογη σε περιπτωση που δεν εχω τα φυσικα "χαρτια" και αν ναι , πρεπει να τα εχω αποθηκευσει και στο κινητο Η πιανει και η πρωτη σελιδα της εφαρμογης που δειχνει  τα στοιχεια ?
> 
> Ευχαριστω


Η 1η σελίδα δείχνει φωτογραφία?

----------


## galotzas

Ναι και στην ταυτοτητα και στο διπλωμα. (αφου κανεις login φυσικα)

----------


## drberto

Ειρωνεια;Σημερα ανοιγει το fuel pass 2,για τα ΑΦΜ 0 και 1!Και θα πηγαινει καθε μερα ανα 2 ληγοντες αριθμοι ΑΦΜ (πχ 29/7 τα 0 και 1,30/7 τα 2 και 3 κλπ).To gov wallet ξεκινησε απο το 1,και παει ενας νεος ληγοντας ανα ημερα.
https://www.protothema.gr/economy/ar...oi-dikaiouhoi/

----------


## jap

Off Topic


		Είναι σαν την τράπουλα ένα πράγμα, οι άσσοι πάνε και στην αρχή και στο τέλος. Απορώ που ασχολείστε με αυτή τη βλακεία και απαντάτε και αναζητάτε τη μαθηματική αλήθεια, ένας τρόπος είναι απλά να μην πέσουν όλοι μαζεμένοι. Περιμένω και από Σεπτέμβρη στον δακτύλιο της Αθήνας να μπαίνουν τις μισές μέρες τα 1,2,3,4,5 (ή 0,1,2,3,4, όπως προτιμάτε) και τις άλλες μισές τα υπόλοιπα. 



Επί του θέματος, μου πήρε το παλιό χάρτινο δίπλωμα (γαλάζιο βιβλιαράκι), το εμφανίζει με τη φωτό της ταυτότητας (στην άλλη είμαι πιτσιρίκι έτσι κι αλλιώς) και με ημερομηνία έκδοσης πέρσι κάποια στιγμή που είχα κάνει άλλη διαδικασία και την είχα αφήσει και στη μέση. Όλα καλά  :One thumb up:

----------


## Rage

Τέτοιο τέντωμα πάντως στο άρθρο δεν το περίμενα :Popcorn:

----------


## euri

> Τέτοιο τέντωμα πάντως στο άρθρο δεν το περίμενα


Οι άνθρωποι του υπουργείου ξέρουν από QBasic και χρησιμοποίησαν OPTION BASE (1). Εδώ οι συμφορουμίτες είναι προφανώς νεότεροι και δεν ξέρουν από παλιές γλώσσες, οπότε μάλλον τους μπερδεύει.

----------


## goldenaura

> Δεν έχει να κάνει με δίκτυα η όλη παρωδία των αφμ.
> 
> Διαβάζω πάντως ότι το fuel pass (που εκεί όντως θα πέσει όλη η Ελλάδα) θα αρχίσει από 0-1. Απόλυτη δικαίωση για πολλούς


Με τι έχει να κάνει, ω μεγάλε παντογνώστη;

----------


## john_who

Αν και έχω ΑΦΜ σε 8 έχω ήδη εγκαταστήσει την εφαρμογή σε rooted τηλέφωνο. Στην αρχή δεν άνοιγε παρόλο που είχα βάλει την εφαρμογή στο hide. Έκανε ένα γρήγορο fullscreen και έκλεινε. Άνοιξε μόλις μετονόμασα το magisk.

----------


## deniSun

Θεωρώ παράλογο να μαλώνουμε για το εάν έπρεπε να ξεκινάει η διαδικασία από το 0 αντί για το 1
ή γιατί να μην μπαίνουν ανά δύο ή όλοι μαζί.
Κάπου λοιπόν μέσα σε όσα γράφηκαν τέθηκε το ερώτημα αν ακολουθείτε η ίδια διαδικασία στην αρίθμηση παντού.
Και έρχεται σήμερα η ανακοίνωση για το fuel pass 2:



> Αναλυτικά η σειρά των ΑΦΜ για τις αιτήσεις του Fuel Pass 2:
>     29/7/2022 για ΑΦΜ που λήγουν σε 0 και 1
>     30/7/2022 για ΑΦΜ που λήγουν σε 2 και 3
>     31/7/2022 για ΑΦΜ που λήγουν σε 4 και 5,
>     1/8/2022 για ΑΦΜ που λήγουν σε 6 και 7,
>     2/8/2022 για ΑΦΜ που λήγουν σε 8 και 9.


https://www.cnn.gr/oikonomia/chrima/...-oi-dikaioyxoi

Η σειρά ξεκινάει από το 0.
Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Τίποτε.
Απλά ότι κάπου εφαρμόζουν την έναρξη από το 0 και κάπου από το 1.
Σημαίνει κάτι αυτό για την οργάνωση του κράτους; Απολύτως τίποτε.
Σημαίνει κάτι αυτό για την αξία της εφαρμογής ή του όλου εγχειρήματος; Απολύτως τίποτε.

Σε ένα φόρουμ όπου ασχολείται με τεχνολογικά θέματα θα περίμενε περισσότερο γόνιμη κρητική επί της λειτουργίας της εφαρμογής.
πχ δεν μου εμφανίζει την φωτογραφία, μου την έχει σε λάθος ανάλυση, δεν φαίνεται τίποτε,
δεν δέχεται τους κωδικούς μου, μου λέει ότι δεν διαθέτω άδεια οδήγησης,
δεν μου παίζει στην Χ-συσκευή, δεν μου ανοίγει στην Χ-έκδοση,
πρέπει να κάνω 2-3 tap για να πάω εκεί που θέλω, δεν μου λειτουργεί με custom rom κλπ
Τα περισσότερο που γράφηκαν έχουν να κάνουν με θέμα που έπρεπε να βρίσκεται στο topic της χαλαρής κουβέντας.

Ναι έκαναν αυτό που έκαναν με τον τρόπο που το έκαναν.
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν ο ΠΘ είχε κάτι άλλο στο μυαλό του.
Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ... είμαι σε αντίπαλο στρατόπεδο πολιτικά και ιδεολογικά.

----------


## euri

Υπάρχει και twist στην υπόθεση: όλοι οι άνθρωποι του προέδρου Πιερρακάκη διαβάζουν το νήμα, βλέπουν ποιοι έχουν root και βάζουν flag στο ΑΦΜ τους ώστε να μη δουλεύει το root.

----------


## adiS

> Υπάρχει και twist στην υπόθεση: όλοι οι άνθρωποι του προέδρου Πιερρακάκη διαβάζουν το νήμα, βλέπουν ποιοι έχουν root και βάζουν flag στο ΑΦΜ τους ώστε να μη δουλεύει το root.


με τόσα που έχουν γραφτεί είπα να πω και εγώ το δικό μου κομμάτι!


*Spoiler:*




			άρα τους έχετε δώσει πρόσβαση να βλέπουν την ip από τον καθένα μας ώστε να γίνεται η ταυτοποίηση και να βρίσκουν το αφμ μας. Μπαγασες!!!  :Closed topic: 





εγώ δυστυχώς θα πάρω από τις τελευταίες μέρες πρόσβαση στην εφαρμογή. Στην γυναίκα δούλεψε μια χαρά.

----------


## Crosswind

Πολλή γκρίνια για κάτι το οποίο χρειαζόταν επειγοντως. Πιθανόν να μου σαπίσει το χέρι γράφοντας το αυτό, αλλά μπράβο στην κυβέρνηση  :Laughing: 
Απορίες που έχω:
1) Χρειάζεται πλέον σε κάτι το χάρτινο δίπλωμα/ταυτότητα? Π.χ. όπως ρώτησε συμφορουμίτης πιο πάνω, μπλόκο από τροχαία ή εξακρίβωση στοιχείων?
2) Η εφαρμογή δημιουργήθηκε από μόνιμο προσωπικό ή ήρθαν consultants?

----------


## Zus

> Πολλή γκρίνια για κάτι το οποίο χρειαζόταν επειγοντως. Πιθανόν να μου σαπίσει το χέρι γράφοντας το αυτό, αλλά μπράβο στην κυβέρνηση 
> Απορίες που έχω:
> 1) Χρειάζεται πλέον σε κάτι το χάρτινο δίπλωμα/ταυτότητα? Π.χ. όπως ρώτησε συμφορουμίτης πιο πάνω, μπλόκο από τροχαία ή εξακρίβωση στοιχείων?
> 2) Η εφαρμογή δημιουργήθηκε από μόνιμο προσωπικό ή ήρθαν consultants?


Χρειάζεται για ταξίδι στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## ThReSh

> Χρειάζεται για ταξίδι στο εξωτερικό.


Και για τράπεζες/ISPs/παρόχους ενέργειας μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο.

----------


## YAziDis

Και να συνεχίσω..
Στο θέμα ταυτοποίησης σε κάποιο έλεγχο από αστυνομία, θεωρητικά είσαι καλυμμένος. Σε περίπτωση ελέγχου με το αυτοκίνητο, θεωρητικά είσαι και πάλι καλυμμένος. Σε περίπτωση αφαίρεσης διπλώματος, το μόνο που δε ξέρω είναι αν θα ζητάνε να πηγαίνεις μετά την παράβαση να καταθέτεις το δίπλωμα στην αστυνομία για να μην έχεις επάνω σου δίπλωμα.
Και όλα αυτά τους πρώτους μήνες μέχρι να ρολάρει το σύστημα.

Κοινώς, για το απρόβλεπτο, (τυχαίους ελέγχους που δεν τους έχεις προγραμματίσει) θεωρώ πως είσαι μια χαρά. Για προγραμματισμένες δουλειές τον πρώτο καιρό, (τράπεζες, ISP, κτλ) παίρνεις την φυσική ταυτότητα και πηγαίνεις. Ακόμη και για αυτό, αν κανείς κάποια αίτηση πχ σε κάποιον ISP, θεωρώ πως αν ζητήσουνε φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητας και κάποια υπογραφη σε κάποιο έγγραφο, στέλνεις ένα email εκείνη την ώρα την ταυτότητα αν την έχεις αποθηκευμένη στο κινητό σου, και κανείς μέσω gov μια ψηφιακή υπογραφη εγγράφου που σου ζητάνε.

Γενικα πλέον λύσεις θεωρώ πως υπάρχουν.

- - - Updated - - -

Α, και btw, το Fuel Pass 2 θα ανοίξει τη Δευτέρα!

----------


## EnDLess

> Θεωρώ παράλογο να μαλώνουμε για το εάν έπρεπε να ξεκινάει η διαδικασία από το 0 αντί για το 1
> ή γιατί να μην μπαίνουν ανά δύο ή όλοι μαζί.
> Κάπου λοιπόν μέσα σε όσα γράφηκαν τέθηκε το ερώτημα αν ακολουθείτε η ίδια διαδικασία στην αρίθμηση παντού.
> Και έρχεται σήμερα η ανακοίνωση για το fuel pass 2:
> 
> https://www.cnn.gr/oikonomia/chrima/...-oi-dikaioyxoi
> 
> Η σειρά ξεκινάει από το 0.
> Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Τίποτε.
> ...


Σωστά. Η τελευταία πρόταση δεν χρειαζόταν. Αν κάποιος σε παρεξηγούσε για τα αυτονόητα που γραφεις πιο πανω πιθανότατα να μη σε ενδιέφερε η άποψη του.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πολλή γκρίνια για κάτι το οποίο χρειαζόταν επειγοντως. Πιθανόν να μου σαπίσει το χέρι γράφοντας το αυτό, αλλά μπράβο στην κυβέρνηση 
> Απορίες που έχω:
> 1) Χρειάζεται πλέον σε κάτι το χάρτινο δίπλωμα/ταυτότητα? Π.χ. όπως ρώτησε συμφορουμίτης πιο πάνω, μπλόκο από τροχαία ή εξακρίβωση στοιχείων?
> 2) Η εφαρμογή δημιουργήθηκε από μόνιμο προσωπικό ή ήρθαν consultants?


Ακόμα με το ένα χέρι γραφεις; δικαιολογήσε μόνο αν στο άλλο κρατάς αλκοόλ ή βρωμιά...  :Smile: 

Πέρα από την πλάκα στο δεύτερο πιθανολογώ χωρίς να ξέρω πως έχοντας φτιάξει ήδη 4-5εφαρμογες να έχουν πάρει το κολλάει... καθόλου απίθανο να το δίνουν και αλλού. Αν κάποιος ξέρει να μας διαφωτίσει.

----------


## Mr Arkadin

Off Topic





> πάρει το κολλάει


πάρει το κολάι

----------


## aroutis

> Υπαρχουν τεραστια προβληματα ασφαλειας, ειδικα αυτες τις εποχες που οι κυβερνοεπιθεσεις έχουν αυξηθει. Εμπιστευεσαι το Ελληνικο Δημόσιο να φτιαξει εφαρμογη για να κουβαλας ευαισθητα προσωπικα δεδομενα απο εδώ και απο εκεί?
> Tωρα ειναι μόνο η ΑΤ και το διπλωμα, μεθαυριο θα ειναι το ΑΦΜ, ΑΜΚΑ, ΑΜΑ κτλπ.


Κρίμα κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα....

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Υπάρχει και twist στην υπόθεση: όλοι οι άνθρωποι του προέδρου Πιερρακάκη διαβάζουν το νήμα, βλέπουν ποιοι έχουν root και βάζουν flag στο ΑΦΜ τους ώστε να μη δουλεύει το root.


Θα στη χαλάσω αλλά παίζει και με ροοτ η εφαρμογή μια χαρά.

----------


## euri

> Θα στη χαλάσω αλλά παίζει και με ροοτ η εφαρμογή μια χαρά.


Αίσχος και αιδώς! Ούτε μια δουλειά σωστή δεν μπορούν να κάνουν στο δημόσιο!

----------


## Andreaslar

Στην περίπτωση αφαίρεσης διπλώματος, θα γίνεται ηλεκτρονικά αυτόματη ανάκληση και του ψηφιακού διπλώματος.

----------


## Antones Michopoulos

Εμένα μου εμφάνισε ταυτότητα αλλά όχι διπλωμα, ξέρουμε τι παίζει;

----------


## sdikr

> Στην περίπτωση αφαίρεσης διπλώματος, θα γίνεται ηλεκτρονικά αυτόματη ανάκληση και του ψηφιακού διπλώματος.


Έτσι λένε, οτι εφόσον δηλωθεί η αφαίρεση θα περνάει και στο ηλεκτρονικό, που θεωρητικά αυτός που σου κάνει τον έλεγχο θα πρέπει να το σκανάρει με την εφαρμογή

----------


## kataras

Εάν δεν μπορείτε να εκδώσετε την ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης και λαμβάνετε συνεχώς μηνύματα αποτυχίας έκδοσης, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, δεν έχει ενημερωθεί η άδεια οδήγησής σας με το ΑΦΜ σας. Για να πραγματοποιήσετε την ενημέρωση του ΑΦΜ παρακαλούμε επισκεφθείτε την υπηρεσία drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr και ακολουθήστε τα σχετικά βήματα. Μόλις ενημερωθεί η άδεια οδήγησης με το ΑΦΜ σας, θα μπορείτε να εκδώσετε και την ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης.

----------


## thourios

Αν και έχω παρακολουθήσει το θέμα όσο μπορώ γιατί είμαι σε κινητό είμαι με λήξη ΑΦΜ στο 3 και το μήνυμα που παίρνω είναι "Κάτι δεν πήγε καλά. Δοκιμάστε πάλι σε λίγο". 

Έχω χάσει κάτι;

----------


## sdikr

> Αν και έχω παρακολουθήσει το θέμα όσο μπορώ γιατί είμαι σε κινητό είμαι με λήξη ΑΦΜ στο 3 και το μήνυμα που παίρνω είναι "Κάτι δεν πήγε καλά. Δοκιμάστε πάλι σε λίγο". 
> 
> Έχω χάσει κάτι;


Θα ανοίξει αργότερα,  μην ξεχνάς πως το 1 ξεκίνησε μετά τις 18:00  στις 27 του μηνός

----------


## YAziDis

> Αν και έχω παρακολουθήσει το θέμα όσο μπορώ γιατί είμαι σε κινητό είμαι με λήξη ΑΦΜ στο 3 και το μήνυμα που παίρνω είναι "Κάτι δεν πήγε καλά. Δοκιμάστε πάλι σε λίγο". 
> 
> Έχω χάσει κάτι;


Μπες κατα τις 16:00 και μετά. Χθες εκείνη την ώρα άνοιξε το 2

----------


## thourios

> Μπες κατα τις 16:00 και μετά. Χθες εκείνη την ώρα άνοιξε το 2


Ευχαριστώ όλους

----------


## ThReSh

Σήκωνε πάντως και 2 λήγοντες ανά μέρα.

Στο Fuel Pass που θα τρέχουν όλοι επειδή δίνει χρήματα θα σηκώνει 2 ενώ εδώ όχι?

----------


## nnn

> Σήκωνε πάντως και 2 λήγοντες ανά μέρα.
> 
> Στο Fuel Pass που θα τρέχουν όλοι επειδή δίνει χρήματα θα σηκώνει 2 ενώ εδώ όχι?


Το G-cloud αντέχει, το police-cloud ( :Razz: ) όχι, είναι θέμα υποδομής.........

----------


## ThReSh

> Το G-cloud αντέχει, το police-cloud () όχι, είναι θέμα υποδομής.........


Καταραμένοι Potato servers.  :Razz:

----------


## Chingachgook

> Εάν δεν μπορείτε να εκδώσετε την ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης και λαμβάνετε συνεχώς μηνύματα αποτυχίας έκδοσης, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, δεν έχει ενημερωθεί η άδεια οδήγησής σας με το ΑΦΜ σας. Για να πραγματοποιήσετε την ενημέρωση του ΑΦΜ παρακαλούμε επισκεφθείτε την υπηρεσία drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr και ακολουθήστε τα σχετικά βήματα. Μόλις ενημερωθεί η άδεια οδήγησης με το ΑΦΜ σας, θα μπορείτε να εκδώσετε και την ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης.


Εκεί ακριβώς είμαι - επειδή το ΑΦΜ μου λήγει σε 1, έκανα απο την 1η ημέρα την εισαγωγή του ΑΔΤ (κανένα πρόβλημα), και περιμένω τώρα να ενημερωθεί (να δεθεί; ) το ΑΦΜ με το δίπλωμα για να γίνει εισαγωγή και αυτού:

----------


## GZahos

> Κράξιμο γιατί ανοίγει με 1 ΑΦΜ τη μέρα. Αν άνοιγε για όλους και έπεφτε το σύστημα γιατί δεν έχει απο πίσω όλο το datacenter της MS στην Ευρώπη θα έκραζες γιατί έπεσε. Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση θα έβρισκες λόγο να ικανοποιήσεις την ανάγκη σου.


Ναι, αναμένω και απαιτώ τα συστήματα του δημοσίου να δουεύουν σωστά και άμεσα. Δεν με απασχολούν οι τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες. Όπως δεν δικαιολογούμαι εγώ για resouce και infastructure managment στους πελάτες μου και προσφέρω άμεση και σωστή υπηρεσία χωρίς κλαψιές, έτσι απαιτώ σαν πολίτης, που πληρώνει ετήσια φόρους, σωστές υπηρεσίες. Όχι δικαιολογίες και σίγουρα όχι απολογητές.

----------


## nm96027

> Ναι, αναμένω και απαιτώ τα συστήματα του δημοσίου να δουεύουν σωστά και άμεσα. Δεν με απασχολούν οι τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες. Όπως δεν δικαιολογούμαι εγώ για resouce και infastructure managment στους πελάτες μου και προσφέρω άμεση και σωστή υπηρεσία χωρίς κλαψιές, έτσι απαιτώ σαν πολίτης, που πληρώνει ετήσια φόρους, σωστές υπηρεσίες. Όχι δικαιολογίες και σίγουρα όχι απολογητές.


Όλοι απαιτουμε κάτι. Το ζήτημα είναι τι είναι διαθεσιμο να πάρουμε. Αλλος απαιτεί καλυτερο μισθο, φθηνή ενέργεια, ή δωρεαν σιτιση. Το πραγματικό όμως πρέπει να παρέχεται με όρους λειτουργικούς, απλούς κι δικαιους. Όλα τα συστήματα εχουν κάποιο SLA, σε ιδιωτικο ή δημοσιο τομεα, ομολογημένο ή ανομολόγητο. Δεν προκαλείται κάποια στρέβλωση από το σταδιακο roll out. Δεν ωφελείται κανείς. Αυτό γίνεται ωστε η εμπειρία του χρήστη να είναι ομαλή. Στο project του εμβολιασμού όπου τα παντα ήταν time critical η διαθεσιμότητα των υπηρεσιών ήταν άμεση και ταυτόχρονη για εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες πολίτες ταυτόχρονα. Εδω δεν υπάρχει τέτοια ανάγκη.

----------


## Zus

> Όλοι απαιτουμε κάτι. Το ζήτημα είναι τι είναι διαθεσιμο να πάρουμε. Αλλος απαιτεί καλυτερο μισθο, φθηνή ενέργεια, ή δωρεαν σιτιση. Το πραγματικό όμως πρέπει να παρέχεται με όρους λειτουργικούς, απλούς κι δικαιους. Όλα τα συστήματα εχουν κάποιο SLA, σε ιδιωτικο ή δημοσιο τομεα, ομολογημένο ή ανομολόγητο. Δεν προκαλείται κάποια στρέβλωση από το σταδιακο roll out. Δεν ωφελείται κανείς. Αυτό γίνεται ωστε η εμπειρία του χρήστη να είναι ομαλή. Στο project του εμβολιασμού όπου τα παντα ήταν time critical η διαθεσιμότητα των υπηρεσιών ήταν άμεση και ταυτόχρονη για εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες πολίτες ταυτόχρονα. Εδω δεν υπάρχει τέτοια ανάγκη.


Στο project της υγείας έχουμε πιάσει κάτω από τη βάση.

----------


## nm96027

> Στο project της υγείας έχουμε πιάσει κάτω από τη βάση.


στο project του εμβολιαμού εχουμε πάρει πάνω από την βαση

----------


## Zus

> στο project του εμβολιαμού εχουμε πάρει πάνω από την βαση


Δεν διαφωνώ. Καλά τα πήγανε σε αυτό το κομμάτι. Μικρό μέρος πάντως, στην όλη έννοια της υγείας.
Απλώς μου έκανε εντύπωση που εστίασες μόνο εκεί.

----------


## goldenaura

> στο project του εμβολιαμού εχουμε πάρει πάνω από την βαση


Προσπαθείς να κάνεις μία λογική συζήτηση με κολλημένους. Good luck.

----------


## nm96027

> Δεν διαφωνώ. Καλά τα πήγανε σε αυτό το κομμάτι. Μικρό μέρος πάντως, στην όλη έννοια της υγείας.
> Απλώς μου έκανε εντύπωση που εστίασες μόνο εκεί.


και στο κομμάτι των πιστοποιητικων εμβολιασμου πηγε πάνω από την βαση.

----------


## Zus

> και στο κομμάτι των πιστοποιητικων εμβολιασμου πηγε πάνω από την βαση.


Και στα sms.

----------


## aSMiLoN

> Ναι, αναμένω και απαιτώ τα συστήματα του δημοσίου να δουεύουν σωστά και άμεσα. Δεν με απασχολούν οι τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες. Όπως δεν δικαιολογούμαι εγώ για resouce και infastructure managment στους πελάτες μου και προσφέρω άμεση και σωστή υπηρεσία χωρίς κλαψιές, έτσι απαιτώ σαν πολίτης, που πληρώνει ετήσια φόρους, σωστές υπηρεσίες. Όχι δικαιολογίες και σίγουρα όχι απολογητές.


Κουλαρε λιγακι, οι χρονοι παραδοσης ειχαν ανακοινωθει εξαρχης και απο το υπουργειο και τα μεσα ενημερωσης και μεχρι τωρα ολα εχουν παει συμφωνα με το χρονοδιαγραμμα. Να παραπονεθεις οταν αλλο ειπαν και αλλο εγινε.

----------


## icsd08063

Περάσαμε χθες ταυτότητα και δίπλωμα στο κινητό της μάνας μου (τα περάσαμε και στο Apple Wallet).
Το μόνο που με χαλάει είναι που δεν άρχισαν την αρίθμηση από το 0 και θα πρέπει να περιμένω ακόμη 7 μέρες για να το βάλω και εγώ  :Evil:   :Razz: 

Αλλά ναι, finally!

----------


## Mr Arkadin

> Ναι, αναμένω και απαιτώ τα συστήματα του δημοσίου να δουεύουν σωστά και άμεσα. Δεν με απασχολούν οι τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες. Όπως δεν δικαιολογούμαι εγώ για resouce και infastructure managment στους πελάτες μου και προσφέρω άμεση και σωστή υπηρεσία χωρίς κλαψιές, έτσι απαιτώ σαν πολίτης, που πληρώνει ετήσια φόρους, σωστές υπηρεσίες. Όχι δικαιολογίες και σίγουρα όχι απολογητές.


Μόνο σας τρολιά μπορω να το εκλάβω αυτό. Σε ένα κράτος διαλυμένο, με σάπιες υποδομές, διεφθαρμένο, με βαθιά γραφειοκρατία εδραιωμένη δεκαετίες, βρέθηκε μια ομάδα που κάνει 5 πράγματα σωστά να μας φέρει στο σήμερα, αλλά εμείς γκρινιάζουμε ψελίζοντας κάτι για resource και infrastructure management, που δεν ξέρουμε καν να το γράφουμε!

----------


## deniSun

> Περάσαμε χθες ταυτότητα και δίπλωμα στο κινητό της μάνας μου (τα περάσαμε και στο Apple Wallet).


Ενδιαφέρον αυτό.
Ξέρουμε αν περνάνε και στο google wallet;

----------


## zeronero

> Ενδιαφέρον αυτό.
> Ξέρουμε αν περνάνε και στο google wallet;


Η συζήτηση από 27/07:




> Όσοι με λήγοντα "1" τα περάσατε ήδη,  έχετε δει εάν υπάρχει κουμπί για να τα περάσει στο google wallet;





> Κουμπί έχει αλλά...
> To google wallet δεν υποστηρίζει επίσημα ID. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 239785
> 
> Με 3rd party πρόγραμμα (https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....com.tangerine) μπορείς να βάλεις το .pkpass στο google wallet αλλά δεν θα πάρει διάφορα στοιχεία και την φωτογραφία της ταυτότητας.
> 
> Σε αυτήν την εφαρμογή μπήκε κανονικά (https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...passes.android) αλλά και πάλι έλειπαν κάποια στοιχεία (όνομα πατρώς μητρώς).


- - - Updated - - -

Άνοιξε και το 3.
ΟΚ με ταυτότητα και δίπλωμα.

----------


## deniSun

> Η συζήτηση από 27/07:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Άνοιξε και το 3.
> ΟΚ με ταυτότητα και δίπλωμα.




Off Topic



Στο Apple Wallet περνάνε όλα τα στοιχεία;
	


ΥΓ
Το βάζω σε offtopic tag γιατί απ ότι βλέπω σας απασχολούν περισσότερα φλέγοντα ζητήματα.

----------


## zeronero

> Στο Apple Wallet περνάνε όλα τα στοιχεία;


Από το παρακάτω, αυτό καταλαβαίνω, αλλιώς θα αναφερόταν.




> Περάσαμε χθες ταυτότητα και δίπλωμα στο κινητό της μάνας μου (τα περάσαμε και στο Apple Wallet).

----------


## sdikr

> Άνοιξε και το 3.
> ΟΚ με ταυτότητα και δίπλωμα.



Τσακ μπαμ,  σε λιγότερο απο λεπτό!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Mosfet

> Η σειρά ξεκινάει από το 0.
> Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Τίποτε.
> Απλά ότι κάπου εφαρμόζουν την έναρξη από το 0 και κάπου από το 1.


Νομίζω καλύτερα θα ήταν, η σειρά να ξεκίναγε από το 3, που είναι και πιο σημειολογικό νούμερο, μιας και γενικότερα παίρνουμε τα 3 τους.

Πότε το power pass, πότε ο κοινωνικός τουρισμός και πότε η επιδότηση κλιματιστικών και ψυγείων. Μια κυβέρνηση που γενικά πουλάει καθρεφτάκια σε ιθαγενείς. Και βγαίνουν μερικοί τύποι και πανηγυρίζουν... Κατάντια.

----------


## cdem

Ποια είναι η σχετική υπηρεσία στο gov.gr από την οποία ανακαλούμε την ισχύ της ψηφιακής ταυτότητας και του ψηφιακού διπλώματος, αν κλαπεί το κινητό;

----------


## smpetros

> Νομίζω καλύτερα θα ήταν, η σειρά να ξεκίναγε από το 3, που είναι και πιο σημειολογικό νούμερο, μιας και γενικότερα παίρνουμε τα 3 τους.
> 
> Πότε το power pass, πότε ο κοινωνικός τουρισμός και πότε η επιδότηση κλιματιστικών και ψυγείων. Μια κυβέρνηση που γενικά πουλάει καθρεφτάκια σε ιθαγενείς. Και βγαίνουν μερικοί τύποι και πανηγυρίζουν... Κατάντια.


Σωστός.  :One thumb up: 

Όσο για το "Gov.gr Wallet", προσωπικά μου είναι άχρηστο για την ώρα μιας και δε χρησιμοποιώ data στο κινητό μου οπότε χωρίς σύνδεση internet δεν μπορώ να το εκμεταλλευτώ και μέχρι το google wallet να το υποστηρίξει επίσημα μαϊμουδιές δε χωράνε.

----------


## ThReSh

Και πάλι θα χρειαζεται data.

----------


## tsioutotrelo

Τα πέρασα και εγω στο wallet .. το ίδιο με το πιστοποιητικό ταυτοπροσωπίας απλά έχουν λίγα παραπάνω στοιχεία…

----------


## sdikr

> Τα πέρασα και εγω στο wallet .. το ίδιο με το πιστοποιητικό ταυτοπροσωπίας απλά έχουν λίγα παραπάνω στοιχεία…


Από πίσω έχει διαφορετική διαδικασία και ελέγχους, δεν. Είναι το ιδιο

----------


## Andreaslar

> Έτσι λένε, οτι εφόσον δηλωθεί η αφαίρεση θα περνάει και στο ηλεκτρονικό, που θεωρητικά αυτός που σου κάνει τον έλεγχο θα πρέπει να το σκανάρει με την εφαρμογή


Εγώ όπως το καταλαβαίνω, είναι ότι θα αφαιρείται αυτόματα από την εφαρμογη.

----------


## KostakisK

> Ποια είναι η σχετική υπηρεσία στο gov.gr από την οποία ανακαλούμε την ισχύ της ψηφιακής ταυτότητας και του ψηφιακού διπλώματος, αν κλαπεί το κινητό;


https://www.gov.gr/ipiresies/polites...iou-tautotetas

Προσοχή. Το ψηφιακό δελτίο είναι συνδεδεμένο με το έγχαρτο. Δεν είναι δυο ξεχωριστά πράγματα. Ακυρώνοντας το ένα ακυρώνεις και το άλλο

----------


## Andreaslar

> Σωστός. 
> 
> Όσο για το "Gov.gr Wallet", προσωπικά μου είναι άχρηστο για την ώρα μιας και δε χρησιμοποιώ data στο κινητό μου οπότε χωρίς σύνδεση internet δεν μπορώ να το εκμεταλλευτώ και μέχρι το google wallet να το υποστηρίξει επίσημα μαϊμουδιές δε χωράνε.


Το google wallet δεν θα το υποστηρίζει, τα πρωτοκολλα και οι δικλιδες ασφαλείας παίζουν μόνο με την εφαρμογή της κυβέρνησης. Από τον Οκτώβριο, που θα τελειώσει η μεταβατική περίοδος, θα μπορείς να δίνεις ψηφιακό αντίγραφο της ταυτότητας όπως θα έδινες φωτοτυπία π.χ
 σε μια εταιρεία ή τράπεζα. Αυτήν η υλοποίηση δεν μπορεί να γίνει με το Google wallet.

----------


## KostakisK

> Το google wallet δεν θα το υποστηρίζει, τα πρωτοκολλα και οι δικλιδες ασφαλείας παίζουν μόνο με την εφαρμογή της κυβέρνησης. Από τον Οκτώβριο, που θα τελειώσει η μεταβατική περίοδος, θα μπορείς να δίνεις ψηφιακό αντίγραφο της ταυτότητας όπως θα έδινε φωτοτυπία π.χ
>  σε μια εταιρεία ή τράπεζα. Αυτήν η υλοποίηση δεν μπορεί να γίνει με το Google wallet.


Και είναι και εντελώς επίφοβο. Δηλαδή να αφήσουμε έναν οργανισμό σαν την Google να φακελώσει και την ταυτότητα??

----------


## Andreaslar

> https://www.gov.gr/ipiresies/polites...iou-tautotetas
> 
> Προσοχή. Το ψηφιακό δελτίο είναι συνδεδεμένο με το έγχαρτο. Δεν είναι δυο ξεχωριστά πράγματα. Ακυρώνοντας το ένα ακυρώνεις και το άλλο


Αν κλαπεί το κινητό, κάνεις απλά ανάκληση της ψηφιακής ταυτότητας, ΔΕΝ ακυρώνεται η χάρτινη. Μπορείς να την βάλεις ξανά σε 2η συσκευή (αφού κάνεις ανάκληση)
Αν κλαπει η χάρτινη, όταν κάνεις δήλωση, γίνεται αυτόματα ανάκληση και της ψηφιακής.

----------


## sdikr

> Και είναι και εντελώς επίφοβο. Δηλαδή να αφήσουμε έναν οργανισμό σαν την Google να φακελώσει και την ταυτότητα??


Η google ξέρει πολλά παραπάνω από αυτά που έχει η ταυτότητα

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ όπως το καταλαβαίνω, είναι ότι θα αφαιρείται αυτόματα από την εφαρμογη.


Κανονικά όταν γίνει ο έλεγχος πρέπει να σκαναρει το qr, οπότε σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα χτυπάει

----------


## KostakisK

> Η google ξέρει πολλά παραπάνω από αυτά που έχει η ταυτότητα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Κανονικά όταν γίνει ο έλεγχος πρέπει να σκαναρει το qr, οπότε σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα χτυπάει


Ναι ρε παιδί μου ντάξει αλλά για την τιμή των όπλων

----------


## smpetros

> Το google wallet δεν θα το υποστηρίζει, τα πρωτοκολλα και οι δικλιδες ασφαλείας παίζουν μόνο με την εφαρμογή της κυβέρνησης. Από τον Οκτώβριο, που θα τελειώσει η μεταβατική περίοδος, θα μπορείς να δίνεις ψηφιακό αντίγραφο της ταυτότητας όπως θα έδινες φωτοτυπία π.χ
>  σε μια εταιρεία ή τράπεζα. Αυτήν η υλοποίηση δεν μπορεί να γίνει με το Google wallet.


Για πρωτόκολλα και δικλείδες ασφαλείας ας μην το συζητήσουμε δεν έχει νόημα, αυτό που έχει νόημα είναι πως είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι όλα πλέον περνάνε ψηφιακά στις συσκευές μας. Θα μπορούσαν όμως να δουλέψουν πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα και να βρουν μια λύση στην περίπτωση που για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο δεν είναι εφικτό να υπάρχει σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ.
Ας το κάνουν όπως και με τις δωρεάν κλήσεις στο 100 στο 166 κ.λ.π. Δε νομίζω πως είναι δύσκολο, μη σου πω πως έπρεπε να το είχαν ήδη προβλέψει.

----------


## sdikr

> Για πρωτόκολλα και δικλείδες ασφαλείας ας μην το συζητήσουμε δεν έχει νόημα, αυτό που έχει νόημα είναι πως είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι όλα πλέον περνάνε ψηφιακά στις συσκευές μας. Θα μπορούσαν όμως να δουλέψουν πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα και να βρουν μια λύση στην περίπτωση που για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο δεν είναι εφικτό να υπάρχει σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ.
> Ας το κάνουν όπως και με τις δωρεάν κλήσεις στο 100 στο 166 κ.λ.π. Δε νομίζω πως είναι δύσκολο, μη σου πω πως έπρεπε να το είχαν ήδη προβλέψει.


Εχεις δει πως δουλεύει;
Μάλλον όχι, απλά γκρίνια

----------


## jap

> Πότε το power pass, πότε ο κοινωνικός τουρισμός και πότε η επιδότηση κλιματιστικών και ψυγείων. Μια κυβέρνηση που γενικά πουλάει καθρεφτάκια σε ιθαγενείς. Και βγαίνουν μερικοί τύποι και πανηγυρίζουν... Κατάντια.


Από τη μία είναι τόσο σωστό αυτό που λες. Να τα βράσω τα pass και τις ηλεκτρονικές ταυτότητες και το πόσο υπέροχος είναι ο σερ Πιερρακάκης, όταν έχουμε σε θέσεις που πονάνε υπουργούς αυτούς τους δύο καραγκιόζηδες και άσχετους με το αντικείμενό τους.

Από την άλλη μην τα τσουβαλιάζουμε όλα, αυτό το συγκεκριμένο είναι κάτι καλό, κι ας μην ήταν απολύτως απαραίτητο.

----------


## Andreaslar

> Για πρωτόκολλα και δικλείδες ασφαλείας ας μην το συζητήσουμε δεν έχει νόημα, αυτό που έχει νόημα είναι πως είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι όλα πλέον περνάνε ψηφιακά στις συσκευές μας. Θα μπορούσαν όμως να δουλέψουν πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα και να βρουν μια λύση στην περίπτωση που για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο δεν είναι εφικτό να υπάρχει σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ.
> Ας το κάνουν όπως και με τις δωρεάν κλήσεις στο 100 στο 166 κ.λ.π. Δε νομίζω πως είναι δύσκολο, μη σου πω πως έπρεπε να το είχαν ήδη προβλέψει.


Ίντερνετ θες μια φορά, όταν το "κατεβάζεις". Μετά δουλεύει χωρίς ίντερνετ. WiFi έχουν όλα τα κινητά, δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις"δεδομένα" και βασικά δεν χρειάζεται να το έχεις στο κινητό σου, δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό. κράτα τα φυσικά στο πορτοφόλι σου. Ή τράβα ζήσε σε κάνα βουνό, να μην τα χρειάζεσαι ούτε αυτά.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Επιτέλους
Παραλία και λάδια χωρίς χαρτιά.

Αν βέβαια το όργανο γουστάρει κλήση και πρόστιμο, θα τα κόψει.

Κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος ...

----------


## smpetros

> Εχεις δει πως δουλεύει;
> Μάλλον όχι, απλά γκρίνια


Καμία γκρίνια και μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες αυτό που είπα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ίντερνετ θες μια φορά, όταν το "κατεβάζεις". Μετά δουλεύει χωρίς ίντερνετ. WiFi έχουν όλα τα κινητά, δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις"δεδομένα" και βασικά δεν χρειάζεται να το έχεις στο κινητό σου, δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό. κράτα τα φυσικά στο πορτοφόλι σου. Ή τράβα ζήσε σε κάνα βουνό, να μην τα χρειάζεσαι ούτε αυτά.


Να σαι καλά, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί.

----------


## KostakisK

Παιδιά προσοχή μην πατάτε Εμφάνιση QR code δεν δουλεύει, να πατάτε quick scan για να σας εμφανίζει το QR.

----------


## zeronero

Φυσικά δουλεύει. Εμφανίζει qr και στις δύο περιπτώσεις. Απλά θέλει έγκριση από εσένα το scanάρισμα στην 1η για να δείξει στοιχεία. Η 2η δίνει αυτόματα έγκριση για 5 λεπτά.

Το standard qr είναι το ίδιο κάθε φορά. 

Το quick qr αλλάζει αφού εμπεριέχει και την έγκριση κάθε φορά.

----------


## KostakisK

> Φυσικά δουλεύει. Εμφανίζει qr και στις δύο περιπτώσεις. Απλά θέλει έγκριση από εσένα το scanάρισμα στην 1η για να δείξει στοιχεία. Η 2η δίνει αυτόματα έγκριση για 5 λεπτά.


Δεν στέλνει έγκριση. Είναι Huawei P smart 2021 η συσκευή που έχει την ταυτότητα

----------


## Gentoo

Τελικά, για την ιστορία, με επανεγκατάσταση του magisk, κατάφερε και τρέχει κανονικά η εφαρμογή. Όπως και σε μία ακόμα rooted συσκευή.  :Cool:

----------


## sdikr

> Τελικά, για την ιστορία, με επανεγκατάσταση του magisk, κατάφερε και τρέχει κανονικά η εφαρμογή. Όπως και σε μία ακόμα rooted συσκευή.


Είδες που ήταν θέμα root  :Razz:

----------


## Gentoo

> Είδες που ήταν θέμα root


Ναι, οκ. Δεν το απέκλεισα σαν γεγονός. Απλώς το να ανοίγουν ορισμένες εφαρμογές και να κλείνουν ακαριαία, είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει πολλές φορές στο android και δεν οφείλεται στο root. 

Και επειδή η συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή είχε γίνει μόλις released, πιο πολύ πήγαινε το μυαλό μου σε bug, παρά στο root.

Όλα καλά.  :Razz:

----------


## euri

> Παιδιά προσοχή μην πατάτε Εμφάνιση QR code δεν δουλεύει, να πατάτε quick scan για να σας εμφανίζει το QR.


Κανονικά δουλεύει.

----------


## kasi

> Υπαρχουν τεραστια προβληματα ασφαλειας, ειδικα αυτες τις εποχες που οι κυβερνοεπιθεσεις έχουν αυξηθει. Εμπιστευεσαι το Ελληνικο Δημόσιο να φτιαξει εφαρμογη για να κουβαλας ευαισθητα προσωπικα δεδομενα απο εδώ και απο εκεί?
> Tωρα ειναι μόνο η ΑΤ και το διπλωμα, μεθαυριο θα ειναι το ΑΦΜ, ΑΜΚΑ, ΑΜΑ κτλπ.


έχει αντίγραφο της ταυτότητας μου μέχρι και η stoiximan και θα πάθω κάτι αν το έχει - που το έχει - το κράτος ; αλήθεια τώρα;  :Thinking:

----------


## deniSun

> Φυσικά δουλεύει. Εμφανίζει qr και στις δύο περιπτώσεις. Απλά θέλει έγκριση από εσένα το scanάρισμα στην 1η για να δείξει στοιχεία. Η 2η δίνει αυτόματα έγκριση για 5 λεπτά.
> 
> Το standard qr είναι το ίδιο κάθε φορά. 
> 
> Το quick qr αλλάζει αφού εμπεριέχει και την έγκριση κάθε φορά.


Ποια η διαφορά του ενός από του άλλου;
Πότε δηλαδή χρησιμοποιούμε τον έναν τρόπο έναντι του άλλου;
Έχει διαφορές στα στοιχεία που εμφανίζονται στην άλλη πλευρά;

----------


## YAziDis

> Ποια η διαφορά του ενός από του άλλου;
> Πότε δηλαδή χρησιμοποιούμε τον έναν τρόπο έναντι του άλλου;
> Έχει διαφορές στα στοιχεία που εμφανίζονται στην άλλη πλευρά;


12. Τι είναι η διαδικασία Quick Scan και γιατί να τη χρησιμοποιήσω;

Η λειτουργία Quick Scan είναι ένας τρόπος γρηγορότερης και απλούστερης επαλήθευσης των εγγράφων σας κρατώντας πάντα το ίδιο επίπεδο ασφάλειας και ιδιωτικότητας. Σε περιπτώσεις που η ταχύτητα είναι απαραίτητη ή υπάρχει συνωστισμός, για παράδειγμα κατά τη διάρκεια επιβίβασης σε αεροσκάφος ή εισόδου σε συναυλιακό χώρο, ενεργοποιώντας το Quick Scan δίνετε «προέγκριση» μόνο για τον αμέσως επόμενο έλεγχο εντός των επόμενων πέντε λεπτών από τη στιγμή ενεργοποίησης της λειτουργίας. Έτσι, κατά τον έλεγχο του QR code δεν απαιτείται η έγκριση της σχετικής ειδοποίησης ξανά και ο ελεγκτής βλέπει απευθείας τα στοιχεία του ψηφιακού σας εγγράφου.

- - - Updated - - -

6. Ποιοι και πώς θα μπορούν να ελέγξουν τη γνησιότητα των ψηφιακών πιστοποιητικών;

Το ψηφιακό δελτίο ταυτότητας και η ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης είναι πλήρως ισάξια ως προς την ισχύ τους με τα φυσικά έγγραφα σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 80 του Ν.4954/2022, ως εκ τούτου, όποιος ή όποια ελεγκτής δικαιούται να ελέγξει τα φυσικά έγγραφά σας, μπορεί επίσης να ελέγξει και να επαληθεύσει τα ψηφιακά.

Ο έλεγχος εγκυρότητας του εγγράφου πραγματοποιείται δείχνοντας στον ελεγκτή το QR code του εκάστοτε εγγράφου. Αφού ο ελεγκτής «σκανάρει» με τη δική του συσκευή το QR code σας, τότε θα πρέπει να δώσετε (ή όχι) έγκριση για τον έλεγχο αυτό μέσα από την εφαρμογή του Gov.gr Wallet. Εφόσον δώσετε έγκριση, τότε θα εμφανιστεί ένας 6-ψήφιος κωδικός τον οποίο μπορείτε να αναφέρετε ή δείξετε στον ελεγκτή σας. Μόνο - και μόνον τότε - όταν ο ελεγκτής εισάγει επιτυχώς τον κωδικό αυτό, θα μπορεί να δει τα στοιχεία του ψηφιακού δελτίου ταυτότητας ή της άδειας οδήγησης σας.

----------


## deniSun

Αυτό το δεύτερο με την έγκριση δεν το καταλαβαίνω.
Έρχεται ο άλλος και σου ζητάει έλεγχο.
Βγάζεις κινητό, ανοίγεις την εφαρμογή, του δείχνεις το qr.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να του πεις όχι δεν σου δίνω έγκριση αφού σου σκαναρε το qr;
Θα έπρεπε να έχουν έναν μονο τρόπο.
Ή με έγκριση ή τον άλλο τον γρήγορο.

----------


## Gentoo

> Αυτό το δεύτερο με την έγκριση δεν το καταλαβαίνω.
> Έρχεται ο άλλος και σου ζητάει έλεγχο.
> Βγάζεις κινητό, ανοίγεις την εφαρμογή, του δείχνεις το qr.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να του πεις όχι δεν σου δίνω έγκριση αφού σου σκαναρε το qr;
> Θα έπρεπε να έχουν έναν μονο τρόπο.
> Ή με έγκριση ή τον άλλο τον γρήγορο.


Κι αν κάποιος σου αντιγράψει το qr και το μοιράσει από 'δω κι από ´κει; Πως θα προστατευτείς; Γι'αυτό τον λόγο γίνεται έτσι, προφανώς.

Και για την αποφυγή χρονοβόρας διαδικασίας ελέγχου σε συνωστισμό υπάρχει η άνευ κωδικού έγκριση για 5 λεπτά.

----------


## deniSun

> Κι αν κάποιος σου αντιγράψει το qr και το μοιράσει από 'δω κι από ´κει; Πως θα προστατευτείς; Γι'αυτό τον λόγο γίνεται έτσι, προφανώς.
> 
> Και για την αποφυγή χρονοβόρας διαδικασίας ελέγχου σε συνωστισμό υπάρχει η άνευ κωδικού έγκριση για 5 λεπτά.


Ναι οκ. Έχεις δίκαιο.
Να το αντιγράψει και να το μοιράσει όχι.
Να το κλέψει με κάποιο τρόπο και να το προσθέσει σε μια fake εφαρμογή ναι.
Αλλά σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν θα αρκούσε μόνο ο γρήγορος τρόπος με το qr που αλλάζει στο 5λεπτο;

----------


## Gentoo

> Ναι οκ. Έχεις δίκαιο.
> Να το αντιγράψει και να το μοιράσει όχι.
> Να το κλέψει με κάποιο τρόπο και να το προσθέσει σε μια fake εφαρμογή ναι.


Όταν λέω να το αντιγράψει και να το μοιράσει, αναφέρομαι σε όλους τους πιθανούς τρόπους που μπορεί να συμβεί - εν δυνάμει - αυτό. Όπως και αυτό που αναφέρεις.




> Αλλά σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν θα αρκούσε μόνο ο γρήγορος τρόπος με το qr που αλλάζει στο 5λεπτο;


Όταν ενεργοποιήσεις την 5 λεπτη ελεύθερη πρόσβαση, θα το κάνεις μία τυχαία στιγμή.

Θα πρέπει να συμπέσει χρονικά η προσπάθεια κάποιου τρίτου που έχει το qr για να μπορέσει να αντλήσει τις πληροφορίες του qr.

Κατά μία έννοια, ναι, είναι ένα security hole αυτό, αλλά οι πιθανότητες να συμπέσουν χρονικά, είναι μικρές. 

Επίσης, κανείς δεν σου στερεί το δικαίωμα να μην του κάνεις χρήση, αν εσύ δεν το επιθυμείς, θέλω να πιστεύω.

----------


## deniSun

> Όταν λέω να το αντιγράψει και να το μοιράσει, αναφέρομαι σε όλους τους πιθανούς τρόπους που μπορεί να συμβεί - εν δυνάμει - αυτό. Όπως και αυτό που αναφέρεις.
> 
> 
> 
> Όταν ενεργοποιήσεις την 5 λεπτη ελεύθερη πρόσβαση, θα το κάνεις μία τυχαία στιγμή.
> 
> Θα πρέπει να συμπέσει χρονικά η προσπάθεια κάποιου τρίτου που έχει το qr για να μπορέσει να αντλήσει τις πληροφορίες του qr.
> 
> Κατά μία έννοια, ναι, είναι ένα security hole αυτό, αλλά οι πιθανότητες να συμπέσουν χρονικά, είναι μικρές. 
> ...


Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω θα αρκούσε να υπάρχει μόνο ο γρήγορος τρόπος ταυτοποίησης.
Από την στιγμή που το qr αλλάζει ανά 5λεπτο το βρίσκω πολύ ασφαλές.

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω θα αρκούσε να υπάρχει μόνο ο γρήγορος τρόπος ταυτοποίησης.
> Από την στιγμή που το qr αλλάζει ανά 5λεπτο το βρίσκω πολύ ασφαλές.


Too much security Μήπως;   στην μία περίπτωση έχεις και εσύ έλεγχο σε αυτόν που σου κάνει τον έλεγχο,  στην άλλη με το quick scan  το έχεις ενεργό σε περίπτωση που περιμένεις τον έλεγχο, πχ σε αεροδρόμιο ή κάποια υπηρεσία,  στην άλλη σε σταματάει κάποιος στον δρόμο και σου λέει πως είναι ασφάλεια, έχουμε ακούσει αρκετές περιπτώσεις με ψεύτικους ασφαλίτες

----------


## euri

Επίσης, με την ειδοποίηση για έγκριση μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι κάποιος μπορεί να χρησιμοποίησε τα στοιχεία σου (στην περίπτωση που δεν το έχεις ξεκινήσει εσύ), οπότε να ενημερώσεις κατάλληλα τις αρχές ή να ανακαλέσεις το έγγραφο.

----------


## deniSun

> Too much security Μήπως;   στην μία περίπτωση έχεις και εσύ έλεγχο σε αυτόν που σου κάνει τον έλεγχο,  στην άλλη με το quick scan  το έχεις ενεργό σε περίπτωση που περιμένεις τον έλεγχο, πχ σε αεροδρόμιο ή κάποια υπηρεσία,  στην άλλη σε σταματάει κάποιος στον δρόμο και σου λέει πως είναι ασφάλεια, έχουμε ακούσει αρκετές περιπτώσεις με ψεύτικους ασφαλίτες


Και τα δύο τα βρίσκω εξίσου ασφαλή.
Νομίζω ότι είναι πλεονασμός η ύπαρξη και των δύο μεθόδων.
Αρκούσε ένας από τους δύο τρόπους.
Στην πράξη μάλλον θα προτιμηθεί ο γρήγορος.
Εκτός αν πχ οι τράπεζες για κάποιον λόγο απαιτήσουν μόνο τον δεύτερο.

----------


## 2048dsl

Μια χαρά μπήκε και στο Apple Pay και μπορω να πω οτι και να ξεχασω καποια στιγμη το κινητο στο σπιτι φευγοντας για δουλεια είναι περασμενη η ταυτοτητα και το διπλωμα και στο Apple Watch  :Smile:

----------


## cdem

> https://www.gov.gr/ipiresies/polites...iou-tautotetas


Νομίζω από εδώ δηλώνεις την απώλεια της πλαστικής ταυτότητας.

----------


## nnn

Αύριο θα ανέβει το link για ανάκληση της συσκευής ή των εγγράφων στο gov.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Μια χαρά μπήκε και στο Apple Pay και μπορω να πω οτι και να ξεχασω καποια στιγμη το κινητο στο σπιτι φευγοντας για δουλεια είναι περασμενη η ταυτοτητα και το διπλωμα και στο Apple Watch


Το ίδιο και στο Pass Wallet για Android.

----------


## jap

Gov.gr: Έρχεται το MyPhoto.gov.gr και ο ψηφιακός ταχογράφος

Αυτά είναι, αν αφήσεις μούσια ή τα ξυρίσεις ή αν αλλάξεις χρώμα και στυλ μαλλιών (για τις γυναίκες του φόρουμ) να μπορείς να έχεις την πιο πρόσφατη φωτό  :Razz: 



Off Topic


		Απορώ αν γίνονται αυτά σε άλλο κράτος, να έχεις τέτοιες ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσιάρες, αλλά να χρειαστεί να περιμένεις 6 ώρες στα επείγοντα του νοσοκομείου αν πας με έναν πόνο και να κινδυνεύεις να φύγεις αδιάβαστος.

----------


## deniSun

> Το ίδιο και στο Pass Wallet για Android.


Έχει και εδώ τις ίδιες δυνατότητες για qr κλπ;
Δίνει στον άλλον την ίδια πληροφορία το qr;

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Έχει και εδώ τις ίδιες δυνατότητες για qr κλπ;
> Δίνει στον άλλον την ίδια πληροφορία το qr;


Ναι πατάς και ανοίγει το QR code.

Ένα bug που βρήκα.
Δεν με αφήνει να ξανακατεβασω το pkpass αρχείο δεύτερη φορά.
Είμαι μέσα στην ταυτότητα του Gr wallet, πατάω πάνω στο κουμπί "Προσθήκη στο wallet" για να κατεβάσει το αρχείο που είναι για πέρασμα στο passwallet και ενώ την πρώτη φορά δούλεψε, τώρα δεν κάνει τίποτα.

----------


## deniSun

> Ναι πατάς και ανοίγει το QR code.


Αυτό με την διάρκεια 5λεπτου το γρήγορο
ή το άλλο με την επιβεβαίωση;




> Είμαι μέσα στην ταυτότητα του Gr wallet, πατάω πάνω στο κουμπί "Προσθήκη στο wallet" για να κατεβάσει το αρχείο που είναι για πέρασμα στο passwallet και ενώ την πρώτη φορά δούλεψε, τώρα δεν κάνει τίποτα.


Λογικά το βλέπει κάπου και δεν το κάνει overwrite.
Αν ξέρεις που βρίσκεται και το διαγράψεις για να το κατεβάσει ξανά;

----------


## badweed

> Gov.gr: Έρχεται το MyPhoto.gov.gr και ο ψηφιακός ταχογράφος
> 
> Αυτά είναι, αν αφήσεις μούσια ή τα ξυρίσεις ή αν αλλάξεις χρώμα και στυλ μαλλιών (για τις γυναίκες του φόρουμ) να μπορείς να έχεις την πιο πρόσφατη φωτό 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Απορώ αν γίνονται αυτά σε άλλο κράτος, να έχεις τέτοιες ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσιάρες, αλλά να χρειαστεί να περιμένεις 6 ώρες στα επείγοντα του νοσοκομείου αν πας με έναν πόνο και να κινδυνεύεις να φύγεις αδιάβαστος.




Off Topic



υπο αυτο το σκελος και δεκαδες αλλες πτυχες ,ειμαστε αθλιοι. αλλα ναι εχουμε ηλεκτρονικες ταυτοτητες και ποσες χιλιαδες λαθρομεταναστες χωρις χαρτια . 
πιο τιποτενιο ενδιαφερον δεν περιμενα να συναντησω .
καπου αναφερθηκε οτι ειναι τεχνολογικο φορουμ , αλλα τι να τις κανεις τις τεχνες και τις τεχνικες οταν πρακτικα ειμαστε μωροι . γιατι η πολιτικη και κοινωνικη υποσταση ειναι ανωτερα απο καθε βλακεια που εχουμε εφευρει . 

κατσε να βαλω και εγω ενα offtopic στην ομπρελα που υποσκιαζει ολα τα αλλα .

----------


## Mosfet

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Απορώ αν γίνονται αυτά σε άλλο κράτος, να έχεις τέτοιες ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσιάρες, αλλά να χρειαστεί να περιμένεις 6 ώρες στα επείγοντα του νοσοκομείου αν πας με έναν πόνο και να κινδυνεύεις να φύγεις αδιάβαστος.


Είναι αυτό που λένε: _Ακριβοί στα πίτουρα και φτηνοί στ' αλεύρι…_
Δεν είμαι μηδενιστής, καλά τα ηλεκτρονικά πορτοφόλια και οι ψηφιακές ευκολίες, ωστόσο υπάρχουν πολύ πιο σημαντικά δομικά προβλήματα που έχουμε σαν κοινωνία, που χρειάζεται να λυθούν.

----------


## globalnoise

> Είναι αυτό που λένε: _Ακριβοί στα πίτουρα και φτηνοί στ' αλεύρι…_
> Δεν είμαι μηδενιστής, καλά τα ηλεκτρονικά πορτοφόλια και οι ψηφιακές ευκολίες, ωστόσο υπάρχουν πολύ πιο σημαντικά δομικά προβλήματα που έχουμε σαν κοινωνία, που χρειάζεται να λυθούν.


 :ROFL: 

Νομίζω έχουμε πιάσει το peak "πόνου" σε αυτό το thread.

Κάθε φορά σε αντίστοιχα threads το ίδιο γίνεται, να είναι καλά τα συντρόφια με έλλειψη ηττοπάθειας, αλλά αυτό το thread έπιασε peak.

Πάντα τέτοια — να διασκεδάζουμε!

----------


## chocbhed

Για κατι πάντως που δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό.....έχει πέσει πολύ γκρίνια....

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Αυτό με την διάρκεια 5λεπτου το γρήγορο
> ή το άλλο με την επιβεβαίωση;
> 
> 
> 
> Λογικά το βλέπει κάπου και δεν το κάνει overwrite.
> Αν ξέρεις που βρίσκεται και το διαγράψεις για να το κατεβάσει ξανά;


Μα δεν το έχω κατεβασμένο πια.Το διέγραψα μετά το πρώτο κατέβασμα. Και τώρα δεν μπορώ να το κατεβάσω πάλι.

----------


## Mosfet

> Νομίζω έχουμε πιάσει το peak "πόνου" σε αυτό το thread.
> 
> Κάθε φορά σε αντίστοιχα threads το ίδιο γίνεται, να είναι καλά τα συντρόφια με έλλειψη ηττοπάθειας, αλλά αυτό το thread έπιασε peak.
> 
> Πάντα τέτοια — να διασκεδάζουμε!


Χαιρόμαστε να σας ψυχαγωγούμε.  :Respekt:

----------


## tsigarid

Από εξωτερικό (Ισπανία) συνδέθηκα κανονικά, αλλά μου λέει ότι δεν μπορώ να μπω (ΑΦΜ με λήγοντα 4). Θα ανοίξει τη Δευτέρα;

----------


## sdikr

> Από εξωτερικό (Ισπανία) συνδέθηκα κανονικά, αλλά μου λέει ότι δεν μπορώ να μπω (ΑΦΜ με λήγοντα 4). Θα ανοίξει τη Δευτέρα;


Ανοίγει συνήθως μετά τις 16:00-17:00

----------


## deniSun

> Μα δεν το έχω κατεβασμένο πια.Το διέγραψα μετά το πρώτο κατέβασμα. Και τώρα δεν μπορώ να το κατεβάσω πάλι.


Αν κάνεις clear cache στην εφαρμογή;

----------


## ardi21

Παντως διαβαζω οτι για την ταυτοποιηση της ταυτοτητας και του διπλωματος χρειαζεται να προβαλεις το qr code ετσι ωστε να σου ερθει ενας κωδικος, τον οποιο δινεις σε αυτον που σε σκαναρει για να ολοκληρωθει η διαδικασια. Δεν δειχνεις απλα τα στοιχεια που γραφει δηλαδη.

Ολα αυτα γινονται αποκλειστικα και μονο μεσα απο την επισημη εφαρμογη. Οποτε ακομα και να βαλεις ταυτοτητα/διπλωμα σε ενα αλλο wallet, στην ουσια δεν εχει και πολυ νοημα, ειναι ψιλοαχρηστο.

----------


## deniSun

> Παντως διαβαζω οτι για την ταυτοποιηση της ταυτοτητας και του διπλωματος χρειαζεται να προβαλεις το qr code ετσι ωστε να σου ερθει ενας κωδικος, τον οποιο δινεις σε αυτον που σε σκαναρει για να ολοκληρωθει η διαδικασια. Δεν δειχνεις απλα τα στοιχεια που γραφει δηλαδη.
> 
> Ολα αυτα γινονται αποκλειστικα και μονο μεσα απο την επισημη εφαρμογη. Οποτε ακομα και να βαλεις ταυτοτητα/διπλωμα σε ενα αλλο wallet, στην ουσια δεν εχει και πολυ νοημα, ειναι ψιλοαχρηστο.


Γι αυτό ρώτησα παραπάνω αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα μέσα από τα wallet τρίτων να εμφανίζεται το qr, είτε το γρήγορο είτε το αργό.

----------


## Zus

> Παντως διαβαζω οτι για την ταυτοποιηση της ταυτοτητας και του διπλωματος χρειαζεται να προβαλεις το qr code ετσι ωστε να σου ερθει ενας κωδικος, τον οποιο δινεις σε αυτον που σε σκαναρει για να ολοκληρωθει η διαδικασια. Δεν δειχνεις απλα τα στοιχεια που γραφει δηλαδη.
> 
> Ολα αυτα γινονται αποκλειστικα και μονο μεσα απο την επισημη εφαρμογη. Οποτε ακομα και να βαλεις ταυτοτητα/διπλωμα σε ενα αλλο wallet, στην ουσια δεν εχει και πολυ νοημα, ειναι ψιλοαχρηστο.


Δεν κατάλαβα. Σου ζητά κάποιος ταυτότητα, του δείχνεις κάτι στην εφαρμογή και δεν αρκεί? Ο κωδικός τι σχέση έχει?

----------


## greatst

Σε περίπτωση που σβήσεις το ψηφιακό αντίγραφο του Δελτίου Ταυτότητας, είτε έμμεσα πηγαίνοντας από την εφαρμογή στις Ρυθμίσεις, Αποσύνδεση (το εικονίδιο πάνω δεξιά) είτε διαγράφοντας όλη την εφαρμογή, είτε άμμεσα πατώντας στο ψηφιακό αντίγραφο και από το μενού με τις τρεις τελείες και επιλέγοντας "Ανάκληση Ψηφιακού Εγγράφου", αρκεί να βγάλεις νέο ψηφιακό αντίγραφο και δεν χρειάζεται να δηλώσεις κάπου ότι το παλιό δεν ισχύει πλέον, σωστά; Γίνεται αυτόματα εννοώ;

----------


## Andreaslar

> Δεν κατάλαβα. Σου ζητά κάποιος ταυτότητα, του δείχνεις κάτι στην εφαρμογή και δεν αρκεί? Ο κωδικός τι σχέση έχει?


*Κανονικα* δεν του δείχνεις την εφαρμογή, 
1) του δείχνεις το QR code, το σκανάρει, σου εμφανίζεται ενας κωδικός, του λες τον κωδικό, στην δική του συσκευή ο ελεγκτής πληκροτρολογεί τον κωδικό και εμφανίζεται το έγγραφο στην οθόνη *του*
2) ενεργοποιείς την γρήγορη σάρωση ('η πως λεγεται), και για τα επόμενα 5 λεπτά δείχνεις το QR code και ο ελεγκτής βλέπει το έγγραφο στην οθόνη *του*

Από τον Οκτώβριο, με παρόμοιο τρόπο, θα μπορείς να στείλεις και ψηφιακό αντίγραφο σε τράπεζες και εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνιών.

*Τώρα αν θες να γλυτώσεις όλη αυτην την διαδικασία, ναι, μπορείς να του δείξεις την οθόνη του κινητού σου, αλλά δεν συνίσταται.

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε περίπτωση που σβήσεις το ψηφιακό αντίγραφο του Δελτίου Ταυτότητας, είτε έμμεσα πηγαίνοντας από την εφαρμογή στις Ρυθμίσεις, Αποσύνδεση (το εικονίδιο πάνω δεξιά) είτε διαγράφοντας όλη την εφαρμογή, είτε άμμεσα πατώντας στο ψηφιακό αντίγραφο και από το μενού με τις τρεις τελείες και επιλέγοντας "Ανάκληση Ψηφιακού Εγγράφου", αρκεί να βγάλεις νέο ψηφιακό αντίγραφο και δεν χρειάζεται να δηλώσεις κάπου ότι το παλιό δεν ισχύει πλέον, σωστά; Γίνεται αυτόματα εννοώ;


Ναι, απλά βγάζεις ("κατεβάζεις") νεο ψηφιακό αντίγραφο.

----------


## ardi21

> Γι αυτό ρώτησα παραπάνω αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα μέσα από τα wallet τρίτων να εμφανίζεται το qr, είτε το γρήγορο είτε το αργό.


Το qr code εμφανιζεται απλα δεν μπορει να γινει η διαδικασια με την αποστολη του επιπλεον κωδικου χωρις την επισημη εφαρμογη. Οποτε ειναι εντελως αχρηστα τα wallet τριτων. Δεν βολευουν δηλαδη οπως με τα covid πιστοποιητικα που απλα σε σκαναραν και τελος.

Ολα αυτα αν εχω καταλαβει καλα γιατι δεν το εχω δοκιμασει.





> Δεν κατάλαβα. Σου ζητά κάποιος ταυτότητα, του δείχνεις κάτι στην εφαρμογή και δεν αρκεί? Ο κωδικός τι σχέση έχει?


Εκτος απο τα στοιχεια που γραφει οταν πατας επανω πρεπει να του δειξεις και το qr code. Στο σκαναρει και μετα σου εμφανιζει εναν κωδικο στην οθονη σου. Αυτον τον κωδικο πρεπει να του τον πεις, ετσι ωστε να ολοκληρωθει η ταυτοποιηση. Ειναι δικλειδα ασφαλειας. Ολα αυτα γινονται αποκλειστικα και μονο μεσα απο την επισημη εφαρμογη.

----------


## greatst

> Δεν κατάλαβα. Σου ζητά κάποιος ταυτότητα, του δείχνεις κάτι στην εφαρμογή και δεν αρκεί? Ο κωδικός τι σχέση έχει?


Διάβασε το #6 (και μετά και το #12) εδώ:

https://wallet.gov.gr/#faq

- - - Updated - - -




> ...
> 
> Ναι, απλά βγάζεις ("κατεβάζεις") νεο ψηφιακό αντίγραφο.


Ευχαριστώ!  :Smile:

----------


## Zus

Οκ το κατάλαβα, ευχαριστώ. Ταλαιπωρία το κόβω και περίπλοκο. Πιο εύκολο απλά να βγάλεις την χάρτινη. Εγώ νόιζα ότι απλά βλέπει τα στοιχεία όπως και στην χάρτινη.

----------


## ardi21

Μονο και μονο που πλεον δεν χρειαζεται να κουβαλας πορτοφολι, καλο ειναι. Παιρνεις το κινητο σου και τελος. Αντε και λιγα μετρητα για περιπτωση αναγκης.

----------


## Zus

> Μονο και μονο που πλεον δεν χρειαζεται να κουβαλας πορτοφολι, καλο ειναι. Παιρνεις το κινητο σου και τελος. Αντε και λιγα μετρητα για περιπτωση αναγκης.


Από αυτή την άποψη ναι αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει ευκολία χρήσης.

----------


## sdikr

> Από αυτή την άποψη ναι αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει ευκολία χρήσης.


Αν πατήσεις το quick scan είναι το ίδιο εύκολο και πιο σίγουρο πως δεν έχεις να κάνεις με πλαστή ταυτότητα

----------


## greatst

> Αν πατήσεις το quick scan είναι το ίδιο εύκολο και πιο σίγουρο πως δεν έχεις να κάνεις με πλαστή ταυτότητα


Ακριβώς!

----------


## tsigarid

> Οκ το κατάλαβα, ευχαριστώ. Ταλαιπωρία το κόβω και περίπλοκο. Πιο εύκολο απλά να βγάλεις την χάρτινη. Εγώ νόιζα ότι απλά βλέπει τα στοιχεία όπως και στην χάρτινη.


Είναι πιο περίπλοκο σαφώς, αλλά κάνει έλεγχο γνησιότητας, οπότε είναι πιο ασφαλές.

----------


## Zus

> Είναι πιο περίπλοκο σαφώς, αλλά κάνει έλεγχο γνησιότητας, οπότε είναι πιο ασφαλές.


Ναι, πιο ασφαλές για αυτόν που την ελέγχει. Ίσως πιο ασφαλές και για μένα, στην ακραία περίπτωση που κάποιος θα προσποιηθεί ότι είναι ο zus. Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο για την ώρα να μπλεχτώ. Αν γίνει η ταυτότητα και πλαστική, να μην είναι γκουμούτσα δεν έχει καν νόημα η εφαρμογή.

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι, πιο ασφαλές για αυτόν που την ελέγχει. Ίσως πιο ασφαλές και για μένα, στην ακραία περίπτωση που κάποιος θα προσποιηθεί ότι είναι ο zus. Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο για την ώρα να μπλεχτώ. Αν γίνει η ταυτότητα και πλαστική, να μην είναι γκουμούτσα δεν έχει καν νόημα η εφαρμογή.


Οπότε μέχρι να γίνει πλαστική έχει νόημα η εφαρμογή!
Ευχαριστούμε.

Είμαι σίγουρος μόλις γίνει πλαστική κάτι δεν θα σου αρέσει, μπορεί τότε να λες, μα αφού έχουμε την εφαρμογή γιατί να ξοδέψουμε τόσα για την πλαστική,  δεν έχει και  verification...

----------


## deniSun

> Ναι, πιο ασφαλές για αυτόν που την ελέγχει. Ίσως πιο ασφαλές και για μένα, στην ακραία περίπτωση που κάποιος θα προσποιηθεί ότι είναι ο zus. Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο για την ώρα να μπλεχτώ. Αν γίνει η ταυτότητα και πλαστική, να μην είναι γκουμούτσα δεν έχει καν νόημα η εφαρμογή.


Κάτι τέτοια έλεγα και εγώ και για την πληρωμή με gpay αντί για κάρτα και τώρα το θεωρώ απαραίτητο.

----------


## Zus

> Κάτι τέτοια έλεγα και εγώ και για την πληρωμή με gpay αντί για κάρτα και τώρα το θεωρώ απαραίτητο.


Και πολύ καλά κάνεις αν αυτό σε βολεύει.  :One thumb up:

----------


## deniSun

> Και πολύ καλά κάνεις αν αυτό σε βολεύει.


Αυτό θέλω να σου πω.
Θεωρούσα ότι ήταν κάτι που δεν με βολεύει,
αλλά μετά από την δοκιμή άλλαξα γνώμη.
Μήπως θα πρέπει και εσύ να το δοκιμάσεις πρώτα;

----------


## Zus

> Αυτό θέλω να σου πω.
> Θεωρούσα ότι ήταν κάτι που δεν με βολεύει,
> αλλά μετά από την δοκιμή άλλαξα γνώμη.
> Μήπως θα πρέπει και εσύ να το δοκιμάσεις πρώτα;


Για τις πληρωμές το έχω σκεφτεί. Για την online ταυτότητα ίσως, όταν περνάει στην ΕΕ.

----------


## globalnoise

> Οπότε μέχρι να γίνει πλαστική έχει νόημα η εφαρμογή!
> Ευχαριστούμε.
> 
> Είμαι σίγουρος μόλις γίνει πλαστική κάτι δεν θα σου αρέσει, μπορεί τότε να λες, μα αφού έχουμε την εφαρμογή γιατί να ξοδέψουμε τόσα για την πλαστική,  δεν έχει και  verification...


+1. Επίσης αν δεν είχε verification, το σεντόνι για "τρύπες" και privacy θα ήταν γύρω στις 15-25 γραμμές. Μπορώ τσακ μπαμ και εύκολα να κάνω train ένα ML neural network και να το συνθέσω το σεντόνι αυτό, με απίστευτη ακρίβεια, αρκεί να το feedάρω με training data από αυτό το link.

----------


## deniSun

> Για τις πληρωμές το έχω σκεφτεί. Για την online ταυτότητα ίσως, όταν περνάει στην ΕΕ.


οκ.
Δεν καλύπτει 100% την χάρτινη επίδειξη,
αλλά αυτό σε τι σε εμποδίζει να το χρησιμοποιήσεις στις υπόλοιπες περιπτώσεις;

----------


## BlueChris

> *Κανονικα* δεν του δείχνεις την εφαρμογή, 
> 1) του δείχνεις το QR code, το σκανάρει, σου εμφανίζεται ενας κωδικός, του λες τον κωδικό, στην δική του συσκευή ο ελεγκτής πληκροτρολογεί τον κωδικό και εμφανίζεται το έγγραφο στην οθόνη *του*
> 2) ενεργοποιείς την γρήγορη σάρωση ('η πως λεγεται), και για τα επόμενα 5 λεπτά δείχνεις το QR code και ο ελεγκτής βλέπει το έγγραφο στην οθόνη *του*
> 
> Από τον Οκτώβριο, με παρόμοιο τρόπο, θα μπορείς να στείλεις και ψηφιακό αντίγραφο σε τράπεζες και εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνιών.
> 
> *Τώρα αν θες να γλυτώσεις όλη αυτην την διαδικασία, ναι, μπορείς να του δείξεις την οθόνη του κινητού σου, αλλά δεν συνίσταται.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Μήπως τελικά ποιο γρήγορα θα βγαλω να δείξω την κανονική ταυτότητα?

----------


## KostakisK

Παιδιά εγώ που το δοκίμασα χτες, δώρον άδωρον, μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία για εμένα και για τους γονείς. Βγάζω την ταυτότητα την βγάζει ο υπάλληλος φωτοτυπία και τέλος. Επίσης επειδή αναφέρθηκε το GPAY, το χρησιμοποιώ αραιά και που, όταν δανείζεται ο αδερφός μου την πιστωτική και την χρειάζομαι και εγώ παράλληλα, οπότε είναι σαν να έχουμε 2 πιστωτικές. Πολύ βαβούρα για το τίποτα. Βγάζω Διαβατήριο για έξω και τέλος

----------


## sdikr

> Μήπως τελικά ποιο γρήγορα θα βγαλω να δείξω την κανονική ταυτότητα?


Αν άπλα την δει, χωρίς να κάνει εξακρίβωση ναι,  αν όμως  πάρει την ταυτότητα και πάει στο περιπολικό ή καλέσει το κέντρο για εξακρίβωση όχι.

Συγκρίνει δυο διαφορετικά επίπεδα επαλήθευσης στοιχείων  και λες αα το άλλο που απλά βλέπει ενα χαρτί που μπορεί πανεύκολα να πλαστογραφηθεί  και λέει ααα οκ   είναι το ίδιο με το να πάρει το χαρτί και να κάνει εξακρίβωση όπως προβλέπεται. 

Θα μου πεις τι με ενδιαφέρει εμένα για τα πλαστογραφημένα;    είναι μέχρι κάποιος να πλαστογραφήσει την δικιά σου και να νοικιάσει ενα όχημα που με αυτό θα πάει να κλέψει μια τράπεζα.
Το όριο προφυλάκισης είναι 18 μήνες,  θα σου φέρνω τσιγάρα

----------


## BlueChris

> Αν άπλα την δει, χωρίς να κάνει εξακρίβωση ναι,  αν όμως  πάρει την ταυτότητα και πάει στο περιπολικό ή καλέσει το κέντρο για εξακρίβωση όχι.
> 
> Συγκρίνει δυο διαφορετικά επίπεδα επαλήθευσης στοιχείων  και λες αα το άλλο που απλά βλέπει ενα χαρτί που μπορεί πανεύκολα να πλαστογραφηθεί  1και λέει ααα οκ   είναι το ίδιο με το να πάρει το χαρτί και να κάνει εξακρίβωση όπως προβλέπεται. 
> 
> Θα μου πεις τι με ενδιαφέρει εμένα για τα πλαστογραφημένα;    είναι μέχρι κάποιος να πλαστογραφήσει την δικιά σου και να νοικιάσει ενα όχημα που με αυτό θα πάει να κλέψει μια τράπεζα.
> Το όριο προφυλάκισης είναι 18 μήνες,  θα σου φέρνω τσιγάρα


Α οκ δεν ειχα κατάλαβε πως η μανουρα ειναι για την εξακρίβωση. 
Μια χαρά τότε.
Όσο για κάρτες κλπ, όλα μα όλα τα κανω με gpay γιατί πολύ απλά πλέον έχω σε ενα και μονο σημείο συγκεντρωτικά όλες τις πληρωμές μου είτε είναι η κάρτα μισθοδοσίας, η πιστωτική, η giftcard, η edenred των υπερωριών μου, η πιστωτική, η Ν26, η Revolut κλπ. Αυτό είναι για μένα το καλύτερο.

----------


## Zus

> οκ.
> Δεν καλύπτει 100% την χάρτινη επίδειξη,
> αλλά αυτό σε τι σε εμποδίζει να το χρησιμοποιήσεις στις υπόλοιπες περιπτώσεις;


Γιατί είναι περίπλοκο και χρειάζεται περισσότερες ενέργειες για να το δείξω εκεί που χρειάζεται παρά το να βγάλω την χάρτινη από το πορτοφόλι.

Βγάζω κινητό, ξεκλειδώνω, ανοίγω όλες τις εφαρμογές, ψάχνω και βρίσκω τη συγκεκριμένη, πατάω, (φαντάζομαι θα θέλει αποτύπωμα) κλπ.

Μία άλλη χρήση της πάντως, εκτός από κάποιον που δεν θέλει να κουβαλά τίποτα πάνω του εκτός από το κινητό είναι να υπάρχει απλά ως back up, εάν χάσει την χάρτινη. Αλλά αυτό, διαβάζεται και από την ανάποδη. Καλό είναι να υπάρχει και η χάρτιη αν χαθεί ή δεν είναι λετουργικό το κινητό.

Ο λόγος που θα την ήθελα για αεροδρόμια είναι για να μην υπάρξει ποτέ το παραμικρό πρόβλημα με τους ελέγχους.

----------


## badweed

> οκ.
> Δεν καλύπτει 100% την χάρτινη επίδειξη,
> αλλά αυτό σε τι σε εμποδίζει να το χρησιμοποιήσεις στις υπόλοιπες περιπτώσεις;


η διπλη διασταση ενος μονοσημαντου παραστατικου ;

----------


## ardi21

> Αν άπλα την δει, χωρίς να κάνει εξακρίβωση ναι,  αν όμως  πάρει την ταυτότητα και πάει στο περιπολικό ή καλέσει το κέντρο για εξακρίβωση όχι.
> 
> Συγκρίνει δυο διαφορετικά επίπεδα επαλήθευσης στοιχείων  και λες αα το άλλο που απλά βλέπει ενα χαρτί που μπορεί πανεύκολα να πλαστογραφηθεί  και λέει ααα οκ   είναι το ίδιο με το να πάρει το χαρτί και να κάνει εξακρίβωση όπως προβλέπεται. 
> 
> Θα μου πεις τι με ενδιαφέρει εμένα για τα πλαστογραφημένα;    είναι μέχρι κάποιος να πλαστογραφήσει την δικιά σου και να νοικιάσει ενα όχημα που με αυτό θα πάει να κλέψει μια τράπεζα.
> Το όριο προφυλάκισης είναι 18 μήνες,  θα σου φέρνω τσιγάρα


Αυτο ακριβως.

Εμεις συγκρινουμε την διαδιακασια που απλα την εδειχνες σε καποιον αστυνομικο και ειτε την ειχες εκτυπωσει σπιτι σου ειτε ηταν αληθινη το ενα και το αυτο. Η κανονικη διαδικασια ειναι να τσεκαρουν τα στοιχεια, οπως γινεται σε ολες τις κανονικες χωρες. Αν γινει λοιπον η επαληθευση οπως πρεπει (πχ βαλουν τα στοιχεια σε καποιο laptop στο περιπολικο) τοτε ο χρονος ειναι ο ιδιος μην πω και μεγαλυτερος απο το να την εχεις στο κινητο σου.

Καποια στιγμη πρεπει να γινουμε κανονικη χωρα και εμεις και οχι να κυκλοφορουμε με κουρελοχαρτα.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Παιδιά εγώ που το δοκίμασα χτες, δώρον άδωρον, μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία για εμένα και για τους γονείς. Βγάζω την ταυτότητα την βγάζει ο υπάλληλος φωτοτυπία και τέλος. Επίσης επειδή αναφέρθηκε το GPAY, το χρησιμοποιώ αραιά και που, όταν δανείζεται ο αδερφός μου την πιστωτική και την χρειάζομαι και εγώ παράλληλα, οπότε είναι σαν να έχουμε 2 πιστωτικές. Πολύ βαβούρα για το τίποτα. Βγάζω Διαβατήριο για έξω και τέλος


Πολύ βαβούρα το gpay;
Πώς ακριβώς;
Το ότι δεν κουβαλάς κάρτες μαζί σου είναι απλά ένα τρομερό πλεονέκτημα.

----------


## KostakisK

> Πολύ βαβούρα το gpay;
> Πώς ακριβώς;
> Το ότι δεν κουβαλάς κάρτες μαζί σου είναι απλά ένα τρομερό πλεονέκτημα.


Όχι το GPAY, αυτό είναι εξυπηρετικότατο, μιλάω για το gov wallet απλά επειδή αναφέρθηκε το GPAY έδωσα και εγώ ένα παράδειγμα

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτά με σάρωση qr μετά δώσε έγκριση, περίμενε να σου έρθει ο κωδικός να τον πεις στον υπάλληλο....καληνύχτα. Πάρε το πλαστικό βγάλτο φωτοτυπία τέλος

----------


## tsigarid

Άνοιξε το 4, πέρασα ταυτότητα και άδεια οδήγησης όντας στο εξωτερικό χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα  :One thumb up:

----------


## asmatiop

Τέλειο είναι!  :Smile:  :One thumb up:

----------


## plou13

- - - Updated - - -




> Το ίδιο και στο Pass Wallet για Android.


εννοεις το wallet της google; Πως το περασες εκει;

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> εννοεις το wallet της google; Πως το περασες εκει;


Όχι, εννοώ την εφαρμογή Passwallet και δεν είναι της Google.
Πατάς το κουμπί "Προσθήκη στο wallet" μέσα από το gov gr wallet, κατεβαίνει ένα αρχείο pkpass, το οποίο ανοίγεις μέσα από το Passwallet.

----------


## globalnoise

> Βγάζω κινητό, ξεκλειδώνω, ανοίγω όλες τις εφαρμογές, ψάχνω και βρίσκω τη συγκεκριμένη, πατάω, (φαντάζομαι θα θέλει αποτύπωμα) κλπ.


Πες μου οτι χρησιμοποιείς Android χωρίς να μου πεις οτι χρησιμοποιείς Android

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτά με σάρωση qr μετά δώσε έγκριση, περίμενε να σου έρθει ο κωδικός να τον πεις στον υπάλληλο....καληνύχτα. Πάρε το πλαστικό βγάλτο φωτοτυπία τέλος


Τέλος... θα σου πουν κάποια στιγμή όταν θα σταματήσει να γίνεται δεκτός ο τρόπος αυτός, από παντού, ειδικά με τις καινούρις ταυτότητες ξεκινώντας από τις τράπεζες.

----------


## KostakisK

> Πες μου οτι χρησιμοποιείς Android χωρίς να μου πεις οτι χρησιμοποιείς Android
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Τέλος... θα σου πουν κάποια στιγμή όταν θα σταματήσει να γίνεται δεκτός ο τρόπος αυτός, από παντού, ειδικά με τις καινούρις ταυτότητες ξεκινώντας από τις τράπεζες.


Ωραία θα βγάλω διαβατήριο. Να δω τι θα λένε

----------


## ardi21

Κάποιοι συνεχίζεται να κάνετε ότι δεν καταλαβαίνετε και να γκριρινιαζετε απλά για να γκρινιάζετε.

----------


## netblues

Δλδ εσυ νιωθεις καλα να αφηνεις πισω σου ταυτοτητες σε φωτοτυπιες οι οποιες γινονται αποδεκτες και οπουδηποτε αλλου χωρις την εγκριση σου?

Καλη τυχη.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Κάποιοι συνεχίζεται να κάνετε ότι δεν καταλαβαίνετε και να γκριρινιαζετε απλά για να γκρινιάζετε.


Exεις πρόβλημα με την γρίνια ?
Χρειάζεται πολλές φορές, έστω και χωρίς λόγο.   :Razz:

----------


## xaris2335

Οι περισσότεροι χρήστες κινητών.

Δεν κάνουν update το σύστημα Android.Δεν εγκαθιστούν Antivirus.Κάνουν root το Android ή jailbreak το IOS.Δεν έχουν κλειδωμένο το κινητό.Δεν χρησιμοποιούν κρυπτογράφηση.Εγκαθιστούν οποιαδήποτε εφαρμογή χωρίς να γνωρίζουν τι δικαιώματα δίνει στο κινητό.

+ όλα αυτά με το ψηφιακό wallet που έχει μέσα και το mobile banking είναι βούτυρο στο ψωμί για τον black hat hacker. Έτσι και το χάσεις καλά ξεμπερδέματα και αντίο τραπεζικέ λογαριασμέ.
Άσε που στο εξωτερικό το ψηφιακό wallet δεν έχει καμία αξία  :Wink: 

βλέπω να πληθαίνουν δυστυχώς παρόμοια περιστατικά κοινωικής μηχανικής, κλοπής κινητών και όχι μόνο. :RTFM:  :Closed topic:

----------


## Eaglos

Ποσες φορες σας εχουν σταματησει μπατσοι για ελεγχο και το εχουμε αναγει ως νουμερο ενα επιχειρημα;

Σε 44 χρονια εχω δειξει ταυτοτητα 4 φορες στα οργανα με την τελευταια φορα επι δραχμων. Τα τελευταια 15 χρονια η ταυτοτητα χρειαστηκε στα διαδικαστικα του γαμου και οταν αλλαξα δουλεια. Γενικα πιανει αραχνες στο πορτοφολι, παιζει να εχει ληξει κιολας.

Περισσοτερο χρησιμοποιω το ΑΜΚΑ και το ΑΦΜ παρα την ταυτοτητα.

----------


## ardi21

> Οι περισσότεροι χρήστες κινητών.
> 
> Δεν κάνουν update το σύστημα Android.Δεν εγκαθιστούν Antivirus.Κάνουν root το Android ή jailbreak το IOS.Δεν έχουν κλειδωμένο το κινητό.Δεν χρησιμοποιούν κρυπτογράφηση.Εγκαθιστούν οποιαδήποτε εφαρμογή χωρίς να γνωρίζουν τι δικαιώματα δίνει στο κινητό.
> 
> + όλα αυτά με το ψηφιακό wallet που έχει μέσα και το mobile banking είναι βούτυρο στο ψωμί για τον black hat hacker. Έτσι και το χάσεις καλά ξεμπερδέματα και αντίο τραπεζικέ λογαριασμέ.
> Άσε που στο εξωτερικό το ψηφιακό wallet δεν έχει καμία αξία 
> 
> βλέπω να πληθαίνουν δυστυχώς παρόμοια περιστατικά κοινωικής μηχανικής, κλοπής κινητών και όχι μόνο.


1) Kανουν update γενικα γιατι τους πρηζει με ειδοποιησεις.
2) Το antivirus περισσοτερο κακο κανει αλλα θα συμφωνησω οτι πολλοι κατεβαζουν εφαρμογες που δεν ξερουν τι ειναι. Οποτε ειναι μια επιπλεον δικλειδα ασφαλειας.
3) Root κανουν ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΙ χρηστες. Βγες εξω να ρωτησεις 100 τυχαιους ανθρωπους τι ειναι το root και πες μου ποιοι σου απαντησαν σωστα και ποιοι απο αυτους το εχουν κανει. Το 95% δεν ξερει καν τι ειναι. Μην βγαζεις συμπερασμα απο τους χρηστες των τεχνολογικων forum.
4) Εγω δεν εχω δει ποτε στην ζωη μου μη κλειδωμενο κινητο. Ισως σε καποιους πιο ηλικιωμενους αλλα αυτοι ετσι και αλλιως σπανια χρησιμοποιουν e-banking κτλ.
5) Κρυπτογραφηση κανουν ελαχιστοι οντως, αλλα αν εχεις κλειδωμενο κινητο το θεωρω λιγο υπερβολη.

Ακομα και το κινητο να καταφερει να ανοιξει καποιος, πως ακριβως θα μπει στην εφαρμογη της τραπεζας σου?

----------


## xaris2335

> Ακομα και το κινητο να καταφερει να ανοιξει καποιος πως ακριβως θα μπει στην εφαρμογη της τραπεζας σου?


όλα τα credentials αποθηκεύονται στο λειτουργικό, κάνοντας το root & brute force attack, 0day exploits, backdoors αλλά και με άλλους τρόπους που απαιτείται φυσική πρόσβαση αποκτάει πρόσβαση στο κινητό και στο λογαριασμό τράπεζας.
Ζούμε στο 2021 και νέοι τρόποι βρίσκονται κάθε χρόνο.
Ακόμη και κρυπτογραφημένο να είναι το κινητό μπορεί να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση.

Άσε που το κράτος θα έχει όλα τα δεδομένα σου και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αργότερα θα ενσωματωθεί και το ιατρικό σου ιστορικό το οποίο θα πουλιέται σε εταιρείες.
Όπως ακούμε τώρα να πωλούνται τα δεδομένα μας στο facebook.
Προσωπικά ΔΕΝ τους έχω ΚΑΜΙΑ εμπιστοσύνη. :Mad: 

Υ.Γ. Αργότερα θα έρθουν και θα πουν ότι αυτό δεν είναι ασφαλές και πρέπει να βάλουμε RFID θα με θυμηθείτε αλλά τότε θα είναι αργά. :Wink:

----------


## Gentoo

> Οι περισσότεροι χρήστες κινητών.
> 
> Δεν κάνουν update το σύστημα Android.Δεν εγκαθιστούν Antivirus.Κάνουν root το Android ή jailbreak το IOS.Δεν έχουν κλειδωμένο το κινητό.Δεν χρησιμοποιούν κρυπτογράφηση.Εγκαθιστούν οποιαδήποτε εφαρμογή χωρίς να γνωρίζουν τι δικαιώματα δίνει στο κινητό.
> 
> + όλα αυτά με το ψηφιακό wallet που έχει μέσα και το mobile banking είναι βούτυρο στο ψωμί για τον black hat hacker. Έτσι και το χάσεις καλά ξεμπερδέματα και αντίο τραπεζικέ λογαριασμέ.
> Άσε που στο εξωτερικό το ψηφιακό wallet δεν έχει καμία αξία 
> 
> βλέπω να πληθαίνουν δυστυχώς παρόμοια περιστατικά κοινωικής μηχανικής, κλοπής κινητών και όχι μόνο.


Υπερβολική κινδυνολογία με υποθετικές επιθέσεις, λες και γίνονται 100 τέτοιες την ημέρα, για να δικαιολογήσεις την αντίθεσή σου ως προς το wallet.

Μπορούσες απλώς να πεις πως δεν το γουστάρεις. 

Το αν έχω root εγώ ή non encrypted storage κάποιος άλλος, δεν έχει να κάνει με το wallet.

Και please, σταματήστε με αυτό το τσιτάτο "θα μας αδειάσουν τους τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς". Έχω βαρεθεί να το ακούω.

----------


## xaris2335

> Υπερβολική κινδυνολογία με υποθετικές επιθέσεις, λες και γίνονται 100 τέτοιες την ημέρα, για να δικαιολογήσεις την αντίθεσή σου ως προς το wallet.
> 
> Μπορούσες απλώς να πεις πως δεν το γουστάρεις.
> 
> Το αν έχω root εγώ ή non encrypted storage κάποιος άλλος, δεν έχει να κάνει με το wallet.
> 
> Και please, σταματήστε με αυτό το τσιτάτο "θα μας αδειάσουν τους τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς". Έχω βαρεθεί να το ακούω.


ε βέβαια έτσι είναι όταν δεν έχεις επιχειρήματα  :ROFL: 
Καλή συνέχεια ότι είχα να πω το είπα *and i rest my case* :Wink:

----------


## ThReSh

> Υπερβολική κινδυνολογία

----------


## Chingachgook

ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ έχουμε μαζί σας κάρτες, ταυτότητες, πολλοί γράφουμε αφμ σε χαρτάκι και ανησυχείτε μη σας χακαρουν το κινητό;
Εντάξει λοιπόν....

----------


## Gentoo

> ε βέβαια έτσι είναι όταν δεν έχεις επιχειρήματα 
> Καλή συνέχεια ότι είχα να πω το είπα *and i rest my case*


Δεν σκοπεύω να κοντραριστώ μαζί σου, αλλά σε προκαλώ/προσκαλώ να μου παραθέσεις ρεαλιστικά παραδείγματα επιθέσεων που έχουν συμβεί σε rooted συσκευές, πρόσφατα, στη χώρα.

Εσύ το επικαλέστηκες, εσύ βαρύνεσαι με το να αποδείξεις ό,τι ισχύει.  :Wink:

----------


## deniSun

Ποτέ δεν φανταζομουν ότι υπάρχουν τόσοι πολλοί ειδικοί σε θέματα ασφάλειας στο φορουμ.
Θα μου πεις γιατί όχι;
Εχθές ο άλλος μου έλεγε ότι δεν θέλει ασύρματο ποντίκι γιατί φοβάται την ακτινοβολία.

Α μην ξεχάσω να δώσω τις καλημέρες μου στην οικογένεια του πθ που με παρακολουθεί μέσω της νέας εφαρμογής.
Μαρέβα μου τι φαγητό έχετε σήμερα;
Εμείς γαύρο;
Το ξέρω βρε ότι το ξέρετε.

----------


## xaris2335

> Δεν σκοπεύω να κοντραριστώ μαζί σου, αλλά σε προκαλώ/προσκαλώ να μου παραθέσεις ρεαλιστικά παραδείγματα επιθέσεων που έχουν συμβεί σε rooted συσκευές, πρόσφατα, στη χώρα.
> 
> Εσύ το επικαλέστηκες, εσύ βαρύνεσαι με το να αποδείξεις ό,τι ισχύει.


επιθέσεις σε root συσκευές προς το παρόν δεν έχει κοινοποιηθεί κάτι, κοινωνική μηχανική όμως ναι πάρα πολλά συμβάντα.
https://www.dikaiologitika.gr/eidhse...iko-logariasmo
https://www.ant1news.gr/eidiseis/art...-meso-phishing
https://www.protothema.gr/economy/ar...email-kai-sms/
https://www.tvopen.gr/watch/126699/k...yphran5400eyro
και βάζω στοίχημα θα δούμε ακόμη περισσότερα δυστυχώς. Και αυτό γιατί ο κόσμος ΔΕΝ είναι ενημερωμένος ούτε έχει εκπαιδευτεί σωστά.

όπως είπα ΔΕΝ έχω ΚΑΜΙΑ εμπιστοσύνη το ΚΡΑΤΟΣ !!

----------


## Zus

> επιθέσεις σε root συσκευές προς το παρόν δεν έχει κοινοποιηθεί κάτι, κοινωνική μηχανική όμως ναι πάρα πολλά συμβάντα.
> https://www.dikaiologitika.gr/eidhse...iko-logariasmo
> https://www.ant1news.gr/eidiseis/art...-meso-phishing
> https://www.protothema.gr/economy/ar...email-kai-sms/
> https://www.tvopen.gr/watch/126699/k...yphran5400eyro
> και βάζω στοίχημα θα δούμε ακόμη περισσότερα δυστυχώς. Και αυτό γιατί ο κόσμος ΔΕΝ είναι ενημερωμένος ούτε έχει εκπαιδευτεί σωστά.
> 
> όπως είπα ΔΕΝ έχω ΚΑΜΙΑ εμπιστοσύνη το ΚΡΑΤΟΣ !!


Το social engineering όμως, δεν έχει να κάνει με την εμπιστοσύνη στην όποια εφαρμογή.

----------


## Gentoo

> επιθέσεις σε root συσκευές προς το παρόν δεν έχει κοινοποιηθεί κάτι, κοινωνική μηχανική όμως ναι πάρα πολλά συμβάντα.
> https://www.dikaiologitika.gr/eidhse...iko-logariasmo
> https://www.ant1news.gr/eidiseis/art...-meso-phishing
> https://www.protothema.gr/economy/ar...email-kai-sms/
> https://www.tvopen.gr/watch/126699/k...yphran5400eyro
> και βάζω στοίχημα θα δούμε ακόμη περισσότερα δυστυχώς. Και αυτό γιατί ο κόσμος ΔΕΝ είναι ενημερωμένος ούτε έχει εκπαιδευτεί σωστά.
> 
> όπως είπα ΔΕΝ έχω ΚΑΜΙΑ εμπιστοσύνη το ΚΡΑΤΟΣ !!


Εντάξει τώρα. Μιλάς για κινδύνους ασφαλείας λόγω root, unencrypted storage, κλπ και μου παραθέτεις ειδήσεις για phising.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Είμαστε εντάξει. Προχωράμε.  :One thumb up:

----------


## euri

Η κοινωνική μηχανική δεν αφορά μόνο την τεχνολογία. Περισσότερες και ευκολότερες απάτες γίνονται άνευ τεχνολογίας. Πχ https://www.zougla.gr/greece/article...s-sta-epigonta

Σε κάθε περίπτωση ο αδύναμος κρίκος είναι ο άνθρωπος και όχι η τεχνολογία. Αυτός που δεν σκέφτεται ήδεν ξέρει, είτε με root/jailbreak, είτε χωρίς, θα την πάθει τη ζημιά.

Τα λέμε και τα ξαναλέμε σε ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν οικειότητα με την τεχνολογία, να τα λέμε κι εδώ πέρα;

----------


## Gentoo

> Η κοινωνική μηχανική δεν αφορά μόνο την τεχνολογία. Περισσότερες και ευκολότερες απάτες γίνονται άνευ τεχνολογίας. Πχ https://www.zougla.gr/greece/article...s-sta-epigonta
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση ο αδύναμος κρίκος είναι ο άνθρωπος και όχι η τεχνολογία. Αυτός που δεν σκέφτεται ήδεν ξέρει, είτε με root/jailbreak, είτε χωρίς, θα την πάθει τη ζημιά.
> 
> Τα λέμε και τα ξαναλέμε σε ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν οικειότητα με την τεχνολογία, να τα λέμε κι εδώ πέρα;


Έτσι ακριβώς. Το γνωστό PEBCAK

----------


## sdikr

> Οι περισσότεροι χρήστες κινητών.
> 
> Δεν κάνουν update το σύστημα Android.Δεν εγκαθιστούν Antivirus.Κάνουν root το Android ή jailbreak το IOS.Δεν έχουν κλειδωμένο το κινητό.Δεν χρησιμοποιούν κρυπτογράφηση.Εγκαθιστούν οποιαδήποτε εφαρμογή χωρίς να γνωρίζουν τι δικαιώματα δίνει στο κινητό.
> 
> + όλα αυτά με το ψηφιακό wallet που έχει μέσα και το mobile banking είναι βούτυρο στο ψωμί για τον black hat hacker. Έτσι και το χάσεις καλά ξεμπερδέματα και αντίο τραπεζικέ λογαριασμέ.
> Άσε που στο εξωτερικό το ψηφιακό wallet δεν έχει καμία αξία 
> 
> βλέπω να πληθαίνουν δυστυχώς παρόμοια περιστατικά κοινωικής μηχανικής, κλοπής κινητών και όχι μόνο.


Τα έχεις κάνει πραγματικά αχταρμά

Δεν χρειάζεται AV,     αυτός που κάνει root συνήθως γνωρίζει και το τι κάνει εγκατάσταση, αυτός που δεν κάνει root και κάνει εγκατάσταση ότι βρει και πάλι δεν κινδυνεύει.
Το ότι δεν είναι κλειδωμένο το κινητό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν έχουν κλείδωμα οι εφαρμογές,  ακόμα όταν δεν είναι κλειδωμένο δεν σου επιτρέπει την χρήση καρτών κλπ

Το πιο ωραίο είναι το ότι είναι άχρηστο το ψηφιακό wallet Που εχει το Mobile banking άχρηστο στο εξωτερικό

- - - Updated - - -




> όλα τα credentials αποθηκεύονται στο λειτουργικό, κάνοντας το root & brute force attack, 0day exploits, backdoors αλλά και με άλλους τρόπους που απαιτείται φυσική πρόσβαση αποκτάει πρόσβαση στο κινητό και στο λογαριασμό τράπεζας.
> Ζούμε στο 2021 και νέοι τρόποι βρίσκονται κάθε χρόνο.
> Ακόμη και κρυπτογραφημένο να είναι το κινητό μπορεί να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση.
> 
> Άσε που το κράτος θα έχει όλα τα δεδομένα σου και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αργότερα θα ενσωματωθεί και το ιατρικό σου ιστορικό το οποίο θα πουλιέται σε εταιρείες.
> Όπως ακούμε τώρα να πωλούνται τα δεδομένα μας στο facebook.
> Προσωπικά ΔΕΝ τους έχω ΚΑΜΙΑ εμπιστοσύνη.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Αργότερα θα έρθουν και θα πουν ότι αυτό δεν είναι ασφαλές και πρέπει να βάλουμε RFID θα με θυμηθείτε αλλά τότε θα είναι αργά.


Επιτέλους είπες την μεγάλη αλήθεια   θα μας βάλουν τσιπάκι!!!

----------


## xaris2335

> Ποτέ δεν φανταζομουν ότι υπάρχουν τόσοι πολλοί ειδικοί σε θέματα ασφάλειας στο φορουμ.
> Θα μου πεις γιατί όχι;
> Εχθές ο άλλος μου έλεγε ότι δεν θέλει ασύρματο ποντίκι γιατί φοβάται την ακτινοβολία.


Δηλαδή αυτοί είναι χαζοί και παρανοϊκοί που βάζουν ταινία στις webcam;  :Laughing:

----------


## sdikr

> Δηλαδή αυτοί είναι χαζοί και παρανοϊκοί που βάζουν ταινία στις webcam;


Ναι...

----------


## Gentoo

> Δηλαδή αυτοί είναι χαζοί και παρανοϊκοί που βάζουν ταινία στις webcam;


Χρήση της κάμερας για παράνομους σκοπούς μπορεί να κάνει οποιαδήποτε εφαρμογή θέλει, αν σχεδιαστεί γι'αυτό το σκοπό, χωρίς να θεωρείται απαραιτήτως malware απ'το σύστημα.

Στο android 12, υπάρχει η επιλογή να σου υποδεικνύει το σύστημα όταν γίνεται χρήση της κάμερας, του μικροφώνου, του location, κλπ. 

Πολύ whataboutism έχει πέσει, για να μας πείσεις. Χάθηκε το νόημα...

----------


## Mr Arkadin

> ε βέβαια έτσι είναι όταν δεν έχεις επιχειρήματα 
> Καλή συνέχεια ότι είχα να πω το είπα and i rest my case


Το παλιό είναι καλό, το νέο είναι επικίνδυνο. Τα feeds που παρακολουθείτε σας έχουν ποτίσει φόβο και συντήρηση. Ή ακόμα χειρότερα πουλάτε μιζέρια γιατί βολεύει το "παιχνίδι" σας.

----------


## xaris2335

> Δεν χρειάζεται AV, αυτός που κάνει root συνήθως γνωρίζει και το τι κάνει εγκατάσταση,


Οι έφηβοι ναι κάνουν root και όχι δεν είναι είναι κανένας αχταρμάς αυτά προτείνουν να κάνεις στο κινητό
https://www.mcafee.com/blogs/mobile-...bile-security/


καλή συνέχεια  :One thumb up:

----------


## ardi21

> όλα τα credentials αποθηκεύονται στο λειτουργικό, κάνοντας το root & brute force attack, 0day exploits, backdoors αλλά και με άλλους τρόπους που απαιτείται φυσική πρόσβαση αποκτάει πρόσβαση στο κινητό και στο λογαριασμό τράπεζας.
> Ζούμε στο 2021 και νέοι τρόποι βρίσκονται κάθε χρόνο.
> Ακόμη και κρυπτογραφημένο να είναι το κινητό μπορεί να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση.
> 
> Άσε που το κράτος θα έχει όλα τα δεδομένα σου και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αργότερα θα ενσωματωθεί και το ιατρικό σου ιστορικό το οποίο θα πουλιέται σε εταιρείες.
> Όπως ακούμε τώρα να πωλούνται τα δεδομένα μας στο facebook.
> Προσωπικά ΔΕΝ τους έχω ΚΑΜΙΑ εμπιστοσύνη.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Αργότερα θα έρθουν και θα πουν ότι αυτό δεν είναι ασφαλές και πρέπει να βάλουμε RFID θα με θυμηθείτε αλλά τότε θα είναι αργά.


Ποια credentials αποθηκευονται στο λειτουργικο? Οι κωδικοι του e-banking στην εφαρμογη της τραπεζας σου?

----------


## sdikr

> Οι έφηβοι ναι κάνουν root και όχι δεν είναι είναι κανένας αχταρμάς αυτά προτείνουν να κάνεις στο κινητό
> https://www.mcafee.com/blogs/mobile-...bile-security/
> 
> 
> καλή συνέχεια


Μου δίνεις δηλαδή λινκ απο εταιρία που κάνει AV  που λέει πόσο απαραίτητο είναι να έχεις το δικό μας AV στην συσκευή σου;
Και το λες αυτό επιχείρημα; 

Μείνει στα τσιπάκια, καλύτερο είναι

----------


## ThReSh

Windows Phone της HTC πήρε το μάτι μου, blast from the past.

----------


## globalnoise

> όλα τα credentials αποθηκεύονται στο λειτουργικό, κάνοντας το root & brute force attack, 0day exploits, backdoors αλλά και με άλλους τρόπους που απαιτείται φυσική πρόσβαση αποκτάει πρόσβαση στο κινητό και στο λογαριασμό τράπεζας.
> Ζούμε στο 2021 και νέοι τρόποι βρίσκονται κάθε χρόνο.
> Ακόμη και κρυπτογραφημένο να είναι το κινητό μπορεί να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση.
> 
> Άσε που το κράτος θα έχει όλα τα δεδομένα σου και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αργότερα θα ενσωματωθεί και το ιατρικό σου ιστορικό το οποίο θα πουλιέται σε εταιρείες.
> Όπως ακούμε τώρα να πωλούνται τα δεδομένα μας στο facebook.
> Προσωπικά ΔΕΝ τους έχω ΚΑΜΙΑ εμπιστοσύνη.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Αργότερα θα έρθουν και θα πουν ότι αυτό δεν είναι ασφαλές και πρέπει να βάλουμε RFID θα με θυμηθείτε αλλά τότε θα είναι αργά.


Ήρθε ο Αύγουστος. Ίσως χρειάζεσαι λίγη ζωή στην πραγματικότητα.

----------


## Crosswind

> Exεις πρόβλημα με την γρίνια ?
> Χρειάζεται πολλές φορές, έστω και χωρίς λόγο.


Παντρεμένος ε?  :Razz:

----------


## xaris2335

Καλά πιστέψτε ότι θέλετε αν νομίζετε ότι τα ξέρετε όλα. :Wink: 
Εγώ προτιμώ να ακούω Ανθρώπους που είναι χρόνια στην κυβερνο ασφάλεια και όταν ανεβαίνουν στην defcon τους ακούν όλοι με μεγάλη προσοχή όπως πχ Kevin mitnick, edward snowden,john mcafee,Πασχάλης παπαγρηγορίου, Χρήστος Κασταμονίτης.
ότι είχα να πω το είπα καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Παντρεμένος ε?


Και χωρισμένος μετά από 25 χρόνια και 2 παιδιά  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Καλά πιστέψτε ότι θέλετε αν νομίζετε ότι τα ξέρετε όλα.
> Εγώ προτιμώ να ακούω Ανθρώπους που είναι χρόνια στην κυβερνο ασφάλεια και όταν ανεβαίνουν στην defcon τους ακούν όλοι με μεγάλη προσοχή όπως πχ Kevin mitnick, edward snowden,john mcafee,Πασχάλης παπαγρηγορίου, Χρήστος Κασταμονίτης.
> ότι είχα να πω το είπα καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.


Και ακούς και αυτούς με το τσιπάκι, αλλά δεν τους διαφημίζεις  :Wink:

----------


## Chingachgook

> Και ακούς και αυτούς με το τσιπάκι, αλλά δεν τους διαφημίζεις


Άσε.

Τις προάλλες έπιασε να βουίζει το αφτί μου, θορυβήθηκα αρχικά, αλλά μετά συνειδητοποίησα ότι μπήκε νερό και βραχυκύκλωσε το τσιπάκι του εμβολίου.

Δεν είναι να τα γελάς αυτά. 


*Spoiler:*




 :onetooth:  :fool:  :Crazy:

----------


## Gentoo

Άνοιξε και για τα ΑΦΜ που λήγουν σε 5. Το δικό μου είναι ένα απ'αυτά.  :Clap:

----------


## KostakisK

Εγώ τώρα αναρωτιέμαι. Θα μείνουμε με τα ψηφιακά δελτία ταυτότητας παράλληλα με τα χάρτινα ή θα έρθει η πλαστική ταυτότητα με τσίπ?

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ τώρα αναρωτιέμαι. Θα μείνουμε με τα ψηφιακά δελτία ταυτότητας παράλληλα με τα χάρτινα ή θα έρθει η πλαστική ταυτότητα με τσίπ?


Θα έρθει και η νέα ταυτότητα,  δεν υπάρχει διαφυγή  :Razz:

----------


## KostakisK

> Θα έρθει και η νέα ταυτότητα,  δεν υπάρχει διαφυγή


έρχεται το τέλος........ :ROFL:

----------


## tsigarid

Λένε ότι οι νέες ταυτότητες καθυστερούν γιατί το τσιπάκι τους χρησιμοποιεί παραπλήσιες συχνότητες με αυτό του εμβολίου, και υπάρχουν παρεμβολές  :Crazy:

----------


## Atheros

Τελικά ήρθε στις μέρες μας το 666 που προφήτευσε ο Παΐσιος....

----------


## dimyok

> Εγώ τώρα αναρωτιέμαι. Θα μείνουμε με τα ψηφιακά δελτία ταυτότητας παράλληλα με τα χάρτινα ή θα έρθει η πλαστική ταυτότητα με τσίπ?


Πρεπει να πληρωσεις τα παραβολα για να βγαλεις το νεο διπλωμα - με το παλιο το χαρτινο δε στο βγαζει στο κινητο .Μαπα το καρπουζι παλι ολα ειναι επικοινωνιακα  ΜΤΣΚΗ ΓΜΙΕΣΑΙ  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## KostakisK

> Πρεπει να πληρωσεις τα παραβολα για να βγαλεις το νεο διπλωμα - με το παλιο το χαρτινο δε στο βγαζει στο κινητο .Μαπα το καρπουζι παλι ολα ειναι επικοινωνιακα  ΜΤΣΚΗ ΓΜΙΕΣΑΙ


Μην βρίζεις τον Σωτήρα μας.

----------


## runner70

> Πρεπει να πληρωσεις τα παραβολα για να βγαλεις το νεο διπλωμα - με το παλιο το χαρτινο δε στο βγαζει στο κινητο .Μαπα το καρπουζι παλι ολα ειναι επικοινωνιακα  ΜΤΣΚΗ ΓΜΙΕΣΑΙ


Μια χαρα μου το περασε το ροζ χαρτινο διπλωμα. Για το αν θα στο περασει δεν παιζει ρολο αν ειναι παλιο αλλα το αν εχει συνδεθει το αφμ με το διπλωμα. Σε περίπτωση που δεν, υπάρχει διαδικασία που αναγραφεται στις ρυθμισεις, μπαινεις στο drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Τελικά ήρθε στις μέρες μας το 666 που προφήτευσε ο Παΐσιος....


Οι Iron Maiden φταίνε για όλα που ήρθαν πρόσφατα στη χώρα μας.
Τυχαίο ότι όλα ξεκίνησαν μετά τη συναυλία αυτών των σαταναδων; :Twisted Evil:

----------


## D_J_V

Αν είστε ξέρω γω κάτω απο 65 και γράφετε όλες τις μπούρδες για φακέλωμα, τσιπάρισμα, Παϊσιο κλπ και τα εννοείτε τοτε περαστικά σας
Λογικά είστε χωρις σπουδές και με το ζόρι βγάλατε Λύκειο στην επαρχία!!

----------


## KostakisK

> Αν είστε ξέρω γω κάτω απο 65 και γράφετε όλες τις μπούρδες για φακέλωμα, τσιπάρισμα, Παϊσιο κλπ και τα εννοείτε τοτε περαστικά σας
> Λογικά είστε χωρις σπουδές και με το ζόρι βγάλατε Λύκειο στην επαρχία!!


Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά, Ναυτιλία και Βιομηχανία. Και πρέπει να αντιληφθείς πότε κάνουμε πλάκα.

----------


## dimyok

> Μια χαρα μου το περασε το ροζ χαρτινο διπλωμα. Για το αν θα στο περασει δεν παιζει ρολο αν ειναι παλιο αλλα το αν εχει συνδεθει το αφμ με το διπλωμα. Σε περίπτωση που δεν, υπάρχει διαδικασία που αναγραφεται στις ρυθμισεις, μπαινεις στο drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr


Τα στοιχεία σας καταχωρήθηκαν επιτυχώς. Θα ενημερωθείτε μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία επικαιροποίησης των στοιχείων σας. Τhanks !  :One thumb up:

----------


## sdikr

> Τα στοιχεία σας καταχωρήθηκαν επιτυχώς. Θα ενημερωθείτε μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία επικαιροποίησης των στοιχείων σας. Τhanks !


Την επόμενη φορά καλο θα είναι να διαβάζεις τις συχνές ερωτήσεις πριν αρχίσεις τα γαλλικά

- - - Updated - - -




> Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά, Ναυτιλία και Βιομηχανία. Και πρέπει να αντιληφθείς *πότε κάνουμε πλάκα*.


Δεν υπάρχει σχολή για αυτό δυστυχώς

----------


## hammered

Τσακώνεστε για διάφορες μικρολεπτομέρειες αλλά ξεχάσατε το σημαντικότερο: Η ταυτότητα γράφει το θρήσκευμα;

----------


## Atheros

> Τσακώνεστε για διάφορες μικρολεπτομέρειες αλλά ξεχάσατε το σημαντικότερο: Η ταυτότητα γράφει το θρήσκευμα;


ΔΕ γράφει θρήσκευμα!!! Απαράδεκτον! Λαοσύναξη τώρα!!

----------


## deniSun

> Καλά πιστέψτε ότι θέλετε αν νομίζετε ότι τα ξέρετε όλα.
> Εγώ προτιμώ να ακούω Ανθρώπους που είναι χρόνια στην κυβερνο ασφάλεια και όταν ανεβαίνουν στην defcon τους ακούν όλοι με μεγάλη προσοχή όπως πχ Kevin mitnick, edward snowden,john mcafee,Πασχάλης παπαγρηγορίου, Χρήστος Κασταμονίτης.
> ότι είχα να πω το είπα καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.


Όλοι αυτοί που αναφέρεις λένε ότι ακολουθώντας όσα έγραψες είσαι προστατευμένος;
Παλιότερα λέγαμε ότι η καλύτερη ασφάλεια είναι να βγάλεις τον ηυ από την μπριζα.
Σήμερα ακόμα και αυτό να κάνεις δεν θα καταφέρεις τίποτα.

----------


## dimyok

[QUOTE=sdikr;7295573]Την επόμενη φορά καλο θα είναι να διαβάζεις τις συχνές ερωτήσεις πριν αρχίσεις τα γαλλικά

Δεν ολοκληρωθηκε ακομα - μολις σκεφτεις εδω τη διευθυνση μεταφορων και τη πιθανοτητα να σκαλωσουν στη διαδικασία τα γαλλικα σου ερχονται αμεσως   :Razz:

----------


## Penguin

Το ξεπεράσαμε το thread με το διπλασιασμό ή ακόμα;  :Thinking:

----------


## xaris2335

Το ψηφιακό αντίγραφο ταυτότητας δεν συνιστά ταξιδιωτικό έγγραφο. *Ως εκ τούτου, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο σε πτήσεις εσωτερικού, αλλά όχι σε διεθνείς πτήσεις ή σε μετακινήσεις εντός της ζώνης Σένγκεν.*

- - - Updated - - -

Άντε γεια και καλά ξεμπερδέματα  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Κάτι ήξερε ο συγχωρεμένος και τους ξεφτίλιζε.

----------


## drberto

Παρεπιμπτοντως σημερα ανοιξε το fuel pass 2.Ενω οι αρχικες ενημερωσεις ελεγαν οτι θα ξεκινα με ΑΦΜ με ληγοντα το 0,οποιος μπει στην εφαρμογη θα δει οτι ξεκινα απο τα ΑΦΜ που ληγουν σε 1..Σημερα συγκεκριμενα δεχεται ΑΦΜ που ληγουν σε 1,2 και 3.

----------


## Andreaslar

Τσίρκο...αντί για 0,1 έβαλαν 1,2,3.

----------


## D_J_V

> Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά, Ναυτιλία και Βιομηχανία. Και πρέπει να αντιληφθείς πότε κάνουμε πλάκα.


Τα ειρωνικά σχόλια ξεχωρίζουν 

Ομως κάτι άλλα μαλλον δεν ειναι πλάκα …

----------


## Zus

> Τσίρκο...αντί για 0,1 έβαλαν 1,2,3.


Ίσως είναι από χωριό με (ούτε) απολυτήριο λυκείου οι υπεύθυνοι?

----------


## dimyok

Αποκλειεται . Αν ειναι απο χωριο οπως σε ορισμενες υπηρεσιες μιλαμε για επιπεδο δημοτικου 4-5-6 με λενε ποπη . Αν εχεις αλλο νουμερο το πουλο  :Razz:  Και εγω ελπιζα οτι θα γινει δουλεια γρηγορα και χωρις ταλαιπωρια αλλα μπα .... Μια γμημενη ανανεωση διπλωματος και μας ειχαν βγαλει τη ψυχη 4 μηνες

----------


## xaris2335

> Ίσως είναι από χωριό με (ούτε) απολυτήριο λυκείου οι υπεύθυνοι?


τα χωριατόπαιδα είναι σπίρτα αναμμένα μάλλον κολεγιό παιδά απο πόλη είναι βισματούχοι, ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ & ΑΝΙΔΕΟΙ.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Το ψηφιακό αντίγραφο ταυτότητας δεν συνιστά ταξιδιωτικό έγγραφο. *Ως εκ τούτου, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο σε πτήσεις εσωτερικού, αλλά όχι σε διεθνείς πτήσεις ή σε μετακινήσεις εντός της ζώνης Σένγκεν.*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Άντε γεια και καλά ξεμπερδέματα 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Κάτι ήξερε ο συγχωρεμένος και τους ξεφτίλιζε.


Αυτό είναι γνωστό από την πρώτη μέρα.
Γιατί μας το ποστάρεις ως νέα πληροφορία;
Έχεις κάτι χρήσιμο πραγματικά να πεις στα τόσα ποστ σου;

----------


## Zus

> Αποκλειεται . Αν ειναι απο χωριο οπως σε ορισμενες υπηρεσιες μιλαμε για επιπεδο δημοτικου 4-5-6 με λενε ποπη . Αν εχεις αλλο νουμερο το πουλο  Και εγω ελπιζα οτι θα γινει δουλεια γρηγορα και χωρις ταλαιπωρια αλλα μπα .... Μια γμημενη ανανεωση διπλωματος και μας ειχαν βγαλει τη ψυχη 4 μηνες


Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι ούτε και οι ίδιοι δεν ξέρουν γιατί τα πάνε ένα-ένα ή δυο-δυο.

----------


## sdikr

> Τσίρκο...αντί για 0,1 έβαλαν 1,2,3.


Παλι τα ίδια  και Offtopic;

----------


## Mosfet

> Ίσως είναι από χωριό με (ούτε) απολυτήριο λυκείου οι υπεύθυνοι?


Τι λυκείου; Ούτε καν δημοτικού!  :Razz: 
Τους παραπέμπω στο βιβλίο μαθηματικών της πρώτης δημοτικού:

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...35#post7294235

----------


## deniSun

> Καλή συνέχεια ότι είχα να πω το είπα and i rest my case





> καλή συνέχεια





> ότι είχα να πω το είπα καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.





> Άντε γεια και καλά ξεμπερδέματα


Ρίξε άλλη μια χαιρετούρα το απόγευμα ή το βράδυ.
Το σηκώνει ο οργανισμός μας.

----------


## Chingachgook

:Laughing:  :Respekt:

----------


## icsd08063

> Ενδιαφέρον αυτό.
> Ξέρουμε αν περνάνε και στο google wallet;


Δεν έχω δυστυχώς Android συσκευή να δοκίμαζα. Και ακόμη να έρθει σειρά μου, του πατέρα μου, του αδερφού μου, της δικιάς μου  :Sorry:

----------


## globalnoise

> Τσίρκο...αντί για 0,1 έβαλαν 1,2,3.





> Ίσως είναι από χωριό με (ούτε) απολυτήριο λυκείου οι υπεύθυνοι?





> τα χωριατόπαιδα είναι σπίρτα αναμμένα μάλλον κολεγιό παιδά απο πόλη είναι βισματούχοι, ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ & ΑΝΙΔΕΟΙ.


Τρομερό πράγμα ε, που δεν ξεκίνησε με 0 αλλά θα τελειώσει με 0, τι να λέμε τώρα, μα καλά ποιος το σκέφτηκε? Θα χαλάσει το κομπιούτερ με αυτό που έκαναν.

Αν την επόμενη φορά ανοίξει μια πλατφόρμα με τα ΑΦΜ που τελειώνουν σε 8, 4, 7 ας πούμε, τι θα πάθετε; Εγκεφαλικό;

----------


## Gentoo

> Τρομερό πράγμα ε, που δεν ξεκίνησε με 0 αλλά θα τελειώσει με 0, τι να λέμε τώρα, μα καλά ποιος το σκέφτηκε? Θα χαλάσει το κομπιούτερ με αυτό που έκαναν.
> 
> Αν την επόμενη φορά ανοίξει μια πλατφόρμα με τα ΑΦΜ που τελειώνουν σε 8, 4, 7 ας πούμε, τι θα πάθετε; Εγκεφαλικό;


Εν τω μεταξύ, και μόνο που τα πάνε 3-3, μέχρι την πέμπτη θα έχουν ανοίξει για όλους. Απο βδομάδα όλοι θα μπορούν να έχουν διαθέσιμο το ποσό.

Γκρίνια για την γκρίνια, πραγματικά.

----------


## GZahos

> Γκρίνια για την γκρίνια, πραγματικά.


Έτσι. Να προέτοιμάζονται και οι υπόλοιποι για τον έγγαμο βίο.

----------


## nnn

Πληροφοριακά, οι πολίτες με ΑΦΜ που τλειώνει σε 0 είναι διπλάσιοι σε σχέση μα τα άλλα ψηφία.

----------


## Gentoo

> Πληροφοριακά, οι πολίτες με ΑΦΜ που τλειώνει σε 0 είναι διπλάσιοι σε σχέση μα τα άλλα ψηφία.


Υπάρχει αυτή η πληροφορία κάπου και την άντλησες; Από περιέργεια ρωτάω.

----------


## nnn

> Υπάρχει αυτή η πληροφορία κάπου και την άντλησες; Από περιέργεια ρωτάω.


Εσωτερική πληροφόρηση....

----------


## Gentoo

> Εσωτερική πληροφόρηση....


Α οκ! Πάντως με αυτό το σκεπτικό, θα μπορούσαν να ανοίγουν στο wallet πχ 2 αριθμούς σε κάποια ψηφία, γιατί θεωρητικά 2 ψηφία μαζί ίσως δεν ήταν τόσοι πολλοί πολίτες.  :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

> Α οκ! Πάντως με αυτό το σκεπτικό, θα μπορούσαν να ανοίγουν στο wallet πχ 2 αριθμούς σε κάποια ψηφία, γιατί θεωρητικά 2 ψηφία μαζί ίσως δεν ήταν τόσοι πολλοί πολίτες.


Το Wallet, "πατάει" στην υποδομή της αστυνομίας. Η ΕΛ.ΑΣ. κάνει βαριά χρήση των συστημάτων της.

----------


## ThReSh

> Εν τω μεταξύ, και μόνο που τα πάνε 3-3, μέχρι την πέμπτη θα έχουν ανοίξει για όλους.


3-4-3

Τετάρτη θα έχουν ανοίξει για όλους.

----------


## Gentoo

> Το Wallet, "πατάει" στην υποδομή της αστυνομίας. Η ΕΛ.ΑΣ. κάνει βαριά χρήση των συστημάτων της.


Makes sense. 

Πάντως στο δίπλωμα οδήγησής μου, "τράβηξε" την φωτογραφία της ταυτότητάς μου και όχι αυτή του διπλώματος.  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> 3-4-3
> 
> Τετάρτη θα έχουν ανοίξει για όλους.


Οκ. Δεν το γνώριζα. Ακόμα καλύτερα επομένως. Γκρίνια για τη 1-2 μέρες που θα περιμένουν παραπάνω ορισμένοι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Άσε δε, σιγά τη χαρά, όπως θα τα πάρεις, έτσι θα τα δώσεις λολ.

----------


## nnn

> Πάντως στο δίπλωμα οδήγησής μου, "τράβηξε" την φωτογραφία της ταυτότητάς μου και όχι αυτή του διπλώματος.


Σε όλους μας.

----------


## Gentoo

> Σε όλους μας.


Προφανώς, απλώς μου φάνηκε περίεργο, δεν έχουν αρχείο με τις φωτός των διπλωμάτων ή απλώς το κάναν για λόγους απλότητας;

----------


## nnn

> Προφανώς, απλώς μου φάνηκε περίεργο, δεν έχουν αρχείο με τις φωτός των διπλωμάτων ή απλώς το κάναν για λόγους απλότητας;


Νομίζω ασφαλείας.

----------


## jap

> Υπάρχει αυτή η πληροφορία κάπου και την άντλησες; Από περιέργεια ρωτάω.





> Εσωτερική πληροφόρηση....




Off Topic


		Δεν έχει τόσο νόημα αυτό γιατί το *τελευταίο* ψηφίο είναι check digit που βγαίνει από κάποιον γνωστό αλγόριθμο. Δεν ξέρω τώρα αν ο εν λόγω αλγόριθμος βγάζει 2πλάσιες φορές το μηδέν αλλά πολύ θα αμφέβαλλα.

Λογικό θα ήταν σαν *πρώτο* ψηφίο να είχαμε περισσότερα μηδενικά, γιατί τα παλιά ΑΦΜ ήταν 8ψήφια και εν μία νυκτί προστέθηκε το μηδενικό σαν πρώτο ψηφίο σε όλα αυτά και τα υπόλοιπα έβγαιναν με πρώτο ψηφίο 1-9. Με αυτή τη λογική αρχικά ήταν πολλαπλάσια τα μηδενικά από τα υπόλοιπα, τώρα είναι απλά περισσότερα γιατί υπάρχουν ακόμα αρκετά ενεργά ΑΦΜ που παλαιότερα υπήρξαν 8ψήφια. Για να μπλέξουν τα πράγματα ακόμα περισσότερο, παλιότερα τα 8ψήφια έβγαιναν ανάλογα με τον τύπο του φορολογούμενου, π.χ. άλλα αρχικά ψηφία είχαν οι ΑΕ, άλλα οι ιδιώτες, άλλα οι υπόλοιπες εταιρείες, αυτό δεν ισχύει πλέον.

Συγγνώμη για το offtopic, παραείναι ξεχειλωμένο το thread.

----------


## nnn

> Δεν έχει τόσο νόημα αυτό γιατί το τελευταίο ψηφίο είναι check digit που βγαίνει από κάποιον γνωστό αλγόριθμο. Δεν ξέρω τώρα αν ο εν λόγω αλγόριθμος βγάζει 2πλάσιες φορές το μηδέν αλλά πολύ θα αμφέβαλλα.


Η πηγή είναι 10000% αξιόπιστη.......

----------


## MyISLM

> Και ακούς και αυτούς με το τσιπάκι, αλλά δεν τους διαφημίζεις


Ο κύριος Σάπιενς τα είπε ευθέως στον Παπαχελά πάνω στην καμπάνια προώθησής του! Πώς αλλιώς να το πεί οεο ;;  :Thinking: 

Αυτό που είπε ο Carlin πάει γάντι στην περίπτωσή σας: 
Οι Αμερικανοί θέλουν τον υποψήφιο πρόεδρο να πει στην προεκλογική εκστρατεία: Θα τα κάνω όλα σκατά. Αλλά σας το λέω προκαταβολικά επειδή είμαι ειλικρινής. Όχι σαν τους αντιπάλους μου που λένε ψευδώς εμπιστευθείτε με γιατί θα τα πάω καλά!

Να αγιάσει το στόμα του Χαρη.

Δηλαδή θέλατε να μου πείτε οτι για να μου δειξει δυο qr πρέπει να εχω κινητό ; Δεν μπορεί να μου δείξει τα δυο QR απο τον υπολογιστή ; Εγω είμαι ο ηλίθιος ή κάποιοι που κρατούν δημοσίες θέσεις ;

----------


## sdikr

> Ο κύριος Σάπιενς τα είπε ευθέως στον Παπαχελά πάνω στην καμπάνια προώθησής του! Πώς αλλιώς να το πεί οεο ;; 
> 
> Αυτό που είπε ο Carlin πάει γάντι στην περίπτωσή σας: 
> Οι Αμερικανοί θέλουν τον υποψήφιο πρόεδρο να πει στην προεκλογική εκστρατεία: Θα τα κάνω όλα σκατά. Αλλά σας το λέω προκαταβολικά επειδή είμαι ειλικρινής. Όχι σαν τους αντιπάλους μου που λένε ψευδώς εμπιστευθείτε με γιατί θα τα πάω καλά!
> 
> Να αγιάσει το στόμα του Χαρη.
> 
> Δηλαδή θέλατε να μου πείτε οτι για να μου δειξει δυο qr πρέπει να εχω κινητό ; Δεν μπορεί να μου δείξει τα δυο QR απο τον υπολογιστή ; Εγω είμαι ο ηλίθιος ή κάποιοι που κρατούν δημοσίες θέσεις ;


Σίγουρα αυτοί δεν είναι πάντως 

Καθώς  δεν είναι μόνο να  δείξει το QR, αλλά να γίνει και ο απαραίτητος έλεγχος και οι απαραίτητες δικλίδες ασφαλείας

----------


## Gentoo

> Δηλαδή θέλατε να μου πείτε οτι για να μου δειξει δυο qr πρέπει να εχω κινητό ; Δεν μπορεί να μου δείξει τα δυο QR απο τον υπολογιστή ; Εγω είμαι ο ηλίθιος ή κάποιοι που κρατούν δημοσίες θέσεις ;


Η εφαρμογή είναι το πρόβλημά σου; Γιατί κάτι μου λέει πως και με το QR γενικότερα, θα είχες θέμα έτσι κι αλλιώς.

Πλαστική ταυτότητα δεν θέλετε, QR δεν θέλετε, τι να κάνουμε. Δεν μπορούμε να μείνουμε κολλημένοι 50 χρόνια πίσω. 

Όσοι δεν θέλουν, ας μην βγάλουν. Η πλειοψηφία το θέλει και το περιμένει 10ετίες. Sorry.

----------


## MyISLM

> αυτοί δεν είναι πάντως


Ποιοί είναι οι αυτοί ;




> απαραίτητος έλεγχος


τί είδους ;

Δεν με πείθει οτι πρέπει να το κάνεις απο το κινητό και όχι από τον υπολογιστή ....




> Πλαστική ταυτότητα δεν θέλετε, QR δεν θέλετε


Η καλύτερη σχέση που μπορεί να έχεις με το κράτος είναι να μη σου δίνει τίποτα και να μην του δίνεις τίποτα, ή αγγληστί The best government is the one that governs least

Κοινώς είναι μυστικό να πούμε οτι δεν μας αρέσουν συστήματα που υπηρετούν το μοντέλο μεγαλύτερου κράτους και ελέγχου της κοινωνίας ;

----------


## sdikr

> Ποιοί είναι οι αυτοί ;
> 
> 
> 
> τί είδους ;
> 
> Δεν με πείθει οτι πρέπει να το κάνεις απο το κινητό και όχι από τον υπολογιστή ....
> 
> 
> ...


Αυτοι που το κάνανε 
Το ότι δεν σε πείθει λίγο ενδιαφέρει.


Για αρχή μόνο σκέψου οτι επιτρέπεται να έχεις την ψηφιακή ταυτότητα/δίπλωμα,  μόνο σε μια συσκευή.
Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις το τι σημαίνει αυτό απο άποψη ασφαλείας  δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίσουμε, είναι προφανές πως το θέμα σου είναι αλλου

ΥΓ Θα σε παρακαλούσα ακόμα να μην κόβεις ράβεις αυτά που γράφω,  έγραψα




> Καθώς δεν είναι μόνο να δείξει το QR, αλλά να γίνει και ο απαραίτητος έλεγχος και οι απαραίτητες δικλίδες ασφαλείας


Και όχι μόνο 



> απαραίτητος έλεγχος

----------


## Drake1983

> Και πολύ άργησα με αυτά που έχω διαβάσει ως τώρα.
> 
> Πιστοποίηση μέσω κωδικών taxis,  έχουμε εδώ και χρόνια, χωρίς προβλήματα. Εφόσον κάποιος έχει ενημερωμένο κινητό, είναι ασφαλής και καλύτερη δικλείδα είναι πως επιτρέπει μόνο σε μια συσκευή την φορά. Τώρα αν κάποιοι έχετε μοιράσει τους κωδικούς taxis σε όποιον λογιστή έχετε χρησιμοποιήσει ως τώρα, tough luck, αλλάξτε τους.
> 
> Αντί να λέμε το αυτονόητο μπράβο, μένουμε κολλημένοι στην "ασφάλεια"  της χάρτινης φωτοτυπίας ταυτότητας.


Μονο αυτοι μπορουσαν να εγγυηθουν ασφαλεια

https://luben.tv/imageGenerator?img=...itfeature1.jpg

----------


## Gentoo

> Η καλύτερη σχέση που μπορεί να έχεις με το κράτος είναι να σου δίνει τίποτα και να μην του δίνεις τίποτα, ή αγγληστί The best government is the one that governs least
> 
> Κοινώς είναι μυστικό να πούμε οτι δεν μας αρέσουν συστήματα που υπηρετούν το μοντέλο μεγαλύτερου κράτους και ελέγχου της κοινωνίας ;


Εκτός τόπου και χρόνου. Πραγματικά...  

Εκτός αν ζεις σε καμιά κατάληψη με αναρχικούς, οπότε μπορώ να καταλάβω τη συλλογιστική σου.

Καλή η αναρχία, σαν φιλοσοφία, αλλά δεν παίζει να εφαρμοστεί στα κοντά. Ίσως μετά από τον Γ'ππ όπου όλα θα έχουν ισοπεδωθεί, να της δοθεί μια ευκαιρία.  :Razz:

----------


## Drake1983

> σου χακαρουν το κινητό και σου κλέβουν την ταυτότητα και κάνουν μετά ότι γουστάρουν,υπάρχουν τόσα κορόιδα που δίνουν τα στοιχεία του e-banking φανταστείτε τι έχει να γίνει τώρα με την ηλεκτρονική ταυτότητα.


Πες μου ενα πραγμα που θα μπορεσεις να κανεις αν παρεις την ταυτοτητα μου, ψηφιακη και μη.

----------


## tsigarid

> Πες μου ενα πραγμα που θα μπορεσεις να κανεις αν παρεις την ταυτοτητα μου, ψηφιακη και μη.


Πλάκα κάνεις έτσι;

----------


## nodasz

> Η καλύτερη σχέση που μπορεί να έχεις με το κράτος είναι να μη σου δίνει τίποτα και να μην του δίνεις τίποτα, ή αγγληστί The best government is the one that governs least


Κακό πράγμα εσείς οι νεότεροι να χρησιμοποιείτε τσιτάτα που δεν ξέρετε τι σημαίνουν και να τα μεταφράζετε και λάθος κιόλας. Το αγγλικό κείμενο είναι η γνωστή φιλελεύθερη προς νεοφιλελεύθερη οικονομική ιδεολογία (ανάλογα με το βαθμό του governs least) που σημαίνει άσε την αγορά να αυτορρυθμίζεται μόνη της, κράτος μην επεμβαίνεις γιατί κάθε επέμβασή σου δημιουργεί προβλήματα. Την έχει δαιμονοποιήσει η αριστερά στην Ελλάδα εδώ και πολλά χρόνια...
Το ελληνικό κείμενο δεν έχει καμία σχέση. Ειλικρινά δεν πιάνω τι σημαίνει. Εκτός αν αφορά τους ερημίτες στον Ειρηνικό.

ΥΓ ξέρω ότι είμαστε off topic. Σταματάω εδώ. Έτσι κι αλλιώς όμως τα περισσότερα σχόλια off topic είναι.

----------


## runner70

> Τρομερό πράγμα ε, που δεν ξεκίνησε με 0 αλλά θα τελειώσει με 0, τι να λέμε τώρα, μα καλά ποιος το σκέφτηκε? Θα χαλάσει το κομπιούτερ με αυτό που έκαναν.
> 
> Αν την επόμενη φορά ανοίξει μια πλατφόρμα με τα ΑΦΜ που τελειώνουν σε 8, 4, 7 ας πούμε, τι θα πάθετε; Εγκεφαλικό;





> Εν τω μεταξύ, και μόνο που τα πάνε 3-3, μέχρι την πέμπτη θα έχουν ανοίξει για όλους. Απο βδομάδα όλοι θα μπορούν να έχουν διαθέσιμο το ποσό.
> 
> Γκρίνια για την γκρίνια, πραγματικά.


+10000

----------


## MyISLM

> Αυτοι που το κάνανε


Ο δρόμος προς την κόλαση είναι στρωμένος με καλές προθέσεις




> Το ότι δεν σε πείθει λίγο ενδιαφέρει.


Ο λόγος που γράφω εδώ είναι για να λαμβάνω εξυπνότερες απαντήσεις απο τις δικές μου  :Smile: 




> Για αρχή μόνο σκέψου οτι επιτρέπεται να έχεις την ψηφιακή ταυτότητα/δίπλωμα, μόνο σε μια συσκευή.


Γιατί με περιορίζει να μην έχω το QR σε ότι μορφή θέλω και πρέπει να έχω συσκευή κινητού; Αφου το QR θα παραπέμπει το όργανο σε μία σελίδα που θα εμφανίζει την εγγραφή της αστυνομικής ταυτότητας ή του διπλώματος απο τη βάση και οχι τα στοιχεία αυτά καθ' εαυτά.

Παραθέτω αυτό που εγραψες οτι απαιτείται το app στο κινητό ώστε να γίνεται ο απαραίτος έλεγχος. Δηλαδή ποιός περιορίζει να γίνεται "ο απαραίτητος ελεγχος " απο τον υπολογιστή ;




> Καλή η αναρχία, σαν φιλοσοφία, αλλά δεν παίζει να εφαρμοστεί


Στο μεταξύ έχουμε κάτι τέτοιο. Φυσικά η όποια σκέψη κατάργησης δασμών, φπα, φόρου εισοδήματος και εισφορών θεωρείται αστεία επειδή θα κόψει επιδόματα και συντάξεις. Ε λοπον, εχω νεα το κράτος τα παίρνει απο σας για να σας τα ξαναδώσει. Και για ότι δεν του φτανει τα δανείζεται, με τις αρνητικές συνέπειες που έχει αυτό για τους πολίτες του. Και μάλλον δεν κάνει και πολύ καλή δουλειά  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:

----------


## EnDLess

Epic thread

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί με περιορίζει να μην έχω το QR σε ότι μορφή θέλω και πρέπει να έχω συσκευή κινητού; Αφου το QR θα παραπέμπει το όργανο σε μία σελίδα που θα εμφανίζει την εγγραφή της αστυνομικής ταυτότητας ή του διπλώματος απο τη βάση και οχι τα στοιχεία αυτά καθ' εαυτά.
> 
> Παραθέτω αυτό που εγραψες οτι απαιτείται το app στο κινητό ώστε να γίνεται ο απαραίτος έλεγχος. Δηλαδή ποιός περιορίζει να γίνεται "ο απαραίτητος ελεγχος " απο τον υπολογιστή ;


Ρε συ συγνώμη τώρα,  αλλά όταν βγαίνεις εξω παίρνεις και τον υπολογιστή σου μαζί; 

Είπαμε γκρίνια αλλά κάπου όπα


ΥΓ δεν παραπέμπει απλά στην σελίδα,  υπάρχει επικοινωνία με την πιστοποιημένη εφαρμογή για να δώσεις το ΟΚ για να μπορέσει να δει τα στοιχεία

----------


## badweed

> Ρε συ συγνώμη τώρα,  αλλά όταν βγαίνεις εξω παίρνεις και τον υπολογιστή σου μαζί; 
> 
> Είπαμε γκρίνια αλλά κάπου όπα


το qr code βγαινει  και σε αυτοκολητο , και τατου μπορεις να το κανεις . και σε χτενισμα παω στοιχημα οτι καποιος θα εχει βρεθει να το πετυχει . 
αλλα κυριως , δεν ειναι ευαναγνωστο απο ανθρωπο . θελει μεσο για να το δεις .

----------


## sdikr

> το qr code βγαινει  και σε αυτοκολητο , και τατου μπορεις να το κανεις . και σε χτενισμα παω στοιχημα οτι καποιος θα εχει βρεθει να το πετυχει . 
> αλλα κυριως , δεν ειναι ευαναγνωστο απο ανθρωπο . θελει μεσο για να το δεις .


Δεν έχει νόημα να σου απαντήσω αφου δεν έχεις καταλάβει ακόμα οτι δεν είναι μόνο QR

----------


## dimitri_ns

> το qr code βγαινει  και σε αυτοκολητο , και τατου μπορεις να το κανεις . και σε χτενισμα παω στοιχημα οτι καποιος θα εχει βρεθει να το πετυχει . 
> αλλα κυριως , δεν ειναι ευαναγνωστο απο ανθρωπο . θελει μεσο για να το δεις .


Τον νου σου
Μην πέσεις σε καμμιά καπάτσα.

Θα σε σκανάρει με το μάτι
και θα μάθει τα πάντα,
δίπλωμα και ταυτότητα δεν την απασχολούν ..

----------


## badweed

Off Topic





> Τον νου σου
> Μην πέσεις σε καμμιά καπάτσα.
> 
> Θα σε σκανάρει με το μάτι
> και θα μάθει τα πάντα,
> δίπλωμα και ταυτότητα δεν την απασχολούν ..


αμα βλεπει περα απο την εικονα  , θα της ξηγηθω βαμβακι(και αρης)  .

----------


## MyISLM

> εσείς οι νεότεροι


Δεν είδα να εχεις την ηλικία σου προς δημόσια προβολή (ούτε και το ζήτω), οπότε συγκρίνεις μήλα με πατάτες




> τα μεταφράζετε και λάθος


Η ελληνική πρόταση δεν είναι μετάφραση της αγγλικής.





> οικονομική ιδεολογία


Μπορεί να εφαρμόζεται αναφορικά με την ρύθμιση της αγοράς, αλλά έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένο δεν αναφέρεται στα οικονομικά συγκεκριμένα.

Δεν ξερω αν θεωρείτε επέμβαση στην περιουσία κάποιου τον φόρο εισοδήματος; -> Κοινώς να μην σου δίνει επιδόματα και συντάξεις αλλα μη ζητά φόρους και εισφορές.

Η αριστέρά καλά θα κάνει να δαιμονοποιήσει συμπεριφορές όπως αυτές:

* του Pharma Bro που ανεβασε την τιμή ενος φαρμάκου απο τα 13.50 στα 750 $. Προκαλεί αηδία

* ή το πρόσφατο της T Rowe Price που αναγκαζε επενδυτές (με μικρότερα πορτοφόλια) που εβαζαν στην άκρη για την συνταξή τους να συμμετέχουν σε επενδύσεις με υπερ υψηλά έξοδα.

* α να μην ξεχάσω να αναφέρω την οσμή σκανδάλου/συγκαλυψης των κουτσι-κουτσι της Folli Follie από την επιτροπή της κεφαλαιαγοράς κατά τη διάρκεια της κυβέρνησης Τσίπρα.

Για όλα τα παραπάνω σίγουρα κρατική ρύθμιση θα βοηθούσε.

Ειλικρινά θα προτιμούσα απο το να φτιαχνουν ενα σωρο apk να ανεβαζαν την προστασία του ΤΕΚΕ απο τις 100 στις 200 χιλιάδες και του συνεγγυητικού (για επενδύσεις) στις 100 χιλιάδες απο 30 που είναι τώρα

- - - Updated - - -




> το qr code βγαινει και σε αυτοκολητο , και τατου μπορεις να το κανεις . και σε χτενισμα παω στοιχημα οτι καποιος θα εχει βρεθει να το πετυχει .
> αλλα κυριως , δεν ειναι ευαναγνωστο απο ανθρωπο . θελει μεσο για να το δεις .


εμ αντε ντε να το βγαλω απο το σταθερό η/υ ...




> Δεν έχει νόημα να σου απαντήσω αφου δεν έχεις καταλάβει ακόμα οτι δεν είναι μόνο QR


Ναί είναι που μπορείς να αρνηθείς την εξακρίβωση στοιχείων βάσει νόμου όταν το όργανο σου ζητά στοιχεία. Για οπουδήποτε αλλού η εξουσιοδότηση μπορεί να δοθεί και μέσω σταθερο η/υ.

Οπως εγραφε ενας χριστιανός άνθρωπος:

Κινητά; ασε μας του διαβόλου πράγματα αυτά!!

----------


## sdikr

> Ναί είναι που μπορείς να αρνηθείς την εξακρίβωση στοιχείων βάσει νόμου όταν το όργανο σου ζητά στοιχεία. Για οπουδήποτε αλλού η εξουσιοδότηση μπορεί να δοθεί και μέσω σταθερο η/υ.
> 
> Οπως εγραφε ενας χριστιανός άνθρωπος:
> 
> Κινητά; ασε μας του διαβόλου πράγματα αυτά!!


Συνεχίζεις βλέπω στο ίδιο τροπάριο

Δεν είπα πουθενά για άρνηση,   τον σταθερό τον παίρνεις μαζί σου και όταν πας σε κάποιο κατάστημα;

----------


## MyISLM

Είναι τόσο απαραίτητο να συμβαίνει σε πραγματικό χρόνο ;

Εφοσον συναινείς σε κάποια υπηρεσία, ξαφνικά θα αρνηθείς την προσπέλαση των στοιχείων σου;

Μπορεί να γίνει και μετά την όποια αίτηση κάνεις.

----------


## sdikr

> Είναι τόσο απαραίτητο να συμβαίνει σε πραγματικό χρόνο ;
> 
> Εφοσον συναινείς σε κάποια υπηρεσία, ξαφνικά θα αρνηθείς την προσπέλαση των στοιχείων σου;
> 
> Μπορεί να γίνει και μετά την όποια αίτηση κάνεις.


Ναι είναι τόσο απαραίτητο,  αν δεν το θεωρείς απαραίτητο είσαι σε λάθος νήμα,

----------


## Drake1983

> Δεν έχει νόημα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Και οι ψηφιακές υπηρεσίες έχουν κάποια όρια που μπορούν να εξυπηρετήσουν,  μπορείς να τα ανεβάσεις αυτά,  αλλά αυτό σημαίνει εξτρά κόστος για υποδομές και άδειες χρήσης, όποτε βάζεις εναν περιορισμό με το ΑΦΜ πχ για να μην κάνουν αίτηση όλοι μαζί.
> 
> Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μιλάμε για μια υπηρεσία που μετά το πρώτο ντού που θα κάνουμε μετά δεν θα έχει τις ίδιες απαιτήσεις.


Ετσι γουσταραν ρε φιλε. Ελεος δηλαδη που θα δωσουν και λογαριασμο αν θα ξεκινησουν απο το 0 ή απο το 5

----------


## sdikr

> Ετσι γουσταραν ρε φιλε. Ελεος δηλαδη που θα δωσουν και λογαριασμο αν θα ξεκινησουν απο το 0 ή απο το 5


Οτι να ναι

----------


## badweed

> Οχι, ουτε εκει δουλευουν μια χαρα. Ας εκανες υπομονη και ας εμπαινες μια βδομαδα μετα. 
> Τις ιδιες ιστοριες λεγανε και για το covid pass  γκρινιαζανε ολοι οι ελληναρες κομπλεξικοι δε δουλευει, δε συνδεεται, ντροπη κτλ μετα απο 4 μερες εστρωσε. 
> Τις ιδιεα αηδιες και με την τηλεκπαιδευση, δε δουλευει, πεφτουν τα συστηματα, τα ακουμπαει η χουντα κουλις στη cisco, περασε μια βδομαδα το ποπολο ξεχαστηκε ολα δουλευαν καλα. 
> Δεν κουραστηκατε ρε; Πραγματικα δηλαδη. Εδω δε μιλαμε για δημοσια εργα και προζες. Δηλαδη αν δεν καταλαβαινετε πως δουλευουν τα πληροφοριακα συστηματα τι δουλεια εχετε εδω μεσα;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Καλα σε ελληνικο φορουμ εισαι, δεν εισαι στο  stackoverflow. Αν και εκει εχω πεσει σε περιπτωση, που κλασικος ελληναρας ξεφυγε απο το θεμα και αρχισε να πεταει πολιτικα υπονοουμενα


ναι ρε μαν ,τσιλαρε , με το καλημερα να αρχισεις να την πεφτεις σαν μενομενος ταυρος. τουλαχιστον γινε πιο ξεκαθαρος ως προς τις αποψεις σου οχι προς το τι κανουν οι αλλοι .

----------


## ariusbb

Καλά τα είχε πει ο φίλος θα γίνει Epic....

Ενώ περιμένω το pipeline deployment - κάνω refresh εδώ και γελάω!

----------


## jimger

> Οχι, ουτε εκει δουλευουν μια χαρα. Ας εκανες υπομονη και ας εμπαινες μια βδομαδα μετα. 
> Τις ιδιεα αηδιες και με την τηλεκπαιδευση, δε δουλευει, πεφτουν τα συστηματα, τα ακουμπαει η χουντα κουλις στη cisco, περασε μια βδομαδα το ποπολο ξεχαστηκε ολα δουλευαν καλα. 
> Δεν κουραστηκατε ρε; Πραγματικα δηλαδη. Εδω δε μιλαμε για δημοσια εργα και προζες. Δηλαδη αν δεν καταλαβαινετε πως δουλευουν τα πληροφοριακα συστηματα τι δουλεια εχετε εδω μεσα;
> - - - Updated - - -


Ποιος σου είπε ότι ξεχάστηκε το θέμα με τη cisco? Εσύ το πολιτικοποίησες. Και αν θυμάσαι (ή και όχι) το θέμα δεν ήταν μόνο αυτό. Με την τηλεκπαίδευση υπήρχαν πολλά (που δεν νομίζω ότι πολλά λυθηκαν μέχρι το τέλος). Τα μεγάλα αρχικά ήταν ότι έμπαινε όποιος ήθελε στο webex και υπήρχαν σοβαρά ζητήματα με τις κάμερες. Δηλαδή άσχετοι που έμπαιναν μέσα σε δημοτικό και γυμνάσιο και σου έδειχναν τα @@ τους στα παιδιά. 
Έπειτα χρέπια συνδέσεις όπου υπήρχαν, ανυπαρξία υπολογιστών σε πολλά σπίτια κλπ. Και ακόμα, η σύμβαση με τη cisco που έδινε πρόσβαση σε προσωπικά δεδομένα (χωρίς επιλογή κλπ) καθώς και το ότι θεωρητικά ήταν δωρεάν με κολοκύθια του τύπου Κεραμέως (ελάτε να δείτε τη σύμβαση στο γραφείο μου) λες και μίλαγε ο Τάκης ο ψιλικατζής αλλά και ότι στο τέλος... δεν ήταν τελικά δωρεάν.
Αυτά για την ιστορία

Τώρα για το wallet, καλό ακούγεται, όταν φτάσει στο 0 και μπορώ να μπω θα το δω

----------


## TearDrop

> Προφανώς, απλώς μου φάνηκε περίεργο, δεν έχουν αρχείο με τις φωτός των διπλωμάτων ή απλώς το κάναν για λόγους απλότητας;


Είναι θέμα προσωπικών δεδομένων. Η φωτογραφία θεωρείται βιομετρικό στοιχείο.
Η φωτο της ταυτότητας είναι στα συστήματα της ΕΛΑΣ
Η φωτο του διπλώματος είναι στα συστήματα του Υπουργείου Μεταφορών
Εκτός απο την ΕΛΑΣ κανένας άλλος δεν θα πρέπει να έχει πρόσβαση σε τέτοιου είδους στοιχεία. Είτε μιλάμε για φωτογραφίες, είτε δακτυλικά αποτυπώματα κλπ.

----------


## tsigarid

> Είναι θέμα προσωπικών δεδομένων. Η φωτογραφία θεωρείται βιομετρικό στοιχείο.
> Η φωτο της ταυτότητας είναι στα συστήματα της ΕΛΑΣ
> Η φωτο του διπλώματος είναι στα συστήματα του Υπουργείου Μεταφορών
> Εκτός απο την ΕΛΑΣ κανένας άλλος δεν θα πρέπει να έχει πρόσβαση σε τέτοιου είδους στοιχεία. Είτε μιλάμε για φωτογραφίες, είτε δακτυλικά αποτυπώματα κλπ.


Πες το αυτό σε όσους έχεις μοιράσει φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας ανά τα χρόνια.

----------


## xaris2335

> Εσωτερική πληροφόρηση....


for the record όλα αυτά δηλαδή το govgr είναι προτζεκτ που υλοποίησε και σχεδίασε ο Σύριζα απλά έτυχε τώρα να είναι ο Πιερακάκης που για το μόνο πράγμα που είναι ικανός είναι να αλλάζει μελανάκια απο εκτυπωτές.
Όχι ότι τα συριζακια είναι καλύτεροι αλλα λέμε τώρα.
Εσωτερική πληροφόρηση απο το κοινοβούλιο  :Wink:

----------


## TearDrop

> Πες το αυτό σε όσους έχεις μοιράσει φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας ανά τα χρόνια.


Ολοι αυτοί που έχουμε μοιράσει άπειρες φωτοτυπίες ταυτότητας, δεν έχουν δικαίωμα βάσει νόμου να αποκόψουν την φωτογραφία και να την χρησιμοποιοήσουν για οποιονδήποτε σκοπό.
Επίσημα τουλάχιστον.
Ανεπίσημα τι συνέβαινε και τι συμβαίνει είναι άλλη ιστορία...

----------


## D_J_V

Ακόμα να γραφτεί η φράση:
«Παλια ζούσαμε λεφτεροι και ακόμα και στην Χούντα είχαμε περισσότερη δημοκρατία» …

Μισές δουλειές κάνετε οι κολλημένοι στο 1960, αντιγράφοντας τον παππού στο χωριό που έκανε μπάνιο κάθε Κυριακή για να παει εκκλησία …

----------


## sdikr

> for the record όλα αυτά δηλαδή το govgr είναι προτζεκτ που υλοποίησε και σχεδίασε ο Σύριζα απλά έτυχε τώρα να είναι ο Πιερακάκης που για το μόνο πράγμα που είναι ικανός είναι να αλλάζει μελανάκια απο εκτυπωτές.
> Όχι ότι τα συριζακια είναι καλύτεροι αλλα λέμε τώρα.
> Εσωτερική πληροφόρηση απο το κοινοβούλιο


 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


Το τερμάτισες

----------


## TearDrop

> for the record όλα αυτά δηλαδή το govgr είναι προτζεκτ που υλοποίησε και σχεδίασε ο Σύριζα απλά έτυχε τώρα να είναι ο Πιερακάκης που για το μόνο πράγμα που είναι ικανός είναι να αλλάζει μελανάκια απο εκτυπωτές.
> Όχι ότι τα συριζακια είναι καλύτεροι αλλα λέμε τώρα.
> Εσωτερική πληροφόρηση απο το κοινοβούλιο


Βρίσκεσαι σε τεχνολογικό φορουμ και δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν το συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## drberto

> Ακόμα να γραφτεί η φράση:
> «Παλια ζούσαμε λεφτεροι και ακόμα και στην Χούντα είχαμε περισσότερη δημοκρατία» …
> 
> Μισές δουλειές κάνετε οι κολλημένοι στο 1960, αντιγράφοντας τον παππού στο χωριό που έκανε μπάνιο κάθε Κυριακή για να παει εκκλησία …


"ασε που κοιμομασταν με τα παραθυρα ανοιχτα και τις πορτες ξεκλειδωτες..Που'σαι ρε Γιωργη Παπαδοπουλε".....απλα συμπληρωνω  :Laughing:

----------


## jap

Εγώ νομίζω φταίει και λίγο ο καύσωνας, τα διάφορα τρόλια έχουν ξεφύγει. Πάντως από πανσέληνο απέχουμε ακόμα. Όσοι έχετε έστω και ένα ψήγμα λογικής, απλά μην απαντάτε.




> Η πηγή είναι 10000% αξιόπιστη.......


OK, το έψαξα λίγο, είναι λίγο ζαβός ο αλγόριθμος. Δημιουργεί μια σχέση με τα 9 ψηφία (2^8 επί το πρώτο, συν 2^7 επί το δεύτερο, ... συν 2^0 επί το ένατο, και υπολογίζει το υπόλοιπο της διαίρεσης του αθροίσματος δια 11. Μόνο που τα 10άρια γίνονται κι αυτά μηδενικά οπότε ναι, τα μηδενικά είναι διπλάσια.



Off Topic


		Παρ' όλα αυτά, ασφαλώς και δεν έχει σημασία καν να τηρείται οποιαδήποτε συγκεκριμένη σειρά για τους λήγοντες για τέτοιες διαδικασίες, θα μπορούσαν να λένε όσοι λέγονται Γιώργος και Μαρία σήμερα, Παντελής και Ασπασία αύριο κ.λπ., ποσώς ενδιαφέρει αφού δεν επηρεάζεται κάποιο δικαίωμα όποιου κληρωθεί να κάνει την αίτηση αργότερα. Αν κάποιοι έχουν OCD και θέλουν να εξυπηρετηθούν με σειρά ΑΦΜ δυστυχώς δεν το προέβλεψε η πλατφόρμα.

----------


## petasis

> for the record όλα αυτά δηλαδή το govgr είναι προτζεκτ που υλοποίησε και σχεδίασε ο Σύριζα απλά έτυχε τώρα να είναι ο Πιερακάκης που για το μόνο πράγμα που είναι ικανός είναι να αλλάζει μελανάκια απο εκτυπωτές.
> Όχι ότι τα συριζακια είναι καλύτεροι αλλα λέμε τώρα.
> Εσωτερική πληροφόρηση απο το κοινοβούλιο


Να υποθέσω πηγή ο κουλουράς στην πλατεία;  :Whistle:

----------


## deniSun

> for the record όλα αυτά δηλαδή το govgr είναι προτζεκτ που υλοποίησε και σχεδίασε ο Σύριζα απλά έτυχε τώρα να είναι ο Πιερακάκης που για το μόνο πράγμα που είναι ικανός είναι να αλλάζει μελανάκια απο εκτυπωτές.
> Όχι ότι τα συριζακια είναι καλύτεροι αλλα λέμε τώρα.
> Εσωτερική πληροφόρηση απο το κοινοβούλιο


Στην ώρα σου πάντα...
Και έλεγα θα ποστάρει, δεν θα ποστάρει;
Να σε υπενθυμίσω ότι μας έχεις χαιρετήσεις 5-6 φορές έως τώρα, αλλά δεν πειράζει.

Για Ελοχίμ/Νεφελίμ και κοίλη γη σκιάζομαι να σε ρωτήσω.

----------


## globalnoise

> Να υποθέσω πηγή ο κουλουράς στην πλατεία;


Μακάρι να έβγαινε, να πάει έστω μέχρι την πλατεία

----------


## euri

> Βρίσκεσαι σε τεχνολογικό φορουμ και δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν το συγκεκριμένο.


Μελανάκι σε εκτυπωτή; Χελλόου!

Σαφώς και έχει θέση εδώ μέσα αυτό το σχόλιο. Πού θα συζητήσουμε για κάποιον που ξέρει να αλλάζει μελανάκι; Στο cosmopolitan.gr;;;

----------


## sdikr

> Μελανάκι σε εκτυπωτή; Χελλόου!
> 
> Σαφώς και έχει θέση εδώ μέσα αυτό το σχόλιο. Πού θα συζητήσουμε για κάποιον που ξέρει να αλλάζει μελανάκι; Στο cosmopolitan.gr;;;


Πας να μας κάνεις fishing  με domain που είναι για πώληση και θέλει ενεργοποίηση Javascript;
Ντροπή σου!!

*Spoiler:*





Καλά πότε έκλεισε αυτό;

----------


## jimger

> for the record όλα αυτά δηλαδή το govgr είναι προτζεκτ που υλοποίησε και σχεδίασε ο Σύριζα απλά έτυχε τώρα να είναι ο Πιερακάκης που για το μόνο πράγμα που είναι ικανός είναι να αλλάζει μελανάκια απο εκτυπωτές.
> Όχι ότι τα συριζακια είναι καλύτεροι αλλα λέμε τώρα.
> Εσωτερική πληροφόρηση απο το κοινοβούλιο


Η όλη φάση νομίζω έχει αρχίσει από τον Γιωργάκη. Νομίζω ξαναλέω. Πάντως κάποια υπήρχαν και νωρίτερα. Δηλαδή το ΙΚΑ είχε ηλεκτρονικά τα ένσημα τουλάχιστον από το 2005-6 που εγώ έβαλα τα πρώτα. Προφανώς όσο πάνε βάζουν και περισσότερα. Απλά η όλη φάση ήταν σκορποχώρι. Οι καινούριοι είναι φακελωμένοι εξ αρχής ηλεκτρονικά. ANyway χαιρόμαστε με τα μικρά πράγματα αλλά κάτι είναι και αυτό

- - - Updated - - -




> Ακόμα να γραφτεί η φράση:
> «Παλια ζούσαμε λεφτεροι και ακόμα και στην Χούντα είχαμε περισσότερη δημοκρατία» …
> 
> Μισές δουλειές κάνετε οι κολλημένοι στο 1960, αντιγράφοντας τον παππού στο χωριό που έκανε μπάνιο κάθε Κυριακή για να παει εκκλησία …


Σιγά μην έκαναν μπάνιο στα χωριά το 60 κάθε βδομάδα...

----------


## sdikr

> Η όλη φάση νομίζω έχει αρχίσει από τον Γιωργάκη. Νομίζω ξαναλέω. Πάντως κάποια υπήρχαν και νωρίτερα. Δηλαδή το ΙΚΑ είχε ηλεκτρονικά τα ένσημα τουλάχιστον από το 2005-6 που εγώ έβαλα τα πρώτα. Προφανώς όσο πάνε βάζουν και περισσότερα. Απλά η όλη φάση ήταν σκορποχώρι. Οι καινούριοι είναι φακελωμένοι εξ αρχής ηλεκτρονικά. ANyway χαιρόμαστε με τα μικρά πράγματα αλλά κάτι είναι και αυτό
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Σιγά μην έκαναν μπάνιο στα χωριά το 60 κάθε βδομάδα...


Στο τέλος κάποιος θα πει, ααα αυτοί βάλανε για 1η φορά υπολογιστές σε κάποια υπηρεσία, αυτοί κάνανε το gov.

Σίγουρα υπήρξανε κάποια πράγματα πριν τον πιερακκάκη,    πχ το taxis,  υπήρχε μετά ο Ερμής, ξεχωριστή υπηρεσία και αυτός,  το ΙΚΑ,  ξεχωριστή,   καταλαβαίνεις που το πάω έτσι; 

Τώρα έχουμε μια ενοποίηση σε όλες αυτές τις υπηρεσίες κάτω απο μια βασική αρχή που αναλαμβάνει και να κάνει πιστοποίηση χρηστών (ναι είχαμε και πριν τον πιερακκάκη αυτό),   έχουμε το μητρώο επικοινωνίας  και υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις, γνήσια υπογραφής, αιτήσεις και ενα σωρό άλλα απο το σπίτι σου.
Καμία σχέση με αυτό που έκανε ο Γιωργάκης, καμία σχέση με αυτά που κάνανε οι άλλοι που δεν προλάβανε

Αν τα θεωρείς μικρά πράγματα μπορείς πάντα να πας να σταθείς στις ουρές να τα κάνεις με τον παλιό καλό τρόπο, που ακόμα και έτσι θα είναι καλύτερα καθώς οι περισσότεροι τα κάνουν πλέον ηλεκτρονικά

----------


## badweed

μια ενσταση που εχω ειναι οτι αντι να γινει συγκλιση των υπηρεσιων του δημοσιου μεταξυ τους , εχει γινει απο το 2012 περιπου η αποφαση της  ενοποιησης του δημοσιου φορεα μεσω διεθνων ιδιωτικων ,που πρακτικα αποτελουνε κλικες και σχεδον μονοπωλια , εταιριες ,δια μεσω του τηλεφωνου κυριως

----------


## petasis

> Η όλη φάση νομίζω έχει αρχίσει από τον Γιωργάκη. Νομίζω ξαναλέω. Πάντως κάποια υπήρχαν και νωρίτερα. Δηλαδή το ΙΚΑ είχε ηλεκτρονικά τα ένσημα τουλάχιστον από το 2005-6 που εγώ έβαλα τα πρώτα. Προφανώς όσο πάνε βάζουν και περισσότερα. Απλά η όλη φάση ήταν σκορποχώρι. Οι καινούριοι είναι φακελωμένοι εξ αρχής ηλεκτρονικά. ANyway χαιρόμαστε με τα μικρά πράγματα αλλά κάτι είναι και αυτό


Μπορεί να λέω και χαζομάρες (  :Razz:  ) αλλά η δική μου εντύπωση είναι ότι όλο αυτό που βλέπουμε με αυτή την κυβέρνηση κάπως ξεκίνησε από μια μεγάλη ομάδα ανθρώπων μη πολιτικών, αρκετά χρόνια πριν (πάνω από 4-5), που απλά θέλουν να απλοποιήσουν και να βελτιώσουν τις διαδικασίες, βοηθώντας και πολίτες και το δημόσιο. Είχα εμπλακεί πολύ περιφερειακά (είχα παρευρεθεί σε 2-3 συζητήσεις). Θυμάμαι ότι εκεί συνάντησα ανθρώπους του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα (κάποιους από υπουργεία, από διάφορους οργανισμούς, από ερευνητικά κέντρα/πανεπιστήμια, τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση, ΜΚΟ, κ.α.). Πράγματα που θυμάμαι ήταν συζήτηση σχετικά με τις δεκάδες βάσεις σε διάφορες υπηρεσίες και πώς μπορούν να διασυνδεθούν, και να γίνουν διαλειτουργικές, καταγραφή και απλοποίηση διαδικασιών, ιεράρχηση και προτεραιοποίηση υπηρεσιών για ψηφιοποίηση, κλπ.

Εγώ σχημάτισα την εντύπωση ότι όλο αυτό αυτο-οργανώθηκε bottom-up περισσότερο, δεν σχετιζόταν με κυβερνήσεις και κόμματα. Υποθέτω ότι όλοι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι ήταν διαθέσιμοι σε όλες τις κυβερνήσεις, και ίσως η τωρινή αποφάσισε να τους εμπιστευτεί περισσότερο.

----------


## Mosfet

> OK, το έψαξα λίγο, είναι λίγο ζαβός ο αλγόριθμος. Δημιουργεί μια σχέση με τα 9 ψηφία (2^8 επί το πρώτο, συν 2^7 επί το δεύτερο, ... συν 2^0 επί το ένατο, και υπολογίζει το υπόλοιπο της διαίρεσης του αθροίσματος δια 11. Μόνο που τα 10άρια γίνονται κι αυτά μηδενικά οπότε ναι, τα μηδενικά είναι διπλάσια.[/OFFTOPIC]


Ακόμα και έτσι να είναι, δηλαδή τα ΑΦΜ που τελειώνουν σε 0, να είναι χοντρικά τα διπλάσια από τα ΑΦΜ που τελειώνουν σε ένα τυχαίο μη-μηδενικό ψηφίο, τι ουσιαστική διαφορά κάνει αυτό; Αν για παράδειγμα, πάρουμε τις 2 περιπτώσεις ( 1 τελευταίο ψηφίο ανά 1 ημέρα ): 

Α. 0, 1, 2, ... , 8, 9
Β. 1, 2, 3, ... , 9, 0

Τον ίδιο φόρτο δεν θα δεχτούν οι servers και στις 2 περιπτώσεις; Απλά στην Α περίπτωση, ο διπλάσιος φόρτος θα είναι την πρώτη ημέρα, ενώ στην Β περίπτωση ο διπλάσιος φόρτος θα είναι την δέκατη ημέρα. Άρα, τι κερδίζουν με αυτό;

----------


## euri

> Ακόμα και έτσι να είναι, δηλαδή τα ΑΦΜ που τελειώνουν σε 0, να είναι χοντρικά τα διπλάσια από τα ΑΦΜ που τελειώνουν σε ένα τυχαίο μη-μηδενικό ψηφίο, τι ουσιαστική διαφορά κάνει αυτό; Αν για παράδειγμα, πάρουμε τις 2 περιπτώσεις ( 1 τελευταίο ψηφίο ανά 1 ημέρα ): 
> 
> Α. 0, 1, 2, ... , 8, 9
> Β. 1, 2, 3, ... , 9, 0
> 
> Τον ίδιο φόρτο δεν θα δεχτούν οι servers και στις 2 περιπτώσεις; Απλά στην Α περίπτωση, ο διπλάσιος φόρτος θα είναι την πρώτη ημέρα, ενώ στην Β περίπτωση ο διπλάσιος φόρτος θα είναι την δέκατη ημέρα. Άρα, τι κερδίζουν με αυτό;


Κερδίζουν χρόνο αντίδρασης και εμπειρία διαχείρισης.

----------


## nss

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δεν έχει τόσο νόημα αυτό γιατί το *τελευταίο* ψηφίο είναι check digit που βγαίνει από κάποιον γνωστό αλγόριθμο. Δεν ξέρω τώρα αν ο εν λόγω αλγόριθμος βγάζει 2πλάσιες φορές το μηδέν αλλά πολύ θα αμφέβαλλα.
> 
> Λογικό θα ήταν σαν *πρώτο* ψηφίο να είχαμε περισσότερα μηδενικά, γιατί τα παλιά ΑΦΜ ήταν 8ψήφια και εν μία νυκτί προστέθηκε το μηδενικό σαν πρώτο ψηφίο σε όλα αυτά και τα υπόλοιπα έβγαιναν με πρώτο ψηφίο 1-9. Με αυτή τη λογική αρχικά ήταν πολλαπλάσια τα μηδενικά από τα υπόλοιπα, τώρα είναι απλά περισσότερα γιατί υπάρχουν ακόμα αρκετά ενεργά ΑΦΜ που παλαιότερα υπήρξαν 8ψήφια. Για να μπλέξουν τα πράγματα ακόμα περισσότερο, παλιότερα τα 8ψήφια έβγαιναν ανάλογα με τον τύπο του φορολογούμενου, π.χ. άλλα αρχικά ψηφία είχαν οι ΑΕ, άλλα οι ιδιώτες, άλλα οι υπόλοιπες εταιρείες, αυτό δεν ισχύει πλέον.
> 
> Συγγνώμη για το offtopic, παραείναι ξεχειλωμένο το thread.


Ο αλγόριθμος: https://tatief.wordpress.com/2008/12...4%ce%b1%cf%82/

----------


## jap

> Άρα, τι κερδίζουν με αυτό;


Τίποτα, απολύτως τίποτα και *δεν αξίζει να το συζητάμε*. Το δικό μου σχόλιο ήταν περί της έμπιστης πηγής, που τελικά είχε να κάνει με το ότι ο αλγόριθμος βγάζει διπλάσια μηδενικά, όλα καλά.

----------


## Mosfet

> Κερδίζουν χρόνο αντίδρασης και εμπειρία διαχείρισης.


Υπάρχει και αντίστροφο επιχείρημα ξέρεις. Δηλαδή εάν το σύστημα αντέξει στον διπλάσιο φόρτο της πρώτης ημέρας (της περίπτωσης A), τότε αυτό ουσιαστικά θα έχει λειτουργήσει σαν stress-test, οπότε κάποιος μπορεί να είναι σχεδόν σίγουρος, μετά το πέρας της πρώτης μέρας, ότι το σύστημα θα αντέξει καλά και τις υπόλοιπες 9 ημέρες (με τον μισό φόρτο).

Αντίθετα, στην περίπτωση Β, πάντα θα αναρωτιέται κανείς μέχρι την τελευταία μέρα, εαν σκάσει πρόβλημα της τελευταίας στιγμής λόγω του διπλάσιου φόρτου.

----------


## euri

> Υπάρχει και αντίστροφο επιχείρημα ξέρεις. Δηλαδή εάν το σύστημα αντέξει στον διπλάσιο φόρτο της πρώτης ημέρας (της περίπτωσης A), τότε αυτό ουσιαστικά θα έχει λειτουργήσει σαν stress-test, οπότε κάποιος μπορεί να είναι σχεδόν σίγουρος, μετά το πέρας της πρώτης μέρας, ότι το σύστημα θα αντέξει καλά και τις υπόλοιπες 9 ημέρες (με τον μισό φόρτο).
> 
> Αντίθετα, στην περίπτωση Β, πάντα θα αναρωτιέται κανείς μέχρι την τελευταία μέρα, εαν σκάσει πρόβλημα της τελευταίας στιγμής λόγω του διπλάσιου φόρτου.


Ok, επέλεξαν την περίπτωση Β.  Οπότε;

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον jap παραπάνω, το κλείνω εδώ.

----------


## ariusbb

> Υπάρχει και αντίστροφο επιχείρημα ξέρεις. Δηλαδή εάν το σύστημα αντέξει στον διπλάσιο φόρτο της πρώτης ημέρας (της περίπτωσης A), τότε αυτό ουσιαστικά θα έχει λειτουργήσει σαν stress-test, οπότε κάποιος μπορεί να είναι σχεδόν σίγουρος, μετά το πέρας της πρώτης μέρας, ότι το σύστημα θα αντέξει καλά και τις υπόλοιπες 9 ημέρες (με τον μισό φόρτο).
> 
> Αντίθετα, στην περίπτωση Β, πάντα θα αναρωτιέται κανείς μέχρι την τελευταία μέρα, εαν σκάσει πρόβλημα της τελευταίας στιγμής λόγω του διπλάσιου φόρτου.


Απαντάω ξάνα τα ίδια και τα ίδια - δεν είναι θέμα LOAD!
Είναι θέμα canary deployment για να λύνονται προβλήματα που εντοπίζονται όπως κατεβαίνουν τα δελτία ταυτότητας/διπλώματος.

ΕΑΝ ήταν θέμα LOAD θα έλεγαν π.χ.: 02:00-06:00 μπείτε όσοι θέλετε να κατεβάσετε. Γιατί δεν το κάνουν; Θεωρείς ότι 02:00-06:00 έχει κίνηση - όπως έχει π.χ. 10:00-14:00;

Εαν έχεις ασχοληθεί ποτέ με software development και με deployments at scale θα καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω. Εαν όχι και σε ενδιαφέρει μπορείς να διαβάσεις σχετικά με διάφορα deployment scenarios.
Τα έχω αναφέρει ξανά - αλλά μάλλον δεν τα πρόσεξες.

----------


## dimyok

Το συγκεκριμενο παντως δουλευει  - οχι στα παλια android αλλα να λεμε και τα καλα .

----------


## Mosfet

> Απαντάω ξάνα τα ίδια και τα ίδια - δεν είναι θέμα LOAD!
> Είναι θέμα canary deployment για να λύνονται προβλήματα που εντοπίζονται όπως κατεβαίνουν τα δελτία ταυτότητας/διπλώματος.
> 
> ΕΑΝ ήταν θέμα LOAD θα έλεγαν π.χ.: 02:00-06:00 μπείτε όσοι θέλετε να κατεβάσετε. Γιατί δεν το κάνουν; Θεωρείς ότι 02:00-06:00 έχει κίνηση - όπως έχει π.χ. 10:00-14:00;
> 
> Εαν έχεις ασχοληθεί ποτέ με software development και με deployments at scale θα καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω. Εαν όχι και σε ενδιαφέρει μπορείς να διαβάσεις σχετικά με διάφορα deployment scenarios.
> Τα έχω αναφέρει ξανά - αλλά μάλλον δεν τα πρόσεξες.


Οι περισσότεροι στο παρόν thread, σχεδόν όλοι θα έλεγα, ισχυρίστηκαν ότι έγινε αυτός ο διαμερισμός (με βάση το τελευταίο ψηφίο του ΑΦΜ), λόγω φόρτου που μπορεί να σηκώσει το σύστημα. Είσαι από τους ελάχιστους, που έγραψε κάτι διαφορετικό.

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, δεν νομίζω ότι τίθεται θέμα canary deployment, καθώς εδώ έχουμε μια εντελώς νέα εφαρμογή, που την μία μέρα δεν υπάρχει (διαθέσιμη στο κοινό) και την επόμενη υπάρχει. Συνεπώς, εδώ δεν γίνεται κάποιο upgrade, για να πεις ότι τα σκ@τωσ@ν κάπου και θέλουν να μειώσουν το impact του σκ@τώματος και εύκολο roll-back.

----------


## sdikr

> Οι περισσότεροι στο παρόν thread, σχεδόν όλοι θα έλεγα, ισχυρίστηκαν ότι έγινε αυτός ο διαμερισμός (με βάση το τελευταίο ψηφίο του ΑΦΜ), λόγω φόρτου που μπορεί να σηκώσει το σύστημα. Είσαι από τους ελάχιστους, που έγραψε κάτι διαφορετικό.
> 
> Εν πάση περιπτώσει, δεν νομίζω ότι τίθεται θέμα canary deployment, καθώς εδώ έχουμε μια εντελώς νέα εφαρμογή, που την μία μέρα δεν υπάρχει (διαθέσιμη στο κοινό) και την επόμενη υπάρχει. Συνεπώς, εδώ δεν γίνεται κάποιο upgrade, για να πεις ότι τα σκ@τωσ@ν κάπου και θέλουν να μειώσουν το impact του σκ@τώματος και εύκολο roll-back.



Έχει κουράσει πλέον αυτό με το 0

Το γιατί είναι διπλάσια τα ΑΦΜ με 0  έχει εξηγηθεί επαρκώς πιστεύω.

Το γιατί το βάλανε τελευταίο αντί για 1ο,    
Γιατί θέλανε να δούνε πως θα ανταπεξέλθει η διασύνδεση,   το είδανε,  γνωρίζουν ακόμα το πόσοι υπάρχουν με το κάθε ΑΦΜ και μπορούν να δούνε και τον φόρτο σε αυτά τα συστήματα  ώστε να ξέρουν αν θα χρειαστεί κάτι παραπάνω για όταν έρθει η ώρα του 0.

Αν το βάζανε 1ο και έσκαγε  τότε θα είχαμε την γκρίνια που έχουμε εδώ  ^10
Αν το βάλουνε τελευταίο και σκάσει   σίγουρα πάλι θα έχουμε γκρίνια αλλά όχι την ίδια.

Την επόμενη φορά άκουσα πως θα τα βάζουν εντελώς random, έτσι ώστε να έχει κίνηση

----------


## ariusbb

Μα το 0 δεν είναι θέμα LOAD - είναι θέμα πόσοι χρήστες θα μπούνε και μπορεί να έχουν πρόβλημα.
Εαν βάλεις 500.000 χρήστες (π.χ. του 1) τότε θα λύσεις τα προβλήματα με αυτούς και θα έχεις λιγότερα support calls.
Εαν βάλεις 1.000.000 χρήστες (π.χ. του 0) τότε θα έχεις διπλάσια logs να δεις και διπλάσια support calls.

Δεν κάνουν roll back - φτιάχνουν προβλήματα.
Δηλαδή θα υπήρχαν χρήστες που δεν θα τους κατέβαινε η φωτογραφία. Βρίσκουν το πρόβλημα το φτιάχνουν για τους υπάρχοντες και μελλοντικούς.
Όπως θα έχεις δει έχουν βγει ήδη updates για τις εφαρμογές - και προφανώς έχουν γίνει διορθώσεις και στο backend που δεν έχουμε δει.
Δεν υπάρχει στην λογική Agile τελειώσαμε - πάντα ο κύκλος γυρνάει στην αρχή γιατί έχουμε continuous improvements.

Αυτό είναι ο ορισμός του Canary - Παίζει ρόλο πόσους χρήστες έχεις να χρησιμοποιούνε την εφαρμογή (είτε με νέα features - είτε νέα εφαρμογή).

----------


## jimger

> Στο τέλος κάποιος θα πει, ααα αυτοί βάλανε για 1η φορά υπολογιστές σε κάποια υπηρεσία, αυτοί κάνανε το gov.
> 
> Σίγουρα υπήρξανε κάποια πράγματα πριν τον πιερακκάκη,    πχ το taxis,  υπήρχε μετά ο Ερμής, ξεχωριστή υπηρεσία και αυτός,  το ΙΚΑ,  ξεχωριστή,   καταλαβαίνεις που το πάω έτσι; 
> 
> Τώρα έχουμε μια ενοποίηση σε όλες αυτές τις υπηρεσίες κάτω απο μια βασική αρχή που αναλαμβάνει και να κάνει πιστοποίηση χρηστών (ναι είχαμε και πριν τον πιερακκάκη αυτό),   έχουμε το μητρώο επικοινωνίας  και υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις, γνήσια υπογραφής, αιτήσεις και ενα σωρό άλλα απο το σπίτι σου.
> Καμία σχέση με αυτό που έκανε ο Γιωργάκης, καμία σχέση με αυτά που κάνανε οι άλλοι που δεν προλάβανε
> 
> Αν τα θεωρείς μικρά πράγματα μπορείς πάντα να πας να σταθείς στις ουρές να τα κάνεις με τον παλιό καλό τρόπο, που ακόμα και έτσι θα είναι καλύτερα καθώς οι περισσότεροι τα κάνουν πλέον ηλεκτρονικά


Δεν ξέρω αν θες να μου την πεις βασικά. Δεν ξέρω τι έκανε ο Πιεαρακάκης. Βασικά ο ίδιος τίποτα δεν έκανε. Οι υπάλληλοι το έκαναν. Και δεν ξέρω κιόλας ακριβώς ποια κομμάτια έκανε ποιος. Δηλαδή κάποιες εννοποιήσεις έγιναν λόγω ενοποίησης ταμείων. Και αυτό πήρε σίγουρα πολλά χρόνια. Πολλά περισσότερα από ότι περίμεναν. Ένα κομμάτι το ξέρω γιατί δούλεψα σε αυτό. Αλλά γενικά ήταν και εκεί λίγο σκορποχώρι. Δηλαδή υπήρχαν διάφορες υπηρεσίες που δεν συνεργάζονταν. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ποιος έκανε τι. Και ένα βασικό κομμάτι που δεν ξέρω αν έχει πει κανένας (πολιτικός πχ). Πόσο κόστισαν. Ποιος πήρε πόσα. Όπως και να έχει μιλάς σε λάθος άνθρωπο για να πάει σε ουρά. Εγώ έκανα ότι υπήρχε και δεν υπήρχε ηλεκτρονικά, way before it was cool. Και ναι γουστάρω που όσο πάνε τα περισσότερα αυτοματοποιούνται. Εγώ αναρωτιόμουν γιατί δεν γίνονταν εδώ και τουλάχιστον 18 χρόνια. Όχι τώρα. Μικρά πράγματα δεν είπα ότι είναι. Ούτε και τρομερά μου φάινονται είναι η αλήθεια. Όπως και να έχει είναι βολικά. Θα μου φαινόντουσαν πιο μεγάλα, αν είχαν γίνει 20 χρόνια νωρίτερα. Τα apps δεν με ενδιαφέρουν και πολύ. Η διασυνδεσιμότητα είναι το βασικό.

- - - Updated - - -




> μια ενσταση που εχω ειναι οτι αντι να γινει συγκλιση των υπηρεσιων του δημοσιου μεταξυ τους , εχει γινει απο το 2012 περιπου η αποφαση της  ενοποιησης του δημοσιου φορεα μεσω διεθνων ιδιωτικων ,που πρακτικα αποτελουνε κλικες και σχεδον μονοπωλια , εταιριες ,δια μεσω του τηλεφωνου κυριως


Ένα elaboration για να καταλάβω τι εννοείς?

----------


## Mosfet

> Μα το 0 δεν είναι θέμα LOAD - είναι θέμα πόσοι χρήστες θα μπούνε και μπορεί να έχουν πρόβλημα.
> Εαν βάλεις 500.000 χρήστες (π.χ. του 1) τότε θα λύσεις τα προβλήματα με αυτούς και θα έχεις λιγότερα support calls.
> Εαν βάλεις 1.000.000 χρήστες (π.χ. του 0) τότε θα έχεις διπλάσια logs να δεις και διπλάσια support calls.


Οι αριθμοί αυτοί, είναι ήδη πολύ μεγάλοι για να υπάρξει κάποια αντικειμενική διαφορά. Ότι bugs εντοπίσουν οι 500.000 χρήστες, τα ίδια bugs θα εντοπίσουν και οι 1.000.000. Και προφανώς σε τέτοια scales, δεν πρόκειται κανείς να κάτσει να τα δει ένα-ένα, αλλά θα δημιουργήσει αντιπροσωπευτικά scenarios/cases. 




> Δεν κάνουν roll back - φτιάχνουν προβλήματα.
> Δηλαδή θα υπήρχαν χρήστες που δεν θα τους κατέβαινε η φωτογραφία. Βρίσκουν το πρόβλημα το φτιάχνουν για τους υπάρχοντες και μελλοντικούς.


Άρα με το σκεπτικό σου, ουσιαστικά βάζουν έναν πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό (500.000) πραγματικούς χρήστες, να τεστάρουν στην παραγωγή μια μισοτεσταρισμένη release. Αυτό δεν ακούγεται και πολύ καλό ξέρεις...  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν ξέρω τι έκανε ο Πιεαρακάκης. Βασικά ο ίδιος τίποτα δεν έκανε. Οι υπάλληλοι το έκαναν.


Ενα απλό πράγμα, οι υπάλληλοι υπήρχανε και πριν τον πιερακάκη.

----------


## jimger

> Μπορεί να λέω και χαζομάρες (  ) αλλά η δική μου εντύπωση είναι ότι όλο αυτό που βλέπουμε με αυτή την κυβέρνηση κάπως ξεκίνησε από μια μεγάλη ομάδα ανθρώπων μη πολιτικών, αρκετά χρόνια πριν (πάνω από 4-5), που απλά θέλουν να απλοποιήσουν και να βελτιώσουν τις διαδικασίες, βοηθώντας και πολίτες και το δημόσιο. Είχα εμπλακεί πολύ περιφερειακά (είχα παρευρεθεί σε 2-3 συζητήσεις). Θυμάμαι ότι εκεί συνάντησα ανθρώπους του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα (κάποιους από υπουργεία, από διάφορους οργανισμούς, από ερευνητικά κέντρα/πανεπιστήμια, τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση, ΜΚΟ, κ.α.). Πράγματα που θυμάμαι ήταν συζήτηση σχετικά με τις δεκάδες βάσεις σε διάφορες υπηρεσίες και πώς μπορούν να διασυνδεθούν, και να γίνουν διαλειτουργικές, καταγραφή και απλοποίηση διαδικασιών, ιεράρχηση και προτεραιοποίηση υπηρεσιών για ψηφιοποίηση, κλπ.
> 
> Εγώ σχημάτισα την εντύπωση ότι όλο αυτό αυτο-οργανώθηκε bottom-up περισσότερο, δεν σχετιζόταν με κυβερνήσεις και κόμματα. Υποθέτω ότι όλοι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι ήταν διαθέσιμοι σε όλες τις κυβερνήσεις, και ίσως η τωρινή αποφάσισε να τους εμπιστευτεί περισσότερο.


Στο κομμάτι που εγώ ξέρω είναι ότι σίγουρα δεν υπήρχε ενιαία βάση. Σε πολλά πράγματα δεν υπήρχαν καν βάσεις. Προσωπικά καθόμουν και περνούσα με το χέρι αντιστοιχήσεις μεταξύ ασφαλιστικής καρτέλας με ΑΦΜ (εφορία) και Α.Μ.Κ.Α ώστε να μπορούν να γίνουν ενοποιήσεις. Όπου μπορούσε να γίνει κιόλας. Να έβλεπες φακέλους να ασφαλίζουν άτομα αυτεπάγγελτα χωρίς σχεδόν στοιχεία και να κάνεις αντιστοίχηση σχεδόν με το μάτι αν είναι ή δεν είναι ο ίδιος άνθρωπος με αυτόν που βλέιπεις στηνν εφορία και στον ΑΜΚΑ. Πάντως η γενική λογική ήταν να ενοποιηθούν όλα με βάση τον ΑΜΚΑ ως σταθερά. 

Πάντως και σε αυτά ήταν ότι να ναι. Γιατί υπήρχε υπηρεσία που ήταν ΣΔΙΤ (ΗΔΙΚΑ) που όμως χρέωνε το ασφαλιστικό ταμείο αρκετά για να κάνει αυτόματη αντιστοίχηση, οπότε το ταμείο είχε κάποιους υπαλλήλους για χρόνια να την κάνουν χειροκίνητα. Μιλάμε ότι νά 'ναι καταστάσεις

- - - Updated - - -




> Ενα απλό πράγμα, οι υπάλληλοι υπήρχανε και πριν τον πιερακάκη.


Και? Υπάρχει κάποιο point?

----------


## sdikr

> Και? Υπάρχει κάποιο point?


Λες πως ο Πιερακάκης δεν έκανε τίποτα,   το κάνανε οι υπάλληλοί,  κάτι που δεν στέκει,  αλλιώς θα το είχανε κάνει οι ίδιοι υπαλλήλου παλιότερα.
Ναι κατά πασα πιθανότητα δεν έχει κάτσει να κάνει coding   ο Πιερακάκης, αλλά δεν φτάνει μόνο αυτό, αν έφτανε θα το είχανε κάνει πιο νωρίς.

----------


## jimger

> Λες πως ο Πιερακάκης δεν έκανε τίποτα,   το κάνανε οι υπάλληλοί,  κάτι που δεν στέκει,  αλλιώς θα το είχανε κάνει οι ίδιοι υπαλλήλου παλιότερα.
> Ναι κατά πασα πιθανότητα δεν έχει κάτσει να κάνει coding   ο Πιερακάκης, αλλά δεν φτάνει μόνο αυτό, αν έφτανε θα το είχανε κάνει πιο νωρίς.


Αντιλαμβάνεσαι βέβαια ότι υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να είναι χρονική συγκυρία έτσι? Δηλαδή όπως είπα και πριν, οι βάσεις φτιάχνονται χρόνια τώρα. Προφανώς και διάφορα συστήματα. Κάποια στιγμή θα γινόντουσαν launch. Απλά το χρονικό διάστημα βόλεψε. Δεν ξέρω τι έκανε ο άνθρωπος. Μπορεί να συνέβαλε φοβερά. Το αγνοώ. Μου αρέσει το αποτέλεσμα. Αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Είναι πάντως παρόμοια να λες ότι κάποιος έκανε εγκαίνια ενός κτηρίου/έργου που φτιαχνόταν καμιά δεκαετία και να λες μπράβο σε αυτόν. Κάπως έτσι το βλέπω. Αν έχεις κάποιες περισσότερες πληροφορίες να μοιραστείς, be my guest. Ειλικρινά δεν έχω ιδέα. Δεν θέλω ούτε να τον υποβαθμίσω, ούτε να τον θεοποιήσω. Προσωπικά κιόλας πιστεύω ότι είναι και το μόνο υπουργείο που έχει κάνει κάτι καλό στην 3-4ετία.

----------


## Swishh

Καλημέρα, σήμερα είναι το 6 ή το 7 που αποκτά πρόσβαση;

----------


## sdikr

> Καλημέρα, σήμερα είναι το 6 ή το 7 που αποκτά πρόσβαση;


Το 7, μετά τις 16 με 1700

----------


## BlueChris

Εμένα δεν με νοιάζει ποιοι είναι/ήταν οι υπάλληλοι και τι έκαναν οι προηγούμενοι. 
Αυτό που βλέπω και το βλέπουμε όλοι είναι πως είτε λόγο ελευθέρας που πήρε ο Πιερακάκης λόγο Κορωνοϊού, είτε γιατί θέλει ο Κούλης να μειωθεί το δημόσιο είτε οποιουδήποτε άλλο λόγο, το αποτέλεσμα είναι πως ηλεκτρονικά έχουν γίνει ΠΑΠΑΔΕΣ και νομίζω με ξέρετε για τις απόψεις μου για αυτήν την κυβέρνηση, δυστυχώς/ευτυχώς όμως από όπου και να το δεις έχει γίνει στη χώρα τόση δουλειά σε αυτό τον τομέα σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα όσο δεν έχει γίνει πουθενά σε καμία άλλη χώρα. 
Ναι υπάρχουν προβλήματα, ναι το σύστημα θέλει beta testing κάποιες φορές, αυτό όμως δεν αλλάζει το αποτέλεσμα το οποίο χρήζει συγχαρητηρίων για μένα.

Εμένα πχ μπήκα για το Fuel Pass 2... τρώω καντήλι πως δεν έχω τελειώσει με τη δήλωση (όντως την είχα ξεχάσει να πατήσω υποβολή ενώ την έχω κάνει μήνες τώρα και ευτυχώς που μου το θύμισε). Έκανα τη δήλωση και ξαναμπήκα για να φάω το θεϊκό καντήλι πως δεν είμαι δικαιούχος  :Smile: . Ok τους πήρα τηλ και μου είπαν αύριο μεθαύριο θα ενημερωθεί αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο έφταιγα εγώ  :Sorry:

----------


## ariusbb

> Οι αριθμοί αυτοί, είναι ήδη πολύ μεγάλοι για να υπάρξει κάποια αντικειμενική διαφορά. Ότι bugs εντοπίσουν οι 500.000 χρήστες, τα ίδια bugs θα εντοπίσουν και οι 1.000.000. Και προφανώς σε τέτοια scales, δεν πρόκειται κανείς να κάτσει να τα δει ένα-ένα, αλλά θα δημιουργήσει αντιπροσωπευτικά scenarios/cases. 
> 
> Άρα με το σκεπτικό σου, ουσιαστικά βάζουν έναν πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό (500.000) πραγματικούς χρήστες, να τεστάρουν στην παραγωγή μια μισοτεσταρισμένη release. Αυτό δεν ακούγεται και πολύ καλό ξέρεις...


Υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος; Έχεις 500.000 potential χρήστες - ξέρεις δεν θα μπούνε όλοι μαζί.
Και δεν βλέπεις ένα-ένα τα logs - αλλά βλέπεις τα alerts από το APM σου - που είναι ήδη groupαρισμένα.

Μισοτεσταρισμένη εφαρμογή; Welcome to DevOps - δεν υπάρχει εφαρμογή πλέον που να είναι τεσταρισμένη στο έπακρο. 
Παίρνεις Windows/Linux έχουν patches
Παίρνεις κονσόλα έχει patches
Αγοράζεις παιχνίδια - έχουν και 0-day patch και συνεχόμενα patches
Δεν έχουν δοκιμαστεί; Εννοείται - όσο είναι εφικτό.
Άρα άλλο το QA testing με ένα μικρό εσωτερικό team και άλλο το deployment με million users και τα προβλήματα στο πεδίο.

Δεν ξέρω εαν κάνεις αυτές τις ερωτήσεις για consulting για να ξέρω να χρεώνω...

----------


## Swishh

> Το 7, μετά τις 16 με 1700


Σειρά μου λοιπόν, σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## badweed

> Ένα elaboration για να καταλάβω τι εννοείς?


οτι το αρχικο σχεδιο ψηφιοποιησης του δημοσιου , δεν περιλαμβανε την ταυτοποιηση βαση του κινητου τηλεφωνου (συσκευης ή αριθμου) 
πλεον , μετα καπου το 2012 , αποφασιστηκε (για εμενα ,εκτος ελλαδος παρθηκε η αποφαση και για μεγαλυτερη κλιμακα απο αυτην της ελλαδος ) οτι αυτη η γραμμη θα ακολουθηθει που κινειται η ψηφιοποιηση της γραφειοκρατιας δια μεσου τηλεφωνικου αριθμου ,του κινητου συγκεκριμενα .

μεχρι τοτε δεν ηταν αυστηρη η αριθμοδοτηση των κινητων τηλεφωνων ,ως προς τα στοιχεια του χρηστη . 

μεσα κοινωνικης αναγκης αλλα και παροχων εχουν πεσει σε λιγοτερα χερια απο οσα ηταν η ανα το κρατος , εθνικη υποδομη .  δηλαδη ολιγαρχικες επιχειρησεις εχουν αποκτησει τον λειτουργικο φορεα του δημοσιου πολλων κρατων.

----------


## Mosfet

> Υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος; Έχεις 500.000 potential χρήστες - ξέρεις δεν θα μπούνε όλοι μαζί.
> Και δεν βλέπεις ένα-ένα τα logs - αλλά βλέπεις τα alerts από το APM σου - που είναι ήδη groupαρισμένα.
> 
> Μισοτεσταρισμένη εφαρμογή; Welcome to DevOps - δεν υπάρχει εφαρμογή πλέον που να είναι τεσταρισμένη στο έπακρο. 
> Παίρνεις Windows/Linux έχουν patches
> Παίρνεις κονσόλα έχει patches
> Αγοράζεις παιχνίδια - έχουν και 0-day patch και συνεχόμενα patches
> Δεν έχουν δοκιμαστεί; Εννοείται - όσο είναι εφικτό.
> Άρα άλλο το QA testing με ένα μικρό εσωτερικό team και άλλο το deployment με million users και τα προβλήματα στο πεδίο.
> ...


Είδες πουθενά καμιά ερώτηση ή απλά γράφεις ότι να ναι;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jimger

> Εμένα δεν με νοιάζει ποιοι είναι/ήταν οι υπάλληλοι και τι έκαναν οι προηγούμενοι. 
> Αυτό που βλέπω και το βλέπουμε όλοι είναι πως είτε λόγο ελευθέρας που πήρε ο Πιερακάκης λόγο Κορωνοϊού, είτε γιατί θέλει ο Κούλης να μειωθεί το δημόσιο είτε οποιουδήποτε άλλο λόγο, το αποτέλεσμα είναι πως ηλεκτρονικά έχουν γίνει ΠΑΠΑΔΕΣ και νομίζω με ξέρετε για τις απόψεις μου για αυτήν την κυβέρνηση, δυστυχώς/ευτυχώς όμως από όπου και να το δεις έχει γίνει στη χώρα τόση δουλειά σε αυτό τον τομέα σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα όσο δεν έχει γίνει πουθενά σε καμία άλλη χώρα. 
> Ναι υπάρχουν προβλήματα, ναι το σύστημα θέλει beta testing κάποιες φορές, αυτό όμως δεν αλλάζει το αποτέλεσμα το οποίο χρήζει συγχαρητηρίων για μένα.
> 
> Εμένα πχ μπήκα για το Fuel Pass 2... τρώω καντήλι πως δεν έχω τελειώσει με τη δήλωση (όντως την είχα ξεχάσει να πατήσω υποβολή ενώ την έχω κάνει μήνες τώρα και ευτυχώς που μου το θύμισε). Έκανα τη δήλωση και ξαναμπήκα για να φάω το θεϊκό καντήλι πως δεν είμαι δικαιούχος . Ok τους πήρα τηλ και μου είπαν αύριο μεθαύριο θα ενημερωθεί αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο έφταιγα εγώ


Μα συζήτηση κάνουμε. Συμφωνώ ότι έχουν γίνει πολλά και καλοδεχούμενα. Απλά νομίζω εδώ είναι κατά πόσο αυτά είναι το αποτέλεσμα έργων ΚΑΙ προηγούμενων χρόνων. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση με το τι ήθελε να κάνει ο Κούλης ή ο Πιερακάκης. Αν δεν είχαν την βάση δεν θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν κάτι. Και ναι όλα καλοδεχούμενα. Σύντομα να χρειαζόμαστε ακόμα λιγότερη γραφειοκρατία. Μακάρι ότι μπορεί να γίνει ηλεκτρονικά να γίνει (με τη σωστή ασφάλεια βέβαια). Δηλαδή δεν θέλω οι διάφορες κρατικές υπηρεσίες να έχουν πρόσβαση εκεί που δεν πρέπει

- - - Updated - - -




> οτι το αρχικο σχεδιο ψηφιοποιησης του δημοσιου , δεν περιλαμβανε την ταυτοποιηση βαση του κινητου τηλεφωνου (συσκευης ή αριθμου) 
> πλεον , μετα καπου το 2012 , αποφασιστηκε (για εμενα ,εκτος ελλαδος παρθηκε η αποφαση και για μεγαλυτερη κλιμακα απο αυτην της ελλαδος ) οτι αυτη η γραμμη θα ακολουθηθει που κινειται η ψηφιοποιηση της γραφειοκρατιας δια μεσου τηλεφωνικου αριθμου ,του κινητου συγκεκριμενα .
> 
> μεχρι τοτε δεν ηταν αυστηρη η αριθμοδοτηση των κινητων τηλεφωνων ,ως προς τα στοιχεια του χρηστη . 
> 
> μεσα κοινωνικης αναγκης αλλα και παροχων εχουν πεσει σε λιγοτερα χερια απο οσα ηταν η ανα το κρατος , εθνικη υποδομη .  δηλαδη ολιγαρχικες επιχειρησεις εχουν αποκτησει τον λειτουργικο φορεα του δημοσιου πολλων κρατων.


Κοίτα τα στοιχεία ως 2step για το κινητό θεωρώ πως είναι μια χαρά. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αποτελεί πρόβλημα. Συμβαίνει και σε χώρες που δεν χρειάζεσαι στοιχεία για να πάρεις κάρτα (πχ Αγγλία). Απλά στοιχείο ασφαλείας είναι όχι κάτι άλλο. Τώρα το να χρησιμοποιείς server επιχειρήσεων και όχι δικούς σου (τύπου Amazon) είναι θέμα βολικότητας νομίζω αν και σε long term διαφωνώ. Δηλαδή καλό είναι να δουν τι χρειάζονται και να στήσουν τα δικά τους. Δεν νομίζω ότι οι μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις έχουν αποκτήσει κανέναν έλεγχο ως προς αυτό. Υπάρχουν άλλα πράγματα που συμφωνώ. Αλλά όχι ότι ελέγχει η Amazon την ελληνική κυβέρνηση επειδή τρέχουμε σε servers της Amazon

----------


## badweed

> Κοίτα τα στοιχεία ως 2step για το κινητό θεωρώ πως είναι μια χαρά. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αποτελεί πρόβλημα. Συμβαίνει και σε χώρες που δεν χρειάζεσαι στοιχεία για να πάρεις κάρτα (πχ Αγγλία). Απλά στοιχείο ασφαλείας είναι όχι κάτι άλλο. Τώρα το να χρησιμοποιείς server επιχειρήσεων και όχι δικούς σου (τύπου Amazon) είναι θέμα βολικότητας νομίζω αν και σε long term διαφωνώ. Δηλαδή καλό είναι να δουν τι χρειάζονται και να στήσουν τα δικά τους. Δεν νομίζω ότι οι μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις έχουν αποκτήσει κανέναν έλεγχο ως προς αυτό. Υπάρχουν άλλα πράγματα που συμφωνώ. Αλλά όχι ότι ελέγχει η Amazon την ελληνική κυβέρνηση επειδή τρέχουμε σε servers της Amazon


δεν διαφωνω με το να υπαρχουν επιλογες, ουτε με τις ψηφιακες ευκολιες διαφωνω . 
τις απολαμβανω, τις μαθαινω,  θα μπορουσα να πω και με λιγο θρασσος , οτι γεννηθηκα για αυτην την εποχη .  

 την περιπτωση (κατι που δεν συμβαινει επι του παροντος ) που καταληξουμε σε μονοδρομο εξυπηρετησης απο μια χουφτα διεθνους εμβελειας επιχειρησεις  (που αυτοματως συμπαιρενεται και η κερδοσκοπια ) , και την υποχρεωση των πολιτων των διαφορων κρατών ,να ειναι συνδρομητες τους , βλεπω με καχυποψια .

----------


## aSMiLoN

> Εμένα δεν με νοιάζει ποιοι είναι/ήταν οι υπάλληλοι και τι έκαναν οι προηγούμενοι. 
> Αυτό που βλέπω και το βλέπουμε όλοι είναι πως είτε λόγο ελευθέρας που πήρε ο Πιερακάκης λόγο Κορωνοϊού, είτε γιατί θέλει ο Κούλης να μειωθεί το δημόσιο είτε οποιουδήποτε άλλο λόγο, το αποτέλεσμα είναι πως ηλεκτρονικά έχουν γίνει ΠΑΠΑΔΕΣ και νομίζω με ξέρετε για τις απόψεις μου για αυτήν την κυβέρνηση, δυστυχώς/ευτυχώς όμως από όπου και να το δεις έχει γίνει στη χώρα τόση δουλειά σε αυτό τον τομέα σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα όσο δεν έχει γίνει πουθενά σε καμία άλλη χώρα. 
> Ναι υπάρχουν προβλήματα, ναι το σύστημα θέλει beta testing κάποιες φορές, αυτό όμως δεν αλλάζει το αποτέλεσμα το οποίο χρήζει συγχαρητηρίων για μένα.
> 
> Εμένα πχ μπήκα για το Fuel Pass 2... τρώω καντήλι πως δεν έχω τελειώσει με τη δήλωση (όντως την είχα ξεχάσει να πατήσω υποβολή ενώ την έχω κάνει μήνες τώρα και ευτυχώς που μου το θύμισε). Έκανα τη δήλωση και ξαναμπήκα για να φάω το θεϊκό καντήλι πως δεν είμαι δικαιούχος . Ok τους πήρα τηλ και μου είπαν αύριο μεθαύριο θα ενημερωθεί αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο έφταιγα εγώ


Εκει που οι περισσοτεροι θα εβλεπαν μονο προβληματα στο lockdown, αυτη η ομαδα ειδε ευκαιριες. Και εφερε τα αποτελεσματα που ειδαμε. Εννοειται πως την δουλεια την βγαζουν οι υπαλληλοι, αλλα αν ο καπετανιος δε κατευθυνει καταλληλα το πλοιο σωστη δουλεια δε γινεται. Το ειδαμε δεκαετιες τωρα που κυριλεκτικα δεκαδες δις κατασπαταληθηκαν για την ψηφιοποιηση του δημοσιου και τα αποτελεσματα ηταν ελαχιστα. Ας αποδωσουμε λοιπον τα του Καίσαρος τω Καίσαρι, δεν εγιναν απο τυχη απο αυτα που βλεπουμε, ουτε ηταν ετοιμα απλα δε προλαβαν αλλοι.

----------


## sdikr

> οτι το αρχικο σχεδιο ψηφιοποιησης του δημοσιου , δεν περιλαμβανε την ταυτοποιηση βαση του κινητου τηλεφωνου (συσκευης ή αριθμου) 
> πλεον , μετα καπου το 2012 , αποφασιστηκε (για εμενα ,εκτος ελλαδος παρθηκε η αποφαση και για μεγαλυτερη κλιμακα απο αυτην της ελλαδος ) οτι αυτη η γραμμη θα ακολουθηθει που κινειται η ψηφιοποιηση της γραφειοκρατιας δια μεσου τηλεφωνικου αριθμου ,του κινητου συγκεκριμενα .
> 
> μεχρι τοτε δεν ηταν αυστηρη η αριθμοδοτηση των κινητων τηλεφωνων ,ως προς τα στοιχεια του χρηστη . 
> 
> μεσα κοινωνικης αναγκης αλλα και παροχων εχουν πεσει σε λιγοτερα χερια απο οσα ηταν η ανα το κρατος , εθνικη υποδομη .  δηλαδη ολιγαρχικες επιχειρησεις εχουν αποκτησει τον λειτουργικο φορεα του δημοσιου πολλων κρατων.


Απο την στιγμή που κάποιος μπορεί να ταυτοποιησει μέσω ΚΕΠ   όποιο νούμερο θέλει στον εαυτό του ακόμα και αν δεν είναι στο όνομα του,  όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν υπάρχει κάποια θεωρία συνωμοσίας απο πίσω.

Στην περίπτωση του 2fa, το sms είναι κάτι το δοκιμασμένο και διαθέσιμο σχεδόν σε όλο τον πληθυσμό.
Φαντάσου γκρίνια που θα είχαμε αν σου λέγανε πρέπει να πάρεις κάποιο Key ή πρέπει να έχεις απαραίτητα smart phone για να τρέχεις κάποιον authenticator.
Θα ήταν όμως μια καλή προσθήκη να μπορεί να γίνει χρήση και αυτών

----------


## jimger

> δεν διαφωνω με το να υπαρχουν επιλογες, ουτε με τις ψηφιακες ευκολιες διαφωνω . 
> τις απολαμβανω, τις μαθαινω,  θα μπορουσα να πω και με λιγο θρασσος , οτι γεννηθηκα για αυτην την εποχη .  
> 
>  την περιπτωση (κατι που δεν συμβαινει επι του παροντος ) που καταληξουμε σε μονοδρομο εξυπηρετησης απο μια χουφτα διεθνους εμβελειας επιχειρησεις  (που αυτοματως συμπαιρενεται και η κερδοσκοπια ) , και την υποχρεωση των πολιτων των διαφορων κρατών ,να ειναι συνδρομητες τους , βλεπω με καχυποψια .


Συμφωνώ. Αλλά δεν πάει προς τα εκεί αυτό. Το πρόβλημα ότι οι διάφορες επιχειρήσεις ανεβοκατεβάζουν κυβερνήσεις μέσω lobby είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο και πιο άμεσο. Παράδειγμα το πρόβλημα της Ελλάδας δεν είναι αν θα έχει server στην Amazon ή αν θα φτιάξει δικούς της (χρησιμοποιοώντας επεξεργαστές intel/amd) κλπ, αλλά 1) ότι τα στοιχεία  α φορολογικά της Ελλάδας δεν βρίσκονται στην... Ελλάδα
https://www.sofokleousin.gr/varoufak...ous-sto-forolo

Κατά τα άλλα η ψηφιοποίηση δεν συνεπάγεται σε καμία περίπτωση ότι δίνουμε τα στοιχεία μας σε κάποιον ιδιώτη (θα προσθέσω ή κρατική υπηρεσία που δεν της πέφτει λόγος....)

----------


## BlueChris

Φαγωθήκατε ρε σεις... γιατί δεν βάζουν όλα τα νούμερα μπλα μπλα μπλα γρουσούζηδες....

Μπήκα μήπως και έχει ενημερωθεί και

----------


## sdikr

> Συμφωνώ. Αλλά δεν πάει προς τα εκεί αυτό. Το πρόβλημα ότι οι διάφορες επιχειρήσεις ανεβοκατεβάζουν κυβερνήσεις μέσω lobby είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο και πιο άμεσο. Παράδειγμα το πρόβλημα της Ελλάδας δεν είναι αν θα έχει server στην Amazon ή αν θα φτιάξει δικούς της (χρησιμοποιοώντας επεξεργαστές intel/amd) κλπ, αλλά 1) ότι τα στοιχεία  α φορολογικά της Ελλάδας δεν βρίσκονται στην... Ελλάδα
> https://www.sofokleousin.gr/varoufak...ous-sto-forolo
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα η ψηφιοποίηση δεν συνεπάγεται σε καμία περίπτωση ότι δίνουμε τα στοιχεία μας σε κάποιον ιδιώτη (θα προσθέσω ή κρατική υπηρεσία που δεν της πέφτει λόγος....)


Που σε αυτό που διάβασες λέει πως αυτά τα στοιχεία δεν είναι στην Ελλάδα;

- - - Updated - - -




> Φαγωθήκατε ρε σεις... γιατί δεν βάζουν όλα τα νούμερα μπλα μπλα μπλα γρουσούζηδες....
> 
> Μπήκα μήπως και έχει ενημερωθεί και


Δεν νομίζω πως είναι σε azure

----------


## BlueChris

> Δεν νομίζω πως είναι σε azure


Αυτό μου έβγαλε μετά από ώρα, έκανα refresh με το ίδιο token και έφαγα σελίδα GOV με το "η σελίδα δεν βρέθηκε" μετά... τώρα περιμένω πάλι αιώνια, εσένα σου παίζει?

Ξανά επιστροφή και logon πάλι και τρώω το Azure πάλι.

- - - Updated - - -

To gateway το βγάζει με αυτή τη διεύθυνση

https://vouchers.gov.gr/api/oauth2/a...ation/fp2-gsis

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό μου έβγαλε μετά από ώρα, έκανα refresh με το ίδιο token και έφαγα σελίδα GOV με το "η σελίδα δεν βρέθηκε" μετά... τώρα περιμένω πάλι αιώνια, εσένα σου παίζει?
> 
> Ξανά επιστροφή και logon πάλι και τρώω το Azure πάλι.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> To gateway το βγάζει με αυτή τη διεύθυνση
> 
> https://vouchers.gov.gr/api/oauth2/a...ation/fp2-gsis


Στο wallet  ή σε άλλη πλατφόρμα;
Το wallet δεν έχει θεμα 
Στο fuel  έχει τώρα,   εχθές που έκανα αίτηση πέρασε κανονικά
(τώρα η σελίδα δεν βρέθηκε)

- - - Updated - - -

Και τώρα δουλεύει

Είσαι γκαντεμης  :Razz:

----------


## BlueChris

> Είσαι γκαντεμης


Σαββατογεννημένος  :Smile:  αλλά έχω πει καλά λόγια ρε γμτ... κακά συμβαίνουν αν πω κάτι κακό... :Embarassed: 

- - - Updated - - -

Σπύρο έριξα και άλλη σελίδα  :Smile: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...27#post7296427

Τα κλείνω όλα.... θα μπω στην Apple χαχαχαχα

----------


## button

Σήμερα δεν είναι για 9??? Γιατί μου βγάζει ότι το ΑΦΜ μου δεν δικαιούται

----------


## YAziDis

> Σήμερα δεν είναι για 9??? Γιατί μου βγάζει ότι το ΑΦΜ μου δεν δικαιούται


Βιάζεσαι… το 7 βγήκε σήμερα!

----------


## ThReSh

> Σήμερα δεν είναι για 9??? Γιατί μου βγάζει ότι το ΑΦΜ μου δεν δικαιούται


Σήμερα είναι για 7, την Πέμπτη είναι για το 9.

----------


## button

Α καλά τόσα που έχω διαβάσει έχω χάσει και τη σειρά μου.. Απορία παίρνει και ADR

----------


## deniSun

28/07 έκανα την αίτηση για ενημέρωση του ΑΦΜ για άδεια οδήγησης.
Σήμερα ήρθε το μήνυμα:




> Ενημέρωση στοιχείων - Έγκριση αίτησης ενημέρωσης στοιχείων
> 
> Έγκριση αίτησης ενημέρωσης στοιχείων
> 
> Η πρόσβασή σας στις ψηφιακές υπηρεσίες του Υπουργείου Υποδομών και Μεταφορών θα ενεργοποιηθεί μετά απο την παρακάτω ημερομηνία:
> 
> 03/08/2022 07:00

----------


## EnDLess

> 28/07 έκανα την αίτηση για ενημέρωση του ΑΦΜ για άδεια οδήγησης.
> Σήμερα ήρθε το μήνυμα:


Άρα πλέον μπορείς να δεις το δίπλωμα???

Εμένα ακόμα δεν έχει έρθει το email που έχει έρθει σε εσένα.

----------


## PopManiac

Πάντως (και) εγώ τρώω πόρτα στο app.

Μολονότι εξυπηρετούν ΑΦΜ από 1 έως 7 (είμαι το 7 το καλό) μου λέει να δοκιμάσω αργότερα

----------


## Chingachgook

> 28/07 έκανα την αίτηση για ενημέρωση του ΑΦΜ για άδεια οδήγησης.
> Σήμερα ήρθε το μήνυμα:


Ακριβώς έτσι και σε εμένα - αναμένουμε μέχρι αύριο λοιπόν

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάντως (και) εγώ τρώω πόρτα στο app.
> 
> Μολονότι εξυπηρετούν ΑΦΜ από 1 έως 7 (είμαι το 7 το καλό) μου λέει να δοκιμάσω αργότερα


Είσαι ΔΟΥ κατοίκων εξωτερικού; Μπορεί να είσαι στο τέρμα της λίστας, παρόλο τον λήγοντα;  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Ακριβώς έτσι και σε εμένα - αναμένουμε μέχρι αύριο λοιπόν
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Είσαι ΔΟΥ κατοίκων εξωτερικού; Μπορεί να είσαι στο τέρμα της λίστας, παρόλο τον λήγοντα;


Δυο συνφορουμιτες   εξωτερικού  έχουν κάνει κανονικά έκδοση με την σειρά τους στο ΑΦΜ

Μάλλον προσωρινό πρόβλημα, εκτός αν το γκαντέμιασε ο bluechris

----------


## PopManiac

Δεν είμαι (ακόμα) ΔΟΥ Εξωτερικού, αλλά μάλλον το θεωρώ glitch in the Matrix... Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω αργότερα

----------


## deniSun

> Άρα πλέον μπορείς να δεις το δίπλωμα???
> 
> Εμένα ακόμα δεν έχει έρθει το email που έχει έρθει σε εσένα.


Είμαι σε ΑΦΜ 9.
Δεν άνοιξε ακόμα.

----------


## EnDLess

> Είμαι σε ΑΦΜ 9.
> Δεν άνοιξε ακόμα.



Αααα ok thanks. Είμαι σε 2 και αναμένω...

----------


## Chingachgook

> Δυο συνφορουμιτες   εξωτερικού  έχουν κάνει κανονικά έκδοση με την σειρά τους στο ΑΦΜ
> 
> Μάλλον προσωρινό πρόβλημα, εκτός αν *το γκαντέμιασε ο bluechris*


Το πιο πιθανό σενάριο  :Mr. Green:

----------


## nss

> Τον νου σου
> Μην πέσεις σε καμμιά καπάτσα.
> 
> Θα σε σκανάρει με το μάτι
> και θα μάθει τα πάντα,
> δίπλωμα και ταυτότητα δεν την απασχολούν ..


Είχα πάει σε ένα κατάστημα της Πειραιώς, η υπάλληλος μου ζήτησε με ύφος να δει το qr (προαπαιτούμενο για την είσοδο τότε), της το δείχνω, το ελέγχει με το μάτι και που λέει: "περάστε". Τόσο καπάτσα!

----------


## nm96027

> Μπορεί να λέω και χαζομάρες (  ) αλλά η δική μου εντύπωση είναι ότι όλο αυτό που βλέπουμε με αυτή την κυβέρνηση κάπως ξεκίνησε από μια μεγάλη ομάδα ανθρώπων μη πολιτικών, αρκετά χρόνια πριν (πάνω από 4-5), που απλά θέλουν να απλοποιήσουν και να βελτιώσουν τις διαδικασίες, βοηθώντας και πολίτες και το δημόσιο. Είχα εμπλακεί πολύ περιφερειακά (είχα παρευρεθεί σε 2-3 συζητήσεις). Θυμάμαι ότι εκεί συνάντησα ανθρώπους του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα (κάποιους από υπουργεία, από διάφορους οργανισμούς, από ερευνητικά κέντρα/πανεπιστήμια, τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση, ΜΚΟ, κ.α.). Πράγματα που θυμάμαι ήταν συζήτηση σχετικά με τις δεκάδες βάσεις σε διάφορες υπηρεσίες και πώς μπορούν να διασυνδεθούν, και να γίνουν διαλειτουργικές, καταγραφή και απλοποίηση διαδικασιών, ιεράρχηση και προτεραιοποίηση υπηρεσιών για ψηφιοποίηση, κλπ.
> 
> Εγώ σχημάτισα την εντύπωση ότι όλο αυτό αυτο-οργανώθηκε bottom-up περισσότερο, δεν σχετιζόταν με κυβερνήσεις και κόμματα. Υποθέτω ότι όλοι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι ήταν διαθέσιμοι σε όλες τις κυβερνήσεις, και ίσως η τωρινή αποφάσισε να τους εμπιστευτεί περισσότερο.


Ασφαλώς και δεν είναι έτσι. Δεν υπάρχει αυτο-οργανώση στην δημόσια διοίκηση και δη στην ελληνική. Και εξηγω:

Ο κρίσμος παράγοντας ήταν η ίδρυση του Υπουργείου Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης στις 8/7/2019: η Γενική Γραμματεία Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων (δλδ ο πυρήνας των πληροφοριακών συστηματων του Δημοσίου) μετακινήθηκε από το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών στο νέο υπουργείο, η ΗΔΙΚΑ (εχει την ηλεκτρονική συνταγογράφηση καθως και ένα σημαντικο κομμάτι του ΕΦΚΑ) μεταφέρθηκε από το Εργασίας και το GRNET από το Ανάπτυξης (ή το Παιδείας). Για πρώτη φορά το δημόσιο συγκέντρωσε τα περισσότερα και πιο σημαντικά συστηματα και φορείς σε ένα υπουργείο. Τι ψηφιακή πολιτική να κάνεις όταν η συνταγογράφηση ειναι σε άλλο Υπουργείο εκτός του Ψηφιακής;

Το δεύτερο σημαντικό που έγινε είναι οτι ψηφίστηκε ο νόμος 4623 τον Αύγουστο του 2019. Εκει, για παραδειγμα εγινε πολυ πιο ευκολη η διαλειτουργικότητα μέσα από το Κέντρο Διαλειτουργικότητας (ΚΕΔ) της ΓΓΠΣ ("ααα να γιατί έπρεπε η ΓΓΠΣ να φύγει από το Οικονομικών και να πάει στο Ψηφιακής) ενώ καταργήθηκε πχ η απαίτηση για Κοινή Υπουργικη Απόφαση για την μεταφορά συστημάτων ενός υπουργείου στο G Cloud. Ετσι πχ φτάσαμε ως ελληνική δημοσια διοικηση από τις περίπου 10-15 εκ κλησεις api στο ΚΕΔ το 2019 στις 250 εκ το 2021. Αυτό ασφαλώς σημαίνει λιγότερη ταλαιπωρία για τον πολίτη γιατί τα δεδομενα του μεταφέρονται αυτόματα και δεν κουβαλάει χαρτιά από το ενα σημείο στο αλλο. 

Το επόμενο βήμα ήταν το gov.gr το οποίο περισσότερο συμβόλισε μία νέα αρχή για την ψηφιακή διακυβέρνηση στην δημοσια διοικηση. Στην πράξη το μεγαλο χαρτί του gov είναι ο μηχανισμός παραγωγής εγγράφων με ψηφιακή σφραγίδα, qr code και vaildation code που πρώτα εφαρμοστηκε στην υπεύθυνη δηλωση/εξουσιοδότηση. Ήταν το πρώτο building block που δημιουργήθηκε από το GRΝΕΤ, από τους devs που είναι εκεί μέσα. 

Εδω αξίζει να σταθουμε λίγο. Γιατί μέσω αυτού του μηχανισμού (ή και άλλων) το Ψηφιακής εφαρμόσε μία πολιτική ανοίγματος της πρόσβασης των δεδομένων που ήδη είχε (από εργα που είχαν τρεξει άλλες κυβερνήσεις) το δημόσιο, στον πολίτη. 

Πχ Μητρώο πολιτων: έργο που παραδόθηκε το 2013, και ψηφιοποίησε όλη την δημοτολογική και μέρος της ληξιαρχικής πληροφορίας κάθε πολίτη, ήταν προσβασιμο μόνο από ληξιαρχους. Επαναχρησιμοποιώντας το building block της υπευθυνης δήλωσης, ξεκινησαν το Ιουνιο του 2020 να βγαίνουν ληξιαρχικά και δημοτολογικα πιστοποιητικά online. Η ίδια λογικη ακολουθηθηκε και σε άλλα μητρώα που ενώ υπηρχαν ψηφιακα, ο πολίτης δεν είχε πρόσβαση. Πχ μητρώο μαθητων. Ή η συνταγογράφηση: η ηλεκτρονική συνταγογράφηση είναι ένα major εργο που εγινε επί ΓΑΠ. Η άυλη συνταγογράφηση, μία πρόσθηκη ενός gateway στο ολο συστημα για να στελνει μηνυματα, πρακτικά άνοιξε την συνταγογράφηση στον πολίτη, κάτι που ολοκληρωθηκε με τ myhealth app, όπου πλέον βλέπεις όλες τις συνταγές σου στο κινητο σου. Η λογικά ειναι ίδια: ότι ξερει το κράτος για το πολίτη πρεπει να το ξέρει και ο ιδιος ο πολίτης για τον εαυτό του. 

Πρακτικά και η περίπτωση του wallet app ακολουθει τις ίδιες αρχες: χρησιμοποιείται το ψηφιοποιημένο μητρώο ταυτοτητων μέσω του Κέντρου Διαλειτουργικότητας, το building block του GRNET και σερβίρεται κατάλληλα το έγγραφο της ταυτοπροσωπιας στο κινητό μας. Συν τον μηχανισμό του consent. Δεν το λες περίπλοκο. Είναι επαναχρηση εργαλείων που αναπτυχθηκαν τα τελευταία χρονια. 

Ολη αυτή η δουλειά είναι ο συνδυασμός των δυνατοτητων που προέκυψαν με την δημιουργία του νέου υπουργείου, των νομοθετικών παρεμβάσεων, του πλαισίου που δημιουργήθηκε και της πολυ σκληρής δουλειάς in house.

----------


## ariusbb

Ευχαριστώ @nm96027. Ίσως το καλύτερο μήνυμα σε αυτό thread

----------


## Andreaslar

Ωραία ανάλυση, ευχαριστούμε

----------


## deniSun

Γιατί σε αυτή την χώρα θα πρέπει να χρωματίζουμε τα πάντα;
Παλιότερα τα καφενεία.
Σήμερα οι εφαρμογές.
Σου δίνουν κάτι και εσύ κοιτάς τα πολιτικά φρονήματα του dev και των προϊσταμένων του, μέχρι και την κυβέρνηση που ψήφισε τον νόμο.
Αν τόσο πολύ θέλεις να κάνεις την επανάστασή σου ενάντια στον καπιταλισμό και την πλουτοκρατία μην εγκαθιστάς την εφαρμογή.
Και όταν κάποια στιγμή γεράσεις να μιλάς με υπερηφάνεια και να δακρύζεις όταν θα διηγείσαι τα ηρωικά σου κατορθώματα στα εγγόνια σου,
για το πώς χτύπησες το σύστημα του φιλελευθερισμού.

----------


## jimger

> Ασφαλώς και δεν είναι έτσι. Δεν υπάρχει αυτο-οργανώση στην δημόσια διοίκηση και δη στην ελληνική. Και εξηγω:
> 
> Ο κρίσμος παράγοντας ήταν η ίδρυση του Υπουργείου Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης στις 8/7/2019: η Γενική Γραμματεία Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων (δλδ ο πυρήνας των πληροφοριακών συστηματων του Δημοσίου) μετακινήθηκε από το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών στο νέο υπουργείο, η ΗΔΙΚΑ (εχει την ηλεκτρονική συνταγογράφηση καθως και ένα σημαντικο κομμάτι του ΕΦΚΑ) μεταφέρθηκε από το Εργασίας και το GRNET από το Ανάπτυξης (ή το Παιδείας). Για πρώτη φορά το δημόσιο συγκέντρωσε τα περισσότερα και πιο σημαντικά συστηματα και φορείς σε ένα υπουργείο. Τι ψηφιακή πολιτική να κάνεις όταν η συνταγογράφηση ειναι σε άλλο Υπουργείο εκτός του Ψηφιακής;
> 
> Το δεύτερο σημαντικό που έγινε είναι οτι ψηφίστηκε ο νόμος 4623 τον Αύγουστο του 2019. Εκει, για παραδειγμα εγινε πολυ πιο ευκολη η διαλειτουργικότητα μέσα από το Κέντρο Διαλειτουργικότητας (ΚΕΔ) της ΓΓΠΣ ("ααα να γιατί έπρεπε η ΓΓΠΣ να φύγει από το Οικονομικών και να πάει στο Ψηφιακής) ενώ καταργήθηκε πχ η απαίτηση για Κοινή Υπουργικη Απόφαση για την μεταφορά συστημάτων ενός υπουργείου στο G Cloud. Ετσι πχ φτάσαμε ως ελληνική δημοσια διοικηση από τις περίπου 10-15 εκ κλησεις api στο ΚΕΔ το 2019 στις 250 εκ το 2021. Αυτό ασφαλώς σημαίνει λιγότερη ταλαιπωρία για τον πολίτη γιατί τα δεδομενα του μεταφέρονται αυτόματα και δεν κουβαλάει χαρτιά από το ενα σημείο στο αλλο. 
> 
> Το επόμενο βήμα ήταν το gov.gr το οποίο περισσότερο συμβόλισε μία νέα αρχή για την ψηφιακή διακυβέρνηση στην δημοσια διοικηση. Στην πράξη το μεγαλο χαρτί του gov είναι ο μηχανισμός παραγωγής εγγράφων με ψηφιακή σφραγίδα, qr code και vaildation code που πρώτα εφαρμοστηκε στην υπεύθυνη δηλωση/εξουσιοδότηση. Ήταν το πρώτο building block που δημιουργήθηκε από το GRΝΕΤ, από τους devs που είναι εκεί μέσα. 
> 
> Εδω αξίζει να σταθουμε λίγο. Γιατί μέσω αυτού του μηχανισμού (ή και άλλων) το Ψηφιακής εφαρμόσε μία πολιτική ανοίγματος της πρόσβασης των δεδομένων που ήδη είχε (από εργα που είχαν τρεξει άλλες κυβερνήσεις) το δημόσιο, στον πολίτη. 
> ...


Δεν είχα καμία ιδέα. Πολύ καλό post. Επεξηγηματικό για τους λίγο πιο nerds.

Offtopic: Το Υπουργείο Υγείας μπορεί να ελέγξει την ηλεκτρονική συνταγογράφηση? (Για υπερσυνταγογραφήσεις)
Offtopic2: Γνωρίζεις αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρωτόκολλο αλλά και κατάγραφη για την πρόσβαση στα στοιχεία από άλλες υπηρεσίες κλπ? Δηλαδή για το τι μπορεί ο κάθε ένας υπάλληλος κακόβουλος ή καλόβουλος να δει από τα δικά σου στοιχεία?

- - - Updated - - -




> Που σε αυτό που διάβασες λέει πως αυτά τα στοιχεία δεν είναι στην Ελλάδα;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



Βγαίνει από τα συμφραζόμενα σε αυτό που έβαλα.

https://mera25.gr/gianis-varoufakis-...o-mas-systima/

Το έχω ακούσει και σε συνεντεύξεις και μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο. Συγκεκριμένα είχε πει ότι είχε ρωτήσει τον Πιερρακάκη αν έχει πρόσβαση στα φορολογικά στοιχεία, και ο Πιερρακάκης του είπε όχι.

----------


## sdikr

> Βγαίνει από τα συμφραζόμενα σε αυτό που έβαλα.
> 
> https://mera25.gr/gianis-varoufakis-...o-mas-systima/
> 
> Το έχω ακούσει και σε συνεντεύξεις και μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο. Συγκεκριμένα είχε πει ότι είχε ρωτήσει τον Πιερρακάκη αν έχει πρόσβαση στα φορολογικά στοιχεία, και ο Πιερρακάκης του είπε όχι.



Και αυτό είναι το σωστό, δεν έχει κάποια δουλειά ο πιερρακάκης με τα φορολογικά σου δεδομένα,  αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως τα δεδομένα δεν είναι στην Ελλάδα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Βγαίνει από τα συμφραζόμενα σε αυτό που έβαλα.
> 
> https://mera25.gr/gianis-varoufakis-...o-mas-systima/
> 
> Το έχω ακούσει και σε συνεντεύξεις και μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο. Συγκεκριμένα είχε πει ότι είχε ρωτήσει τον Πιερρακάκη αν έχει πρόσβαση στα φορολογικά στοιχεία, και ο Πιερρακάκης του είπε όχι.


Και προσθήκη στο απο πάνω,    ο Πιερρακάκης, δεν έχει πρόσβαση και στα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία σου,     ούτε στην ταυτότητα, ούτε στο δίπλωμα.
Το σύστημα απο την άλλη, με δικιά σου εξουσιοδότηση πάντα  μπορεί να έχει,   όπως έχει πρόσβαση στην φορολογική σου δήλωση όταν κάνεις την δήλωση για το fuel pass  και μόνο στα απαραίτητα στοιχεία που χρειάζονται για αυτό,  με λίγα λόγια   βλακείες το ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση στα φορολογικά στοιχεία που αναφέρει ο Γιανης

----------


## jimger

> Και αυτό είναι το σωστό, δεν έχει κάποια δουλειά ο πιερρακάκης με τα φορολογικά σου δεδομένα,  αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως τα δεδομένα δεν είναι στην Ελλάδα.


Αυτό καταγγέλει και στα 2 άρθρα. Επίσης με ποιον τρόπο θα μπορούσαν αμερικανικές που λέει πρακτικά να σου κόψουν την πρόσβαση. Στο κράτος δηλαδή?

----------


## badweed

> Ασφαλώς και δεν είναι έτσι. Δεν υπάρχει αυτο-οργανώση στην δημόσια διοίκηση και δη στην ελληνική. Και εξηγω:
> 
> Ο κρίσμος παράγοντας ήταν η ίδρυση του Υπουργείου Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης στις 8/7/2019: η Γενική Γραμματεία Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων (δλδ ο πυρήνας των πληροφοριακών συστηματων του Δημοσίου) μετακινήθηκε από το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών στο νέο υπουργείο, η ΗΔΙΚΑ (εχει την ηλεκτρονική συνταγογράφηση καθως και ένα σημαντικο κομμάτι του ΕΦΚΑ) μεταφέρθηκε από το Εργασίας και το GRNET από το Ανάπτυξης (ή το Παιδείας). Για πρώτη φορά το δημόσιο συγκέντρωσε τα περισσότερα και πιο σημαντικά συστηματα και φορείς σε ένα υπουργείο. Τι ψηφιακή πολιτική να κάνεις όταν η συνταγογράφηση ειναι σε άλλο Υπουργείο εκτός του Ψηφιακής;
> 
> Το δεύτερο σημαντικό που έγινε είναι οτι ψηφίστηκε ο νόμος 4623 τον Αύγουστο του 2019. Εκει, για παραδειγμα εγινε πολυ πιο ευκολη η διαλειτουργικότητα μέσα από το Κέντρο Διαλειτουργικότητας (ΚΕΔ) της ΓΓΠΣ ("ααα να γιατί έπρεπε η ΓΓΠΣ να φύγει από το Οικονομικών και να πάει στο Ψηφιακής) ενώ καταργήθηκε πχ η απαίτηση για Κοινή Υπουργικη Απόφαση για την μεταφορά συστημάτων ενός υπουργείου στο G Cloud. Ετσι πχ φτάσαμε ως ελληνική δημοσια διοικηση από τις περίπου 10-15 εκ κλησεις api στο ΚΕΔ το 2019 στις 250 εκ το 2021. Αυτό ασφαλώς σημαίνει λιγότερη ταλαιπωρία για τον πολίτη γιατί τα δεδομενα του μεταφέρονται αυτόματα και δεν κουβαλάει χαρτιά από το ενα σημείο στο αλλο. 
> 
> Το επόμενο βήμα ήταν το gov.gr το οποίο περισσότερο συμβόλισε μία νέα αρχή για την ψηφιακή διακυβέρνηση στην δημοσια διοικηση. Στην πράξη το μεγαλο χαρτί του gov είναι ο μηχανισμός παραγωγής εγγράφων με ψηφιακή σφραγίδα, qr code και vaildation code που πρώτα εφαρμοστηκε στην υπεύθυνη δηλωση/εξουσιοδότηση. Ήταν το πρώτο building block που δημιουργήθηκε από το GRΝΕΤ, από τους devs που είναι εκεί μέσα. 
> 
> Εδω αξίζει να σταθουμε λίγο. Γιατί μέσω αυτού του μηχανισμού (ή και άλλων) το Ψηφιακής εφαρμόσε μία πολιτική ανοίγματος της πρόσβασης των δεδομένων που ήδη είχε (από εργα που είχαν τρεξει άλλες κυβερνήσεις) το δημόσιο, στον πολίτη. 
> ...


 :One thumb up: 
χαιρομαι για το σχολιο σου , που περιγραφει το τι εχει γινει και τι δυσκολιες ειχε να αντιμετωπισει .

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό καταγγέλει και στα 2 άρθρα. Επίσης με ποιον τρόπο θα μπορούσαν αμερικανικές που λέει πρακτικά να σου κόψουν την πρόσβαση. Στο κράτος δηλαδή?


Μπορεί να καταγγέλει ότι θέλει, αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως έχει και κάποια βάση

----------


## alpha

> Ασφαλώς και δεν είναι έτσι. Δεν υπάρχει αυτο-οργανώση στην δημόσια διοίκηση και δη στην ελληνική. Και εξηγω:
> 
> Ο κρίσμος παράγοντας ήταν η ίδρυση του Υπουργείου Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης στις 8/7/2019: η Γενική Γραμματεία Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων (δλδ ο πυρήνας των πληροφοριακών συστηματων του Δημοσίου) μετακινήθηκε από το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών στο νέο υπουργείο, η ΗΔΙΚΑ (εχει την ηλεκτρονική συνταγογράφηση καθως και ένα σημαντικο κομμάτι του ΕΦΚΑ) μεταφέρθηκε από το Εργασίας και το GRNET από το Ανάπτυξης (ή το Παιδείας). Για πρώτη φορά το δημόσιο συγκέντρωσε τα περισσότερα και πιο σημαντικά συστηματα και φορείς σε ένα υπουργείο. Τι ψηφιακή πολιτική να κάνεις όταν η συνταγογράφηση ειναι σε άλλο Υπουργείο εκτός του Ψηφιακής;
> 
> Το δεύτερο σημαντικό που έγινε είναι οτι ψηφίστηκε ο νόμος 4623 τον Αύγουστο του 2019. Εκει, για παραδειγμα εγινε πολυ πιο ευκολη η διαλειτουργικότητα μέσα από το Κέντρο Διαλειτουργικότητας (ΚΕΔ) της ΓΓΠΣ ("ααα να γιατί έπρεπε η ΓΓΠΣ να φύγει από το Οικονομικών και να πάει στο Ψηφιακής) ενώ καταργήθηκε πχ η απαίτηση για Κοινή Υπουργικη Απόφαση για την μεταφορά συστημάτων ενός υπουργείου στο G Cloud. Ετσι πχ φτάσαμε ως ελληνική δημοσια διοικηση από τις περίπου 10-15 εκ κλησεις api στο ΚΕΔ το 2019 στις 250 εκ το 2021. Αυτό ασφαλώς σημαίνει λιγότερη ταλαιπωρία για τον πολίτη γιατί τα δεδομενα του μεταφέρονται αυτόματα και δεν κουβαλάει χαρτιά από το ενα σημείο στο αλλο. 
> 
> Το επόμενο βήμα ήταν το gov.gr το οποίο περισσότερο συμβόλισε μία νέα αρχή για την ψηφιακή διακυβέρνηση στην δημοσια διοικηση. Στην πράξη το μεγαλο χαρτί του gov είναι ο μηχανισμός παραγωγής εγγράφων με ψηφιακή σφραγίδα, qr code και vaildation code που πρώτα εφαρμοστηκε στην υπεύθυνη δηλωση/εξουσιοδότηση. Ήταν το πρώτο building block που δημιουργήθηκε από το GRΝΕΤ, από τους devs που είναι εκεί μέσα. 
> 
> Εδω αξίζει να σταθουμε λίγο. Γιατί μέσω αυτού του μηχανισμού (ή και άλλων) το Ψηφιακής εφαρμόσε μία πολιτική ανοίγματος της πρόσβασης των δεδομένων που ήδη είχε (από εργα που είχαν τρεξει άλλες κυβερνήσεις) το δημόσιο, στον πολίτη. 
> ...


 :Worthy:

----------


## kataras

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν μπορώ να προσθέσω εκτός από το παλιό δίπλωμα αυτοκινήτου
και το παλιό μου δίπλωμα μοτοσυκλέτας στο ap. και πως αν το επιτρέπει?

----------


## bfc_xxx

> Μια χαρα μου το περασε το ροζ χαρτινο διπλωμα. Για το αν θα στο περασει δεν παιζει ρολο αν ειναι παλιο αλλα το αν εχει συνδεθει το αφμ με το διπλωμα. Σε περίπτωση που δεν, υπάρχει διαδικασία που αναγραφεται στις ρυθμισεις, μπαινεις στο drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr


Χάρτινο δίπλωμα με σωστό ΑΦΜ και δε το περνάει στο wallet. Κάτι άλλο που μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## sdikr

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν μπορώ να προσθέσω εκτός από το παλιό δίπλωμα αυτοκινήτου
> και το παλιό μου δίπλωμα μοτοσυκλέτας στο ap. και πως αν το επιτρέπει?


Αν μιλάς για μοτοποδήλατο, είναι διαφορετική υπηρεσία,    πρέπει να το κάνεις μετατροπή σε ΑΜ,  να το μεταφέρεις δηλαδή απο τροχαία σε μεταφορών.

----------


## tsigarid

Μια που αναφέρθηκε η άδεια μοτοποδηλάτου, έχω μία που δεν έχω ιδέα που βρίσκεται. Αν ποτέ τη χρειαστώ (αμφιβάλλω) θα τη βρούνε για να μου βγάλουν νέα; Θα πρέπει να πάω στην τροχαία ή στο υπουργείο;

----------


## sdikr

> Μια που αναφέρθηκε η άδεια μοτοποδηλάτου, έχω μία που δεν έχω ιδέα που βρίσκεται. Αν ποτέ τη χρειαστώ (αμφιβάλλω) θα τη βρούνε για να μου βγάλουν νέα; Θα πρέπει να πάω στην τροχαία ή στο υπουργείο;


Μάλλον τροχαία.
Αλλά μπορείς να τσεκάρεις αν στην βγάζει στο drivers.gov.gr, αν όχι τότε τροχαία

----------


## tsigarid

> Μάλλον τροχαία.
> Αλλά μπορείς να τσεκάρεις αν στην βγάζει στο drivers.gov.gr, αν όχι τότε τροχαία


Υπάρχει αυτό το site; Δεν ανοίγει (στο εξωτερικό).

----------


## sdikr

> Υπάρχει αυτό το site; Δεν ανοίγει (στο εξωτερικό).


https://drivers-vehicles.services.go...?returnUrl=%2F

----------


## tsigarid

> https://drivers-vehicles.services.go...?returnUrl=%2F


Ευχαριστώ. Μόνο την άδεια του αυτοκινήτου βλέπω εκεί, άρα τροχαία, αν ποτέ μου τη βαρέσει.

----------


## Archon

> Προτείνω Samsung galaxy a32 4G


Ευχαριστω για την προταση. Τα βλεπω και αυξανω. Πηγα στο A33, πολυ καλο κινητο (σε σχεση παντα με το προηγουμενο).

Εβαλα την εφαρμογη, πολυ γρηγορα (αν εξαιρεσουμε οτι δεν ειχα γραφτει στο εμεπ (ουτε που ηξερα οτι επρεπε να το κανω ή οτι υπηρχε)) και μου εβαλε την φωτο της ταυτοτητας στη αδεια! 15 χρονων.

Ερωτηση 1: Μου βγαζει μονο στα ελληνικα τα στοιχεια ενω απο κατω εχει πεδια και για λατινικους χαρακτηρες και δεν τα γραφει. Και απο το ονομα μητερας και κατω τα μαζι! Πολυ κουφο. Ειναι καποιο λαθος ή ετσι ειναι?

Ερωτηση 2: Ενταξει, εχω το παλιο ροζ διπλωμα και για καποιο λογο δεν βαζουν αυτην την φωτο. Οποιος εχει κανει το καινουργιο μικρο πλαστικο διπλωμα που εχει καινουργια φωτο, γιατι δεν βαζουν αυτην? Στην μητερα μου που το ανανεωσε προσφατα, το ελεγξα μεσω του https://drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr/login και δεν την εμφανιζει. Γιατι δεν την περνανε? Μου διαφευγει κατι? (Περαν του οτι ειναι στο υπουργειο μεταφορων η φωτο.) Αλλα τοτε γιατι μου βγαζει το διπλωμα αλλα οχι την φωτο? Το διπλωμα δεν ανηκει στο υπουργειο μεταφορων?

----------


## sdikr

> Ευχαριστω για την προταση. Τα βλεπω και αυξανω. Πηγα στο A33, πολυ καλο κινητο (σε σχεση παντα με το προηγουμενο).
> 
> Εβαλα την εφαρμογη, πολυ γρηγορα (αν εξαιρεσουμε οτι δεν ειχα γραφτει στο εμεπ (ουτε που ηξερα οτι επρεπε να το κανω ή οτι υπηρχε)) και μου εβαλε την φωτο της ταυτοτητας στη αδεια! 15 χρονων.
> 
> Ερωτηση 1: Μου βγαζει μονο στα ελληνικα τα στοιχεια ενω απο κατω εχει πεδια και για λατινικους χαρακτηρες και δεν τα γραφει. Και απο το ονομα μητερας και κατω τα μαζι! Πολυ κουφο. Ειναι καποιο λαθος ή ετσι ειναι?
> 
> Ερωτηση 2: Ενταξει, εχω το παλιο ροζ διπλωμα και για καποιο λογο δεν βαζουν αυτην την φωτο. Οποιος εχει κανει το καινουργιο μικρο πλαστικο διπλωμα που εχει καινουργια φωτο, γιατι δεν βαζουν αυτην? Στην μητερα μου που το ανανεωσε προσφατα, το ελεγξα μεσω του https://drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr/login και δεν την εμφανιζει. Γιατι δεν την περνανε? Μου διαφευγει κατι? (Περαν του οτι ειναι στο υπουργειο μεταφορων η φωτο.) Αλλα τοτε γιατι μου βγαζει το διπλωμα αλλα οχι την φωτο? Το διπλωμα δεν ανηκει στο υπουργειο μεταφορων?


Στην ταυτότητα σου έχεις αγγλικούς χαρακτήρες; 
Σε εμένα πάντως τα βάζει κανονικά.
Οχι δεν έχει ούτε με το καινούργιο την  φωτο απο το μεταφορών,  σε όλους βάζει αυτή απο την ταυτότητα

----------


## kataras

> Αν μιλάς για μοτοποδήλατο, είναι διαφορετική υπηρεσία,    πρέπει να το κάνεις μετατροπή σε ΑΜ,  να το μεταφέρεις δηλαδή απο τροχαία σε μεταφορών.


για μοτοσυκλετα αναφερω οχι 50αρι 
θα περαστει αυριο στο wallet η παλια μου αδεια οδηγησης αυτοκινητου μετα απο ενημερωση αφμ και ρωτω αν μπορουμε να περασουμε και το παλιο ροζ διπλωμα οδηγησης μοτο η το wallet δεχεται μονο ενα διπλωμα?

----------


## sdikr

> για μοτοσυκλετα αναφερω οχι 50αρι 
> θα περαστει αυριο στο wallet η παλια μου αδεια οδηγησης αυτοκινητου μετα απο ενημερωση αφμ και ρωτω αν μπορουμε να περασουμε και το παλιο ροζ διπλωμα οδηγησης μοτο η το wallet δεχεται μονο ενα διπλωμα?


Μα δεν μπορείς να έχεις άλλο δίπλωμα,  ενα μπορείς να έχεις απο το μεταφορών και σε αυτό περιλαμβάνει όλες τις κατηγορίες που έχεις
Στο δικό μου για παράδειγμα έχει ΑΜ,Α (μηχανή) ,Β,  αλλά όλα σε ένα.

----------


## Archon

> Στην ταυτότητα σου έχεις αγγλικούς χαρακτήρες; 
> Σε εμένα πάντως τα βάζει κανονικά.
> Οχι δεν έχει ούτε με το καινούργιο την  φωτο απο το μεταφορών,  σε όλους βάζει αυτή απο την ταυτότητα


Δεν εχει λατινικους χαρακτηρες. Το 1998 δεν νομιζω οτι τα εβαζαν. Αλλα γιατι απο το ονομα μητερας και κατω τα εχει μαζι?

ΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ   ταδε
SURNAME   (κενο)
ΟΝΟΜΑ   ταδε
GIVEN NAME   (κενο)
ΟΝΟΜΑ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ   ταδε
FATHER'S NAME   (κενο)
ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΗΤΕΡΑΣ (MOTHER'S NAME)   ταδε
ΗΜ. ΓΕΝΝΗΣΗΣ (DATE OF BIRTH)   ταδε
ΤΟΠΟΣ ΓΕΝΝΗΣΗΣ (PLACE OF BIRTH)   ταδε
ΑΡΧΗ ΕΚΔΟΣΗΣ (ISSUANCE OFFICE)   ταδε

Τα γραφω για να δειξω οτι ειναι κουφο να γραφει τα 3 πρωτα πεδια ξεχωριστα και ολα τα αλλα μαζι. Ας τα εβαζαν ολα ξεχωριστα ή ολα μαζι. Γιατι οταν θα αποτελει διεθνες ταξιδιωτικο εγγραφο, πώς θα τα διαβαζει ο υπαλληλος της αλλης χωρας? Στα ελληνικα? (περαν απο την ημερομηνια γεννησης δλδ)

----------


## BlueChris

> Μα δεν μπορείς να έχεις άλλο δίπλωμα,  ενα μπορείς να έχεις απο το μεταφορών και σε αυτό περιλαμβάνει όλες τις κατηγορίες που έχεις
> Στο δικό μου για παράδειγμα έχει ΑΜ,Α (μηχανή) ,Β,  αλλά όλα σε ένα.


Ναι και εγώ έτσι είμαι.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν εχει λατινικους χαρακτηρες. Το 1998 δεν νομιζω οτι τα εβαζαν. Αλλα γιατι απο το ονομα μητερας και κατω τα εχει μαζι?
> 
> ΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ   ταδε
> SURNAME   (κενο)
> ΟΝΟΜΑ   ταδε
> GIVEN NAME   (κενο)
> ΟΝΟΜΑ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ   ταδε
> FATHER'S NAME   (κενο)
> ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΗΤΕΡΑΣ (MOTHER'S NAME)   ταδε
> ...


Γιατί έτσι είναι και η χάρτινη ταυτότητα με τους λατινικούς χαρακτήρες.
Εσυ δεν έχεις λατινικους γιατί δεν έχει και η χάρτινη σου, όποτε και με αυτή θα είχες θέμα όταν θα πήγαινες έξω

----------


## kataras

γερασα δυστυχως
εχω διπλωμα μοτο απο το 1981 και διπλωμα αυτοκινητου απο το 1984
δεν υπαρχει δυστυχως αναφορα στο διπλωμα αυτοκινητου στην υπαρξη διπλ.μοτο
μονο σε νεωτερα διπλ.αποτι γνωριζω

----------


## sdikr

> γερασα δυστυχως
> εχω διπλωμα μοτο απο το 1981 και διπλωμα αυτοκινητου απο το 1984
> δεν υπαρχει δυστυχως αναφορα στο διπλωμα αυτοκινητου στην υπαρξη διπλ.μοτο
> μονο σε νεωτερα διπλ.αποτι γνωριζω


Δεν ξέρω τότε τι γίνεται,  πάντως  ο πατέρας μου που είναι του 1945   ενα δίπλωμα έχει για μηχανή και αμάξι,  ίσως να έγινε ενα όταν το έκανε πλαστικό, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς

----------


## jap

Για την ερώτηση του @Archon: Γιατί για τα πρώτα έχει ξεχωριστές καταχωρήσεις. Έτσι τα είχαν έτοιμα κάπου, έτσι τα άντλησαν. Απορώ που αναφέρουν κάποιοι εδώ για διεθνές ταξιδιωτικό έγγραφο, το είδα και σε κάποια ενημερωτικά site (από αυτά που γράφουν ό,τι νάναι). Πρέπει να είναι αφελής κάποιος να πιστέψει πως θα γίνει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο, δεν έχει καμία χώρα τέτοιο πράγμα ηλεκτρονικά με διεθνή ισχύ. Μάλιστα υπάρχει απαίτηση να βγαίνουν από την Αστυνομία (κι όχι π.χ. από τους δήμους) για να ενσωματώνουν και τις πληροφορίες που απαιτούνται για διεθνή έγγραφα, όπως βιομετρικά στοιχεία, χαρακτηριστικά ασφαλείας. 



Off Topic


		Όνομα/Επώνυμο μητρός κ.λπ. εμφανίζονται και στα αγγλικά (ή μάλλον με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες) και σε πιστοποιητικά γεννήσεως κ.λπ. αλλά εκεί νομίζω μεταγράφονται αυτόματα βάσει προτύπου ΕΛΟΤ. Για το όνομα και το επώνυμο, δεν ξέρω για το πατρώνυμο, έχουμε το δικαίωμα να ζητήσουμε συγκεκριμένη γραφή εφόσον υπάρχουν σε επίσημο έγγραφο χώρας της αλλοδαπής, εξ ου και τα έξτρα πεδία. 
	


- - - Updated - - -

Είναι μια διαδικασία για τα παλιά διπλώματα μηχανής της τροχαίας, πρέπει να τα πας στο Υπ. Μεταφορών και να τα ενσωματώσουν στο δίπλωμα του αυτοκινήτου, δεν γίνεται έτσι αυτόματα.

----------


## sdikr

> Για την ερώτηση του @Archon: Γιατί για τα πρώτα έχει ξεχωριστές καταχωρήσεις. Έτσι τα είχαν έτοιμα κάπου, έτσι τα άντλησαν. Απορώ που αναφέρουν κάποιοι εδώ για διεθνές ταξιδιωτικό έγγραφο, το είδα και σε κάποια ενημερωτικά site (από αυτά που γράφουν ό,τι νάναι). Πρέπει να είναι αφελής κάποιος να πιστέψει πως θα γίνει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο, δεν έχει καμία χώρα τέτοιο πράγμα ηλεκτρονικά με διεθνή ισχύ. Μάλιστα υπάρχει απαίτηση να βγαίνουν από την Αστυνομία (κι όχι π.χ. από τους δήμους) για να ενσωματώνουν και τις πληροφορίες που απαιτούνται για διεθνή έγγραφα, όπως βιομετρικά στοιχεία, χαρακτηριστικά ασφαλείας. 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Όνομα/Επώνυμο μητρός κ.λπ. εμφανίζονται και στα αγγλικά (ή μάλλον με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες) και σε πιστοποιητικά γεννήσεως κ.λπ. αλλά εκεί νομίζω μεταγράφονται αυτόματα βάσει προτύπου ΕΛΟΤ. Για το όνομα και το επώνυμο, δεν ξέρω για το πατρώνυμο, έχουμε το δικαίωμα να ζητήσουμε συγκεκριμένη γραφή εφόσον υπάρχουν σε επίσημο έγγραφο χώρας της αλλοδαπής, εξ ου και τα έξτρα πεδία. 
> 	
> ...


Μπορείς κανονικά να ταξιδέψεις σε χώρα ΕΕ με ταυτότητα,  εσύ αυτό που έχεις στο μυαλό σου είναι το διαβατήριο που όντως θέλει biometrics κλπ

----------


## kataras

μαλλον θαπρεπε να ειχα προβει σε αντικατασταση των διπλωματων αλλα αφενος εχω στη μνημη μου την αντιδραση ενος ζητα μολις του επεδειξα το διπλωμα μοτο μου που ειχε πιο πολλα χρονια αποοταν γεννηθηκε ο ζητας και αφετερου υπαρχουν και συναισθηματικοι λογοι  ....

----------


## sdikr

> μαλλον θαπρεπε να ειχα προβει σε αντικατασταση των διπλωματων αλλα αφενος εχω στη μνημη μου την αντιδραση ενος ζητα μολις του επεδειξα το διπλωμα μοτο μου που ειχε πιο πολλα χρονια αποοταν γεννηθηκε ο ζητας και αφετερου υπαρχουν και συναισθηματικοι λογοι  ....




Off Topic


		Η ημερομηνία που αποκτάς την συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία συνεχίζει να την αναγράφει και στο νέο.  αφού υπάρχουν όμως συναισθηματικοί λόγοι το κρατάς

----------


## BlueChris

Ρε παίδες, μην ανοίγω νέο νήμα αλλά έχω ένα θεματάκι με το fuelpass... πήγα χτες να μπω που άνοιξε το ΑΦΜ μου και έφαγα καντήλι πως δεν παίζει γιατί δεν είχα κάνει τη δήλωση για το 21!!!!
Μπήκα στο τάξις και όντως είχα ξεχάσει την οριστικοποίηση  :Wall: , από εκείνη τη στιγμή και πέρα μου βγάζει πλέον στο fuelpass ένα νέο καντήλι πως δεν είμαι δικαιούχος...
Χτες τους πήρα τηλ και μια κυρία μου είπε περίμενε μια ημέρα... πήρα και σήμερα τηλ και ένα παλικάρι μου είπε πως το μήνυμα είναι οριστικό.... 

Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## aroutis

> Ρε παίδες, μην ανοίγω νέο νήμα αλλά έχω ένα θεματάκι με το fuelpass... πήγα χτες να μπω που άνοιξε το ΑΦΜ μου και έφαγα καντήλι πως δεν παίζει γιατί δεν είχα κάνει τη δήλωση για το 21!!!!
> Μπήκα στο τάξις και όντως είχα ξεχάσει την οριστικοποίηση , από εκείνη τη στιγμή και πέρα μου βγάζει πλέον στο fuelpass ένα νέο καντήλι πως δεν είμαι δικαιούχος...
> Χτες τους πήρα τηλ και μια κυρία μου είπε περίμενε μια ημέρα... πήρα και σήμερα τηλ και ένα παλικάρι μου είπε πως το μήνυμα είναι οριστικό.... 
> 
> Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα?


Σε ολα τα κανάλια το έλεγαν ότι αν θέλετε FP 2 πρέπει να έχετε υποβάλλει έγκαιρα τη δήλωση σας. Εκτός απροόπτου, περαστικά.

----------


## BlueChris

> Σε ολα τα κανάλια το έλεγαν ότι αν θέλετε FP 2 πρέπει να έχετε υποβάλλει έγκαιρα τη δήλωση σας. Εκτός απροόπτου, περαστικά.


Τέλος Αυγούστου λήγει η προθεσμία υποβολής.... μπα κάτι άλλο θα είναι συστημικό... ή με πήρε πρέφα ο δικός μου που πήγα 4ήμερο και με τιμωρεί *(@*(&#^&

1€ δεν έχω πάρει ο πστς... 0 το powerpass και αντε γεια το fuelpass. Την Εύβοια/Σάμο δεν την πρόλαβα και δεν κληρώθηκα και στις διακοπές τις γενικές

----------


## aroutis

> Τέλος Αυγούστου λήγει η προθεσμία υποβολής.... μπα κάτι άλλο θα είναι συστημικό... ή με πήρε πρέφα ο δικός μου που πήγα 4ήμερο και με τιμωρεί *(@*(&#^&
> 
> 1€ δεν έχω πάρει ο πστς... 0 το powerpass και αντε γεια το fuelpass. Την Εύβοια/Σάμο δεν την πρόλαβα και δεν κληρώθηκα και στις διακοπές τις γενικές


Σωστό και αυτό. Τότε συνέχισε να προσπαθείς γιατί μπορεί απλά να μην έχει γίνει sync

----------


## Zus

> Τέλος Αυγούστου λήγει η προθεσμία υποβολής.... μπα κάτι άλλο θα είναι συστημικό... ή με πήρε πρέφα ο δικός μου που πήγα 4ήμερο και με τιμωρεί *(@*(&#^&
> 
> 1€ δεν έχω πάρει ο πστς... 0 το powerpass και αντε γεια το fuelpass. Την Εύβοια/Σάμο δεν την πρόλαβα και δεν κληρώθηκα και στις διακοπές τις γενικές


Καταπληκτική ποιότητα ζωής.

----------


## BlueChris

> Σωστό και αυτό. Τότε συνέχισε να προσπαθείς γιατί μπορεί απλά να μην έχει γίνει sync


Άστο είμαι ούφο.. τι να προσπαθώ? τώρα το διάβασα... μου αρέσει που τους πήρα και 2 φορές τηλέφωνο...




> Ποιοι είναι δικαιούχοι του Fuel Pass II;
> 
> Το σύνολο των φυσικών προσώπων, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών, που είναι φορολογικοί κάτοικοι Ελλάδας με δηλωθέν οικογενειακό εισόδημα φορολογικού έτους 2021 *έως τριάντα χιλιάδες (30.000)* ευρώ, προσαυξανόμενο κατά τρεις χιλιάδες (3.000) ευρώ για τον/την σύζυγο ή μέλος συμφώνου συμβίωσης και επιπλέον κατά τρεις χιλιάδες (3.000) ευρώ για κάθε εξαρτώμενο τέκνο του νοικοκυριού και έως του ποσού των σαράντα πέντε χιλιάδων (45.000) ευρώ, με σκοπό τη συμβολή στην κάλυψη του κόστους κατανάλωσης καυσίμων κίνησης των μηνών Ιουλίου, Αυγούστου και Σεπτεμβρίου 2022.


νταξ δουλεύουμε και οι 2 και κάνουμε κοινή δήλωση και το ξεπερνάμε το νούμερο.

- - - Updated - - -

Εκτός αν μιλάει για τον καθένα? έχω μπερδευτεί τώρα....

----------


## sdikr

> Άστο είμαι ούφο.. τι να προσπαθώ? τώρα το διάβασα... μου αρέσει που τους πήρα και 2 φορές τηλέφωνο...
> 
> 
> 
> νταξ δουλεύουμε και οι 2 και κάνουμε κοινή δήλωση και το ξεπερνάμε το νούμερο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εκτός αν μιλάει για τον καθένα? έχω μπερδευτεί τώρα....


30000+3000 για τον σύντροφο+3000 για ένα παιδι που αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχεις
Οπότε 36000 οικογενειακό εισόδημα, αν το ξεπερνάτε αυτό λογικά σου βγάζει το μήνυμα

----------


## ariusbb

> Τέλος Αυγούστου λήγει η προθεσμία υποβολής.... μπα κάτι άλλο θα είναι συστημικό... ή με πήρε πρέφα ο δικός μου που πήγα 4ήμερο και με τιμωρεί *(@*(&#^&
> 
> 1€ δεν έχω πάρει ο πστς... 0 το powerpass και αντε γεια το fuelpass. Την Εύβοια/Σάμο δεν την πρόλαβα και δεν κληρώθηκα και στις διακοπές τις γενικές


Και εγώ τα ίδια... Μάλλον θα βγάζεις πολλά λεφτά και εσύ...

----------


## BlueChris

> Και εγώ τα ίδια... Μάλλον θα βγάζεις πολλά λεφτά και εσύ...


Α ναι από χόμπι δουλεύω, απλά είχα μείνει σε αυτό που ανακοινώθηκε και έλεγαν όταν το πρωτοέβγαλαν πως θα είναι μέχρι 45000€ και δεν είχα δει τις λεπτομέρειες όπως πάντα.

----------


## gcf

Το fuel pass εδώ και ώρα βγάζει σφάλμα συστήματος, σε σας;

----------


## YAziDis

> Το fuel pass εδώ και ώρα βγάζει σφάλμα συστήματος, σε σας;


Μόλις έκανα αίτηση

----------


## ariusbb

Πήρα και εγώ ταυτότητα με το 8.
Τέτοια τάξη, τέτοια αλφαδιά δεν την έχω ξαναδεί!

Τι κλαίγεστε εδώ και 44 σελίδες δεν έχω καταλάβει!

----------


## jap

> Μπορείς κανονικά να ταξιδέψεις σε χώρα ΕΕ με ταυτότητα,  εσύ αυτό που έχεις στο μυαλό σου είναι το διαβατήριο που όντως θέλει biometrics κλπ


Σωστό μέχρι σήμερα, αναφέρομαι στις πιέσεις που δεχόμαστε σαν χώρα και έχουμε συμφωνήσει για τις νέες ταυτότητες που θα εκδοθούν, όταν γίνει αυτό.

----------


## sdikr

> Το fuel pass εδώ και ώρα βγάζει σφάλμα συστήματος, σε σας;


Δεν είδες πιο πάνω οτι προσπάθησε ο Blue να μπει, αρκετές φορες κιόλας; 
Αν είμαστε τυχεροί απο βδομάδα ίσως δουλέψει  :Razz: 

Προσθήκη,  μόλις έκανα και δουλεύει κανονικά

----------


## Archon

Off Topic


		Το fuel pass, ποια εφαρμογη ειναι? Και χθες το εψαξα αλλα βγαζει αλλ' αντ' αλλων. Θα ηθελα καποιες πληροφοριες γιατι την προηγουμενη φορα το πηρα χειροκινητα.

----------


## gcf

> Δεν είδες πιο πάνω οτι προσπάθησε ο Blue να μπει, αρκετές φορες κιόλας; 
> Αν είμαστε τυχεροί απο βδομάδα ίσως δουλέψει 
> 
> Προσθήκη,  μόλις έκανα και δουλεύει κανονικά


Ο Blue αν είδα καλά είχε άλλο λόγο.

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Το fuel pass, ποια εφαρμογη ειναι? Και χθες το εψαξα αλλα βγαζει αλλ' αντ' αλλων. Θα ηθελα καποιες πληροφοριες γιατι την προηγουμενη φορα το πηρα χειροκινητα.


Δεν έχει εφαρμογή

- - - Updated - - -




> Ο Blue αν είδα καλά είχε άλλο λόγο.


Ο blue είναι γκαντέμης και τα χαλάει, εδώ χάλασε το flighttracker   :Razz:

----------


## Archon

> Δεν έχει εφαρμογή


Παρ' ολ' αυτα ομως θα ηθελα καποιες πληροφοριες - οδηγιες. Εστω και σε πμ για να μην χαλαμε το νημα εδω.

----------


## sdikr

> Παρ' ολ' αυτα ομως θα ηθελα καποιες πληροφοριες - οδηγιες. Εστω και σε πμ για να μην χαλαμε το νημα εδω.


Πας εδώ https://vouchers.gov.gr/fuelpass/appfront   και ακολουθείς τις οδηγίες

----------


## drberto

> Offtopic: Το Υπουργείο Υγείας μπορεί να ελέγξει την ηλεκτρονική συνταγογράφηση? (Για υπερσυνταγογραφήσεις)
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Μπορει.Το Υπ.Υγειας μπορει και παρακολουθει την συνταγογραφηση φαρμακων και εξετασεων.Εχει θεσπισει χρηματικο οριο συνταγογραφησης ανα ιατρικη ειδικοτητα ανα μηνα και προστιμο για οσους το ξεπερνουν κατα καποιο ποσοστο.Ειναι βεβαια καπως ελαστικοι για διαφορους λογους,αλλα εχουν πεσει και "καμπανες" σε γιατρους που ξεπερνουσαν επανειλλημμενα το πλαφον και κατα πολυ.Επισης υπαρχει πλαφον στο οριο εξετασεων ανα ασθενη ανα ιατρικη ειδικοτητα ανα μηνα.Και επισης σε καθε γιατρο αποστελλεται μια ενημερωση-προειδοποιηση αν ξεπερνανε τα ορια των πλαφον.

----------


## BlueChris

Πρώτα έβαλα τα δικά μου και μετά έπεσε για λίγο ναι αλλά επανέρχεται γρήγορα οπότε σταματώ να μπαίνω μπας και σωθείτε λες και θα δείξετε ποτέ το κινητό σε αστυνομικό  :Smile: 

Φαντάζομαι σκηνικό σε κορφοβουνι να σε σταματάνε για μπλοκο και εσύ να λες μισό, έχω το κινητό και οι βλάχοι να νομίζουν πως θες να τους ηχογραφήσεις ή να τους τραβήξεις βίντεο.... ωρε ζαρντινιέρα που θα πέσει χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## KostakisK

> Πρώτα έβαλα τα δικά μου και μετά έπεσε για λίγο ναι αλλά επανέρχεται γρήγορα οπότε σταματώ να μπαίνω μπας και σωθείτε λες και θα δείξετε ποτέ το κινητό σε αστυνομικό 
> 
> Φαντάζομαι σκηνικό σε κορφοβουνι να σε σταματάνε για μπλοκο και εσύ να λες μισό, έχω το κινητό και οι βλάχοι να νομίζουν πως θες να τους ηχογραφήσεις ή να τους τραβήξεις βίντεο.... ωρε ζαρντινιέρα που θα πέσει χαχαχαχαχα


Πάντως μεγάλος χαμός για το τίποτα. Εμένα αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου. Διαβατήριο και χάρτινη και τέλος

----------


## sdikr

> Πάντως μεγάλος χαμός για το τίποτα. Εμένα αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου. Διαβατήριο και χάρτινη και τέλος


Σε αυτό που απαντάς, μιλάει για το fuel pass 2.

Πραγματικά όμως,  κανείς δεν είπε πως δεν μπορεις να συνεχίσεις με χαρτίνη ή διαβατήριο που πλέον θα ισχύει για 10 χρόνια αντί για 5

----------


## KostakisK

> Σε αυτό που απαντάς, μιλάει για το fuel pass 2.
> 
> Πραγματικά όμως,  κανείς δεν είπε πως δεν μπορεις να συνεχίσεις με χαρτίνη ή διαβατήριο που πλέον θα ισχύει για 10 χρόνια αντί για 5


Α με συγχωρείτε. Επιτέλους το πήγαν στα 10 ετη

----------


## mzaf

Γατάκια, πήρα ήδη από χθες τα λεφτά του fuel pass 2.  :Twisted Evil: 

Όσο για το χάρτινο ροζ δίπλωμα (για τους παλιούς),ξεχάστε το.
Έφαγα πόρτα.

*Spoiler:*




			Απόρριψη αίτησης

Η αίτηση σας για Ενημέρωση στοιχείων στην πλατφόρμα ψηφιακών υπηρεσιών του Υπουργείου Υποδομών και Μεταφορών έχει απορριφθεί.

Ο λόγος απόρριψης είναι ο παρακάτω:

Η άδεια σας αφορά μόνο μηχανή και πρέπει ο αριθμός να αντικατασταθεί με νέο. Παρακαλώ προσέλθετε σε μια Διεύθυνση Μεταφορών με την άδεια σας για να γίνει αντικατάσταση του αριθμού και επιβεβαιώστε ότι δεν έχετε άδεια για αυτοκίνητο.

Για περαιτέρω πληροφορίες παρακαλώ απευθυνθείτε στο Τμήμα Χορήγησης Αδειών Οδήγησης Κεντρικού Τομέα Αθηνών - Διεύθυνση Μεταφορών & Επικοινωνιών Π.Ε. Κεντρικού Τομέα Αθηνών (Διεύθυνση: Λεωφόρος Μεσογείων 156, Χολαργός).

----------


## jap

Δεκτές στις τράπεζες και τις εταιρίες τηλεφωνίας οι ψηφιακές ταυτότητες από την 1η Οκτωβρίου
Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση για τη χρήση των ψηφιακών αντιγράφων - Μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο θα ανακοινωθούν και οι επιμέρους λεπτομέρειες χρήσης

Συγγνώμη αν αναφέρθηκε, είναι τόσα πολλά τα άσχετα μηνύματα που διαβάζω πλέον το thread διαγώνια.

- - - Updated - - -



Off Topic


		Να σχολιάσω βέβαια σαν καλός γκρινιάρης ότι πρώτα βγάλαμε την ΚΥΑ και ορίσαμε την ημερομηνία, μετά θα ορίσουμε τις προδιαγραφές και τον τρόπο χρήσης, οι του forum θα είναι οι beta testers όπως συνήθως.

----------


## BlueChris

> Δεκτές στις τράπεζες και τις εταιρίες τηλεφωνίας οι ψηφιακές ταυτότητες από την 1η Οκτωβρίου
> Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση για τη χρήση των ψηφιακών αντιγράφων - Μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο θα ανακοινωθούν και οι επιμέρους λεπτομέρειες χρήσης
> 
> Συγγνώμη αν αναφέρθηκε, είναι τόσα πολλά τα άσχετα μηνύματα που διαβάζω πλέον το thread διαγώνια.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σωστά το τραβάνε ρε συ, και 3 μήνες είναι καλός χρόνος για να λυθούν τυχόν προβλήματα. Εγω θα έλεγα με το νεο έτος.

----------


## tsigarid

> πλέον θα ισχύει για 10 χρόνια αντί για 5


Τι λες τώρα, επιτέλους!  :Worthy: 

Πότε έγινε αυτό;

----------


## sdikr

> Τι λες τώρα, επιτέλους! 
> 
> Πότε έγινε αυτό;


Πριν μερικές μέρες

https://www.kathimerini.gr/society/5...diarkeia-toys/

----------


## tsigarid

> Πριν μερικές μέρες
> 
> https://www.kathimerini.gr/society/5...diarkeia-toys/


Με βάση το λινκ σου δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα, αλλά έρχεται  :Clap: 



> προβλέπει ρύθμιση που κατατέθηκε προς ψήφιση στη Βουλή

----------


## sdikr

> Με βάση το λινκ σου δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα, αλλά έρχεται


https://www.passport.gov.gr/tools/fa...iavatirio.html



> Σύμφωνα με το Άρθρο 87 «Ρυθμίσεις για την έκδοση διαβατηρίου» του Νόμου 4962/2022 (*ΦΕΚ 148/Α'/28.07.2022*), η τροποποίηση της διάρκειας ισχύος των ελληνικών διαβατηρίων από τα πέντε (5) στα δέκα (10) έτη ισχύει για τα διαβατήρια που εκδίδονται από την 01.09.2022.

----------


## ariusbb

Παιδιά σε ένα φίλο βγάζει ότι δεν υπάρχει ΑΦΜ συνδεδεμένο με την ταυτότητα.
Πως το διορθώνει αυτό;

----------


## sdikr

> Παιδιά σε ένα φίλο βγάζει ότι δεν υπάρχει ΑΦΜ συνδεδεμένο με την ταυτότητα.
> Πως το διορθώνει αυτό;


Δεν το φτιάχνει,  ζεί την ζωή του εκτός συστήματος  :Razz:

----------


## ariusbb

> Δεν το φτιάχνει,  ζεί την ζωή του εκτός συστήματος


Πρέπει να είναι ο μόνος άνθρωπος που ξέρω που κουβαλάει μαζί του συνέχεια ταυτότητα και θα εκτιμούσε την υπηρεσία.
Όποτε πρέπει να λάβει και αυτός το 666….

----------


## deniSun

> Δεκτές στις τράπεζες και τις εταιρίες τηλεφωνίας οι ψηφιακές ταυτότητες από την 1η Οκτωβρίου
> Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση για τη χρήση των ψηφιακών αντιγράφων - Μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο θα ανακοινωθούν και οι επιμέρους λεπτομέρειες χρήσης
> 
> Συγγνώμη αν αναφέρθηκε, είναι τόσα πολλά τα άσχετα μηνύματα που διαβάζω πλέον το thread διαγώνια.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Θεωρώ ότι άργησαν πολύ.
Το ψηφιακό πορτοφόλι το ανακοίνωσαν εδώ και πολύ καιρό.
Φαντάζομαι ότι υπήρχαν και οι προδιαγραφές.
Το λογικό θα ήταν να λειτουργήσει ταυτόχρονα με την έναρξη.
Γιατί αυτή η καθυστέρηση;

----------


## jap

> Γιατί αυτή η καθυστέρηση;


Τι θες τώρα, να σου εξηγήσουμε τα χρονοδιαγράμματα της κυβέρνησης; Πρώτα ανακοινώνουμε την πλατφόρμα, μετά της ορίζουμε περιεχόμενο, μετά ξεκινάμε τη λειτουργία της στην καθορισμένη ημερομηνία, στη συνέχεια ορίζουμε προδιαγραφές και ταυτόχρονα λύνουμε προβλήματα, ενίοτε βάζουμε και κάποιους να επαναλάβουν την όλη διαδικασία. 

Μοναδική περίπτωση που έπεσαν έξω στα χρονοδιαγράμματα, μα εντελώς έξω, ήταν με τις ψηφιακές μέριμνες.  Σε όλα τα άλλα τηρήθηκαν τα χρονοδιαγράμματα με λύσεις που αρχικά ήταν φτιαγμένες στο γόνατο, διορθώθηκαν στη συνέχεια. 

Δεν είναι μόνο τα του gov.gr, να θυμίσω τις επιστρεπτέες προκαταβολές, τα επιδόματα της τηλεκατάρτισης (πόσο χαμηλότερα να πέσει μια κυβέρνηση -- εκεί μέσα σε ελάχιστες μέρες είχαν προκηρύξει τον διαγωνισμό, βρήκαν τον εργολάβο, παρέλαβαν έργο, βγήκαν στη φόρα τα ανεκδιήγητα, μετά το όλο ρεζιλίκι άλλαξαν τις προδιαγραφές, όπως και τις αμοιβές των παρόχων).

Εννοείται δεν υπερασπίζομαι τους προηγούμενους. Όσο όλα τα κόμματα έχουν μέσα τους κάποιους καραγκιόζηδες και τους βάζουν σε θέσεις ευθύνης τόσο θα γίνονται τέτοια τραγελαφικά. Μην αναφερθώ σε συγκεκριμένα ονόματα.

----------


## MyISLM

> Πας εδώ https://vouchers.gov.gr/fuelpass/appfront και ακολουθείς τις οδηγίες


27ΗΣ ΟΚΡΩΜΒΡΙΟΥ εχει λαθος το ονομα της οδού. Αα και δεν βρεθηκαν οχηματα ...

edit βρεθηκε τελικά

----------


## Mormnak

Μπήκα να κάνω την αίτηση και μου λέει οτι δεν βρέθηκαν οχήματα....ενω έχω κάνει την δήλωση (Ε1) και περυσι και φέτος και ειναι δηλωμένο...WTF?? 
Τι γίνεται τώρα?  :Thinking:

----------


## MyISLM

> Δεν το φτιάχνει, ζεί την ζωή του εκτός συστήματος


αυτός είναι. Αντε και χωρίς ταυτότητα και πιστοποιητικό γέννησης και ληξιαρχική πράξη γέννησης rm  -rf / ΥΑΥ  :Worthy:   :Very Happy:  :Thumbs up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπήκα να κάνω την αίτηση και μου λέει οτι δεν βρέθηκαν οχήματα....ενω έχω κάνει την δήλωση (Ε1) και περυσι και φέτος και ειναι δηλωμένο...WTF?? 
> Τι γίνεται τώρα?


μήπως μπήκες στο fuel pass I και όχι στο ΙΙ ?

----------


## Mormnak

> αυτός είναι. Αντε και χωρίς ταυτότητα και πιστοποιητικό γέννησης και ληξιαρχική πράξη γέννησης rm  -rf / ΥΑΥ  
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> μήπως μπήκες στο fuel pass I και όχι στο ΙΙ ?


Στο 2 μπηκα και τώρα μου έβγαλε και  


> 504 Gateway Time-out


  :Mad: 

ΠΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ......εκανα αποσύνδεση όσο έγραφα αυτό και μπήκα πάλι και μου το εμφάνισε!!!

ΟΤΙΝΑΙ!! παλευω 1 ώρα για το τίποτα!  :Wall:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Facepalm:

----------


## dimyok

> Πρώτα έβαλα τα δικά μου και μετά έπεσε για λίγο ναι αλλά επανέρχεται γρήγορα οπότε σταματώ να μπαίνω μπας και σωθείτε λες και θα δείξετε ποτέ το κινητό σε αστυνομικό 
> 
> Φαντάζομαι σκηνικό σε κορφοβουνι να σε σταματάνε για μπλοκο και εσύ να λες μισό, έχω το κινητό και οι βλάχοι να νομίζουν πως θες να τους ηχογραφήσεις ή να τους τραβήξεις βίντεο.... ωρε ζαρντινιέρα που θα πέσει χαχαχαχαχα


Σκατα ..... Eχω δει να τραβανε οπλο θα γινουν πολυ επικινδυνα σκηνικα . Παιζει να εχουμε και νεκρους σε κανα μπλοκο με ραμπο να γαζωνει επειδη νομισε οτι ειδε υποπτη κινηση ...

----------


## sdikr

> Τι θες τώρα, να σου εξηγήσουμε τα χρονοδιαγράμματα της κυβέρνησης; Πρώτα ανακοινώνουμε την πλατφόρμα, μετά της ορίζουμε περιεχόμενο, μετά ξεκινάμε τη λειτουργία της στην καθορισμένη ημερομηνία, στη συνέχεια ορίζουμε προδιαγραφές και ταυτόχρονα λύνουμε προβλήματα, ενίοτε βάζουμε και κάποιους να επαναλάβουν την όλη διαδικασία. 
> 
> Μοναδική περίπτωση που έπεσαν έξω στα χρονοδιαγράμματα, μα εντελώς έξω, ήταν με τις ψηφιακές μέριμνες.  Σε όλα τα άλλα τηρήθηκαν τα χρονοδιαγράμματα με λύσεις που αρχικά ήταν φτιαγμένες στο γόνατο, διορθώθηκαν στη συνέχεια. 
> 
> Δεν είναι μόνο τα του gov.gr, να θυμίσω τις επιστρεπτέες προκαταβολές, τα επιδόματα της τηλεκατάρτισης (πόσο χαμηλότερα να πέσει μια κυβέρνηση -- εκεί μέσα σε ελάχιστες μέρες είχαν προκηρύξει τον διαγωνισμό, βρήκαν τον εργολάβο, παρέλαβαν έργο, βγήκαν στη φόρα τα ανεκδιήγητα, μετά το όλο ρεζιλίκι άλλαξαν τις προδιαγραφές, όπως και τις αμοιβές των παρόχων).
> 
> Εννοείται δεν υπερασπίζομαι τους προηγούμενους. Όσο όλα τα κόμματα έχουν μέσα τους κάποιους καραγκιόζηδες και τους βάζουν σε θέσεις ευθύνης τόσο θα γίνονται τέτοια τραγελαφικά. Μην αναφερθώ σε συγκεκριμένα ονόματα.


Με έχουν δηλωθεί τα πάντα,  τους δίνει μέχρι τον δέκατο που θα γίνει υποχρεωτικό, αυτό έχει δηλώθει στο ίδιο ΦΕΚ που έχει δηλωθεί και η υποχρωτική αποδοχή στον δημόσιο,  αν κάποιος θέλει μπορεί να το δεχτεί και τώρα,  μήπως θα προτιμούσες να περιμένουν για όλες τις υπηρεσίες μέχρι τον δέκατο μήνα;

----------


## aSMiLoN

> Σκατα ..... Eχω δει να τραβανε οπλο θα γινουν πολυ επικινδυνα σκηνικα . Παιζει να εχουμε και νεκρους σε κανα μπλοκο με ραμπο να γαζωνει επειδη νομισε οτι ειδε υποπτη κινηση ...


Πως ειναι διαφορετικο να βγαζεις την ταυτοτητα απο το πορτοφολι σου, απο το να κανεις την ιδια κινηση να βγαλεις το κινητο σου; Νομιζω τελικα εχουμε γκρινια για την γκρινια.

----------


## dimyok

Καμια κινηση δε κανεις ουτε για το ντουλαπακι . Μιλαμε για οπκε και λοιπους ουγκ μασκοφορους οχι για τη τροχαια που ξερεις

----------


## petasis

Άσχετο, αλλά μου ζήτησαν σήμερα μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση (μπας και τελειώσει ο γολγοθάς που περνάω με το δορυφορικό της νόβα  :Razz: ), και η πιστοποίηση έγινε με την νέα εφαρμογή Gov.gr Wallet. Κάνει και άλλα πράματα η εφαρμογή...  :Smile:

----------


## D_J_V

> Άσχετο, αλλά μου ζήτησαν σήμερα μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση (μπας και τελειώσει ο γολγοθάς που περνάω με το δορυφορικό της νόβα ), και η πιστοποίηση έγινε με την νέα εφαρμογή Gov.gr Wallet. Κάνει και άλλα πράματα η εφαρμογή...


αυτο γινόταν και πριν με το gov.gr και την σχετική εφαρμογή ... ολοκληρο σπιτι πούλησα μονο με ψηφιακά έγγραφα, ακόμη και με το ΚΕΠ και την ΔΟΥ !!!!

----------


## Gentoo

> Άσχετο, αλλά μου ζήτησαν σήμερα μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση (μπας και τελειώσει ο γολγοθάς που περνάω με το δορυφορικό της νόβα ), και η πιστοποίηση έγινε με την νέα εφαρμογή Gov.gr Wallet. Κάνει και άλλα πράματα η εφαρμογή...


Πώς ήταν η διαδικασία δηλαδή, σου ήρθε ειδοποίηση ή απλώς τους έδειξες το QR;

----------


## aSMiLoN

> Καμια κινηση δε κανεις ουτε για το ντουλαπακι . Μιλαμε για οπκε και λοιπους ουγκ μασκοφορους οχι για τη τροχαια που ξερεις


Συγνωμη πως θα εδειχνες την ταυτοτητα δηλαδη αν στη ζητουσαν για εξακριβωση; Τι ακριβως γινεται χειροτερα με την εφαρμογη σε σχεση με το χαρτι της ταυτοτητας;

----------


## BlueChris

> Συγνωμη πως θα εδειχνες την ταυτοτητα δηλαδη αν στη ζητουσαν για εξακριβωση; Τι ακριβως γινεται χειροτερα με την εφαρμογη σε σχεση με το χαρτι της ταυτοτητας;


Δεν με έχουν σταματήσει οι Ράμπο αλλά έχω δει πολλές φορές να σταματάνε στην εθνική στο πουθενά, αυτοί συνήθως με τζιπ, κάποιο αυτοκίνητο που τους φάνηκε ύποπτο... ΟΚ είναι κανονικά με φουλ εξάρτηση και τα αυτόματα στο χέρι και εκεί δεν κάνεις κιχ. Παρόλα αυτά οκ υπερέβαλα λίγο ποιο πριν και δεν εννοούσα αυτούς αλλά τους Put the cot down slowly  :Smile:

----------


## euri

> Συγνωμη πως θα εδειχνες την ταυτοτητα δηλαδη αν στη ζητουσαν για εξακριβωση; Τι ακριβως γινεται χειροτερα με την εφαρμογη σε σχεση με το χαρτι της ταυτοτητας;


Βγάζεις από την εσωτερική τσέπη του δερμάτινου σακακιού το κινητό τηλέφωνο, το οποίο είναι σε carbon-fibre-like θήκη χρώματος γραφίτη, με σαρδόνιο χαμόγελο, και λες "Do you feel lucky, opke?"

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Βγάζεις από την εσωτερική τσέπη του δερμάτινου σακακιού το κινητό τηλέφωνο, το οποίο είναι σε carbon-fibre-like θήκη χρώματος γραφίτη, με σαρδόνιο χαμόγελο, και λες "Do you feel lucky, opke?"


Προλαβαίνεις να μιλήσεις ?

----------


## kataras

> Σκατα ..... Eχω δει να τραβανε οπλο θα γινουν πολυ επικινδυνα σκηνικα . Παιζει να εχουμε και νεκρους σε κανα μπλοκο με ραμπο να γαζωνει επειδη νομισε οτι ειδε υποπτη κινηση ...


Σιγά τα ωα
Τι να πούμε καιμεις το 80 στην ιταλια που είχαμε στα μπλόκα της αστυνομίας
πεντεξι με αυτόματα στραμμένα σεμας και ένα 50αρι σε τεθωρακισμένο όχημα
στραμμένο στο αυτοκίνητο μας

----------


## Kostis_TH

Έλα τους βγάζω το καπέλο, όσο και να γκρινιάζουμε είναι σημαντική διευκόλυνση

----------


## Gentoo

Σήμερα έκανα χρήση της εφαρμογής με ανέλπιστο τρόπο.

Μου επέδωσαν στο σπίτι μία διοικητική πράξη κάτι δικαστικοί κλητήρες (δεν ξέρω αν λέγονται έτσι βασικά), κι επειδή είχα μόνο το κινητό επάνω μου, μου ζήτησαν ταυτότητα.

Τους ρώτησα αν δέχονται την ψηφιακή και μου είπαν ναι. Μια χαρά. Άνεση.

Βέβαια, δεν χρησιμοποίησαν την εφαρμογή για να σκανάρουν το QR, θεώρησαν πως είναι η δική μου ταυτότητα, λόγω του ότι με βρήκαν στο σπίτι, οπότε σου λέει, δεν μπορεί να είναι άλλος.

Αλλά αν είχαν αμφιβολίες, προφανώς και θα μπορούσαν να σκανάρουν το QR αν ήθελαν.

----------


## Zus

Παίξατε με κωδικούς ή απευθείας?

----------


## Gentoo

> Παίξατε με κωδικούς ή απευθείας?


Έκανα edit το comment. Μόνο είδαν τα στοιχεία, ως εκεί.

----------


## Zus

> Έκανα edit το comment. Μόνο είδαν τα στοιχεία, ως εκεί.


Άμα απλά το είδαν μία χαρά. Αλλιώς όπως είπαμε ξεφεύγει η πολυπλοκότητα.

----------


## zeronero

> Άμα απλά το είδαν μία χαρά. Αλλιώς όπως είπαμε ξεφεύγει η πολυπλοκότητα.


Όχι με quick scan. Απλή σάρωση του QR και κατευθείαν αποτέλεσμα όπως με τα πιστοποιητικά εμβολιασμού.

----------


## Gentoo

> Άμα απλά το είδαν μία χαρά. Αλλιώς όπως είπαμε ξεφεύγει η πολυπλοκότητα.


Ποιά πολυπλοκότητα; Αν τους έδειχνα το απλό QR, θα έπρεπε να τους πω και τον 6ψήφιο. 

Αν επέλεγα quick scan, το QR που θα τους έδειχνα, θα τους εμφάνιζε τα στοιχεία χωρίς pin.

----------


## deniSun

> Σήμερα έκανα χρήση της εφαρμογής με ανέλπιστο τρόπο.
> 
> Μου επέδωσαν στο σπίτι μία διοικητική πράξη κάτι δικαστικοί κλητήρες (δεν ξέρω αν λέγονται έτσι βασικά), κι επειδή είχα μόνο το κινητό επάνω μου, μου ζήτησαν ταυτότητα.
> 
> Τους ρώτησα αν δέχονται την ψηφιακή και μου είπαν ναι. Μια χαρά. Άνεση.
> 
> Βέβαια, δεν χρησιμοποίησαν την εφαρμογή για να σκανάρουν το QR, θεώρησαν πως είναι η δική μου ταυτότητα, λόγω του ότι με βρήκαν στο σπίτι, οπότε σου λέει, δεν μπορεί να είναι άλλος.
> 
> Αλλά αν είχαν αμφιβολίες, προφανώς και θα μπορούσαν να σκανάρουν το QR αν ήθελαν.


Λάθος χρήση έκαναν.
Κανονικά έπρεπε να σκαναρουν το qr.

----------


## tsigarid

Ωραία ξεκινήσαμε. Αν βαριούνται να σκανάρουν από τώρα, θα γίνει πιο ανασφαλής η ταυτοπροσωπία αντί για πιο ασφαλής, και δεν θα φταίει η εφαρμογή για αυτό.

----------


## BlueChris

> Ωραία ξεκινήσαμε. Αν βαριούνται να σκανάρουν από τώρα, θα γίνει πιο ανασφαλής η ταυτοπροσωπία αντί για πιο ασφαλής, και δεν θα φταίει η εφαρμογή για αυτό.


Δεν θα αργήσει να εμφανιστεί μαϊμού εφαρμογή τότε....

----------


## Gentoo

> Λάθος χρήση έκαναν.
> Κανονικά έπρεπε να σκαναρουν το qr.






> Ωραία ξεκινήσαμε. Αν βαριούνται να σκανάρουν από τώρα, θα γίνει πιο ανασφαλής η ταυτοπροσωπία αντί για πιο ασφαλής, και δεν θα φταίει η εφαρμογή για αυτό.


Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν αρμόδιοι να προβούν σε έλεγχο. Ήθελαν απλώς να συμπληρώσουν τα στοιχεία μου.




> Δεν θα αργήσει να εμφανιστεί μαϊμού εφαρμογή τότε....


Δεν θα 'χε νόημα, αφού το QR χρησιμοποιεί το gov.gr για να δώσει έγκριση. 

Γενικώς, δεν βρίσκω λόγο να μπει κάποιος σε τέτοια διαδικασία.

Πιο απλό είναι να πλαστογραφήσει κάποιος μία χάρτινη ταυτότητα για μαϊμουνιές, παρά να ρισκάρει με την εφαρμογή.

----------


## deniSun

> Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν αρμόδιοι να προβούν σε έλεγχο. Ήθελαν απλώς να συμπληρώσουν τα στοιχεία μου.
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν θα 'χε νόημα, αφού το QR χρησιμοποιεί το gov.gr για να δώσει έγκριση. 
> 
> Γενικώς, δεν βρίσκω λόγο να μπει κάποιος σε τέτοια διαδικασία.
> 
> Πιο απλό είναι να πλαστογραφήσει κάποιος μία χάρτινη ταυτότητα για μαϊμουνιές, παρά να ρισκάρει με την εφαρμογή.


Με τις χάρτινες ταυτότητες έπρεπε να είσαι ειδικός για να καταλάβεις αν είναι πλαστή.
Η εφαρμογή σε προστατεύει στο θέμα της εγκυρότητας.
Οπότε αν κάποιος σου ζητήσει ταυτότητα και είναι εξουσιοδοτημένος για έλεγχο στοιχείων και δεν σε σκαναρει με την εφαρμογή, τότε κατά την άποψή μου δεν κάνει σωστό έλεγχο.
Είναι σαν αυτούς που σου ζητάνε ταυτότητα πχ σε ένα courier και απλά ελεγχουν5αν τα στοιχεία είναι ίδια με της αποστολής.

----------


## Gentoo

> Με τις χάρτινες ταυτότητες έπρεπε να είσαι ειδικός για να καταλάβεις αν είναι πλαστή.
> Η εφαρμογή σε προστατεύει στο θέμα της εγκυρότητας.
> Οπότε αν κάποιος σου ζητήσει ταυτότητα και είναι εξουσιοδοτημένος για έλεγχο στοιχείων και δεν σε σκαναρει με την εφαρμογή, τότε κατά την άποψή μου δεν κάνει σωστό έλεγχο.
> Είναι σαν αυτούς που σου ζητάνε ταυτότητα πχ σε ένα courier και απλά ελεγχουν5αν τα στοιχεία είναι ίδια με της αποστολής.


Ούτως ή άλλως, είναι πολλοί εκείνοι που ελέγχουν ταυτότητα, για να πουν ό,τι έλεγξαν. 

Υπάρχουν και οι αντίστοιχοι ψείρες, όπου θα το κουράσουν όσο δεν πάει.

 Το βάρος της ευθύνης ενός ελέγχου τον έχει ο ελεγκτής. Εκείνος θα είναι υπόλογος αν δεν κάνει σωστό έλεγχο κάπου και γίνει κάποια στραβή, πχ sim swap. 

Έναν που ελέγχει πρόχειρα, δεν μπορείς να τον αναγκάσεις να ελέγξει σωστά, είναι στην κρίση του, καλώς ή κακώς.

----------


## dimitri_ns

I love thiw game !!!

Ταυτότητα του 1991, φωτογραφία του 1991
Δίπλωμα του 2022, φωτογραφία του 1991   :Razz:   (της ταυτότητας)
Τουλάχιστον είμαι εγώ, ο έτερος

Φχαριστώ υπουργείο μου ..

----------


## p_k

Άρα οι παλιές ταυτότητες που δεν ανέγραφαν το ονοματεπώνυμο με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες και αυτές γίνονται δεκτές στην εφαρμογή;

----------


## sdikr

> Άρα οι παλιές ταυτότητες που δεν ανέγραφαν το ονοματεπώνυμο με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες και αυτές γίνονται δεκτές στην εφαρμογή;


Ναι,  αλλά η εφαρμογή απαιτεί αριθμό κινητής για να κατεβάσει την ταυτότητα,

----------


## p_k

Οπότε ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα;

- - - Updated - - -

Μόλις πριν λίγο έκανε η σύζυγός μου τις διαδικασίες και μέσω της εφαρμογής εμφανίστηκε κανονικά το δελτίο ταυτότητας, όμως επειδή προφανώς έχει παλια άδεια οδήγησης δεν εμφανίστηκε αυτή.
 Ψάχνοντας βρήκα ότι χρειάζεται να γίνει επικαιροποίηση στα συστήματα του υπουργείου συγκοινωνιών με το ΑΦΜ οπότε έγινε και αυτή η διαδικασία και αναμένει την ενημέρωση των συστημάτων για να μπορέσει να προχωρήσει μετά και η εμφάνιση της άδειας οδήγησης στο wallet.

----------


## sdikr

> Οπότε ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα;


Το πρόβλημα είναι πως σε άλλο νήμα (προσωπικός γιατρός) έχεις δηλώσει πως δεν θέλεις να κάνεις χρήση κινητου,  αν δεν το έχει δηλωμένο στο ΕΜΠ  τότε δεν μπορείς ούτε την ταυτότητά να κατεβάσεις.
Που κατεβάζει ακόμα και την παλιά χωρίς λατινικούς χαρακτήρες 

Πρόβλημα στην εφαρμογή κανένα

----------


## p_k

Θα κάνω και εγώ τελικά την πιστοποίηση του αριθμού μου.
Συνέβη και σε άλλους να μην εμφανίζεται η άδεια οδήγησης;

----------


## deniSun

Την ταυτότητα την πρόσθεσα κανονικά.
Στην άδεια οδήγησης μου λέει ότι δεν είναι δυνατή η έκδοση ψηφιακού διπλώματος οδήγησης.

Έχω μπει στην σελίδα του Υπουργείο Υποδομών και Μεταφορών
και έχω κάνει ενημέρωση του ΑΦΜ.
Στο ιστορικό ενεργειών της σελίδας του Υπουργείου μου εμφανίζει:



> Ενημέρωση στοιχείων 	28/07/2022 	Εγκρίθηκε


Από την σελίδα του Υπουργείου μου δείχνει ότι έχει εγκριθεί η αίτηση.
Μου έχει έρθει και email:



> Έγκριση αίτησης ενημέρωσης στοιχείων
> Η πρόσβασή σας στις ψηφιακές υπηρεσίες του Υπουργείου Υποδομών και Μεταφορών θα ενεργοποιηθεί μετά απο την παρακάτω ημερομηνία:
> 03/08/2022 07:00


Αν πάω στην σελίδα του Υπουργείου > Άδεια Οδήγησης >  Εγγραφή στις Υπηρεσίες 
μου λέει:



> Δεν υπάρχει καταχωρημένος ο Α.Φ.Μ. σας στο σύστημα. Παρακαλώ, για να μπορέσετε να διασυνδεθείτε με τις ψηφιακές υπηρεσίες του Υπουργείου Υποδομών και Μεταφορών καταχωρίστε τον τόπο μόνιμης κατοικίας και τον αριθμό της Άδειας Οδήγησής σας στα παρακάτω πεδία.
> Στην περίπτωση που δεν γνωρίζετε τον Αριθμό Άδειας Οδήγησης (πχ. λόγω απώλειας) παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε με την υπηρεσία Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών της περιοχής σας.


Τι προτείνετε;
Να επαναλάβω την διαδικασία ή να περιμένω ή είναι κάποιο "μπλοκάρισμα" της εφαρμογής;

----------


## p_k

Ήρθε και στη σύζυγο mail ότι ενημερώθηκε το ΑΦΜ στα συστήματα του υπουργείου μεταφορών και υποδομών, όμως πηγαίνοντας στην εφαρμογή δεν μπόρεσε να εμφανίσει την άδεια οδήγησης.
Θα περιμένει μου είπε να δει.
Ίσως θέλει κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## deniSun

> Ήρθε και στη σύζυγο mail ότι ενημερώθηκε το ΑΦΜ στα συστήματα του υπουργείου μεταφορών και υποδομών, όμως πηγαίνοντας στην εφαρμογή δεν μπόρεσε να εμφανίσει την άδεια οδήγησης.
> Θα περιμένει μου είπε να δει.
> Ίσως θέλει κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα.


Στο email τι ημερομηνία σου έδινε.

----------


## p_k

Από ότι θυμάμαι δεν έδινε καμία ημερομηνία, απλά ενημέρωνε ότι έχει επικαιροποιηθεί το ΑΦΜ.
Επειδή όμως τώρα η σύζυγος λείπει, όταν θα επιστρέψει θα το κοιτάξω λεπτομερώς και θα απαντήσω.
Σημερινό είναι πάντως το mail, σήμερα έγινε η διαδικασία σήμερα ήρθε το mail το απαντητικό.
Εσύ από ό,τι κατάλαβα περιμένεις τόσες μέρες και ακόμη δεν μπορεί να προστεθεί το δίπλωμα;

----------


## deniSun

> Από ότι θυμάμαι δεν έδινε καμία ημερομηνία, απλά ενημέρωνε ότι έχει επικαιροποιηθεί το ΑΦΜ.
> Επειδή όμως τώρα η σύζυγος λείπει, όταν θα επιστρέψει θα το κοιτάξω λεπτομερώς και θα απαντήσω.
> Σημερινό είναι πάντως το mail, σήμερα έγινε η διαδικασία σήμερα ήρθε το mail το απαντητικό.
> Εσύ από ό,τι κατάλαβα περιμένεις τόσες μέρες και ακόμη δεν μπορεί να προστεθεί το δίπλωμα;


Μετά την αίτηση μου ήρθε email για το πότε μπορώ να κάνω χρήση των υπηρεσιών.

----------


## nodasz

> Μετά την αίτηση μου ήρθε email για το πότε μπορώ να κάνω χρήση των υπηρεσιών.


Η διαδικασία πήρε δύο λεπτα και ολοκληρώθηκε άψογα. Το δίπλωμα αν και παλιό το κατέβασε αμέσως, με τη φωτογραφία της ταυτότητας βέβαια.

Ψηφιακή εποχή...

----------


## BlueChris

> Η διαδικασία πήρε δύο λεπτα και ολοκληρώθηκε άψογα. Το δίπλωμα αν και παλιό το κατέβασε αμέσως, με τη φωτογραφία της ταυτότητας βέβαια.
> 
> Ψηφιακή εποχή...


Και εμένα της ταυτότητας έβαλε αν και εδώ και 1 μήνα έχω κάνει όλη τη διαδικασία για καινούργιο δίπλωμα αλλά δεν έχει βγει ακόμα και έχω στείλει σύγχρονη φωτογραφία.

----------


## button

> I love thiw game !!!
> 
> Ταυτότητα του 1991, φωτογραφία του 1991
> Δίπλωμα του 2022, φωτογραφία του 1991    (της ταυτότητας)
> Τουλάχιστον είμαι εγώ, ο έτερος
> 
> Φχαριστώ υπουργείο μου ..


Ναι τι φάση και αυτή από τα 15 μου έχω Γ

- - - Updated - - -

εγώ θέλω να δω πότε στο κάλο αλλάξουμε σε νέα ταυτότητα

----------


## deniSun

> Η διαδικασία πήρε δύο λεπτα και ολοκληρώθηκε άψογα. Το δίπλωμα αν και παλιό το κατέβασε αμέσως, με τη φωτογραφία της ταυτότητας βέβαια.
> 
> Ψηφιακή εποχή...


Έκανα ξανά αίτηση για ενημέρωση του αφμ και περιμένω.

----------


## Chingachgook

> Έκανα ξανά αίτηση για ενημέρωση του αφμ και περιμένω.


Ακριβώς ίδια περίπτωση και εδώ φίλε - με ακριβώς ίδια βήματατα, απαντήσεις, κτλ. 
(είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος ότι τα στοιχεία που συμπλήρωσα είναι σωστά...)

Αναμένουμε.

----------


## thourios

Εγώ έχω καινούργιο δίπλωμα με καινούργια εξυπακούεται φωτογραφία λόγω επαγγελματικού. Η ταυτότητα είναι και αυτή καινούργια λόγω κλοπής.. Πάνω κάτω μαζί τα άλλαξα. Η φωτό στο δίπλωμα είναι έγχρωμη.

Και στις δύο όμως περιπτώσεις δίπλωμα και ταυτότητα  χρησιμοποιεί την ίδια αυτή της ταυτότητας.

----------


## tsigarid

<Ψείρας mode on.>
Ας διορθώσει κάποιος τον τίτλο του θέματος και την ίδια την είδηση για να αρχίσουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε τον όρο σωστά. Είναι άδεια οδήγησης, όχι δίπλωμα. 
<Ψείρας mode off.>

----------


## sdikr

> <Ψείρας mode on.>
> Ας διορθώσει κάποιος τον τίτλο του θέματος και την ίδια την είδηση για να αρχίσουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε τον όρο σωστά. Είναι άδεια οδήγησης, όχι δίπλωμα. 
> <Ψείρας mode off.>


εε ναι, είχε πέσει λίγο η κίνηση  στο θέμα,  του δίνεις τώρα ενα πολύ καλό boost!!!

----------


## deniSun

> <Ψείρας mode on.>
> Ας διορθώσει κάποιος τον τίτλο του θέματος και την ίδια την είδηση για να αρχίσουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε τον όρο σωστά. Είναι άδεια οδήγησης, όχι δίπλωμα. 
> <Ψείρας mode off.>


Στην εφαρμογή αναφέρεται ως άδεια οδήγησης.
Μόλις του ζητάς να στείλει τον κωδικό με sms στην προσθήκη,
στο μήνυμα λάθους,
αναφέρει οτι δεν μπορεί να προσθέσει ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑ οδήγησης.

----------


## p_k

Το ίδιο πράγμα όμως εννοεί.

----------


## euri

Έχει ανοίξει πλέον για όλους, χωρίς περιορισμό στο λήγοντα του ΑΦΜ.

Για την ιστορία και τα πρακτικά, προστέθηκε ταυτότητα στην εφαρμογή χωρίς πρόβλημα όντας εκτός Ελλάδας (όπως είχε αναφέρει πρώτος ο @tsigarid).

----------


## petasis

> Πώς ήταν η διαδικασία δηλαδή, σου ήρθε ειδοποίηση ή απλώς τους έδειξες το QR;


Ήρθε ειδοποίηση...

----------


## deniSun

Ακόμα και σήμερα αρνείται πεισματικά να περάσει την άδεια οδήγησης.

----------


## netblues

Και σε μενα εφερε την φωτογραφια της ταυτοτηας στο διπλωμα.. Καποιος βαρεθηκε να κανει διπλο integration...

----------


## jap

@deniSun: Πίσω από τις διαδικασίες βρίσκονται άνθρωποι. Για άλλη υπόθεση με Υπουργείο Μεταφορών παίρνουμε όλη την εβδομάδα σε όλα τα τηλέφωνα που ξέρουμε της τοπικής υπηρεσίας και δεν απαντά ποτέ κανείς (Περιφερειακή Διεύθυνση Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών Πειραιώς - μπείτε και στο google να δείτε αξιολογήσεις). Αυγουστιάτικα και είναι κι από τις λιγοστές υπηρεσίες που δεν έχουν μπει ακόμα σε μια στοιχειώδη τάξη, υπομονή.

----------


## p_k

Δεν βρέθηκε φωτογραφία ταυτότητας

Έτσι γραφει σε μένα και έστειλα ερώτημα στο support...

----------


## GZahos

Όλα καλά σε εμένα. Μου αρέσει η εφαρμογή. Καλή αρχή και ελπίζω σε ακόμη περισσότερη συνδεσιμότητα. Όσο λιγότερο πρέπει να ασχολούμαι με ανθρώπους του δημοσίου τομέα, τόσο καλύτερα. Και μειώνεται κατακόρυφα η πιθανότητα χρηματισμού και γενικευμένης διαφθοράς. Καλή συνέχεια τώρα!

----------


## jacobgr

Όλα καλά και απο μένα, είναι ένα καλό βήμα προόδου.
Δύο παρατηρήσεις, όχι με διάθεση γκρίνιας, αλλά ευελπιστώντας ότι υπάρχουν εδώ και κάποιοι από την ομάδα του gov.gr, σαν προτάσεις για επανέλγχο και βελτίωση.
1. Η εφαρμογή δουλεύει μόνο με σύνδεση στο Internet. Αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν έχεις δίκτυο δεν έχεις και ταυτότητα & δίπλωμα μαζί σου με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
2. Όταν δώσεις έγκριση στον απέναντι αυτός πέρα από το ότι βλέπει όλα τα στοιχεία της ταυτότητας (Φώτο, αριθμ., ημ. γέννησης κλπ) στο κινητό του, μπορεί να κρατήσει και screenshot με αυτά. Αυτό δεν μου φάνηκε και πολύ ασφαλές και θέλει πολύ προσοχή η επιλογή των ανθρώπων στους οποίους θα δώσουμε πρόσβαση στην ταυτότητά μας.

----------


## EnDLess

> Ακόμα και σήμερα αρνείται πεισματικά να περάσει την άδεια οδήγησης.


Καλησπέρα, έκανα και εγώ την ίδια διαδικασία με εσένα για το δίπλωμα με το αφμ. Υποτίθεται από το πρωί και μετά, όπως μου έγραφε η ειδοποίηση, θα είχα πρόσβαση στις υπηρεσίες. Όντως πηγαίνοντας στο drivers-vehicles βλέπω πλέον ένα ψηφιακό αντίγραφο του διπλώματος μου. Στα χερια μου εχω το παλιο τριπτυχο. Στην εφαρμογή ωστόσο, δεν το φέρνει ακόμα και βγάζει πάλι αυτή την ειδοποίηση ότι δεν υπάρχει αφμ. Ίσως να χρειάζεται κι άλλος χρόνος...

----------


## YAziDis

> Όλα καλά και απο μένα, είναι ένα καλό βήμα προόδου.
> Δύο παρατηρήσεις, όχι με διάθεση γκρίνιας, αλλά ευελπιστώντας ότι υπάρχουν εδώ και κάποιοι από την ομάδα του gov.gr, σαν προτάσεις για επανέλγχο και βελτίωση.
> 1. Η εφαρμογή δουλεύει μόνο με σύνδεση στο Internet. Αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν έχεις δίκτυο δεν έχεις και ταυτότητα & δίπλωμα μαζί σου με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
> 2. Όταν δώσεις έγκριση στον απέναντι αυτός πέρα από το ότι βλέπει όλα τα στοιχεία της ταυτότητας (Φώτο, αριθμ., ημ. γέννησης κλπ) στο κινητό του, μπορεί να κρατήσει και screenshot με αυτά. Αυτό δεν μου φάνηκε και πολύ ασφαλές και θέλει πολύ προσοχή η επιλογή των ανθρώπων στους οποίους θα δώσουμε πρόσβαση στην ταυτότητά μας.


Για το 2, πρακτικά όπου σου ζητάν αντίγραφο ταυτότητας, πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα μπορείς να έχεις..

----------


## EnDLess

> Και σε μενα εφερε την φωτογραφια της ταυτοτηας στο διπλωμα.. Καποιος βαρεθηκε να κανει διπλο integration...


Αναφέρθηκε πιο πίσω απο φίλο ότι τραβάνε τα data από τους διακομιστές της αστυνομίας και όχι του μετοφορών.

----------


## deniSun

> @deniSun: Πίσω από τις διαδικασίες βρίσκονται άνθρωποι. Για άλλη υπόθεση με Υπουργείο Μεταφορών παίρνουμε όλη την εβδομάδα σε όλα τα τηλέφωνα που ξέρουμε της τοπικής υπηρεσίας και δεν απαντά ποτέ κανείς (Περιφερειακή Διεύθυνση Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών Πειραιώς - μπείτε και στο google να δείτε αξιολογήσεις). Αυγουστιάτικα και είναι κι από τις λιγοστές υπηρεσίες που δεν έχουν μπει ακόμα σε μια στοιχειώδη τάξη, υπομονή.


Στο μήνυμα που μου έστειλαν υποτίθεται ότι όλα ενημερώθηκαν σωστά.
Τι να πω.
Περιμένω την δεύτερη αίτηση.

----------


## thourios

Έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσουν τότε και την ίδια φωτογραφία στην άδεια οδήγησης. Αυτά έγιναν πριν κάτι μήνες. Με έβαλαν και πήγα και έβγαλα έγχρωμες από το  ΚΕΠ με συγκεκριμένες διαστάσεις. Αυτή που τους πήγα εγώ δεν έγινε αποδεκτή. Παλαιότερα  την είχαν κάνει αποδεκτή. Τελικά χρησιμοποίησαν αυτή της ταυτότητας.
Στο φωτογραφείο που πήγα χρησιμοποίησαν τον πιο φθηνό εκτυπωτή της HP. Φυσικά μπορούσα να την φτιάξω και εγώ. Υπάρχει δωρεάν πρόγραμμα στο internet.
Αυτά μέχρι λίγους μήνες πριν. δεν γκρινιάζω αλλά το θέτω υπόψη. Αρκεί τελικά οι φωτογραφίες να μην έχουν δακτυλικά αποτυπώματα από δάχτυλα και να είναι σωστών διαστάσεων όπως λέει ο κανονισμός.
Βαριόμουν και πήγα στο φωτογραφείο και τελείωσε αλλά και αυτή μου το πήρε τζάμπα το δεκάρικο και στην μία περίπτωση και στην άλλη. Χωρίς απόδειξη κιόλας.  :Smile:

----------


## jacobgr

> Για το 2, πρακτικά όπου σου ζητάν αντίγραφο ταυτότητας, πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα μπορείς να έχεις..


Ναι δεν διαφωνώ, σαν πρόταση για βελτίωση το λέω στην προσπάθεια πάντα να κάνουμε κάτι καλύτερο από αυτό που έχουμε.

----------


## tsigarid

> Όλα καλά και απο μένα, είναι ένα καλό βήμα προόδου.
> Δύο παρατηρήσεις, όχι με διάθεση γκρίνιας, αλλά ευελπιστώντας ότι υπάρχουν εδώ και κάποιοι από την ομάδα του gov.gr, σαν προτάσεις για επανέλγχο και βελτίωση.
> 1. Η εφαρμογή δουλεύει μόνο με σύνδεση στο Internet. Αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν έχεις δίκτυο δεν έχεις και ταυτότητα & δίπλωμα μαζί σου με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
> 2. Όταν δώσεις έγκριση στον απέναντι αυτός πέρα από το ότι βλέπει όλα τα στοιχεία της ταυτότητας (Φώτο, αριθμ., ημ. γέννησης κλπ) στο κινητό του, μπορεί να κρατήσει και screenshot με αυτά. Αυτό δεν μου φάνηκε και πολύ ασφαλές και θέλει πολύ προσοχή η επιλογή των ανθρώπων στους οποίους θα δώσουμε πρόσβαση στην ταυτότητά μας.


Για το 1, σε iPhone μπορείς να σώσεις τα δύο έγγραφα στο wallet που δουλεύει και χωρίς ίντερνετ. Αν μετά θες να κάνεις πιστοποίηση όμως (που θα έπρεπε να θέλεις) έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν μπορείς να την κάνεις χωρίς ίντερνετ, οπότε το να κάνεις την εφαρμογή να δουλεύει χωρίς ίντερνετ δεν έχει νόημα.

----------


## Sam_GR

Εχω το παλιό δίπλωμα το τριπτυχο. Σήμερα που πήρα και ρώτησα γιατι δεν μπορώ να το εκδώσω ηλεκτρονικά μεσω του gov wallet η απάντηση ήταν οτι πρέπει πρώτα να βγάλω καινούργιου τύπου. Ειναι δυνατόν ; 50 ευρώ δεν τους τα δίνω έτσι για πλάκα.

----------


## jacobgr

> Για το 1, σε iPhone μπορείς να σώσεις τα δύο έγγραφα στο wallet που δουλεύει και χωρίς ίντερνετ. Αν μετά θες να κάνεις πιστοποίηση όμως (που θα έπρεπε να θέλεις) έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν μπορείς να την κάνεις χωρίς ίντερνετ, οπότε το να κάνεις την εφαρμογή να δουλεύει χωρίς ίντερνετ δεν έχει νόημα.


Συμφωνούμε, απλά χάνεις το βασικό του πλεονέκτημα, το να μην κουβαλάς έντυπα μαζί σου. Εξαρτάσαι από την ποιότητα δικτύου κινητής στην Ελλάδα... (εγώ προσωπικά δεν το ρισκάρω να μπώ στο αυτοκίνητο χωρίς έντυπα υπο αυτές τις προϋποθέσεις)

----------


## jimger

> Και αυτό είναι το σωστό, δεν έχει κάποια δουλειά ο πιερρακάκης με τα φορολογικά σου δεδομένα,  αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως τα δεδομένα δεν είναι στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Και προσθήκη στο απο πάνω,    ο Πιερρακάκης, δεν έχει πρόσβαση και στα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία σου,     ούτε στην ταυτότητα, ούτε στο δίπλωμα.
> Το σύστημα απο την άλλη, με δικιά σου εξουσιοδότηση πάντα  μπορεί να έχει,   όπως έχει πρόσβαση στην φορολογική σου δήλωση όταν κάνεις την δήλωση για το fuel pass  και μόνο στα απαραίτητα στοιχεία που χρειάζονται για αυτό,  με λίγα λόγια   βλακείες το ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση στα φορολογικά στοιχεία που αναφέρει ο Γιανης


Μα δεν λέει για το Πιερακάκη αλλά για το ελληνικό κράτος. Όσο για τις βλακείες, θα μπορούσε αλλά κομματάκι δύσκολο το βρίσκω, καθότι λέγοντας το εκτίθεται και αν δεν κάνω λάθος το έχει πει και στη βουλή

----------


## sdikr

> Μα δεν λέει για το Πιερακάκη αλλά για το ελληνικό κράτος. Όσο για τις βλακείες, θα μπορούσε αλλά κομματάκι δύσκολο το βρίσκω, καθότι λέγοντας το εκτίθεται και αν δεν κάνω λάθος το έχει πει και στη βουλή


Γράφεις




> Το έχω ακούσει και σε συνεντεύξεις και μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο. Συγκεκριμένα είχε πει ότι είχε ρωτήσει τον *Πιερρακάκη* αν έχει πρόσβαση στα φορολογικά στοιχεία, και ο *Πιερρακάκης* του είπε όχι.


Τώρα λες πως λέει το ελληνικό κράτος,  ισχύει ότι σου έχω γράψει πιο πίσω,   πως μια χαρά έχει πρόσβαση αυτός που πρέπει.

----------


## netblues

> Εχω το παλιό δίπλωμα το τριπτυχο. Σήμερα που πήρα και ρώτησα γιατι δεν μπορώ να το εκδώσω ηλεκτρονικά μεσω του gov wallet η απάντηση ήταν οτι πρέπει πρώτα να βγάλω καινούργιου τύπου. Ειναι δυνατόν ; 50 ευρώ δεν τους τα δίνω έτσι για πλάκα.


Το προβλημα σου λυνεται απλα. Αν σε σταματησουν και δεν το εχεις ανανεωσει, 300 ευρω προστιμο. Ετσι τα 50 θα σου φανοταν λιγα.

Και σοβαρα τωρα, δεν γινεται στο σημερινο κοσμο να κυκλοφορει κανεις με αποδεικτικα ταυτοπροσωπιας οτι ναναι. Αν γινει η στραβη, θα λες μα δεν υπαρχει κρατος να με προστατεψει? Το γιατι κανει 50 ευρω και οχι ας πουμε 10 είναι προφανως μια αλλη κουβεντα.

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα, έκανα και εγώ την ίδια διαδικασία με εσένα για το δίπλωμα με το αφμ. Υποτίθεται από το πρωί και μετά, όπως μου έγραφε η ειδοποίηση, θα είχα πρόσβαση στις υπηρεσίες. Όντως πηγαίνοντας στο drivers-vehicles βλέπω πλέον ένα ψηφιακό αντίγραφο του διπλώματος μου. Στα χερια μου εχω το παλιο τριπτυχο. Στην εφαρμογή ωστόσο, δεν το φέρνει ακόμα και βγάζει πάλι αυτή την ειδοποίηση ότι δεν υπάρχει αφμ. Ίσως να χρειάζεται κι άλλος χρόνος...


Από που το βλέπεις το ψηφιακό αντίγραφο;
Γιατί σε εμένα στο ιστορικό απλά έγραφε εγκρίθηκε
λαο πηγαίνοντας στην άδεια οδήγησης μου εμφάνιζε το ίδιο μήνυμα για το αφμ.

----------


## TearDrop

> Και σε μενα εφερε την φωτογραφια της ταυτοτηας στο διπλωμα.. Καποιος βαρεθηκε να κανει διπλο integration...


Υπάρχει λόγος για αυτό που γίνεται με τις φωτογραφίες και τον έχω αναφέρει. Δες τις προηγούμενες σελίδες.

----------


## EnDLess

> Από που το βλέπεις το ψηφιακό αντίγραφο;
> Γιατί σε εμένα στο ιστορικό απλά έγραφε εγκρίθηκε
> λαο πηγαίνοντας στην άδεια οδήγησης μου εμφάνιζε το ίδιο μήνυμα για το αφμ.


Αφού κάνεις login στο 

https://drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr/

πας στο Άδειες οδήγησης και εκει στο νέο  παραθυρο πάνω βλέπεις την τελευταία ενημέρωση και ακριβώς από κάτω την άδεια οδήγησης σε ψηφιακη μορφη. Αν θελεις την γυρνας μπρος πίσω. Κάτω από την άδεια οδήγησης έχει νέες επιλογές για αντικατάσταση, αντίγραφο κτλ

----------


## deniSun

> Αφού κάνεις login στο 
> 
> https://drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr/
> 
> πας στο Άδειες οδήγησης και εκει στο νέο  παραθυρο πάνω βλέπεις την τελευταία ενημέρωση και ακριβώς από κάτω την άδεια οδήγησης σε ψηφιακη μορφη. Αν θελεις την γυρνας μπρος πίσω. Κάτω από την άδεια οδήγησης έχει νέες επιλογές για αντικατάσταση, αντίγραφο κτλ


Έκανα εχθές ξανά αίτηση και τώρα μου βγάζει ξανά το μήνυμα:
Τα στοιχεία σας καταχωρήθηκαν επιτυχώς. Θα ενημερωθείτε μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία επικαιροποίησης των στοιχείων σας.

----------


## jimger

> Μπορει.Το Υπ.Υγειας μπορει και παρακολουθει την συνταγογραφηση φαρμακων και εξετασεων.Εχει θεσπισει χρηματικο οριο συνταγογραφησης ανα ιατρικη ειδικοτητα ανα μηνα και προστιμο για οσους το ξεπερνουν κατα καποιο ποσοστο.Ειναι βεβαια καπως ελαστικοι για διαφορους λογους,αλλα εχουν πεσει και "καμπανες" σε γιατρους που ξεπερνουσαν επανειλλημμενα το πλαφον και κατα πολυ.Επισης υπαρχει πλαφον στο οριο εξετασεων ανα ασθενη ανα ιατρικη ειδικοτητα ανα μηνα.Και επισης σε καθε γιατρο αποστελλεται μια ενημερωση-προειδοποιηση αν ξεπερνανε τα ορια των πλαφον.


Καλό αυτό αν και δεν ξέρω πόσο σωστό είναι το πλαφόν ανά γιατρό. Δεδομένου ότι μπορεί να έχει πολλούς πελάτες. Οι κινήσεις είναι το ζήτημα...

----------


## tsigarid

> Συμφωνούμε, απλά χάνεις το βασικό του πλεονέκτημα, το να μην κουβαλάς έντυπα μαζί σου. Εξαρτάσαι από την ποιότητα δικτύου κινητής στην Ελλάδα... (εγώ προσωπικά δεν το ρισκάρω να μπώ στο αυτοκίνητο χωρίς έντυπα υπο αυτές τις προϋποθέσεις)


Για μένα το βασικό πλεονέκτημα είναι η ευκολία. Δες πχ τις πιστωτικές κάρτες στο wallet, έχεις τις κάρτες θαμμένες σε ένα πορτοφόλι βαθιά στην τσάντα σου, και πληρώνεις πανεύκολα με το κινητό (έχω κόψει τα μετρητά πλήρως εδώ και καιρό). Τώρα θα μπορείς να κάνεις το ίδιο με ταυτότητα/άδεια. Αν δεν έχει δίκτυο, ξεθάβεις το πορτοφόλι.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Λοιπόν, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, αν δεν έχεις ελληνική ταυτότητα δεν μπορείς να έχεις το δίπλωμα ηλεκτρονικά. Επιτέλους ήρθε και το δικό μου ΑΦΜ και μπόρεσα να το τσεκαρω  :Mr. Green:

----------


## marsLife

30 ευρώ είναι η εκτύπωση νέας άδειας.

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν είπε ότι έληξε, αλλά ότι έχει παλιού τύπου.

----------


## Sam_GR

Ακριβώς. Δεν μου έχει λήξει.Απλώς είναι παλαιού τύπου.

----------


## drberto

> Για μένα το βασικό πλεονέκτημα είναι η ευκολία. Δες πχ τις πιστωτικές κάρτες στο wallet, έχεις τις κάρτες θαμμένες σε ένα πορτοφόλι βαθιά στην τσάντα σου, και πληρώνεις πανεύκολα με το κινητό (έχω κόψει τα μετρητά πλήρως εδώ και καιρό). Τώρα θα μπορείς να κάνεις το ίδιο με ταυτότητα/άδεια. Αν δεν έχει δίκτυο, ξεθάβεις το πορτοφόλι.


Το ιδιο πιστευω κι εγω.Ταυτοτητα και διπλωμα ποτε δεν τα αφηνω στο αμαξι,παντα τα εχω σ'ενα πορτοφολι μαζι με τις καρτες ΑΤΜ και κατι αλλες καρτες.Οταν χρειαζεται να παω καπου με το αυτοκινητο πχ να ψωνισω,μ'ενα σορτσακι που δεν εχει πολλες τσεπες ουτε βαθιες,δεν χρειαζεται να κουβαλαω και το προτοφολι και το κινητο (το οποιο ουτως η αλλως θα παρω οπωσδηποτε μαζι μου).Αρκει μονο το κινητο που το κραταω στο χερι μου και τα εχω εκει ολα.Και οχι μονο απαραιτητα για τροχονομικο ελεγχο.Ενα μικροατυχημα να γινει και να ερθει η ασφαλιστικη για καταγραφη,ζηταει διπλωμα.Τωρα αν πεσω σε σημειο που δεν εχει καθολου data,τι να πω..,ολα εχουν και τα υπερ και τα κατα τους,αναλογως τα γουστα του καθενα,τις αναγκες του,την καθημερινοτητα του και τα οποια ρισκα θελει η δεν θελει να παρει.

----------


## ANDREASOMAGEIRAS

Υπαρχή και μια κατηγορία Ελλήνων  που δεν έχουν ταυτότητα και δεν μπορούν να προχωρήσουν ούτε στην άδεια οδήγησης.
Πρώτα θέλει να περαστεί η ταυτότητα δε γίνετε να το παρακάμψει κάποιος.
Στην υγειά μας  και Καλή καρδιά...

----------


## deniSun

Για ανανέωση διπλώματος που έχει λήξει οι τιμές που παίζουν Θεσσαλονίκη είναι στα 150ε.

----------


## EnDLess

> Έκανα εχθές ξανά αίτηση και τώρα μου βγάζει ξανά το μήνυμα:
> Τα στοιχεία σας καταχωρήθηκαν επιτυχώς. Θα ενημερωθείτε μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία επικαιροποίησης των στοιχείων σας.


Μάλλον λογικά επειδή έκανες νέα αίτηση...

- - - Updated - - -




> Υπαρχή και μια κατηγορία Ελλήνων  που δεν έχουν ταυτότητα και δεν μπορούν να προχωρήσουν ούτε στην άδεια οδήγησης.
> Πρώτα θέλει να περαστεί η ταυτότητα δε γίνετε να το παρακάμψει κάποιος.
> Στην υγειά μας ������ και Καλή καρδιά...


Ποια είναι αυτή η κατηγορία Ελλήνων που δεν έχουν ταυτότητα;; :Thinking:

----------


## deniSun

> Μάλλον λογικά επειδή έκανες νέα αίτηση...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Πριν μου εμφάνιζε μήνυμα ότι δεν έχει αντιστοιχηθεί αφμ.
Δαν να μην είχα κάνει αίτηση.
Αλλά η αίτηση φαινόταν οτι περάστηκε και εγκρίθηκε.
Μου ήρθε μάλιστα και email ότι καταχωρήθηκε το αφμ.
Και το email έχω και η αίτηση φαίνεται ότι έχει εγκριθεί.
Να δούμε η δεύτερη τι θα γίνει.

----------


## Chingachgook

> Πριν μου εμφάνιζε μήνυμα ότι δεν έχει αντιστοιχηθεί αφμ.
> Δαν να μην είχα κάνει αίτηση.
> Αλλά η αίτηση φαινόταν οτι περάστηκε και εγκρίθηκε.
> Μου ήρθε μάλιστα και email ότι καταχωρήθηκε το αφμ.
> Και το email έχω και η αίτηση φαίνεται ότι έχει εγκριθεί.
> Να δούμε η δεύτερη τι θα γίνει.


Προς επιβεβαίωση αυτών, το email που ήρθε, αφου ολοκληρώθηκε η διαδικασία - αρχικά - και την ξαναέκανα.



Το περίεργο είνναι ότι δοκίμασα μόλις τώρα και έγινε το import του διπλώματος στο app, παρόλο που δεν μου έχει έρθει το μήνυμα επιβεβαίωσης (το παραπάνω είναι από την 1η αίτηση,  στο drivers-.... εξακολουθεί να εμφανίζει το
)

----------


## Andreaslar

> Μάλλον λογικά επειδή έκανες νέα αίτηση...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ποια είναι αυτή η κατηγορία Ελλήνων που δεν έχουν ταυτότητα;;


Στρατιωτικοί, Αστυνομικοί, Πυροσβέστες, Λιμενικοί

----------


## deniSun

> Προς επιβεβαίωση αυτών, το email που ήρθε, αφου ολοκληρώθηκε η διαδικασία - αρχικά - και την ξαναέκανα.
> 
> 
> 
> Το περίεργο είνναι ότι δοκίμασα μόλις τώρα και έγινε το import του διπλώματος στο app, παρόλο που δεν μου έχει έρθει το μήνυμα επιβεβαίωσης (το παραπάνω είναι από την 1η αίτηση,  στο drivers-.... εξακολουθεί να εμφανίζει το
> )


Ομοίως.
Μόλις τώρα το δοκίμασα και περάστηκε κανονικά χωρίς να έρθει μήνυμα επιβεβαίωσης για ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας.

Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρθηκε αλλά παρατηρώ ότι στην άδεια οδήγησης στις παρατηρήσεις και στους κωδικούς κατηγορίας έχει 0000, 0000 κλπ (στις παρατηρήσεις η πρώτη πεντάδα μόνο λέει 00100).
Τι σημαίνουν αυτά;

----------


## ANDREASOMAGEIRAS

Όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρθηκε.
Τα σώματα ασφαλείας, ουσιαστικά, δεν έχουν ταυτότητα.

----------


## thourios

> Ομοίως.
> Μόλις τώρα το δοκίμασα και περάστηκε κανονικά χωρίς να έρθει μήνυμα επιβεβαίωσης για ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρθηκε αλλά παρατηρώ ότι στην άδεια οδήγησης στις παρατηρήσεις και στους κωδικούς κατηγορίας έχει 0000, 0000 κλπ (στις παρατηρήσεις η πρώτη πεντάδα μόνο λέει 00100).
> Τι σημαίνουν αυτά;


Αν ψάξεις θα τους βρεις τους κωδικούς. Εμένα εκεί στους κωδικούς έχει όλο μηδενικά.  Στο φυσικό έχει 110 το οποίο σημαίνει "Η άδεια προέρχεται από μετατροπή άδειας, η οποία χορηγήθηκε από Στρατιωτική Υπηρεσία ή Υπηρεσία των Σωμάτων Ασφαλείας". Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να το γράφει αλλά online αν θέλουν το βλέπουν μάλλον. (Το είχα βγάλει στον στρατό) Εδώ ένας οδηγός αν και δεν είναι επίσημος.  Μήπως φοράς γυαλιά αν και το 00100 δεν το βρίσκω εδώ;

- - - Updated - - -




> Όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρθηκε.
> Τα σώματα ασφαλείας, ουσιαστικά, δεν έχουν ταυτότητα.


Έχουν ταυτότητα που την επιδεικνύουν  αν ζητηθεί. Απλώς είναι διαφορετικού τύπου και έχει άλλη αριθμοδότηση. Όπως και οι στρατιωτικοί. Αν θέλουν να κάνουν μια συναλλαγή στην τράπεζα αυτήν χρησιμοποιούν.

----------


## deniSun

> Αν ψάξεις θα τους βρεις τους κωδικούς. Εμένα εκεί στους κωδικούς έχει όλο μηδενικά.  Στο φυσικό έχει 110 το οποίο σημαίνει "Η άδεια προέρχεται από μετατροπή άδειας, η οποία χορηγήθηκε από Στρατιωτική Υπηρεσία ή Υπηρεσία των Σωμάτων Ασφαλείας". Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να το γράφει αλλά online αν θέλουν το βλέπουν μάλλον. (Το είχα βγάλει στον στρατό) Εδώ ένας οδηγός αν και δεν είναι επίσημος.  Μήπως φοράς γυαλιά αν και το 00100 δεν το βρίσκω εδώ;


Ναι φοράω γυαλιά.

----------


## thourios

> Ναι φοράω γυαλιά.


Οπότε αυτό πρέπει να είναι

----------


## nm96027

> Λοιπόν, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, αν δεν έχεις ελληνική ταυτότητα δεν μπορείς να έχεις το δίπλωμα ηλεκτρονικά. Επιτέλους ήρθε και το δικό μου ΑΦΜ και μπόρεσα να το τσεκαρω


Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί σκαναρισμενες είναι οι φωτογραφίες του ΑΔΤ αλλά όχι του διπλώματος.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί σκαναρισμενες είναι οι φωτογραφίες του ΑΔΤ αλλά όχι του διπλώματος.


Aς σκανάρουν ότι θέλουν.
Το δίπλωμα είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ έχοντας φωτογραφια ταυτότητας με γυαλιά.

----------


## tsigarid

> Aς σκανάρουν ότι θέλουν.
> Το δίπλωμα είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ έχοντας φωτογραφια ταυτότητας με γυαλιά.


Σε αυτή την περίπτωση η φωτογραφία ταυτότητας είναι λάθος, καθώς κάθε επίσημο έγγραφο που έχει φωτογραφία πρέπει να την έχει χωρίς γυαλιά.

----------


## deniSun

> Σε αυτή την περίπτωση η φωτογραφία ταυτότητας είναι λάθος


Συμφωνώ.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Σε αυτή την περίπτωση η φωτογραφία ταυτότητας είναι λάθος, καθώς κάθε επίσημο έγγραφο που έχει φωτογραφία πρέπει να την έχει χωρίς γυαλιά.





> Συμφωνώ.


Η φωτογραφία ταυτότητας είναι σωστή, γιατί εκδόθηκε παλιά (το 91 νομίζω)
Η φωτογραφία διπλώματος στο χάρτινο, είναι σωστή γιατί εκδόθηκε το 2022 χωρίς γυαλιά.

Το gov έμπλεξε τα μπούτια του, ΠΑΡΑΠΟΙΩΝΤΑΣ το δίπλωμα, γιατί πήρε παλιά φωτογραφία και όχι την καινούργια

Αυτά.

ΥΓ
Θα έπρεπε να δείχνει τα original δημόσια χαρτιά όπως είναι και όχι όπως γουστάρει.

----------


## sdikr

> Η φωτογραφία ταυτότητας είναι σωστή, γιατί εκδόθηκε παλιά (το 91 νομίζω)
> Η φωτογραφία διπλώματος στο χάρτινο, είναι σωστή γιατί εκδόθηκε το 2022 χωρίς γυαλιά.
> 
> Το gov έμπλεξε τα μπούτια του, ΠΑΡΑΠΟΙΩΝΤΑΣ το δίπλωμα, γιατί πήρε παλιά φωτογραφία και όχι την καινούργια
> 
> Αυτά.


 :ROFL: 
Γκρίνια στο επόμενο level,   :Respekt: 

Πραγματικά κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να βγεί νόμος που να ορίζει πως τέρμα αυτό με την ταυτότητα που η φώτο δεν έχει πλέον καμία σχέση με αυτόν που την έχει
10 χρόνια και πολύ είναι.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Γκρίνια στο επόμενο level,  
> 
> Πραγματικά κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να βγεί νόμος που να ορίζει πως τέρμα αυτό με την ταυτότητα που η φώτο δεν έχει πλέον καμία σχέση με αυτόν που την έχει
> 10 χρόνια και πολύ είναι.


Γκρίνια η παραποίηση εγγράφου ?

ΥΓ
Οταν βγει ο νόμος (ο Μητσοτάκης είναι τώρα πρωθυπουργός), τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## sdikr

> Γκρίνια η παραποίηση εγγράφου ?


Δεν υπάρχει κάποια παραποίηση εγγράφου,  δεν έχεις έγγραφο στα χέρια σου

----------


## chocbhed

βαζουν στο διπλωμα την φωτογραφια της ταυτοτητας διοτι αντλουν στοιχεια απο την ΕΛΑΣ που εχει ψηφιοποιημενες τις φωτογραφιες και με την λογικη οτι θα ειναι η πιο προσφατη φωτογραφια αφου ανα 15 χρονια πρπει να βγαζουμε νεα ταυτοτητα. Αν εχεις ταυτοτητα απο το 91 θα επρεπε να την ειχες αλλαξει ηδη 2 φορες....

http://www.hellenicpolice.gr/index.p...temid=132&lang
Πότε πρέπει να αντικαταστήσω το δελτίο ταυτότητάς μου;

1. Σε περίπτωση που έχει αλλάξει οποιοδήποτε στοιχείο της ταυτότητας σας
2. Σε περίπτωση που δεν αναγράφεται στο δελτίο ταυτότητας η ιθαγένεια ή τα στοιχεία σας με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες
3. Σε περίπτωση που έχει φθαρεί
4. Όταν έχει περάσει δεκαπενταετία από την έκδοσή του
5. Σε περίπτωση απώλειας ή κλοπής.

----------


## ThReSh

Αυτό με τα γυαλιά ίσχυε από πάντα? Γιατί φοράω και στην φωτογραφία του διπλώματος (2002) και στην φωτογραφία της ταυτότητας (2010).

----------


## sdikr

> βαζουν στο διπλωμα την φωτογραφια της ταυτοτητας διοτι αντλουν στοιχεια απο την ΕΛΑΣ που εχει ψηφιοποιημενες τις φωτογραφιες και με την λογικη οτι θα ειναι η πιο προσφατη φωτογραφια αφου ανα 15 χρονια πρπει να βγαζουμε νεα ταυτοτητα. Αν εχεις ταυτοτητα απο το 91 θα επρεπε να την ειχες αλλαξει ηδη 2 φορες....
> 
> http://www.hellenicpolice.gr/index.p...temid=132&lang
> Πότε πρέπει να αντικαταστήσω το δελτίο ταυτότητάς μου;
> 
> 1. Σε περίπτωση που έχει αλλάξει οποιοδήποτε στοιχείο της ταυτότητας σας
> 2. Σε περίπτωση που δεν αναγράφεται στο δελτίο ταυτότητας η ιθαγένεια ή τα στοιχεία σας με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες
> 3. Σε περίπτωση που έχει φθαρεί
> 4. Όταν έχει περάσει δεκαπενταετία από την έκδοσή του
> 5. Σε περίπτωση απώλειας ή κλοπής.


Για το 4.  δεν νομίζω πως έχει βγει κάτι επίσημα, κάποιο ΦΕΚ που να το ορίζει δηλαδή

----------


## tsigarid

> Η φωτογραφία ταυτότητας είναι σωστή, γιατί εκδόθηκε παλιά (το 91 νομίζω)
> Η φωτογραφία διπλώματος στο χάρτινο, είναι σωστή γιατί εκδόθηκε το 2022 χωρίς γυαλιά.
> 
> Το gov έμπλεξε τα μπούτια του, ΠΑΡΑΠΟΙΩΝΤΑΣ το δίπλωμα, γιατί πήρε παλιά φωτογραφία και όχι την καινούργια
> 
> Αυτά.
> 
> ΥΓ
> Θα έπρεπε να δείχνει τα original δημόσια χαρτιά όπως είναι και όχι όπως γουστάρει.


Τι σχέση έχει το έτος έκδοσης, πέραν αυτών που σου είπαν ότι έχει λήξει; Η φωτογραφία θα έπρεπε να είναι χωρίς γυαλιά.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> βαζουν στο διπλωμα την φωτογραφια της ταυτοτητας διοτι αντλουν στοιχεια απο την ΕΛΑΣ που εχει ψηφιοποιημενες τις φωτογραφιες και με την λογικη οτι θα ειναι η πιο προσφατη φωτογραφια αφου ανα 15 χρονια πρπει να βγαζουμε νεα ταυτοτητα. Αν εχεις ταυτοτητα απο το 91 θα επρεπε να την ειχες αλλαξει ηδη 2 φορες....
> 
> http://www.hellenicpolice.gr/index.p...temid=132&lang
> Πότε πρέπει να αντικαταστήσω το δελτίο ταυτότητάς μου;
> 
> 1. Σε περίπτωση που έχει αλλάξει οποιοδήποτε στοιχείο της ταυτότητας σας
> 2. Σε περίπτωση που δεν αναγράφεται στο δελτίο ταυτότητας η ιθαγένεια ή τα στοιχεία σας με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες
> 3. Σε περίπτωση που έχει φθαρεί
> 4. Όταν έχει περάσει δεκαπενταετία από την έκδοσή του
> 5. Σε περίπτωση απώλειας ή κλοπής.


Οταν μου ρίξανε κλήση, ο μπάτσος την δέχτηκε την ταυτότητα.
Ας εκπαιδεύσουνε τους μπάτσους.
Νόμοι και αποφάσεις χωρίς εφαρμογή είναι άνευ ουσίας και τους γράφουμε.

----------


## sdikr

> Για το 4.  δεν νομίζω πως έχει βγει κάτι επίσημα, κάποιο ΦΕΚ που να το ορίζει δηλαδή


Λάθος μου τελικά,  υπάρχει ΦΕΚ

https://www.e-nomothesia.gr/kat-peri...3585-2007.html




> Άρθρο 55
>  1. Μετά το δεύτερο εδάφιο της παραγράφου 6 του άρθρου 20 του ν. 1481/1984 (ΦΕΚ 152/Α'), όπως η παράγραφος αυτή προστέθηκε με το άρθρο 16 του ν. 2018/1992 (ΦΕΚ 33/Α') και αντικαταστάθηκε με την παράγραφο 3 του άρθρου 12 του ν. 3103/2003 (ΦΕΚ 23/Α'), προστίθεται εδάφιο ως εξής:
>  «Οι διατάξεις της παρούσας παραγράφου εφαρμόζονται και για το προσωπικό της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας και του Πυροσβεστικού Σώματος που έχει εξέλθει της Υπηρεσίας, εφόσον η υπεράσπιση ή η άσκηση πολιτικής αγωγής αφορά πράξεις που τελέστηκαν κατά την άσκηση των καθηκόντων της ενεργού υπηρεσίας του.»
>  2. Η περίπτωση γ' της παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου 4 του ν.δ. 127/1969 (ΦΕΚ 29/Α') αντικαθίσταται ως εξής:
>  «γ) Ο τύπος των δελτίων ταυτότητας, καθώς και τα θέματα που αφορούν την αντικατάστασή τους.»
>  3. Στο άρθρο 4 του ν.δ. 127/1969 (ΦΕΚ 29/Α') προστίθενται παράγραφοι 3 και 4 ως εξής:
>  «3. Ο χρόνος ισχύος των δελτίων ταυτότητας ορίζεται σε δεκαπέντε (15) έτη από την ημερομηνία έκδοσής τους. Με απόφαση του Υπουργού Δημόσιας Τάξης ο χρόνος αυτός δύναται σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις να παρατείνεται μέχρι δύο (2) έτη.
>  4.  Δελτία ταυτότητας των οποίων η ισχύς κατά την έναρξη ισχύος του παρόντος νόμου έχει λήξει αντικαθίστανται σταδιακά μέσα σε διάστημα ενός (1) έτους, ανάλογα με το χρόνο έκδοσής τους. Μέχρι την αντικατάστασή τους τα ως άνω δελτία ταυτότητας θεωρούνται ως ισχυρά. Ο ακριβής χρόνος της σταδιακής αντικατάστασης των ανωτέρω δελτίων ταυτότητας καθορίζεται με απόφαση του Υπουργού Δημόσιας Τάξης.»
>  4. Στο τέλος της παραγράφου Α2 του άρθρου 18 του π.δ. της 28ης Ιουλίου 1931 (ΦΕΚ 239/Α'), όπως αντικαταστάθηκε με το άρθρο 25 του ν. 2873/2000 (ΦΕΚ 285/Α'), προστίθεται περίπτωση γ' ως εξής:
> ...


Dimitris_ns  πρέπει να αλλάξεις ταυτότητα!

----------


## ThReSh

> Dimitris_ns πρέπει να αλλάξεις ταυτότητα!


Για να την ξαναλλάξει όταν βγουν οι νέου τύπου?  :Razz:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Λάθος μου τελικά,  υπάρχει ΦΕΚ
> 
> https://www.e-nomothesia.gr/kat-peri...3585-2007.html
> 
> 
> 
> Dimitris_ns  πρέπει να αλλάξεις ταυτότητα!



Μπα
θα περιμένω το επόμενο ΦΕΚ
ή το μεθεπόμενο

----------


## BlueChris

Μόλις μου έκανε update σε v1.2.0
Δεν ξέρω τι άλλαξε.

----------


## ds12

Διορθώθηκαν κάποια σφάλματα.

----------


## D_J_V

> Μόλις μου έκανε update σε v1.2.0
> Δεν ξέρω τι άλλαξε.


εβγαλαν τα γυαλιά σε όσους δεν φοράνε πλέον  :Cool:

----------


## tsigarid

> Μπα
> θα περιμένω το επόμενο ΦΕΚ
> ή το μεθεπόμενο


Είμαι σίγουρος πως όταν πέσεις στην περίπτωση και δεν σου δεχτούν την ταυτότητα γιατί έχει λήξει, θα κατηγορείς το κράτος και τους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους  :Wink:

----------


## 8anos

Το ψηφιακό δίπλωμα οδήγησης είναι εγκυρο σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χωρες; Υποθετω πως οχι.

----------


## sdikr

> Το ψηφιακό δίπλωμα οδήγησης είναι εγκυρο σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χωρες; Υποθετω πως οχι.


Οχι δεν είναι αυτή την στιγμή

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Είμαι σίγουρος πως όταν πέσεις στην περίπτωση και δεν σου δεχτούν την ταυτότητα γιατί έχει λήξει, θα κατηγορείς το κράτος και τους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους


Το κράτος ή καλύτερα τις κυβερνήσεις, τις κατηγορώ έτσι ή αλλιώς.
Μούχουν φάει την ζωή και των παιδιών μου.

BTW
Τι δουλειά κάνει η οικογένεια Μητσοτάκη, ο Φράγκας και τόσοι άλλοι ?

----------


## tsigarid

> Το κράτος ή καλύτερα τις κυβερνήσεις, τις κατηγορώ έτσι ή αλλιώς.
> Μούχουν φάει την ζωή και των παιδιών μου.
> 
> BTW
> Τι δουλειά κάνει η οικογένεια Μητσοτάκη, ο Φράγκας και τόσοι άλλοι ?


Πήγαινε ζήσε στα όρη και τα βουνά τότε, τι τον θες τον πολιτισμό;

----------


## greatst

Εγώ έκανα την αίτηση επικαιροποίησης στοιχείων και σύνδεσης του ΑΦΜ με την άδεια οδήγησης στις 29/7 και ακόμα δεν έχω καμιά απάντηση! Σαν πολλές μέρες δεν πέρασαν; Περιμένει κανείς άλλος τόσον καιρό;

----------


## BlueChris

> Εγώ έκανα την αίτηση επικαιροποίησης στοιχείων και σύνδεσης του ΑΦΜ με την άδεια οδήγησης στις 29/7 και ακόμα δεν έχω καμιά απάντηση! Σαν πολλές μέρες δεν πέρασαν; Περιμένει κανείς άλλος τόσον καιρό;


Κάτσε ρε φίλε αυγουστιατικα με άδειες και σκάνδαλα στον αέρα πλέον, τέλος Αυγούστου θα λειτουργήσει η χώρα πάλι μάλλον :Smile:

----------


## petasis

> Εγώ έκανα την αίτηση επικαιροποίησης στοιχείων και σύνδεσης του ΑΦΜ με την άδεια οδήγησης στις 29/7 και ακόμα δεν έχω καμιά απάντηση! Σαν πολλές μέρες δεν πέρασαν; Περιμένει κανείς άλλος τόσον καιρό;


Ναι, εγώ.

----------


## BlueChris

> Ναι, εγώ.


Έχετε πορεία, εγώ περιμένω 3 μήνες το νέο δίπλωμα ακόμα.. Στο μήνα μου έστειλαν mail πως το φόντο της φωτογραφίας δεν είναι σωστό. Την έφτιαξα και την ξαναστειλα και έκτοτε περιμένω. Παρόλα αυτά μου τη δείχνει στο wallet αλλά με φωτογραφία ταυτότητας οπότε οκ.

----------


## deniSun

> Εγώ έκανα την αίτηση επικαιροποίησης στοιχείων και σύνδεσης του ΑΦΜ με την άδεια οδήγησης στις 29/7 και ακόμα δεν έχω καμιά απάντηση! Σαν πολλές μέρες δεν πέρασαν; Περιμένει κανείς άλλος τόσον καιρό;





> Ναι, εγώ.


Αν μπείτε στην ιστοσελίδα του υπουργείου και συνεχίζει να εμφανίζει το μήνυμα για μη αντιστοίχιση με το ΑΦΜ,
κάντε ξανά την αίτηση.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί σκαναρισμενες είναι οι φωτογραφίες του ΑΔΤ αλλά όχι του διπλώματος.


Χμμμ, και τι σχέση έχει αυτό; Εκτός αν στο ηλεκτρονικό δίπλωμα μπαίνει η (σκαναρισμένη) φωτογραφία από το ΑΔΤ.

Προσωπικά δεν μου έκανε εντύπωση το ότι δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω το δίπλωμα γιατί υπάρχουν αρκετές υπηρεσίες του gov.gr που δεν μπορώ να έχω λόγω ξένης ταυτότητας (κυπριακής) και συνήθως απορρέουν (δικιά μου εκτίμηση αυτή) από τη μη εγγραφή μου στα μητρώα αρρένων.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Χμμμ, και τι σχέση έχει αυτό; Εκτός αν στο ηλεκτρονικό δίπλωμα μπαίνει η (σκαναρισμένη) φωτογραφία από το ΑΔΤ.
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν μου έκανε εντύπωση το ότι δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω το δίπλωμα γιατί υπάρχουν αρκετές υπηρεσίες του gov.gr που δεν μπορώ να έχω λόγω ξένης ταυτότητας (κυπριακής) και συνήθως απορρέουν (δικιά μου εκτίμηση αυτή) από τη μη εγγραφή μου στα μητρώα αρρένων.


Δηλαδή δεν έχεις ελληνική ταυτότητα και δίπλωμα;

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Δηλαδή δεν έχεις ελληνική ταυτότητα και δίπλωμα;


Έχω δίπλωμα, δεν έχω ταυτότητα.
Το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω το δίπλωμα στο κινητό, και προφανώς σχετίζεται με το ότι δεν έχω ελληνική ταυτότητα.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Έχω δίπλωμα, δεν έχω ταυτότητα.
> Το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω το δίπλωμα στο κινητό, και προφανώς σχετίζεται με το ότι δεν έχω ελληνική ταυτότητα.


Χωρίς ελληνική ταυτότητα, πώς περιμένεις να σε δέχεται το μηχανογραφικό σύστημα της Ελλάδος;
Προφανώς δεν έχεις και ΑΦΜ, Taxis κλπ.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Χωρίς ελληνική ταυτότητα, πώς περιμένεις να σε δέχεται το μηχανογραφικό σύστημα της Ελλάδος;
> Προφανώς δεν έχεις και ΑΦΜ, Taxis κλπ.


Απο όλα έχω, και ΑΦΜ και ΑΜΚΑ και Taxis και το 99% των υπηρεσιών μέσω gov.gr και του ermis πιο πριν. Ελλάδα γεννήθηκα. Απλα δεν έχω ελληνική υπηκοότητα.

----------


## deniSun

> Απο όλα έχω, και ΑΦΜ και ΑΜΚΑ και Taxis και το 99% των υπηρεσιών μέσω gov.gr και του ermis πιο πριν. Ελλάδα γεννήθηκα. Απλα δεν έχω ελληνική υπηκοότητα.


Μάλλον επειδή δεν μπορεί να τραβήξει την φωτο από την ταυτότητα που δεν έχεις.

----------


## greatst

> Αν μπείτε στην ιστοσελίδα του υπουργείου και συνεχίζει να εμφανίζει το μήνυμα για μη αντιστοίχιση με το ΑΦΜ,
> κάντε ξανά την αίτηση.


Εμένα για την ώρα, εμφανίζει (από τις 29/7 που έκανα την αίτηση) όταν πάω στο *Άδειες Οδήγησης*:




> *Εγγραφή στις Υπηρεσίες
> *
> Τα στοιχεία σας καταχωρήθηκαν επιτυχώς. Θα ενημερωθείτε μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία επικαιροποίησης των στοιχείων σας.


οπότε δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο σχετικά με το θέμα στην πλατφόρμα αυτή.

Επίσης, όταν από το μενού Ιστορικό ενεργειών (στο ονοματεπώνυμό μου) εμφανίζει:




> *Διαδικασία.........................Ημερομηνία...............Κατάσταση*
> Ενημέρωση στοιχείων.............29/07/2022..............Έχει υποβληθεί

----------


## deniSun

> Εμένα για την ώρα, εμφανίζει (από τις 29/7 που έκανα την αίτηση) όταν πάω στο *Άδειες Οδήγησης*:
> 
> 
> 
> οπότε δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο σχετικά με το θέμα στην πλατφόρμα αυτή.
> 
> Επίσης, όταν από το μενού Ιστορικό ενεργειών (στο ονοματεπώνυμό μου) εμφανίζει:


Πάντως εγώ στην δεύτερη φορά που έκανα αίτηση μου περάστηκε σε 24ώρες.
Ειδοποίηση δεν μου ήρθε την δεύτερη φορά αλλά όλα πήγαν καλά.
Την πρώτη φορά μου ήρθε ειδοποίηση ότι τελείωσε η διαδικασία αλλά δεν μπορούσα να το προσθέσω.

----------


## greatst

> Πάντως εγώ στην δεύτερη φορά που έκανα αίτηση μου περάστηκε σε 24ώρες.
> Ειδοποίηση δεν μου ήρθε την δεύτερη φορά αλλά όλα πήγαν καλά.
> Την πρώτη φορά μου ήρθε ειδοποίηση ότι τελείωσε η διαδικασία αλλά δεν μπορούσα να το προσθέσω.


Καταλαβαίνω τι λες. Απλά, μέχρι να διεκπεραιωθεί η 1η αίτηση δεν δίνεται δυνατότητα να γίνει 2η αίτηση.

----------


## deniSun

> Καταλαβαίνω τι λες. Απλά, μέχρι να διεκπεραιωθεί η 1η αίτηση δεν δίνεται δυνατότητα να γίνει 2η αίτηση.


Ναι ισχύει αυτό.

----------


## greatst

Δεν ξέρω εάν αναφέρθηκε ήδη, αλλά παρατηρώ σήμερα ότι πλέον στην εφαρμογή gov τελεία gr wallet μπορείς να έχεις πρόσβαση στο ψηφιακό αντίγραφο της ταυτότητας (που έχεις ανεβάσει ήδη στην εφαρμογή προφανώς!) ακόμα και χωρίς σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο (σημειώνω ότι έχω ενεργοποιήσει το να ανοίγει η εφαρμογή με δαχτυλικό αποτύπωμα).

Προφανώς δεν θα λειτουργεί χωρίς πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο η επαλήθευση του ψηφιακού αντίγραφου της ταυτότητας, αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν υπάρχει πλέον λόγος (για εμένα τουλάχιστον) να βάλω το ψηφιακό αντίγραφο της ταυτότητας στο google wallet ή οπουδήποτε αλλού.

----------


## jap

Αν θυμάσαι, είχαμε τη γκρίνια όταν είχε βγει το ειδικό  wallet για τα πιστοποιητικά εμβολιασμού / νόσησης που είχαν προσθέσει και την ταυτότητα. Τότε είχα χρησιμοποιήσει το δεύτερο wallet για να έχω ταυτόχρονα δύο ταυτότητες. Τώρα βέβαια δεν γίνεται όποτε και δεν έχει χρησιμότητα το δεύτερο wallet.

----------


## greatst

> Αν θυμάσαι, είχαμε τη γκρίνια όταν είχε βγει το ειδικό  wallet για τα πιστοποιητικά εμβολιασμού / νόσησης που είχαν προσθέσει και την ταυτότητα. Τότε είχα χρησιμοποιήσει το δεύτερο wallet για να έχω ταυτόχρονα δύο ταυτότητες. Τώρα βέβαια δεν γίνεται όποτε και δεν έχει χρησιμότητα το δεύτερο wallet.


Νομίζω αναφέρεσαι σε κάτι διαφορετικό:

εγώ απλά βάζω στα θετικά ότι ενώ αρχικά με το gov τελεία gr wallet δεν μπορούσες να έχεις πρόσβαση στο περιεχόμενό του (άρα και στο ψηφιακό αντίγραφο της ταυτότητας) χωρίς σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο (για παράδειγμα σε κάποιον έλεγχο σε σημείο που δεν έχει καλό σήμα το κινητό σου), τώρα αυτό άλλαξε.

(Προφανώς δεν θα λειτουργεί χωρίς πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο η επαλήθευση του ψηφιακού αντίγραφου της ταυτότητας.)

----------


## jap

Εντελώς άλλα πράγματα τεχνικά  :Wink:  Αναφέρθηκα αποκλειστικά στο σημείο της χρησιμότητας ή όχι να τα βάλεις σε άλλο wallet.

----------


## deniSun

> Νομίζω αναφέρεσαι σε κάτι διαφορετικό:
> 
> εγώ απλά βάζω στα θετικά ότι ενώ αρχικά με το gov τελεία gr wallet δεν μπορούσες να έχεις πρόσβαση στο περιεχόμενό του (άρα και στο ψηφιακό αντίγραφο της ταυτότητας) χωρίς σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο (για παράδειγμα σε κάποιον έλεγχο σε σημείο που δεν έχει καλό σήμα το κινητό σου), τώρα αυτό άλλαξε.
> 
> (Προφανώς δεν θα λειτουργεί χωρίς πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο η επαλήθευση του ψηφιακού αντίγραφου της ταυτότητας.)


Θετικό αν ισχύει ότι ο ελεγχόμενος σεν χρειάζεται πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο.
Λογικό να χρειάζεται σύνδεση στο δίκτυο ο ελεγκτής.

----------


## greatst

> Θετικό αν ισχύει ότι ο ελεγχόμενος σεν χρειάζεται πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο.
> Λογικό να χρειάζεται σύνδεση στο δίκτυο ο ελεγκτής.


Νομίζω ότι για να γίνει ο έλεγχος θέλει *και* ο ελεγχόμενος πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## deniSun

> Νομίζω ότι για να γίνει ο έλεγχος θέλει *και* ο ελεγχόμενος πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο.


ο ελεγχόμενος γιατί;

----------


## greatst

> ο ελεγχόμενος γιατί;


Για το QR code ή το Quick QR code.

----------


## deniSun

> Για το QR code ή το Quick QR code.


Πάντως τώρα που το δοκιμάζω σε λειτουργία πτήσης,
μου εμφανίζει μήνυμα ότι είμαι εκτός σύνδεσης
και τα αντίστοιχα εικονίδια των qr είναι απενεργοποιημένα.
Τα στοιχεία όμως εμφανίζονται κανονικά.
Άρα δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει η ταυτοποίηση χωρίς πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο.

Ας πιέσουν τις εταιρείες να κάνουν καλύτερη κάλυψη.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Πάντως τώρα που το δοκιμάζω σε λειτουργία πτήσης,
> μου εμφανίζει μήνυμα ότι είμαι εκτός σύνδεσης
> και τα αντίστοιχα εικονίδια των qr είναι απενεργοποιημένα.
> Τα στοιχεία όμως εμφανίζονται κανονικά.
> Άρα δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει η ταυτοποίηση χωρίς πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο.
> 
> Ας πιέσουν τις εταιρείες να κάνουν καλύτερη κάλυψη.


Έτσι! Δωρεάν Wifi για όλους μέσα στα αεροπλάνα!
Γιατί δεν ξέρεις πότε θα σε ελέγξουν την ώρα της πτήσης!  :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## deniSun

> Έτσι! Δωρεάν Wifi για όλους μέσα στα αεροπλάνα!
> Γιατί δεν ξέρεις πότε θα σε ελέγξουν την ώρα της πτήσης!


Μου αρκεί να έχω σήμα μέσα στο κέντρο της πόλης (που δεν έχουν κάποιες εταιρείες).
Όσο για το αεροπλάνο που λες... ας με κατεβάσουν εν ώρα πτήσης.

----------


## PetrosK

Ένα σχετικό/άσχετο θεματακι.

Πάω χτες να κάνω μια υπ. δήλωση μέσω gov.gr και στο τέλος με ρώτησε για τελική επιβεβαίωση είτε μέσω wallet είτε με κωδικό sms.

Ζήτησα wallet, από περιέργεια περισσότερο, μου πέταξε μήνυμα, αλλά μπαίνοντας στην εφαρμογή δεν υπήρχε κάτι να κάνω. Έληξε ο χρόνος, δοκίμασα πάλι, κάτι πετάχτηκε στιγμιαία, πάλι δεν έγινε κάτι τελικά, έκανα τη δουλειά με sms.

Αυτά

----------


## petasis

> Ένα σχετικό/άσχετο θεματακι.
> 
> Πάω χτες να κάνω μια υπ. δήλωση μέσω gov.gr και στο τέλος με ρώτησε για τελική επιβεβαίωση είτε μέσω wallet είτε με κωδικό sms.
> 
> Ζήτησα wallet, από περιέργεια περισσότερο, μου πέταξε μήνυμα, αλλά μπαίνοντας στην εφαρμογή δεν υπήρχε κάτι να κάνω. Έληξε ο χρόνος, δοκίμασα πάλι, κάτι πετάχτηκε στιγμιαία, πάλι δεν έγινε κάτι τελικά, έκανα τη δουλειά με sms.
> 
> Αυτά


Σε εμένα είχε λειτουργήσει...

----------


## nikosmelt

> Εγώ έκανα την αίτηση επικαιροποίησης στοιχείων και σύνδεσης του ΑΦΜ με την άδεια οδήγησης στις 29/7 και ακόμα δεν έχω καμιά απάντηση! Σαν πολλές μέρες δεν πέρασαν; Περιμένει κανείς άλλος τόσον καιρό;





> Αν μπείτε στην ιστοσελίδα του υπουργείου και συνεχίζει να εμφανίζει το μήνυμα για μη αντιστοίχιση με το ΑΦΜ,
> κάντε ξανά την αίτηση.





> Εμένα για την ώρα, εμφανίζει (από τις 29/7 που έκανα την αίτηση) όταν πάω στο *Άδειες Οδήγησης*:
> 
> 
> 
> οπότε δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο σχετικά με το θέμα στην πλατφόρμα αυτή.
> 
> Επίσης, όταν από το μενού Ιστορικό ενεργειών (στο ονοματεπώνυμό μου) εμφανίζει:





> Πάντως εγώ στην δεύτερη φορά που έκανα αίτηση μου περάστηκε σε 24ώρες.
> Ειδοποίηση δεν μου ήρθε την δεύτερη φορά αλλά όλα πήγαν καλά.
> Την πρώτη φορά μου ήρθε ειδοποίηση ότι τελείωσε η διαδικασία αλλά δεν μπορούσα να το προσθέσω.





Αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο θέμα. Δεν υπήρχε αντιστοίχιση με τον ΑΦΜ. Κάνω όλη τη διαδικασία στις 6/8 και χτες μου έρχεται sms και email από το Υπουργείο Υποδομών ότι η διαδικασία ολοκληρώθηκε και ότι από σήμερα 12/8 στις 7πμ θα είναι διαθέσιμη. Μπαίνω το μεσημέρι λοιπόν στο wallet και μου πετάει πάλι μνμ λάθους (δεν είναι δυνατή η έκδοση ψηφιακού διπλώματος οδήγησης). Μπαίνω λοιπόν ξανά στο drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr και μου γράφει ότι δεν υπάρχει αντιστοίχιση του ΑΦΜ μου με το δίπλωμα, ενώ στο ιστορικό ενεργειών εμφανίζει κανονικά την από 6/8 αίτησή μου. Τι κάνω, ξανά από την αρχή την αίτηση;

----------


## deniSun

> Τι κάνω, ξανά από την αρχή την αίτηση;


Ναι.Και μην περιμένεις ενημέρωση με email.
Δοκίμασε αύριο  - μεθαύριο (την Τρίτη ίσως μιας και είναι αργία).

----------


## greatst

> Αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο θέμα. Δεν υπήρχε αντιστοίχιση με τον ΑΦΜ. Κάνω όλη τη διαδικασία στις 6/8 και χτες μου έρχεται sms και email από το Υπουργείο Υποδομών ότι η διαδικασία ολοκληρώθηκε και ότι από σήμερα 12/8 στις 7πμ θα είναι διαθέσιμη. Μπαίνω το μεσημέρι λοιπόν στο wallet και μου πετάει πάλι μνμ λάθους (δεν είναι δυνατή η έκδοση ψηφιακού διπλώματος οδήγησης). Μπαίνω λοιπόν ξανά στο drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr και μου γράφει ότι δεν υπάρχει αντιστοίχιση του ΑΦΜ μου με το δίπλωμα, ενώ στο ιστορικό ενεργειών εμφανίζει κανονικά την από 6/8 αίτησή μου. Τι κάνω, ξανά από την αρχή την αίτηση;





> Ναι.Και μην περιμένεις ενημέρωση με email.
> Δοκίμασε αύριο  - μεθαύριο (την Τρίτη ίσως μιας και είναι αργία).


Εγώ πάλι θα περίμενα δυο-τρεις μέρες πριν ξανακάνω αίτηση. Δεν αποκλείεται η 2η αίτηση του deniSun να μην έκανε τη διαφορά, απλά η διαδικασία να ήθελε λίγο παραπάνω από ότι λέει το μήνυμα για να ολοκληρωθεί.

Εγώ τουλάχιστον, που σήμερα έλαβα το μήνυμα




> H ΠPOΣBAΣH ΣAΣ ΘA ENEPΓOΠOIHΘEI META AΠO THN ΠAPAKATΩ HMEPOMHNIA: 13/08/2022 07:00. https://drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr


θα δοκιμάσω αύριο μετά τις 7πμ και εάν δεν δουλέψει θα περιμένω λίγες μέρες πριν κάνω πρόσθετες ενέργειες.

----------


## nikosmelt

Τελικά σήμερα που δοκίμασα ξανά, μου πρόσθεσε το δίπλωμα κανονικά στο wallet, χωρίς να κάνω κάτι άλλο. Της συζύγου πάλι, που το έκανα και αυτό στις 06/08 και της ήρθε και sms και email επιβεβαίωσης, εξακολουθεί να εμφανίζει το ίδιο μνμ λάθους.

----------


## DOU

Με ποιον τρόπο βάζω φωτογραφία ταυτότητα και διπλώματος οδήγησης στο wallet?

----------


## thourios

> Με ποιον τρόπο βάζω φωτογραφία ταυτότητα και διπλώματος οδήγησης στο wallet?


κατεβάζεις την εφαρμογή. Μπαίνεις με κωδικός taxisnet και ακολουθείς τις οδηγίες προσθέτοντας τα ηλεκτρονικά έγγραφα. Αν δεν είναι εφικτό κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει.

----------


## DOU

> κατεβάζεις την εφαρμογή. Μπαίνεις με κωδικός taxisnet και ακολουθείς τις οδηγίες προσθέτοντας τα ηλεκτρονικά έγγραφα. Αν δεν είναι εφικτό κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει.


Όταν πατάω να προσθέσω ταυτότητα και δίπλωμα,πατάω την αποστολή κωδικού και μου βγάζει μήνυμα οτι δεν βρέθηκε φωτογραφία ταυτότητας,όταν συνδέομαι στο drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr το δίπλωμα εκεί δεν έχει καμία φωτογραφία,είναι κενό.

----------


## Greg61

Το δίπλωμα παίρνει αυτόματα τη φωτογραφία της ταυτότητας.

----------


## sdikr

> Όταν πατάω να προσθέσω ταυτότητα και δίπλωμα,πατάω την αποστολή κωδικού και μου βγάζει μήνυμα οτι δεν βρέθηκε φωτογραφία ταυτότητας,όταν συνδέονται στο drivers-vehicles.services.gov.gr το δίπλωμα εκεί δεν έχει καμία φωτογραφία,είναι κενό.


Αυτό σημαίνει πως δεν υπάρχει η φώτο σου στην Αστυνομία,  τι ταυτότητα έχεις;  μήπως τις πολύ παλιές;

----------


## DOU

> Αυτό σημαίνει πως δεν υπάρχει η φώτο σου στην Αστυνομία,  τι ταυτότητα έχεις;  μήπως τις πολύ παλιές;


Η ταυτότητα μου είναι έκδοσης 2003 με ελληνικούς/λατινικούς χαρακτήρες,μήπως πρέπει να ζητήσω αντικατάσταση λόγω φθοράς/παλαιότητας πχ.

----------


## sdikr

> Η ταυτότητα μου είναι έκδοσης 2003 με ελληνικούς/λατινικούς χαρακτήρες,μήπως πρέπει να ζητήσω αντικατάσταση λόγω φθοράς/παλαιότητας πχ.


Κανονικά πρέπει,  αλλά μάλλον δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα που δεν έχει φώτο,  όπως και να έχει θα φτιάξει με την έκδοση νέας

- - - Updated - - -

Μήπως να δοκιμάσεις και απο Τρίτη, μήπως κάτι δεν πάει καλά στην διασύνδεση με Αστυνομία

----------


## DOU

Θα στείλω κανένα μέιλ η θα πάρω τηλ ίσως στις μεταφορές να δω αν υπάρχει ελλειπής ενημέρωση στοιχείων,αν και τα έχω κάνει όλα ενημέρωση μέσω του ΕΜΕπ.Η απλώς αν είναι 
σφάλμα λόγω υπερφόρτωσης του συστήματος επειδή κάνουν αρκετοί αιτήσεις.

----------


## sdikr

> Θα στείλω κανένα μέιλ η θα πάρω τηλ ίσως στις μεταφορές να δω αν υπάρχει ελλειπής ενημέρωση στοιχείων,αν και τα έχω κάνει όλα ενημέρωση μέσω του ΕΜΕπ.Η απλώς αν είναι 
> σφάλμα λόγω υπερφόρτωσης του συστήματος επειδή κάνουν αρκετοί αιτήσεις.


Στο δίπλωμα σε όλους δεν βγάζει φώτο στο   drivers.gov

----------


## DOU

> Στο δίπλωμα σε όλους δεν βγάζει φώτο στο   drivers.gov


Α ναι,δεν το ήξερα ότι είναι έτσι για όλους,τότε είναι θέμα ότι δεν υπάρχει φωτογραφία της ταυτότητας στο σύστημα για να την κατεβάσει,ώστε να δημιουργήσω τα ψηφιακά έγγραφα.

----------


## sdikr

> Α ναι,δεν το ήξερα ότι είναι έτσι για όλους,τότε είναι θέμα ότι δεν υπάρχει φωτογραφία της ταυτότητας στο σύστημα για να την κατεβάσει,ώστε να δημιουργήσω τα ψηφιακά έγγραφα.


Νομίζω αυτό είχε παίξει και με το covid pass,   αν σου έχει ανεβάσει φώτο κάποια στιγμή σε άλλη λειτουργία,  πχ  covid pass, kyc  σε τράπεζα,  τότε είναι θέμα διασύνδεσης λόγο long weekend

----------


## DOU

Ακριβώς,είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το covid wallet,δεν είχα φωτογραφία και δεν έβρισκε να κατεβάσει φωτογραφία...οπότε το άφησα ως έχει τότε.

----------


## sdikr

> Ακριβώς,είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το covid wallet,δεν είχα φωτογραφία και δεν έβρισκε να κατεβάσει φωτογραφία...οπότε το άφησα ως έχει τότε.


Αν στο έχει κάνει και στο covid pass, τότε μάλλον δεν έχει σκαναριστεί ποτέ η φώτο.
Βάλε και το ότι κανονικά σύμφωνα με το ΦΕΚ η ταυτότητα έχει ισχύ για 15 χρόνια,  η έκδοση νέας είναι η καλύτερη λύση,  ή περιμένεις μέχρι να έρθουν οι νέες ταυτότητες   :Razz:

----------


## DOU

Η έκδοση νέας ταυτότητας λόγω φθοράς,έχει παράβολο 9€. :Closed topic:  Γιατί δεν έχει σκαναριστει η φωτό,βαριοντουσαν?

----------


## sdikr

> Η έκδοση νέας ταυτότητας λόγω φθοράς,έχει παράβολο 9€. Γιατί δεν έχει σκαναριστει η φωτό,βαριοντουσαν?


Εσύ είσαι λόγο λήξης της ταυτότητας,  όχι φθοράς ή κλοπής
http://www.hellenicpolice.gr/index.p...temid=132&lang

----------


## chocbhed

δεν πληρωνεις κανενα παραβολο. Εβγαλα νεα περσι το καλοκαιρι διοτι ειχε παρελθει η 15ετια και δεν μπορουσα να ανανεωσω το διαβατηριο. Σε μιση ωρα ειχε βγει η νεα και μου ειπε η υπαληλος οτι δεν χρειαεται το παραβολο 9 ευρω καθως η αλλαγη γινετε λογω ''ληξης'' του παλιου δελτιου και οχι λογω φθορας. Το ωραιοτερο ειναι οτι μετα 3 μερες ειχε ενημερωθει και η εφορια με τη νεα ταυτοτητα και μεσα απο τις εφαρμογες των τραπεζων ενημερωσα και αυτες.

----------


## sdikr

> δεν πληρωνεις κανενα παραβολο. Εβγαλα νεα περσι το καλοκαιρι διοτι ειχε παρελθει η 15ετια και δεν μπορουσα να ανανεωσω το διαβατηριο. Σε μιση ωρα ειχε βγει η νεα και μου ειπε η υπαληλος οτι δεν χρειαεται το παραβολο 9 ευρω καθως η αλλαγη γινετε λογω ''ληξης'' του παλιου δελτιου και οχι λογω φθορας. Το ωραιοτερο ειναι οτι μετα 3 μερες ειχε ενημερωθει και η εφορια με τη νεα ταυτοτητα και μεσα απο τις εφαρμογες των τραπεζων ενημερωσα και αυτες.


  Wow!!  Ενημέρωση εφορίας και τραπεζών αυτόματα;

----------


## chocbhed

η εφορια ενημρωθηκε μετα 3 μερες απο το συστημα της ΕΛΑΣ και μετα η ενημερωση των τραπεζων ηταν παιχνιδακι, την εκανα εγω μεσα απο τις εφαρμογες των τραπεζων που συνεργαζομαι (5 λεπτα υποθεση μεσω συγχρονισμου της  εφαρμογης με το eGOV-KYC)

----------


## sdikr

> η εφορια ενημρωθηκε μετα 3 μερες απο το συστημα της ΕΛΑΣ και μετα η ενημερωση των τραπεζων ηταν παιχνιδακι, την εκανα εγω μεσα απο τις εφαρμογες των τραπεζων που συνεργαζομαι (5 λεπτα υποθεση μεσω συγχρονισμου της  εφαρμογης με το eGOV-KYC)


Τρόμαξα για λίγο  :Razz:

----------


## chocbhed

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## KostakisK

Η εφορία ενημερώνεται άμεσα, έχασα την ταυτότητα πέρσι και εκδόθηκε νέα. Μετά απο 1 ώρα η εφορία είχε την νεα

----------


## deniSun

> Η εφορία ενημερώνεται άμεσα, έχασα την ταυτότητα πέρσι και εκδόθηκε νέα. Μετά απο 1 ώρα η εφορία είχε την νεα


Καλό αυτό.

----------


## greatst

Για την άδεια οδήγησης, το SMS (ήρθε και αντίστοιχο email σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα) που μου ήρθε την Παρασκευή έγραφε




> H ΠPOΣBAΣH ΣAΣ ΘA ENEPΓOΠOIHΘEI META AΠO THN ΠAPAKATΩ HMEPOMHNIA: 13/08/2022 07:00.


αλλά μέχρι και σήμερα (16/8) όταν μπαίνω στο _drivers-vehicles τελεία services τελεία gov τελεία gr_ και επιλέξω *Άδειες Οδήγησης* μου βγάζει και πάλι 




> *Εγγραφή στις Υπηρεσίες*
> 
> Η άδεια οδήγησής σας δεν είναι ενημερωμένη με τον Α.Φ.Μ. σας. Παρακαλώ, για να μπορέσετε να διασυνδεθείτε με τις ψηφιακές υπηρεσίες του Υπουργείου Υποδομών και Μεταφορών καταχωρίστε τον τόπο μόνιμης κατοικίας και τον αριθμό της Άδειας Οδήγησής σας στα παρακάτω πεδία.
> 
> Στην περίπτωση που δεν γνωρίζετε τον Αριθμό Άδειας Οδήγησης (π.χ. λόγω απώλειας) παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε με την υπηρεσία Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών της περιοχής σας.


και από κάτω να συμπληρώσω και πάλι τα σχετικά στοιχεία!

Εάν στην παραπάνω πλατφόρμα πατήσω στο ονοματεπώνυμό μου και επιλέξω *Ιστορικό ενεργειών* λέει στο σχετικό πινακάκι ότι η διαδικασία Ενημέρωση στοιχείων που υποβλήθηκε στις 29/07/2022 είναι σε Κατάσταση: *Εγκρίθηκε*!

Δεν ξέρω εάν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνω ξανά την αίτηση, να ανοίξω ένα support ticket, ή να περιμένω απλά λίγες μέρες ακόμα!

----------


## minas

> ο ελεγχόμενος γιατί;


Γιατί "εγκρίνει" τον έλεγχο.

----------


## tsigarid

> Για την άδεια οδήγησης, το SMS (ήρθε και αντίστοιχο email σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα) που μου ήρθε την Παρασκευή έγραφε
> 
> 
> 
> αλλά μέχρι και σήμερα (16/8) όταν μπαίνω στο _drivers-vehicles τελεία services τελεία gov τελεία gr_ και επιλέξω *Άδειες Οδήγησης* μου βγάζει και πάλι 
> 
> 
> 
> και από κάτω να συμπληρώσω και πάλι τα σχετικά στοιχεία!
> ...


Περίμενε, έχει συμβεί σε πολλούς.

----------


## greatst

> Περίμενε, έχει συμβεί σε πολλούς.


Ναι, μάλλον θα περιμένω λίγες μέρες ακόμα!

Απλά θα περίμενα να είναι πιο αυτοματοποιημένη η διαδικασία: όταν σου λέει μετά από τάδε μέρα+ώρα θα είναι διαθέσιμο ... να είναι διαθέσιμο.

----------


## DOU

Στο my alpha wallet,γιατί δεν γράφει πλήρως τον αριθμό της αυλής κάρτας και γιατί δεν αναφέρει το ποσό,πχ 80€.

----------


## sdikr

> Στο my alpha wallet,γιατί δεν γράφει πλήρως τον αριθμό της αυλής κάρτας και γιατί δεν αναφέρει το ποσό,πχ 80€.


Ούτε τις άλλες κάρτες αναφέρει, αυτά τα βλέπεις απο το alpha mobile ή ebanking,  αλλά δεν έχει σχέση με το gov wallet

----------


## DOU

> Ούτε τις άλλες κάρτες αναφέρει, αυτά τα βλέπεις απο το alpha mobile ή ebanking,  αλλά δεν έχει σχέση με το gov wallet


Οκ..επειδή  δεν υπάρχει alpha web banking και το κινητό είναι χωρίς nfc...έπρεπε να μεταφέρω την κάρτα στο ψηφιακό πορτοφόλι του gpay  στο δικό μου κινητό, δεν μπορούσα να δω τον αριθμό της όμως για να την προσθεσω...αλλά εντάξει εμφανίστηκε η κάρτα αυτομάτως στο alpha wallet. :Razz:

----------


## vasilismf

> Για το QR code ή το Quick QR code.


θεωρητικά θες μονο με την χρηση του qr γιατι μετα θα σου ερθει ειδοποίηση έγκρισης για να δει ο ελεκτης τα στοιχεια σου,
με το quick qr εμφανιζονται αμεσα τα στοιχεια σου χωρις έγκριση στον ελεγκτή οποτε δεν πρεπει να θελει internet εκτως αν καθε φορα κανει generate καινουριο qr γιατι το παλιο λήγει οποτε εκει ναι ισως θελει παλι internet.

----------


## greatst

> θεωρητικά θες μονο με την χρηση του qr γιατι μετα θα σου ερθει ειδοποίηση έγκρισης για να δει ο ελεκτης τα στοιχεια σου,
> με το quick qr εμφανιζονται αμεσα τα στοιχεια σου χωρις έγκριση στον ελεγκτή οποτε δεν πρεπει να θελει internet εκτως αν καθε φορα κανει generate καινουριο qr γιατι το παλιο λήγει οποτε εκει ναι ισως θελει παλι internet.


Πρόσεξε ότι εάν ανοίξεις την εφαρμογή *χωρίς πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ* και πατήσεις να δεις την ταυτότητά σου, *δεν* είναι ενεργό κανένα από τα πλήκτρα




> Προσθηκη στο Wallet
> Quick Scan
> Προβολή QR κωδικου


οπότε ... καταλαβαίνεις!  :Smile: 

Επίσης, ακόμα και να είχες τον QR κωδικό με κάποιον τρόπο αποθηκευμένο εκτός σύνδεσης, δεν θα μπορούσε να έρθει ο κωδικός επαλήθευσης που από ότι καταλαβαίνω έρχεται ως push notification στην εφαρμογή.

- - - Updated - - -

Σήμερα έγινε η σύνδεση του ΑΦΜ με την άδεια οδήγησης (5 ημέρες μετά από την ημερομηνία που έλεγε το SMS/email που μου είχε έρθει) χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κάνω κάποια άλλη ενέργεια.

----------


## ChriZ

> Για την άδεια οδήγησης, το SMS (ήρθε και αντίστοιχο email σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα) που μου ήρθε την Παρασκευή έγραφε
> 
> 
> 
> αλλά μέχρι και σήμερα (16/8) όταν μπαίνω στο _drivers-vehicles τελεία services τελεία gov τελεία gr_ και επιλέξω *Άδειες Οδήγησης* μου βγάζει και πάλι 
> 
> 
> 
> και από κάτω να συμπληρώσω και πάλι τα σχετικά στοιχεία!
> ...


Μια ερώτηση σχετικά ρε παιδιά...
Και γω όταν μπαίνω εκεί μου βγάζει το ίδιο



> Εγγραφή στις Υπηρεσίες
> 
> Η άδεια οδήγησής σας δεν είναι ενημερωμένη με τον Α.Φ.Μ. σας. Παρακαλώ, για να μπορέσετε να διασυνδεθείτε με τις ψηφιακές υπηρεσίες του Υπουργείου Υποδομών και Μεταφορών καταχωρίστε τον τόπο μόνιμης κατοικίας και τον αριθμό της Άδειας Οδήγησής σας στα παρακάτω πεδία.
> 
> Στην περίπτωση που δεν γνωρίζετε τον Αριθμό Άδειας Οδήγησης (π.χ. λόγω απώλειας) παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε με την υπηρεσία Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών της περιοχής σας.


Αντε λοιπόν να μπω να καταχωρήσω τα στοιχεία μου...
1. Διεύθυνση κατοικίας το δίπλωμα έχει τη διεύθυνση του πατρικού μου (και ούτε καν τη σωστή μιας και η οδός είναι μεν η σωστή, αλλά τα νούμερα λίγα χρόνια μετά είχαν αλλάξει.  :Razz:  ).Να υποθέσω ότι άσχετα από το τι γράφει το δίπλωμα, εγώ βάζω την τρέχουσα διεύθυνσή μου, έτσι;
2. Εκεί που επιλέγω από ποια υπηρεσία θέλω να εξυπηρετηθώ, να υποθέσω επιλέγω της περιφερειακής ενότητάς μου. Ξέρει κανείς που χρειάζεται αυτό; (από περιέργεια ρωτάω..  :Embarassed: )

----------


## greatst

> Μια ερώτηση σχετικά ρε παιδιά...
> Και γω όταν μπαίνω εκεί μου βγάζει το ίδιο
> 
> Αντε λοιπόν να μπω να καταχωρήσω τα στοιχεία μου...
> 1. Διεύθυνση κατοικίας το δίπλωμα έχει τη διεύθυνση του πατρικού μου (και ούτε καν τη σωστή μιας και η οδός είναι μεν η σωστή, αλλά τα νούμερα λίγα χρόνια μετά είχαν αλλάξει.  ).Να υποθέσω ότι άσχετα από το τι γράφει το δίπλωμα, εγώ βάζω την τρέχουσα διεύθυνσή μου, έτσι;
> 2. Εκεί που επιλέγω από ποια υπηρεσία θέλω να εξυπηρετηθώ, να υποθέσω επιλέγω της περιφερειακής ενότητάς μου. Ξέρει κανείς που χρειάζεται αυτό; (από περιέργεια ρωτάω.. )


*Χωρίς να ξέρω τι είναι το σωστό* για την περίπτωσή σου, *μπορώ να σου πω τι έκανα εγώ* στη δικιά μου περίπτωση (που η διεύθυνση στην έγχαρτη άδεια οδήγησης είναι αυτή του τότε πατρικού μου, δεκαετίες πριν... ).

*1.* Ως διεύθυνση κατοικίας έβαλα την σωστή *τωρινή μου διεύθυνση οικίας*. Αυτή είναι *σε διαφορετική μάλιστα πόλη* από αυτήν που είναι η διεύθυνση στην έγχαρτη άδεια οδήγησης.

*2. Δεν θυμάμαι να υπήρχε τέτοια επιλογή*. Μήπως προστέθηκε αργότερα για να προχωράει γρηγορότερα η διαδικασία; Γιατί εμένα η εξυπηρέτηση έλεγε στο email ότι θα γίνει από το αρμόδιο τμήμα στην τωρινή πόλη κατοικίας και φαντάζομαι ότι ίσως χρειάστηκε να γίνει επικοινωνία του τμήματος αυτού με το τμήμα (σε άλλη πόλη) όπου είχε εκδοθεί η άδεια κυκλόφορίας.

----------


## ChriZ

> *Χωρίς να ξέρω τι είναι το σωστό* για την περίπτωσή σου, *μπορώ να σου πω τι έκανα εγώ* στη δικιά μου περίπτωση (που η διεύθυνση στην έγχαρτη άδεια οδήγησης είναι αυτή του τότε πατρικού μου, δεκαετίες πριν... ).
> 
> *1.* Ως διεύθυνση κατοικίας έβαλα την σωστή *τωρινή μου διεύθυνση οικίας*. Αυτή είναι *σε διαφορετική μάλιστα πόλη* από αυτήν που είναι η διεύθυνση στην έγχαρτη άδεια οδήγησης.
> 
> *2. Δεν θυμάμαι να υπήρχε τέτοια επιλογή*. Μήπως προστέθηκε αργότερα για να προχωράει γρηγορότερα η διαδικασία; Γιατί εμένα η εξυπηρέτηση έλεγε στο email ότι θα γίνει από το αρμόδιο τμήμα στην τωρινή πόλη κατοικίας και φαντάζομαι ότι ίσως χρειάστηκε να γίνει επικοινωνία του τμήματος αυτού με το τμήμα (σε άλλη πόλη) όπου είχε εκδοθεί η άδεια κυκλόφορίας.


Thanks! Θα βάλω την τρέχουσα διεύθυνσή μου κι εγώ (που ούτως ή άλλως αυτή είναι σε όλους τους φορείς που τη χρειάζονται, συν την ταυτότητα)

----------


## greatst

> Thanks! Θα βάλω την τρέχουσα διεύθυνσή μου κι εγώ (που ούτως ή άλλως αυτή είναι σε όλους τους φορείς που τη χρειάζονται, συν την ταυτότητα)


Με αυτό το "συν την ταυτότητα" τι εννοείς; Στο _drivers-vehicles τελεία services τελεία gov τελεία gr_ *δεν* ζητάει ταυτότητα, εάν θυμάμαι καλά!

----------


## petasis

Στην δική μου περίπτωση πάντως, το αίτημα για το δίπλωμα έγινε στις 2/8 και μέχρι σήμερα, ακόμα τίποτα. Δεν μπορώ να προσθέσω το δίπλωμα...

----------


## greatst

> Στην δική μου περίπτωση πάντως, το αίτημα για το δίπλωμα έγινε στις 2/8 και μέχρι σήμερα, ακόμα τίποτα. Δεν μπορώ να προσθέσω το δίπλωμα...


Θέλει λίγο υπομονή. Εγώ είχα κάνει το αίτημα στο _drivers-vehicles τελεία services τελεία gov_ στις *29/07/2022*. Μετά από μέρες έλαβα μήνυμα (SMS+email) ότι η πρόσβασή μου θα ενεργοποιηθεί μετά από την ημερομηνία *13/08/2022* 07:00, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα η πρόσβαση ενεργοποιήθηκε στις *18/08/2022*.

Οπότε ... υπομονή!  :One thumb up:

----------


## ChriZ

> Με αυτό το "συν την ταυτότητα" τι εννοείς; Στο _drivers-vehicles τελεία services τελεία gov τελεία gr_ *δεν* ζητάει ταυτότητα, εάν θυμάμαι καλά!


Όχι, εννοούσα ότι και η ταυτότητά μου έχει και αυτή τη σωστή διεύθυνση και όχι αυτή που λεει το δίπλωμα..  :One thumb up:

----------


## tsioutotrelo

Να ρωτήσω λίγο κάτι όχι τεχνικό, έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος ηλεκτρικά το δίπλωμα οδήγησης ? Το έχει δείξει σε έλεγχο της αστυνομίας π.χ.;;; Ή την ταυτότητα τέλος πάντων… πως ήταν η εμπειρία να μας πει..

----------


## thourios

Θα πρέπει τουλάχιστον να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να προσθέσουν και την άδεια οχήματος εφόσον ο ιδιοκτήτης είναι ο ίδιος. 
Ίσως και τό ασφαλιστήριο. Ένας μου έλεγε ότι έφαγε κλήση επειδή δεν το είχε σε έντυπη μορφή μαζί του αν και ήταν ασφαλισμένο. Ο αστυνομικός έκανε τον ηλεκτρονικό έλεγχο, πράγματι διαπίστωσε ότι το όχημα ήταν ασφαλισμένο και <<δεν απασχολεί>> όπως λένε στην δική τους διάλεκτο αλλά την κλήση ο φίλος την τσίμπησε. 
Πολύ σαΐνια τελικά.

----------


## minas

> Θα πρέπει τουλάχιστον να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να προσθέσουν και την άδεια οδήγησης εφόσον ο ιδιοκτήτης είναι ο ίδιος. 
> Ίσως και τό ασφαλιστήριο. Ένας μου έλεγε ότι έφαγε κλήση επειδή δεν το είχε σε έντυπη μορφή μαζί του αν και ήταν ασφαλισμένο. Ο αστυνομικός έκανε τον ηλεκτρονικό έλεγχο, πράγματι διαπίστωσε ότι το όχημα ήταν ασφαλισμένο και <<δεν απασχολεί>> όπως λένε στην δική τους διάλεκτο αλλά την κλήση ο φίλος την τσίμπησε. 
> Πολύ σαΐνια τελικά.


Μπορεί να κάνει και ένσταση, που θα απορριφθεί με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες  :Wink: .

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Θα πρέπει τουλάχιστον να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να προσθέσουν και την άδεια οδήγησης εφόσον ο ιδιοκτήτης είναι ο ίδιος. 
> Ίσως και τό ασφαλιστήριο. Ένας μου έλεγε ότι έφαγε κλήση επειδή δεν το είχε σε έντυπη μορφή μαζί του αν και ήταν ασφαλισμένο. Ο αστυνομικός έκανε τον ηλεκτρονικό έλεγχο, πράγματι διαπίστωσε ότι το όχημα ήταν ασφαλισμένο και <<δεν απασχολεί>> όπως λένε στην δική τους διάλεκτο αλλά την κλήση ο φίλος την τσίμπησε. 
> Πολύ σαΐνια τελικά.


Eχω φάει κλήση 200 €
στο τραπέζι του σαλονιού μου
όπου η αστυνομία ήρθε για κατάθεση
μετά από ατύχημα με μηχανάκι
και μετά από 3 μήνες από το ατύχημα
γιατί ήμουνα στα νοσοκομεία.

Αυτός με αυτοκίνητο πέρασε με κόκκινο
Εγώ με μηχανάκι
και με πέτυχε.

Το μηχανάκι δεν είχε περάσει ΚΤΕΟ, 200 €

ΥΓ
Εχεις δικαίωμα μιας παραπάνω εβδομάδας να περάσεις ΚΤΕΟ, από τότε που λήγει.
Η βδομάδα δεν ισχύει αν έχεις πάρει παράταση, επειδή το ΚΤΕΟ ήτανε κλειστό λόγω covid
To έμαθα πληρώνοντας 200 €

ΥΓ2
Και αν πας με την παράταση 3 μήνες μετά, η ημερομηνία του επόμενου ΚΤΕΟ είνα 2 χρόνια μείον 3 μήνες, γιατί ετσι αποφάσισε το Υπουργείο συγκοινωνιών

ΥΓ
Μην το ψάχνεις.
Ετσι γουστάρουνε, έτσι κάνουνε, γιατί μπορούνε

----------


## thourios

Στην περιοχή του Μουσείου που δούλευα και χρησιμοποιούσα το αυτοκίνητο έναν καιρό ποτέ δεν είχα έγγραφα μαζί μου επειδή των συναδέλφων τα είχαν σπάσει κάψει κλέψει κτλ. Κάποια στιγμή αποφάσισα και το έβαζα σε παρκινγκ κλειστό όποτε χρησιμοποιούσα το αυτοκίνητο αλλά χαρτιά δεν κουβαλούσα παρά μόνο φωτοτυπίες. Το ίδιο κάνω και τώρα όποτε χρησιμοποιώ σπανίως αυτοκίνητο αλλά πρέπει να αλλάξω τακτική για να μην φάω καμιά κλήση. 
Εντάξει το ασφαλιστήριο το τυπώσω ξανά. Άδεια κυκλοφορίας όχι

----------


## BlueChris

> Στην περιοχή του Μουσείου που δούλευα και χρησιμοποιούσα το αυτοκίνητο έναν καιρό ποτέ δεν είχα έγγραφα μαζί μου επειδή των συναδέλφων τα είχαν σπάσει κάψει κλέψει κτλ. Κάποια στιγμή αποφάσισα και το έβαζα σε παρκινγκ κλειστό όποτε χρησιμοποιούσα το αυτοκίνητο αλλά χαρτιά δεν κουβαλούσα παρά μόνο φωτοτυπίες. Το ίδιο κάνω και τώρα όποτε χρησιμοποιώ σπανίως αυτοκίνητο αλλά πρέπει να αλλάξω τακτική για να μην φάω καμιά κλήση. 
> Εντάξει το ασφαλιστήριο το τυπώσω ξανά. Άδεια κυκλοφορίας όχι


Μα δεν έχουν πει πως το ασφαλιστηριο δεν χρειάζεται πλέον να το έχεις μαζί?

----------


## thourios

> Μα δεν έχουν πει πως το ασφαλιστηριο δεν χρειάζεται πλέον να το έχεις μαζί?


Αυτή την εντύπωση έχω αλλά μάλλον έπεσε σε στουρνάρι.

----------


## crossmo

> Γκρίνια η παραποίηση εγγράφου ?
> 
> ΥΓ
> Οταν βγει ο νόμος (ο Μητσοτάκης είναι τώρα πρωθυπουργός), τα ξαναλέμε.


Εγώ λέω να τα ξαναπούμε τώρα

"Σύμφωνα με τον Νόμο 3585 (ΦΕΚ 148-Α΄) που ψηφίστηκε την 5-7-2007, ο *χρόνος ισχύος των δελτίων ταυτότητας των Ελλήνων πολιτών* ορίζεται *σε δεκαπέντε (15) έτη από την ημερομηνία έκδοσής τους* (άρθρο 55, παρ. 3 εδ. α του Ν.3585/2007)."

- - - Updated - - -




> Για το 4.  δεν νομίζω πως έχει βγει κάτι επίσημα, κάποιο ΦΕΚ που να το ορίζει δηλαδή


Συμφωνα με τον Νόμο 3585 (ΦΕΚ 148-Α΄) που ψηφίστηκε την 5-7-2007, ο χρόνος ισχύος των δελτίων ταυτότητας των Ελλήνων πολιτών ορίζεται σε δεκαπέντε (15) έτη από την ημερομηνία έκδοσής τους (άρθρο 55, παρ. 3 εδ. α του Ν.3585/2007).

- - - Updated - - -




> Οταν μου ρίξανε κλήση, ο μπάτσος την δέχτηκε την ταυτότητα.
> Ας εκπαιδεύσουνε τους μπάτσους.
> Νόμοι και αποφάσεις χωρίς εφαρμογή είναι άνευ ουσίας και τους γράφουμε.


Ε τότε κόψε τη γκρίνια και μη ζητάς ψηφιακά έγγραφα και προχώρα με το κουρελόχαρτο του 91 αφού βαριέσαι να το αλλάξεις και τους γράφεις όλους.
Ρε τι διαβάζουμε στο 2022...

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπα
> θα περιμένω το επόμενο ΦΕΚ
> ή το μεθεπόμενο


όχι γιατί κάτι έλεγες να βγεί ο νόμος και τα ξαναλέμε δλδ...!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Είμαι σίγουρος πως όταν πέσεις στην περίπτωση και δεν σου δεχτούν την ταυτότητα γιατί έχει λήξει, θα κατηγορείς το κράτος και τους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους


χαχαχα να ήταν ο μόνος...!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Το κράτος ή καλύτερα τις κυβερνήσεις, τις κατηγορώ έτσι ή αλλιώς.
> Μούχουν φάει την ζωή και των παιδιών μου.
> 
> BTW
> Τι δουλειά κάνει η οικογένεια Μητσοτάκη, ο Φράγκας και τόσοι άλλοι ?


Και αφού βρε τα ήξερες για το κράτος και τις κυβερνήσεις...παιδιά γιατί έκανες??? άρα εσύ φταίς για ότι συμβαίνει σε αυτά

- - - Updated - - -




> Πήγαινε ζήσε στα όρη και τα βουνά τότε, τι τον θες τον πολιτισμό;


γιατί τα παιδιά? τι τα ήθελε και αυτά?? για να ταλαιπωρούνται από τον άδικο ντουνιά και την άτιμη την κενωνία???

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## BlueChris

!!!!!!!!!!! δεν το πιστεύω!!! πρόλαβα και έκανα αίτηση στο Evoia pass!!! 
Πάλευα από παρά ένα... έπεσε 30 φορές το σύστημα (είναι στο AWS 100% γιατί έτρωγα διάφορα μηνύματα λάθους από διάφορα πράγματα με aws πρόσημο αλλά στο τέλος μπήκα και 11 και έγινε

----------


## sdikr

> Συμφωνα με τον Νόμο 3585 (ΦΕΚ 148-Α΄) που ψηφίστηκε την 5-7-2007, ο χρόνος ισχύος των δελτίων ταυτότητας των Ελλήνων πολιτών ορίζεται σε δεκαπέντε (15) έτη από την ημερομηνία έκδοσής τους (άρθρο 55, παρ. 3 εδ. α του Ν.3585/2007).


Το έχω γράψει λίγο πιο κάτω, σε ευχαριστώ αν και άργησες

- - - Updated - - -




> !!!!!!!!!!! δεν το πιστεύω!!! πρόλαβα και έκανα αίτηση στο Evoia pass!!! 
> Πάλευα από παρά ένα... έπεσε 30 φορές το σύστημα (είναι στο AWS 100% γιατί έτρωγα διάφορα μηνύματα λάθους από διάφορα πράγματα με aws πρόσημο αλλά στο τέλος μπήκα και 11 και έγινε


Αντε καλες διακοπές!!

----------


## BlueChris

> Το έχω γράψει λίγο πιο κάτω, σε ευχαριστώ αν και άργησες
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Αντε καλες διακοπές!!


Έχω πάρει και τον κυρ Στέφανο να παραγγείλω 5 από όλα με τα 150€.
Ορίστε πάντως που γκρινιάζω και τους βρίζω συνέχεια, πήρα και εγώ το κατιτις μου  :Smile:

----------


## greatst

> Στην περιοχή του Μουσείου που δούλευα και χρησιμοποιούσα το αυτοκίνητο έναν καιρό ποτέ δεν είχα έγγραφα μαζί μου επειδή των συναδέλφων τα είχαν σπάσει κάψει κλέψει κτλ. Κάποια στιγμή αποφάσισα και το έβαζα σε παρκινγκ κλειστό όποτε χρησιμοποιούσα το αυτοκίνητο αλλά χαρτιά δεν κουβαλούσα παρά μόνο φωτοτυπίες. Το ίδιο κάνω και τώρα όποτε χρησιμοποιώ σπανίως αυτοκίνητο αλλά πρέπει να αλλάξω τακτική για να μην φάω καμιά κλήση. 
> Εντάξει το ασφαλιστήριο το τυπώσω ξανά. Άδεια κυκλοφορίας όχι


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν σε καλύπτει η φωτοτυπία...

----------


## button

έχω απορία πότε με το καλό θα βγάλουν τις νέες ταυτότητές γιατί εγώ έχω απο το 2005 την αρχική ταυτότητα

----------


## minas

> έχω απορία πότε με το καλό θα βγάλουν τις νέες ταυτότητές γιατί εγώ έχω απο το 2005 την αρχική ταυτότητα


Ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει ανάθεση σε ανάδοχο, επομένως μην κρατάς την ανάσα σου...  :Smile:

----------


## BlueChris

> Ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει ανάθεση σε ανάδοχο, επομένως μην κρατάς την ανάσα σου...


Ο ανάδοχος είναι πανέτοιμος και περιμένει 2 χρόνια τώρα.... τα μηχανήματα είναι έτοιμα και κάθονται  :Smile:  dont ask how i know it.

----------


## minas

> Ο ανάδοχος είναι πανέτοιμος και περιμένει 2 χρόνια τώρα.... τα μηχανήματα είναι έτοιμα και κάθονται  dont ask how i know it.


Αφού δεν έχει κατακυρωθεί ανάδοχος, οι υποψήφιοι παραμένουν τρεις, ή έχω χάσει επεισόδια;

----------


## thourios

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν σε καλύπτει η φωτοτυπία...


Ναι για την άδεια δεν ισχύει. Είναι στις εξαιρέσεις των δημοσίων εγγράφων που δεν γίνονται αποδεκτά με ευκρινή φωτοαντίγραφο. Δεν θυμάμαι που το ειχα διαβάσει αυτό. 

Όταν όμως πας για να σου την αλλάξουν για λόγους φθοράς αυτή που σου δίνουν μέχρι να βγει η νέα πάλι φωτοτυπία είναι με κάποια σφραγίδα. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση γιατί ισχύει και σε πιο ΦΕΚ αναφέρεται; Σε αυτή την περίπτωση έχω ακούσει πάλι ότι κάποιοι την έφαγαν από στουρνάρια όργανα της Τροχαίας.

----------


## BlueChris

> Αφού δεν έχει κατακυρωθεί ανάδοχος, οι υποψήφιοι παραμένουν τρεις, ή έχω χάσει επεισόδια;


Οι προδιαγραφές καθορίζουν τον ανάδοχο. Αν ψάξεις στον τύπο πριν 2 χρόνια υπήρχαν φωνές που περιέργως ησύχασαν. Οι Γερμανοί είναι φίλοι μας.

----------


## ChriZ

> Ναι για την άδεια δεν ισχύει. Είναι στις εξαιρέσεις των δημοσίων εγγράφων που δεν γίνονται αποδεκτά με ευκρινή φωτοαντίγραφο. Δεν θυμάμαι που το ειχα διαβάσει αυτό.


Εξαίρεση σε αυτό αποτελούν τα leasing, μιας και στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων οι εταιρίες leasing κρατούν για λόγους ασφαλείας την πρωτότυπη άδεια.
Με το εξαίρεση, δεν εννοώ "επίσημη" εξαίρεση, απλά αν δείξεις σε έλεγχο την άδεια σε φωτοτυπία και δουν ότι το αυτοκίνητο είναι leasing, 99% δεν σου λένε τίποτα οι αστυνομικοί..

----------


## petasis

Εντάξει, κάπου κοροϊδευόμαστε. Ένα μήνα μετά την "αίτηση", το δίπλωμα άφαντο. Και σήμερα μπήκα στην εφαρμογή για τον προσωπικό γιατρό, και ΔΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ. Κάνει πιστοποίηση, και μετά είναι όλα κλειδωμένα.

----------


## sdikr

> Εντάξει, κάπου κοροϊδευόμαστε. Ένα μήνα μετά την "αίτηση", το δίπλωμα άφαντο. Και σήμερα μπήκα στην εφαρμογή για τον προσωπικό γιατρό, και ΔΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ. Κάνει πιστοποίηση, και μετά είναι όλα κλειδωμένα.


Για τον οικογενειακό γιατρό  δες εδώ

----------


## thourios

Θα ενταχθεί σε λίγο καιρό το My Photo

----------


## deniSun

Υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη: Προς ματαίωση ο διαγωνισμός για τις νέες ταυτότητες

----------


## ThReSh

Γεφύρι της Αρτας...

----------


## deniSun

Έλεγαν κάποιοι, και δικαιολογημένα ίσως, "δεν αλλάζω τώρα ταυτότητα γιατί περιμένω τις νέες".
Στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι τίποτε να αφήνεις για αύριο.

----------


## BlueChris

> Υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη: Προς ματαίωση ο διαγωνισμός για τις νέες ταυτότητες


Δεν κατάλαβα, δεν θα βγάλουν νέες για να κάνουν οικονομία? Τα 56εκ είναι 3 ημέρες τα λεφτά που χώνει στο Λάτση (από τη τσέπη μας) η κυβέρνηση για να κρατάει στο λαό τις τιμές σε λογικές τιμές στο ρεύμα...

----------


## requiem_for_a_dream

"Η ίδια πηγή, απαντώντας σε διευκρινιστικές ερωτήσεις της «Κ», σημείωσε ότι θα ξεκινήσουν νέες διαδικασίες (πιθανόν νέος διαγωνισμός), ούτως ώστε έως το 2026, όταν και εκπνέει η προθεσμία της Ε.Ε., η Ελλάδα να έχει αντικαταστήσει τις παλιές ταυτότητες με νέες."

http://https://www.kathimerini.gr/society/562023226/nees-astynomikes-taytotites-mataiothike-o-diagonismos/

Δεν ήξερα ότι συντρέχει προθεσμία...οπότε είμαι αισιόδοξος...

----------


## dimyok

Kαλα να αντιδραει η εκκλησια και οι εργολαβοι αλλα να σαμποταρουν μπατσονια και ΔΥ τοσα χρονια δε πανε καλα .... Ποσο χρεωναν την ανανεωση διαβατηριου που εληγε σαν οψιμο φρουτο θυμουνται ; Aς το κανουν ηλεκτρονικα με μια χρεωση οποιος θελει για τη καρτα και εκτυπωση οπουδηποτε να δουμε και να γελασουμε μετα με τα κυκλωματα που εμπορευονται χαρτια .

----------


## deniSun

> Δεν ήξερα ότι συντρέχει προθεσμία...οπότε είμαι αισιόδοξος...


Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι δεν θα περάσουμε την προθεσμία και θα τρώμε πρόστιμα;

----------


## kataras

δεν χρειαζονται οι ταυτοτητες
στην ελλαδα εισαι οτι δηλωσεις

----------


## kwnssk

Πως μπορουμε να τα περάσουμε στο google wallet?

----------


## deniSun

> Πως μπορουμε να τα περάσουμε στο google wallet?


Δεν έχει νόημα.
Δεν μπορεί να σου γίνει έτσι νόμιμη ταυτοποίηση.

----------


## YAziDis

> Δεν έχει νόημα.
> Δεν μπορεί να σου γίνει έτσι νόμιμη ταυτοποίηση.


Γιατί όχι;

----------


## deniSun

> Γιατί όχι;


Γιατί η νόμιμη ταυτοποίηση γίνεται με το σκανάρισμα του qr (το γρήγορο) που δεν περνιέται στο gwallet.

----------


## zeronero

Το λέει μάλλον επειδή με το google wallet δε δουλεύει η διαδικασία πιστοποίησης με τους OTP όπως γίνεται με το gov wallet.

Update: I stand corrected παρακάτω.

----------


## deniSun

Στο google wallet μπορούν να περάσουν μόνο τα στοιχεία.
Αυτό δεν αποδεικνύει κάποια γνησιότητα.
Αν ήταν έτσι θα βγάζαμε μια φώτο την ταυτότητα και σε έλεγχο θα την επιδεικνύαμε.
Το qr μέσω της εφαρμογής είναι που προσδίδει την αυθεντικότητα του εγγράφου.

----------


## zeronero

Ενώ συμφωνούσα τελικά θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου.
Έχω προσθέσει την ταυτότητα στο passandroid, μέσω του σχετικού κουμπιού add to wallet της εφαρμογής gov.gr wallet.
Θεωρούσα ότι σκανάροντας με το gov.gr wallet σε άλλο κινητό το qr της ταυτότητας που έχει αποθηκευτεί στο passandroid θα λειτουργούσε ως quick scan χωρίς να ζητάει otp.
Παρόλα αυτά η σάρωση ενεργοποιεί το gov.gr wallet το οποιο ανοίγει για να δώσεις έγκριση και να σου στείλει μετά το otp που θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει ο ελεγκτής.
Άρα η διαδικασία εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει και με άλλα wallet (πχ. apple wallet) απλά καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν πρέπει να απεγκαταστήσεις το gov.gr wallet αφού εκεί έρχονται οι κωδικοί.
Και νομίζω ότι είναι λογικό, αλλιώς δε θα έδιναν επιλογή add to wallet στο gov.gr wallet αν ήταν να έχεις μισή λειτουργικότητα.

----------


## YAziDis

> Γιατί η νόμιμη ταυτοποίηση γίνεται με το σκανάρισμα του qr (το γρήγορο) που δεν περνιέται στο gwallet.





> Στο google wallet μπορούν να περάσουν μόνο τα στοιχεία.
> Αυτό δεν αποδεικνύει κάποια γνησιότητα.
> Αν ήταν έτσι θα βγάζαμε μια φώτο την ταυτότητα και σε έλεγχο θα την επιδεικνύαμε.
> Το qr μέσω της εφαρμογής είναι που προσδίδει την αυθεντικότητα του εγγράφου.





> Ενώ συμφωνούσα τελικά θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου.
> Έχω προσθέσει την ταυτότητα στο passandroid, μέσω του σχετικού κουμπιού add to wallet της εφαρμογής gov.gr wallet.
> Θεωρούσα ότι σκανάροντας με το gov.gr wallet σε άλλο κινητό το qr της ταυτότητας που έχει αποθηκευτεί στο passandroid θα λειτουργούσε ως quick scan χωρίς να ζητάει otp.
> Παρόλα αυτά η σάρωση ενεργοποιεί το gov.gr wallet το οποιο ανοίγει για να δώσεις έγκριση και να σου στείλει μετά το otp που θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει ο ελεγκτής.
> Άρα η διαδικασία εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει και με άλλα wallet (πχ. apple wallet) απλά καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν πρέπει να απεγκαταστήσεις το gov.gr wallet αφού εκεί έρχονται οι κωδικοί.
> Και νομίζω ότι είναι λογικό, αλλιώς δε θα έδιναν επιλογή add to wallet στο gov.gr wallet αν ήταν να έχεις μισή λειτουργικότητα.


Ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο zeronero. Στο Apple Wallet υπάρχει κανονικά το QR code επανω. Δεν έχω διαβάσει πουθενά πως θα πρέπει να είναι το Quick QR για να θεωρείται κάτι νόμιμο ή όχι.

----------


## deniSun

Αν το google wallet σου ανοίξει το gov.gr app
τότε ποιος ο λόγος να το περάσεις στο wallet;
Πάλι θα πρέπει να έχεις εγκατεστημένη την εφαρμογή του gov.gr.
Το θέμα είναι να περνούσε στο wallet έχοντας το quick qr.

----------


## sdikr

Το app ανοίγει γιατί έρχεται Push notification στο gov.wallet,  το quickscan όπως αναφέρει έχει διάρκεια για μερικά λεπτά

----------


## dbokos

Κάποιος χωρίς taxisnet κωδικούς (μαθητής), υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορεί να περάσει την ταυτότητα στο gov.wallet?

Αν ναι, πως?

----------


## deniSun

> Κάποιος χωρίς taxisnet κωδικούς (μαθητής), υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορεί να περάσει την ταυτότητα στο gov.wallet?
> 
> Αν ναι, πως?





> Για την δημιουργία ψηφιακού δελτίου ταυτότητας και άδειας οδήγησης είναι απαραίτητοι οι προσωπικοί σας κωδικοί TaxisNet και η κατοχή επιβεβαιωμένου αριθμού κινητού τηλεφώνου στο ΕMEπ.


..........

----------


## dbokos

Ok, αλλά θα μπορούσε να γίνεται με τους κωδικούς του γονέα όπως και τόσα άλλα.

----------


## Catchphrase

Ίσως έρθει και αυτό στο μέλλον

----------


## NRonv

Καλησπέρα
Μήπως έχει βρει κάποιος πως μπορούμε να κάνουμε την εφαρμογή να λειτουργήσει σε συσκευή που είναι rooted?

----------


## BlueChris

> Καλησπέρα
> Μήπως έχει βρει κάποιος πως μπορούμε να κάνουμε την εφαρμογή να λειτουργήσει σε συσκευή που είναι rooted?


Ρώτα καλύτερα εδώ
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...29#post7312029

----------


## jimger

> Καλησπέρα
> Μήπως έχει βρει κάποιος πως μπορούμε να κάνουμε την εφαρμογή να λειτουργήσει σε συσκευή που είναι rooted?


Magisk manager και configure deny list...

----------


## phantom77

> Έλεγαν κάποιοι, και δικαιολογημένα ίσως, "δεν αλλάζω τώρα ταυτότητα γιατί περιμένω τις νέες".
> Στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι τίποτε να αφήνεις για αύριο.


Αυτό έλεγα κι εγώ απ το 2015 και δεν άλλαζα ταυτότητα. Τελικά δεν πήγαινε άλλο (έβλεπε ο κόσμος την φωτογραφία 35ετίας και γελούσε  :Razz:  ) και πριν μία εβδομάδα έβγαλα καινούρια.

Τα στοιχεία μου στο taxis (αριθμός, ημερομηνία και αρχή έκδοσης) έχουν ήδη ενημερωθεί, το KyC όμως είναι κενό, μάλλον επειδή δεν έχουν σκανάρει τη φωτογραφία.
Ξέρει κάποιος πόσες μέρες χρειάζεται για να μην δοκιμάζω την εφαρμογή κάθε μέρα;

----------


## deniSun

> Αυτό έλεγα κι εγώ απ το 2015 και δεν άλλαζα ταυτότητα. Τελικά δεν πήγαινε άλλο (έβλεπε ο κόσμος την φωτογραφία 35ετίας και γελούσε  ) και πριν μία εβδομάδα έβγαλα καινούρια.
> 
> Τα στοιχεία μου στο taxis (αριθμός, ημερομηνία και αρχή έκδοσης) έχουν ήδη ενημερωθεί, το KyC όμως είναι κενό, μάλλον επειδή δεν έχουν σκανάρει τη φωτογραφία.
> Ξέρει κάποιος πόσες μέρες χρειάζεται για να μην δοκιμάζω την εφαρμογή κάθε μέρα;


Δεν είναι θέμα σκαναρίσματος αλλά ενημέρωσης της ΒΔ.

----------


## phantom77

> Δεν είναι θέμα σκαναρίσματος αλλά ενημέρωσης της ΒΔ.


ΒΔ; Δηλαδή;  :Thinking:

----------


## deniSun

> ΒΔ; Δηλαδή;


Βάση Δεδομένων.

----------


## phantom77

Α, ΟΚ.

Aπλά περίμενα οτι, απο τη στιγμή που στο μητρώο του Taxis υπάρχουν τα νέα στοιχεία, θα υπήρχαν σε όλο το "σύστημα" του gov.gr.

----------


## KostakisK

https://myphoto.gov.gr/

Εδώ για επικαιροποίηση φωτογραφίας στα συστήματα της ΑΑΔΕ

----------


## petasis

Εγώ με αίτηση από 02/08, ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ για το δίπλωμα. Την Κυριακή κλείνω 2 μήνες...
Και ακόμα "έχει υποβληθεί" γράφει σαν κατάσταση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ με αίτηση από 02/08, ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ για το δίπλωμα. Την Κυριακή κλείνω 2 μήνες...
> Και ακόμα "έχει υποβληθεί" γράφει σαν κατάσταση.


Τηλεφώνησα σε 3-4 τηλέφωνα της περιφέρειας, και καλά κρασιά. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας χρονικός ορίζοντας του πότε θα επεξεργαστούν το αίτημά μου, επειδή έχουν δώσει προτεραιότητα σε "νέες", "ανανεώσεις" και "απώλειες" αδειών. Μπορεί να είναι μερικές λίγες χιλιάδες υποθέσεις πριν τις επικαιροποιήσεις στοιχείων.

----------


## BlueChris

> Εγώ με αίτηση από 02/08, ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ για το δίπλωμα. Την Κυριακή κλείνω 2 μήνες...
> Και ακόμα "έχει υποβληθεί" γράφει σαν κατάσταση.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Τηλεφώνησα σε 3-4 τηλέφωνα της περιφέρειας, και καλά κρασιά. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας χρονικός ορίζοντας του πότε θα επεξεργαστούν το αίτημά μου, επειδή έχουν δώσει προτεραιότητα σε "νέες", "ανανεώσεις" και "απώλειες" αδειών. Μπορεί να είναι μερικές λίγες χιλιάδες υποθέσεις πριν τις επικαιροποιήσεις στοιχείων.


Έχεις πορεία και εσύ ακόμα. Εγώ τον 4ο έκανα την αίτηση.. μετά από 2 μήνες μου στέλνουν μήνυμα στο email πως δεν κάνει η φωτογραφία μου (δεν τους άρεσε το background που ήταν ζαχαρί ελάχιστα λέει), έφτιαξα την εικόνα και περιμένω έκτοτε πάλι.

----------


## deniSun

> https://myphoto.gov.gr/
> 
> Εδώ για επικαιροποίηση φωτογραφίας στα συστήματα της ΑΑΔΕ


Τι κάνουμε εδώ;

----------


## aimilios

> Τι κάνουμε εδώ;


https://gsis.gr/myPhoto/myPhoto-faqs-polites

----------


## deniSun

> https://gsis.gr/myPhoto/myPhoto-faqs-polites


Μπορείς δηλαδή να σκανάρεις μια φωτογραφία σου και να πας για διαβατήριο και να τους πεις τραβήξτε την από εκεί;

----------


## ThReSh

> Μπορείς δηλαδή να σκανάρεις μια φωτογραφία σου και να πας για διαβατήριο και να τους πεις τραβήξτε την από εκεί;


Οχι εσύ, αλλά ο φωτογράφος στον οποίο θα πας.

----------


## deniSun

> Οχι εσύ, αλλά ο φωτογράφος στον οποίο θα πας.


οκ....

----------


## ThReSh

> οκ....


Είναι ψηφιακή υπηρεσία που δίνει τη δυνατότητα:

i.    σε πιστοποιημένους επαγγελματίες φωτογράφους να αποθηκεύσουν την φωτογραφία και την υπογραφή των πελατών τους στο κυβερνητικό νέφος (G-Cloud) της Γενικής Γραμματείας Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων Δημόσιας Διοίκησης (Γ.Γ.Π.Σ.Δ.Δ.) και

ii.    σε φυσικά πρόσωπα, πελάτες των πιστοποιημένων επαγγελματιών φωτογράφων, να τις συσχετίσουν με τον ΑΦΜ τους, για να χρησιμοποιηθούν αποκλειστικά και μόνο για την παροχή ψηφιακών δημόσιων υπηρεσιών από τους κατά περίπτωση αρμόδιους φορείς του δημοσίου (Υπουργείο Μεταφορών για την έκδοση διπλώματος οδήγησης, Ελληνική Αστυνομία για την έκδοση αστυνομικής ταυτότητας και διαβατηρίου κλπ.), κατόπιν συγκατάθεσης/εξουσιοδότησης.

----------


## deniSun

> Είναι ψηφιακή υπηρεσία που δίνει τη δυνατότητα:
> 
> i.    σε πιστοποιημένους επαγγελματίες φωτογράφους να αποθηκεύσουν την φωτογραφία και την υπογραφή των πελατών τους στο κυβερνητικό νέφος (G-Cloud) της Γενικής Γραμματείας Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων Δημόσιας Διοίκησης (Γ.Γ.Π.Σ.Δ.Δ.) και
> 
> ii.    σε φυσικά πρόσωπα, πελάτες των πιστοποιημένων επαγγελματιών φωτογράφων, να τις συσχετίσουν με τον ΑΦΜ τους, για να χρησιμοποιηθούν αποκλειστικά και μόνο για την παροχή ψηφιακών δημόσιων υπηρεσιών από τους κατά περίπτωση αρμόδιους φορείς του δημοσίου (Υπουργείο Μεταφορών για την έκδοση διπλώματος οδήγησης, Ελληνική Αστυνομία για την έκδοση αστυνομικής ταυτότητας και διαβατηρίου κλπ.), κατόπιν συγκατάθεσης/εξουσιοδότησης.


Αυτό με τον φωτογράφο το γνώριζα σαν διαδικασία.
Το 2ο με μπέρδεψε.
Θεώρησα ότι μπορεί να το κάνει οποιοσδήποτε περνώντας/βγάζοντας μια φωτο στις προδιαγραφές που απαιτούνται.

----------


## BlueChris

> https://gsis.gr/myPhoto/myPhoto-faqs-polites


Μπήκα και εγώ τώρα αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα θες φωτογράφο να σου δώσει κάποιον κωδικό να βάλεις... δεν βρήκα άλλο τρόπο για τον κωδικό...

----------


## thourios

Πιστοποιημένος λέει φωτογράφος. Θα ζητάνε όσα τους λείπουν. Ο δικός μου με ένα hp της πλάκας και με ένα πρόγραμμα που έχει «σηκώσει» από το ιντερνέτ μέχρι προχθές έβγαζε φωτογραφίες για διπλώματα και ταυτότητες. Όταν του έλεγες. Απόδειξη. Έχει χαλάσει η μηχανή ή το Pos. Τώρα δεν θα μπορεί να το κάνει αλλά θα το παίζει και certified photographer.  :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

> Το 2ο με μπέρδεψε.
> Θεώρησα ότι μπορεί να το κάνει οποιοσδήποτε περνώντας/βγάζοντας μια φωτο στις προδιαγραφές που απαιτούνται.


Γιατί?

Το 2ο λέει ότι θα μπορούμε εμείς ως πελάτες των φωτογράφων να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τις φωτογραφίες αυτές σε φορείς που είναι αναγκαίες.

----------


## nnn

Από 1η Νοεμβρίου η απόδοχή των ψηφιακών εγγράφων σε τράπεζες/τηλεφωνία.

----------


## YAziDis

Πήρε παράταση;

----------


## nnn

> Πήρε παράταση;


Ναι....

----------


## YAziDis

$^^*#$@##$$#%#@$ :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## 8anos

Δεν έχουν βρει τρόπο να βγάζουν φωτοτυπία την οθόνη του κινητού;  :Razz:

----------


## patrickdrd

προφανως ηταν λιγο το διαστημα ωστε να αναπτυχθουν τα modules που θα διαβαζουν την πληροφορια,
δεν ξερω και αν θα διασυνδεονται ωστε να κανουν επαληθευση/επιβεβαιωση στοιχειων

----------


## Chingachgook

> Δεν έχουν βρει τρόπο να βγάζουν φωτοτυπία την οθόνη του κινητού;


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Χρωστάς τον καφέ που έχυσα

----------


## deniSun

> Από 1η Νοεμβρίου η απόδοχή των ψηφιακών εγγράφων σε τράπεζες/τηλεφωνία.


Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι θα έπαιρνε παράταση στο ελλαδιστάν.

----------


## user2163

Θα το είχαν πει νωρίτερα αλλά είχε πάρει παράταση η παράταση και μόλις τελείωσε, για αυτό το είπαν τώρα.

----------


## D_J_V

Προφανώς για την ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ το έκαναν που ζει ακόμα στο 1970 που ήταν ΑΓΡΟΤΙΚΗ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ ...

----------


## zeronero

Ενώ η ΕΤΕ βάζει φωτιά στην άσφαλτο...

----------


## thourios

Στην vodafone με ταλαιπώρησαν αφάνταστα για αλλαγή αριθμού ταυτότητας.  Εκεί που τους ρώτησα για κάποιο κατάστημα στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Μου δώσαν για διεύθυνση την διεύθυνση της δουλειάς μου εντελώς συμπωματικά γιατί κάποτε στο κτήριο υπήρχε Vodafone. Ρε πλάκα μου κάνετε τους λέω;  :Smile: .
Τέσπα βρίσκω ένα άλλο και έπρεπε να περιμένω άλλα 100 άτομα για να εξυπηρετηθώ.  Έχουν κλείσει στο μεταξύ σχεδόν όλα τα καταστήματα. Αν είναι για να σου πουλήσουν νούμερο καινούργιο σου στέλνουν courier. Δεν περιμένω κάτι καλύτερο από την Wind.
Πάντως ο υπάλληλος μου είπε ότι γίνεται χαμός με τα Πακιστανικά και για αυτό ζητούν την πρωτότυπη ταυτότητα.

----------


## deniSun

> Τέσπα βρίσκω ένα άλλο και έπρεπε να περιμένω άλλα 100 άτομα για να εξυπηρετηθώ.


Άσε μην συνεχίζεις.
Να σου πω εγώ την συνέχεια...
Φτάνεις στο υπάλληλο και σου λέει σε λάθος ουρά περίμενες.

----------


## jap

Off Topic


		Κάποτε είχαν και ραντεβού, την εποχή του κορωνοϊού έδιναν και κάτι χαρτάκια αυτοσχέδια, τώρα φαίνεται όλα καλά. Για vodafone μιλάω πάντα.  :Thumb down:

----------


## thourios

> Στην vodafone με ταλαιπώρησαν αφάνταστα για αλλαγή αριθμού ταυτότητας.  Εκεί που τους ρώτησα για κάποιο κατάστημα στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Μου δώσαν για διεύθυνση την διεύθυνση της δουλειάς μου εντελώς συμπωματικά γιατί κάποτε στο κτήριο υπήρχε Vodafone. Ρε πλάκα μου κάνετε τους λέω; .
> Τέσπα βρίσκω ένα άλλο και έπρεπε να περιμένω άλλα 100 άτομα για να εξυπηρετηθώ.  Έχουν κλείσει στο μεταξύ σχεδόν όλα τα καταστήματα. Αν είναι για να σου πουλήσουν νούμερο καινούργιο σου στέλνουν courier. Δεν περιμένω κάτι καλύτερο από την Wind.
> Πάντως ο υπάλληλος μου είπε ότι γίνεται χαμός με τα Πακιστανικά και για αυτό ζητούν την πρωτότυπη ταυτότητα.




Off Topic


		Συνεχίζω. Σήμερα Τράπεζα Πειραιώς. Από την εφαρμογή δεν Προχωράει εκεί που λέει Γίνε πελάτης. Λέει προέκυψε σφάλμα ακόμα και μετά από ταυτοποίηση μέσω του gov.gr. Το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο με βάζει σε ένα loop. Πρέπει να επισκεφτώ κατάστημα αλλά θέλει ραντεβού. Για άνοιγμα λογαριασμού μισθοδοσίας, γιατί αν δεν είναι στην Πειραιώς ο εργοδότης θα μου κρατάει 6 ευρώ τον μήνα. Παίρνω τηλέφωνο στο κατάστημα της περιοχής μου και εκεί δέκα φορές γιατί όλοι ήταν απασχολημένοι. Βρίσκω ραντεβού στην καλύτερη σε μια εβδομάδα. 
Μετά πάω ο ίδιος σε άλλο κατάστημα αυτοπροσώπως για να κλείσω πιο σύντομα ραντεβού. Σχεδόν άδειο τα  κατάστημα. Λέω τι θέλω. Ενεργοποίηση η νέο λογαριασμό. Είχα παλιά αλλά τον είχα κλείσει. Κάθισε μου λέει η υπάλληλος. Ξεκινάει τις ερωτήσεις και έψαχνε μέσα στον υπολογιστή περίπου μισή ώρα. Βρίσκει αυτά που θέλει και ταυτοποιεί αυτά που της λέω. Πρέπει να μου φέρεις αυτά. Της λέω τα έχω σε pdf. Μιας και ήρθα στα στέλνω επιτόπου από το κινητό. Όχι μου λέει θα τα τυπώσεις και θα τα φέρεις Σίγουρα μου λέει δεν έχεις απόδειξη κατοχής τηλεφώνου. Το έχω και αυτό στο cloud.
Ξέρεις μου λέει αλλά θέλει ραντεβού.  Καλά με έχεις μισή ώρα εδώ, με ρωτάς με ξανά ρωτάς έχω όλα αυτά που θες και τώρα μου λες να κλείσω ραντεβού σε μια εβδομάδα;
Μια κατάσταση χειρότερη από τον ΕΦΚΑ και το ίδιο το δημόσιο.  Δεν γ@μι@μαστε! Και είμαι από αυτούς που δεν βρίζω.  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## KostakisK

Βρε άνθρωπε λυπήσου τον κόπο σου, άσε να παίρνει προμήθεια 3 ευρώ μην ταλαπωρήσε έτσι

----------


## thourios

> Βρε άνθρωπε λυπήσου τον κόπο σου, άσε να παίρνει προμήθεια 3 ευρώ μην ταλαπωρήσε έτσι




Off Topic


		Όχι αγαπητέ. Μας μετακινούν από το κακό δημόσιο σε ιδιωτική εταιρεία και έχουν αρχίσει παρατράγουδα που δεν λέγονται και δεν μπορούν να γραφτούν πουθενά.

----------


## phantom77

Στις 19/9 έβγαλα νέα ταυτότητα και ακόμα δεν μπορώ να την προσθέσω στο wallet ή να ενημερώσω τράπεζες με το KyC.

Έστειλα ερώτημα στο support του KyC και μου απάντησαν το παρακάτω:




> Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι τα στοιχεία ταυτότητας που εμφανίζονται στην εφαρμογή eGov-KYC αντλούνται από τη βάση δεδομένων του Φορολογικού Μητρώου της ΑΑΔΕ. Προκειμένου να καταχωριστούν τα στοιχεία της νέας σας ταυτότητας, θα χρειαστεί να ενημερώσετε το Τμήμα Μητρώου της αρμόδιας Φορολογικής Αρχής (ΔΟΥ) στην οποία ανήκετε ή να επικοινωνήσετε με το Κέντρο Εξυπηρέτησης Φορολογουμένων της ΑΑΔΕ στο τηλέφωνο 213 162 1000 επιλογή 1 "Υπηρεσίες myAADE"


Έλα όμως που απο τις 20/9 (μία μόλις μέρα μετά την έκδοση της ταυτότητας) έχω λάβει αυτό απο την ΑΑΔΕ:




> ΣΑΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΜΗΤΡΩΟΥ TAXIS ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΤΡΩΟ ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΑΣ ΩΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΤΑΒΟΛΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΣΑΣ, ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΟΡΙΖΟΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΗΝ Α.1164/2019 ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΗ ΤΗΣ Α.Α.Δ.Ε.


Σήμερα έστειλα ερώτημα και στο support του wallet.

Έχουν μπλέξει ό,τι έχουν μπλέξει και θα τρέχω εγώ να τα ξεμπλέξω...

- - - Updated - - -

Απάντηση απο το support του  Wallet :




> Προσχώρηστε σε απεγκατάσταση & εκ νέου εγκατάσταση της εφαρμογής Gov.gr Wallet


Τζίφος, φυσικά.

- - - Updated - - -

Πρόσθεσα ξανά το άδεια οδήγησης και, ως εκ θαύματος, βλέπω την φωτογραφία που έδωσα για την νέα ταυτότητα.

Την ίδια την ταυτότητα βέβαια δεν με αφήνει να την προσθέσω...

----------


## deniSun

Σήμερα μου ήρθε mail και sms ότι ενημερώθηκε το ΑΦΜ μου γα το δίπλωμα οδήγησης.
Το έχω ενεργοποιήσει εδώ και ένα μήνα.

----------


## petasis

Τυχερός είσαι. Εγώ εδώ και 1,5 μήνα στο περίμενε.

----------


## YAziDis

https://www.naftemporiki.gr/society/...es-tilefonias/

Άντε και καλή αρχή!

----------


## Chingachgook

Θα μας βγάζουν φωτοτυπία το κινητό τώρα οι κινητοί  :Laughing:

----------


## petasis

Καλή αρχή, αλλά εγώ ακόμα δίπλωμα δεν είδα. 3 μήνες και ακόμα να γίνει κάτι με την αίτηση...  :Evil:

----------


## deniSun

> Καλή αρχή, αλλά εγώ ακόμα δίπλωμα δεν είδα. 3 μήνες και ακόμα να γίνει κάτι με την αίτηση...


Έκανες αίτηση ξανά ή περιμένεις στην αρχική.
Εγώ είχα κάνει αρχικά αίτηση,
μου ήρθε απάντηση
δεν μπόρεσα να την περάσω
έκανα ξανά αίτηση
πριν μου έρθει απάντηση την πέρασα κανονικά
και η απάντηση μου ήρθε μερικούς μήνες αργότερα.

----------


## petasis

> Έκανες αίτηση ξανά ή περιμένεις στην αρχική.
> Εγώ είχα κάνει αρχικά αίτηση,
> μου ήρθε απάντηση
> δεν μπόρεσα να την περάσω
> έκανα ξανά αίτηση
> πριν μου έρθει απάντηση την πέρασα κανονικά
> και η απάντηση μου ήρθε μερικούς μήνες αργότερα.


Δεν έχω λάβει απάντηση στο αρχικό αίτημα αρχές Αυγούστου, οπότε δεν μπορώ να κάνω αίτηση ξανά.

----------


## deniSun

Νομίζω ότι μπορείς να καταργήσεις την προηγούμενη και να κάνεις νέα.

----------


## BlueChris

> Καλή αρχή, αλλά εγώ ακόμα δίπλωμα δεν είδα. 3 μήνες και ακόμα να γίνει κάτι με την αίτηση...


25 του μήνα πήρα sms πως το δίπλωμα μου έχει πάει για εκτύπωση!!!!, Ούτε 6 μήνες δεν έχει κάνει μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## sadako

Τελικά με δίπλωμα έτυχε κανείς σε έλεγχο τροχαίας να μας πει εντυπώσεις; Κυκλοφορεί σε διπλανό φόρουμ εμπειρία χρήστη που (όπως ισχυρίζεται τουλάχιστον) παρόλο που είχε το ψηφιακό μαζί του του ζητούσαν το έντυπο και επειδή δεν το είχε του έκοψαν κλήση.

----------


## BlueChris

> Τελικά με δίπλωμα έτυχε κανείς σε έλεγχο τροχαίας να μας πει εντυπώσεις; Κυκλοφορεί σε διπλανό φόρουμ εμπειρία χρήστη που (όπως ισχυρίζεται τουλάχιστον) παρόλο που είχε το ψηφιακό μαζί του του ζητούσαν το έντυπο και επειδή δεν το είχε του έκοψαν κλήση.


Μετά από 2 ημέρες είδα και από το άλλο μάτι  :Smile:

----------


## phantom77

> Αυτό έλεγα κι εγώ απ το 2015 και δεν άλλαζα ταυτότητα. Τελικά δεν πήγαινε άλλο (έβλεπε ο κόσμος την φωτογραφία 35ετίας και γελούσε  ) και πριν μία εβδομάδα έβγαλα καινούρια.
> 
> Τα στοιχεία μου στο taxis (αριθμός, ημερομηνία και αρχή έκδοσης) έχουν ήδη ενημερωθεί, το KyC όμως είναι κενό, μάλλον επειδή δεν έχουν σκανάρει τη φωτογραφία.
> Ξέρει κάποιος πόσες μέρες χρειάζεται για να μην δοκιμάζω την εφαρμογή κάθε μέρα;


Δύο μήνες σχεδόν μετά την έκδοση της νέας μου ταυτότητας, το πρόβλημα με την προσθήκη της στο wallet παραμένει.

Η ιστορία έχει ως εξής: όταν πήγα στο τμήμα εκδόθηκαν *δύο* ταυτότητες στο όνομα μου. Η πρώτη ακυρώθηκε αμέσως λόγω τεχνικού προβλήματος και πήρα κανονικά την δεύτερη. Η ΑΑΔΕ όμως πήρε μόνο τον αριθμό της πρώτης, ακυρωμένης  και στο σύστημα της φαινόταν οτι δεν έχω ενεργή ταυτότητα.

Μετά από συνομιλία με την υποστήριξη των εφαρμογών Wallet και KyC βρέθηκε το λάθος και με έστειλαν στη ΔΟΥ μου για να αλλάξω τα στοιχεία (αν και είδα αργά οτι, μάλλον, αυτό γινόταν και online).

Πλέον το KyC λειτουργεί κανονικά και ενημερώθηκαν οι τράπεζες. Το Wallet όμως εξακολουθεί να βγάζει το (πολύ επεξηγηματικό...) μήνυμα "Κάτι πήγε στραβά, δοκιμάστε αργότερα" όταν πάω να προσθέσω την νέα μου ταυτότητα.

Ευτυχώς που έχω μπόλικα μαλλιά για να τραβάω...

----------


## pankostas

> Τελικά με δίπλωμα έτυχε κανείς σε έλεγχο τροχαίας να μας πει εντυπώσεις; Κυκλοφορεί σε διπλανό φόρουμ εμπειρία χρήστη που (όπως ισχυρίζεται τουλάχιστον) παρόλο που είχε το ψηφιακό μαζί του του ζητούσαν το έντυπο και επειδή δεν το είχε του έκοψαν κλήση.


Μην πιστεύεις ότι διαβάζεις! Το άρθρο ήταν γενικό και αόριστο. Αν είχε γίνει κάτι τέτοιο τουλάχιστον σε εμένα θα ήμουν πολύ συγκεκριμένος ποιο Τμήμα Τροχαίας αφορούσε και εγώ προσωπικά θα εδινα τα στοιχεία μου. 
Υπάρχει μεγάλη περίπτωση να είχε το δίπλωμα απλά σε φωτογραφία.
Γιατί όπως γράφει τον είπε ο τροχονόμος "εγώ που θες να ξέρω ότι δεν στο έχουν αφαιρέσει."
Στο gov φαίνονται τα διπλώματα που είναι σε ισχυ. Αν έχει αφαιρεθεί επίσης φαίνεται.
Οπότε πιστεύω είναι λίγο παπάρια το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δύο μήνες σχεδόν μετά την έκδοση της νέας μου ταυτότητας, το πρόβλημα με την προσθήκη της στο wallet παραμένει.
> 
> Η ιστορία έχει ως εξής: όταν πήγα στο τμήμα εκδόθηκαν *δύο* ταυτότητες στο όνομα μου. Η πρώτη ακυρώθηκε αμέσως λόγω τεχνικού προβλήματος και πήρα κανονικά την δεύτερη. Η ΑΑΔΕ όμως πήρε μόνο τον αριθμό της πρώτης, ακυρωμένης  και στο σύστημα της φαινόταν οτι δεν έχω ενεργή ταυτότητα.
> 
> Μετά από συνομιλία με την υποστήριξη των εφαρμογών Wallet και KyC βρέθηκε το λάθος και με έστειλαν στη ΔΟΥ μου για να αλλάξω τα στοιχεία (αν και είδα αργά οτι, μάλλον, αυτό γινόταν και online).
> 
> Πλέον το KyC λειτουργεί κανονικά και ενημερώθηκαν οι τράπεζες. Το Wallet όμως εξακολουθεί να βγάζει το (πολύ επεξηγηματικό...) μήνυμα "Κάτι πήγε στραβά, δοκιμάστε αργότερα" όταν πάω να προσθέσω την νέα μου ταυτότητα.
> 
> Ευτυχώς που έχω μπόλικα μαλλιά για να τραβάω...


Επίσης μπαίνοντας στο taxis φαίνεται ο αριθμός ταυτότητας που έχουμε. Αλλά που να φανταστείς ότι πήγε στη ΔΟΥ άλλος αριθμός!

----------


## k_koulos

σε πρόσφατη αλλαγή διπλώματος [λόγω λήξης και έκδοσης νέου]  στην εφαρμογή έπρεπε να αλλαχθεί χεράτα, για να περάσει η νέα ημερομηνία λήξης [διαγραφή το παλιό και μετά πέρασμα το νέο από την αρχή]

δεν ξέρω αν ειναι τεχνικά εύκολο, αλλά ειδικά για τους 65+ που αφορούν πολλές συχνές ανανεώσεις, θα έπρεπε να το δουν να γίνεται αυτόματα ,

----------


## phantom77

> Επίσης μπαίνοντας στο taxis φαίνεται ο αριθμός ταυτότητας που έχουμε. Αλλά που να φανταστείς ότι πήγε στη ΔΟΥ άλλος αριθμός!


Έλα ντε...
To είχα κοιτάξει. Στην περίπτωση μου όμως, η ακυρωμένη και η ενεργή ταυτότητα είχαν συνεχόμενους αριθμούς. Βλέπω βιαστικά τα στοιχεία, σωστά μου φάνηκαν. Δεν πρόσεξα οτι το τελευταίο ψηφίο ήταν διαφορετικό.

Άσε που στο τμήμα δεν μου είπαν τι είχε γίνει. Που να πάει το μυαλό μου.

Η αποθέωση πάντως είναι η εφαρμογή Gov.gr: εκεί δεν έχουν καμιά απο τις δύο ταυτότητες που εκδόθηκαν τώρα, έχουν αυτήν που έβγαλα πριν 35 χρόνια...

----------


## BlueChris

> Έλα ντε...
> To είχα κοιτάξει. Στην περίπτωση μου όμως, η ακυρωμένη και η ενεργή ταυτότητα είχαν συνεχόμενους αριθμούς. Βλέπω βιαστικά τα στοιχεία, σωστά μου φάνηκαν. Δεν πρόσεξα οτι το τελευταίο ψηφίο ήταν διαφορετικό.
> 
> Άσε που στο τμήμα δεν μου είπαν τι είχε γίνει. Που να πάει το μυαλό μου.
> 
> Η αποθέωση πάντως είναι η εφαρμογή Gov.gr: εκεί δεν έχουν καμιά απο τις δύο ταυτότητες που εκδόθηκαν τώρα, έχουν αυτήν που έβγαλα πριν 35 χρόνια...


Και δεν χαίρεσαι που είσαι τζοβενο? Απλά μην σκάσεις το κινητό σε έλεγχο αστυνομίας, σε βλέπω για απέλαση σαν ξένος με πολύ καλά ελληνικά, οπότε από εδώ και πέρα να κυκλοφορείς με την ταυτότητα στο στόμα  :Smile:

----------


## sadako

> Μην πιστεύεις ότι διαβάζεις! Το άρθρο ήταν γενικό και αόριστο. Αν είχε γίνει κάτι τέτοιο τουλάχιστον σε εμένα θα ήμουν πολύ συγκεκριμένος ποιο Τμήμα Τροχαίας αφορούσε και εγώ προσωπικά θα εδινα τα στοιχεία μου. 
> Υπάρχει μεγάλη περίπτωση να είχε το δίπλωμα απλά σε φωτογραφία.
> Γιατί όπως γράφει τον είπε ο τροχονόμος "εγώ που θες να ξέρω ότι δεν στο έχουν αφαιρέσει."
> Στο gov φαίνονται τα διπλώματα που είναι σε ισχυ. Αν έχει αφαιρεθεί επίσης φαίνεται.
> Οπότε πιστεύω είναι λίγο παπάρια το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Αν και γενικά δεν καταπίνω αμάσητο ο,τι γράφεται, για την προκειμένη περίπτωση επικοινώνησα μετά με τον ίδιο και μου έστειλε τα αποδεικτικά (την κλήση, την ένσταση αλλά και την δικαίωση στην ένσταση). Οπότε η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση τουλάχιστον δεν ήταν παπαριά. 

Προσωπικά ούτε εγώ πάντως θα δημοσίευα προσωπικά στοιχεία, περισσότερο για λόγους επιβεβαίωσης θα το ανέφερα για να δω αν είμαι ο μοναδικός στον οποίο συνέβη.

----------


## sdikr

Λέγαμε πριν για ασφάλεια κλπ


Και αυτά σύντομα στο wallet

https://www.newsauto.gr/news/sto-psi...onte-prostima/




> Στο ψηφιακό πορτοφόλι ΚΤΕΟ και ασφάλεια ΙΧ – Έρχονται πρόστιμα!

----------


## DOU

Ηλεκτρονικό υπερφακελωμα. :Razz:  Να τα έχεις όλα στο wallet αλλά να σου ζητάνε και το πρωτότυπο χαρτί.

----------


## thourios

Κάτι έλεγαν για την άδεια του οχήματος. Τι έγινε αυτό;

----------


## BlueChris

Θεϊκά όλα... και να ξεχαστείς να φορτίσεις να μείνεις από μπαταρία  :Smile:  ή να είσαι διακοπές στη Μυτιλήνη (ή Λέσβο  :Smile:  ) και να σου πάθει κάτι το κινητό... αντίο ζωή... χωρίς κανένα χαρτί... σούμπητος στη Μόρια χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## sdikr

> Θεϊκά όλα... και να ξεχαστείς να φορτίσεις να μείνεις από μπαταρία  ή να είσαι διακοπές στη Μυτιλήνη (ή Λέσβο  ) και να σου πάθει κάτι το κινητό... αντίο ζωή... χωρίς κανένα χαρτί... σούμπητος στη Μόρια χαχαχαχαχαχα


Σου κλέβουν το πορτοφόλι  (το κανονικό)   τι κάνεις μετά;
Πόσες ημέρες θα χάσεις για να βγάλεις ξανά τα έγγραφα;

----------


## BlueChris

> Σου κλέβουν το πορτοφόλι  (το κανονικό)   τι κάνεις μετά;
> Πόσες ημέρες θα χάσεις για να βγάλεις ξανά τα έγγραφα;


Θα έχω backup τα πάντα στο κινητό  :Smile:  .. με λίγα λόγια αντιμετωπίζω την όλη φάση σαν ηλεκτρονική ευκολία και φυσικά έχω τα πάντα και εγώ στο κινητό μου και αυτό θα χρησιμοποιώ να δείχνω, αλλά πάντα μα πάντα θα έχω και τα χαρτιά μου μαζί.
Win Win  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Θα έχω backup τα πάντα στο κινητό  .. με λίγα λόγια αντιμετωπίζω την όλη φάση σαν ηλεκτρονική ευκολία και φυσικά έχω τα πάντα και εγώ στο κινητό μου και αυτό θα χρησιμοποιώ να δείχνω, αλλά πάντα μα πάντα θα έχω και τα χαρτιά μου μαζί.
> Win Win


Εγώ πάντως πιάνω τον εαυτό μου αρκετές φορές να φέυγω απο το σπίτι χωρίς πορτοφόλι,  χρήματα και έγγραφα είναι στο κινητό,

----------


## BlueChris

> Εγώ πάντως πιάνω τον εαυτό μου αρκετές φορές να φέυγω απο το σπίτι χωρίς πορτοφόλι,  χρήματα και έγγραφα είναι στο κινητό,


Και εγώ το κάνω επίτηδες.. για δικαιολογία να μην αγοράζω στο μικρό ότι τούρθει χαχαχαχα (δεν ξέρει πως κάνω τα πάντα από το κινητό )

----------


## tsigarid

Μακάρι να έρθουν ΟΛΑ στο κινητό. Αν στο κλέψουν, remote wipe και restore στο καινούριο.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Δεν θα μεγαλώσετε κουφάλες ?

Να ψάχνετε τα γυαλιά να διαβάσετε το κινητό ?  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν θα μεγαλώσετε κουφάλες ?
> 
> Να ψάχνετε τα γυαλιά να διαβάσετε το κινητό ?


Στο κινητό μπορείς να κάνεις ζουμ και να επιλέξεις μεγαλύτερη γραμματοσειρά,  στην χάρτινη ταυτότητα όχι

----------


## adiS

επίσης μπορεί να έχεις και ένα selfie stick ώστε να το κρατάς όσο ποιο μακριά μπορείς για να διαβάσεις.

----------


## Chingachgook

> Δεν θα μεγαλώσετε κουφάλες ?
> 
> Να ψάχνετε τα γυαλιά να διαβάσετε το κινητό ?


Το έχουμε ήδη αυτό κύριε!

 :Sorry:  :Embarassed:  :Razz:

----------


## tsigarid

> Δεν θα μεγαλώσετε κουφάλες ?
> 
> Να ψάχνετε τα γυαλιά να διαβάσετε το κινητό ?


Πολυεστιακά FTW!

----------


## BlueChris

> Πολυεστιακά FTW!


Μαζί σου αλλά όχι για οθόνη μεγαλύτερη  από 20".... Αλλιώς είσαι σαν τον Steeve Wonder παθαίνοντας λαιμικό (το ανάποδο του αυχενικού). Το λέω γιατί την πάτησα και έφτιαξα 2α απλά γυαλιά για να μπορώ να δω οθόνη....

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Πολυεστιακά FTW!


Γιατί αυτά δεν χάνονται ?  :Razz: 
Να τα βάλεις στο ψυγείο και να τα ξεχάσεις ?

----------


## deniSun

> Μακάρι να έρθουν ΟΛΑ στο κινητό. Αν στο κλέψουν, remote wipe και restore στο καινούριο.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## phantom77

> Δύο μήνες σχεδόν μετά την έκδοση της νέας μου ταυτότητας, το πρόβλημα με την προσθήκη της στο wallet παραμένει.
> Πλέον το KyC λειτουργεί κανονικά και ενημερώθηκαν οι τράπεζες. Το Wallet όμως εξακολουθεί να βγάζει το (πολύ επεξηγηματικό...) μήνυμα "Κάτι πήγε στραβά, δοκιμάστε αργότερα" όταν πάω να προσθέσω την νέα μου ταυτότητα.


Τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν της εφαρμογής. Μετά απο μια εκκαθάριση δούλεψε σωστά και μπήκε η νέα ταυτότητα χωρίς πρόβλημα,




> Δεν θα μεγαλώσετε κουφάλες ?
> 
> Να ψάχνετε τα γυαλιά να διαβάσετε το κινητό ?


Για εμάς έχουν βάλει τόσο μεγάλη γραμματοσειρά στην εφαρμογή  :Razz:

----------


## drberto

> .. σούμπητος στη Μόρια χαχαχαχαχαχα


Στο Καρα Τεπε...Η Μορια εχει κλεισει απο το 2020. :Wink:

----------


## BlueChris

> Στο Καρα Τεπε...Η Μορια εχει κλεισει απο το 2020.


Δίκιο έχεις... 

Το δίπλωμα ακόμα το περιμένω εγώ ... 4 Νοέμβρη έφαγα μήνυμα πως πάει για εκτύπωση και θέλει περίπου 2 βδομάδες... Από τότε ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση.

----------


## deniSun

Θηρευτές προσωπικών δεδομένων οι εφαρμογές του GOV.GR για κινητά

----------


## sdikr

> Θηρευτές προσωπικών δεδομένων οι εφαρμογές του GOV.GR για κινητά


Τους πειράζει πάρα πολύ ο Πιερρακάκης τελικά

----------


## thourios

> Θηρευτές προσωπικών δεδομένων οι εφαρμογές του GOV.GR για κινητά


Η efsyn περίμενες να γράωει κάτι διαφορετικό;

----------


## dimyok

Το myhealth ειναι mydeath γενικα με app η χωρις .....Και φταινε οι γιατροι βασικα αυτοι που κανουν προβληματα συνεχεια

----------


## deniSun

Εγώ το έγραψα για να μηνούμε στην ουσία.
Αν είναι να το δούμε κομματικά ας το μεταφέρουμε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα με τις πολιτικές συζητήσεις.
Και στο κάτω κάτω τι περιμένατε;
Να το δείτε στο πρώτο θέμα ή τον ελεύθερο τύπο;
Ή μήπως να καταθέσει επερώτηση στην βουλή ο βιβλιοπώλης;

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ το έγραψα για να μηνούμε στην ουσία.
> Αν είναι να το δούμε κομματικά ας το μεταφέρουμε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα με τις πολιτικές συζητήσεις.
> Και στο κάτω κάτω τι περιμένατε;
> Να το δείτε στο πρώτο θέμα ή τον ελεύθερο τύπο;
> Ή μήπως να καταθέσει επερώτηση στην βουλή ο βιβλιοπώλης;


Μα δεν έχει κάποια άλλη ουσία, πολιτικό το κάνει ο efsyn.

----------


## BlueChris

Εγώ βλέπω κάτι απαράδεκτο να γίνεται στην χώρα... όλοι συνεννοούνται μεταξύ τους για να φάνε τον δικό μου. Πράγμα απαράδεκτο και λάθος.  :Crazy:

----------


## deniSun

> Μα δεν έχει κάποια άλλη ουσία, πολιτικό το κάνει ο efsyn.


Τα ερωτήματα που τέθηκαν δεν βλέπω να έχουν κάποιο πολιτικό χρώμα.

----------


## petasis

> Τα ερωτήματα που τέθηκαν δεν βλέπω να έχουν κάποιο πολιτικό χρώμα.


Βλέπεις μόνο ερωτήματα; Εγώ στο άρθρο βλέπω και συμπεράσματα...  :Razz: 
Όχι απλά πολιτικό, μπορεί να βλέπω και κομματικό χρώμα. Μπορεί να είναι και η ιδέα μου...  :Razz:

----------


## deniSun

> Βλέπεις μόνο ερωτήματα; Εγώ στο άρθρο βλέπω και συμπεράσματα... 
> Όχι απλά πολιτικό, μπορεί να βλέπω και κομματικό χρώμα. Μπορεί να είναι και η ιδέα μου...


Μιλάω για τα ερωτήματα και τόνισα παραπάνω να μείνουμε μόνο σε αυτά.
Για πες μου λοιπόν τι χρώμα βλέπεις στις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις;



> Ποια η χρησιμότητα και η αξιοποίηση της άδειας αναγνωριστικού διαφήμισης σε mobile εφαρμογές του GOV.GR;
>     Γιατί ζητείται άδεια πρόσβασης στην ακριβή τοποθεσία του κινητού;
>     Εχει ελεγχθεί ο κώδικας των εφαρμογών από ανεξάρτητη υπηρεσία για την ασφάλεια των προσωπικών δεδομένων;


Η πρώτη από αριστερό;
Η δεύτερη από σοσιαλιστή;
Η τρίτη από ακροδεξιό;

----------


## sdikr

> Μιλάω για τα ερωτήματα και τόνισα παραπάνω να μείνουμε μόνο σε αυτά.
> Για πες μου λοιπόν τι χρώμα βλέπεις στις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις;
> 
> Η πρώτη από αριστερό;
> Η δεύτερη από σοσιαλιστή;
> Η τρίτη από ακροδεξιό;


Μόλις είδα το gov wallet. myhealth    δεν ζητάει location,  δεν έκατσα να ψάξω κάποια άλλη εφαρμογή.
Το advertising ID μήπως είναι κάτι που ζητάει σαν default το android όταν γίνεται χρήση google  play services

https://support.google.com/googlepla.../6048248?hl=en
Το όποιο ο τελικός χρήστης έχει δυνατότητα επιλογής opt-out
Οι εφαρμογές κάνουν σύνδεση σε υπηρεσίες του gov και τραβάνε απο εκεί τα δεδομένα.

Ακόμα αν δοκιμάσεις το Myhealth.gov.gr είναι κανονικά secured,  ίσως κάποια στιγμή να είχε θέμα και απλά το κρατήσανε screenshot



Πραγματικά το ξαναλέω,  ναι να συζητήσουμε αν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα,  αλλά αυτά που αναφέρει το efsyn είναι απλά πολιτικό θέμα, σάλτσες κλπ

Λένε πχ  



> Η προσπάθεια web υλοποίησης του MyHealth στο gov.gr παραπέμπει σε... μη ασφαλή ιστοσελίδα (http -χωρίς κρυπτογράφηση), για διαχείριση ευαίσθητων προσωπικών δεδομένων!


Και δίνουν screenshot ότι έχει θέμα το certificate  :Wink:

----------


## zeronero

> Το όποιο ο τελικός χρήστης έχει δυνατότητα επιλογής opt-out


https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2022/0...20the%20future.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μόλις είδα το gov wallet. myhealth    δεν ζητάει location,  δεν έκατσα να ψάξω κάποια άλλη εφαρμογή.


Μόνο το gov.gr ζητάει από αυτές που έλεγξα:

appodixi
Covid Free GR
Covid Free GR Wallet
Gov.gr
Gov.gr Wallet
myErgani
MyHealth

----------


## deniSun

Το gov wallet έχει πάρει δικαιώματα σε εμένα μόνο για κάμερα και notifications με android 13.

----------


## zeronero

> Το gov wallet έχει πάρει δικαιώματα σε εμένα μόνο για κάμερα και notifications με android 13.


Και σε εμένα, άλλωστε αυτά τα δύο ζητάει μόνο, δεν έχει κάτι παραπάνω.
Αναφέρομαι στο gov.gr όμως, την εφαρμογή θυρίδας κτλ.

----------


## petasis

> Μιλάω για τα ερωτήματα και τόνισα παραπάνω να μείνουμε μόνο σε αυτά.
> Για πες μου λοιπόν τι χρώμα βλέπεις στις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις;
> 
> Η πρώτη από αριστερό;
> Η δεύτερη από σοσιαλιστή;
> Η τρίτη από ακροδεξιό;


Για πες, να το βγάλω, κινδυνεύω; Με παρακολουθούν;

----------


## bomberb17

Πάντως το τελευταίο που γράφει η ΕΦΣΥΝ είναι σωστό




> Από τη συζήτηση προέκυψε η πρόθεση να ανοίξει σε μεσοπρόθεσμο χρονικό ορίζοντα ο κώδικας των βασικών εφαρμογών στο GitHub, για να βοηθήσει και στην αύξηση της εμπιστοσύνης των χρηστών.

----------


## tsigarid

Με εντυπωσιάζετε όλοι εσείς που κάνατε κλικ σε link της efsyn, και πήγατε και ένα βήμα παρακάτω και διαβάσατε και το άρθρο!  :Razz:

----------


## petasis

> Με εντυπωσιάζετε όλοι εσείς που κάνατε κλικ σε link της efsyn, και πήγατε και ένα βήμα παρακάτω και διαβάσατε και το άρθρο!


Εγώ είπα ότι δεν είναι εδώ ρεντιτ, μπας και είναι άρθρο που έχει μια βάση. Αλλά εντάξει, τυπική εφσυν.

----------


## deniSun

> Με εντυπωσιάζετε όλοι εσείς που κάνατε κλικ σε link της efsyn, και πήγατε και ένα βήμα παρακάτω και διαβάσατε και το άρθρο!


Εγώ πάλι εντυπωσιάζομαι με την κομματικοποίηση των πάντων.
Στο Κόντρα βλέπετε δελτίο καιρό ή....;

----------


## tsigarid

Off Topic





> Εγώ πάλι εντυπωσιάζομαι με την κομματικοποίηση των πάντων.
> Στο Κόντρα βλέπετε δελτίο καιρό ή....;


Πλάκα κάνεις έτσι; Δε μιλάμε για ένα ελαφρώς προκατειλημμένο site, αλλά για ένα κατ' ουσίαν κομματικό όργανο.

----------


## petasis

> Εγώ πάλι εντυπωσιάζομαι με την κομματικοποίηση των πάντων.
> Στο Κόντρα βλέπετε δελτίο καιρό ή....;


Δεν νομίζω ότι κομματικοποιούμε τα πάντα, αλλά ένα άρθρο κομματικής προπαγάνδας από κομματική εφημερίδα κάνει εντύπωση όταν χρησιμοποιείται σαν πηγή για συζήτηση.

----------


## BlueChris

> Δεν νομίζω ότι κομματικοποιούμε τα πάντα, αλλά ένα άρθρο κομματικής προπαγάνδας από κομματική εφημερίδα κάνει εντύπωση όταν χρησιμοποιείται σαν πηγή για συζήτηση.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου αλλά το Κόντρα είναι ελάχιστο όταν έχεις ένα κομματικό κανάλι που το βλέπει ο περισσότερος κόσμος όπως ο ΣΚΑΙ να κάνει προπαγάνδα 24/7, η συζήτηση τελειώνει εκεί.

----------


## deniSun

> Πλάκα κάνεις έτσι; Δε μιλάμε για ένα ελαφρώς προκατειλημμένο site, αλλά για ένα κατ' ουσίαν κομματικό όργανο.


Προφανώς δεν έδωσες μεγάλη προσοχή στην δεύτερη πρόταση που έγραψα.
Γιατί αν την διάβασες και συνεχίζεις
τότε οι νεότεροι σε ηλικία που μας διαβάζουν
καλό θα είναι να ετοιμάζουν τις βαλίτσες τους για άλλη χώρα.

----------


## goldenaura

> Προφανώς δεν έδωσες μεγάλη προσοχή στην δεύτερη πρόταση που έγραψα.
> Γιατί αν την διάβασες και συνεχίζεις
> τότε οι νεότεροι σε ηλικία που μας διαβάζουν
> καλό θα είναι να ετοιμάζουν τις βαλίτσες τους για άλλη χώρα.


Το να παίρνουμε σοβαρά την ΕΦΣΥΝ σε θέματα τεχνολογίας, είναι σαν να παίρνουμε σοβαρά το Wired σε θέματα μαγειρικής.

----------


## bomberb17

> Το να παίρνουμε σοβαρά την ΕΦΣΥΝ σε θέματα τεχνολογίας, είναι σαν να παίρνουμε σοβαρά το Wired σε θέματα μαγειρικής.


Τουλάχιστον προσπαθήσανε..

----------


## DOU

Προβληματικές αρκετές εφαρμογές του gov τελικά.

----------


## minas

> Το να παίρνουμε σοβαρά την ΕΦΣΥΝ σε θέματα τεχνολογίας, είναι σαν να παίρνουμε σοβαρά το Wired σε θέματα μαγειρικής.


Προσπαθώ να μην απορρίπτω κάτι αποκλειστικά εξαιτίας της πηγής. Το μόνο που καταφέρνει κανείς έτσι είναι να δέχεται στρεβλή πληροφόρηση.
Και η συγκεκριμένη είδηση έχει κάνα-δυο σημεία που τεχνικά έχουν βάση.

----------


## tsigarid

> Προφανώς δεν έδωσες μεγάλη προσοχή στην δεύτερη πρόταση που έγραψα.
> Γιατί αν την διάβασες και συνεχίζεις
> τότε οι νεότεροι σε ηλικία που μας διαβάζουν
> καλό θα είναι να ετοιμάζουν τις βαλίτσες τους για άλλη χώρα.


Δεν ξέρω τι είναι το Κόντρα.

----------


## sdikr

> Προσπαθώ να μην απορρίπτω κάτι αποκλειστικά εξαιτίας της πηγής. Το μόνο που καταφέρνει κανείς έτσι είναι να δέχεται στρεβλή πληροφόρηση.
> Και η συγκεκριμένη είδηση έχει κάνα-δυο σημεία που τεχνικά έχουν βάση.


Τα όποια είναι ποια; 
Ετσί για να ξεκινήσουμε την συζήτηση

----------


## bomberb17

> Τα όποια είναι ποια; 
> Ετσί για να ξεκινήσουμε την συζήτηση


#992

----------


## sdikr

> #992


Αυτό είναι ένα και έχουμε δει το κατά πόσο το open source δεν έχει θέματα ασφαλείας ή ότι κάποιος θα τα δει

----------


## minas

> Αυτό είναι ένα και έχουμε δει το κατά πόσο το open source δεν έχει θέματα ασφαλείας ή ότι κάποιος θα τα δει


Το open source και το code review είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα, και τα δύο μαζί οπωσδήποτε αυξάνουν και ασφάλεια και διαφάνεια.

----------


## petasis

> Το open source και το code review είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα, και τα δύο μαζί οπωσδήποτε αυξάνουν και ασφάλεια και διαφάνεια.


Γιατί πρέπει να είναι οι εφαρμογές του κράτους ανοικτό λογισμικό; Ποιο άλλο κράτος της ΕΕ τις δίνει σαν ανοικτό λογισμικό;

----------


## BlueChris

> Γιατί πρέπει να είναι οι εφαρμογές του κράτους ανοικτό λογισμικό; Ποιο άλλο κράτος της ΕΕ τις δίνει σαν ανοικτό λογισμικό;


Γιατί όλοι μας θαυμάζουν, Ελλάδα 2.0
Δεν πήγε ο Άδωνις Γερμανία και έκλαιγαν μόλις τους έδειξε το gov?

Αυτή η γνώση λοιπόν πρέπει να μοιραστεί παγκόσμια, όπως η Toyota πχ ελευθέρωσε όλη την τεχνολογία των υβριδικών πριν λίγα χρόνια.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Γιατί όλοι μας θαυμάζουν, Ελλάδα 2.0
> Δεν πήγε ο Άδωνις Γερμανία και έκλαιγαν μόλις τους έδειξε το gov?
> 
> Αυτή η γνώση λοιπόν πρέπει να μοιραστεί παγκόσμια, όπως η Toyota πχ ελευθέρωσε όλη την τεχνολογία των υβριδικών πριν λίγα χρόνια.


Τέτοια λες και σε θαυμάζω  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Το open source και το code review είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα, και τα δύο μαζί οπωσδήποτε αυξάνουν και ασφάλεια και διαφάνεια.


Και όπως είπα,  πρόσφατα διαβάζαμε για  security flaw που υπήρχε σε  πρόγραμμα ανοιχτού κώδικα δεκαετίες και κανείς δεν το είδε.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Και όπως είπα,  πρόσφατα διαβάζαμε για  security flaw που υπήρχε σε  πρόγραμμα ανοιχτού κώδικα δεκαετίες και κανείς δεν το είδε.


Σε αυτή την ζωή παίζεις με πιθανότητες.
Στην επόμενη δεν ξέρω, ακόμα.

Στο open source διαλέγω εγώ, σε κλειστό κώδικα διαλέγει η εταιρεία, διαλέξτε και πάρτε.

Οσο για την ασφάλεια ms google μεγάλες εταιρείες δεν λέω, αλλά εταιρείες.
Προτιμάω τις κινέζικες  :Razz: 
Είναι θέμα απόστασης ..

----------


## sdikr

> Σε αυτή την ζωή παίζεις με πιθανότητες.
> Στην επόμενη δεν ξέρω, ακόμα.
> 
> Στο open source διαλέγω εγώ, σε κλειστό κώδικα διαλέγει η εταιρεία, διαλέξτε και πάρτε.
> 
> Οσο για την ασφάλεια ms google μεγάλες εταιρείες δεν λέω, αλλά εταιρείες.
> Προτιμάω τις κινέζικες 
> Είναι θέμα απόστασης ..


Η επιλογή μου είναι ανάμεσα σε εσένα και την εταιρία; 
Σίγουρα όχι εσένα

----------


## minas

> Και όπως είπα,  πρόσφατα διαβάζαμε για  security flaw που υπήρχε σε  πρόγραμμα ανοιχτού κώδικα δεκαετίες και κανείς δεν το είδε.


Εάν δεν ήταν open source, πιθανόν να μην το ξέραμε ακόμα.
Μια και εγώ απάντησα την ερώτησή σου και ξεκινήσαμε τη συζήτηση: Θεωρείς ότι ο ανοιχτός κώδικας και η αξιολόγηση κώδικα δεν είναι χρήσιμα; Η ότι δεν πρέπει να διαβάζει κανείς ΕφΣυν για να μην κολλήσει τίποτα; Γιατί όπως κουνάς το τέρμα δεν έχω καταλάβει εάν θέλεις να καταλήξεις κάπου ή απλά να κάνεις το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου (και αυτό θεμιτό).

----------


## sdikr

> Εάν δεν ήταν open source, πιθανόν να μην το ξέραμε ακόμα.
> Μια και εγώ απάντησα την ερώτησή σου και ξεκινήσαμε τη συζήτηση: Θεωρείς ότι ο ανοιχτός κώδικας και η αξιολόγηση κώδικα δεν είναι χρήσιμα; Η ότι δεν πρέπει να διαβάζει κανείς ΕφΣυν για να μην κολλήσει τίποτα; Γιατί όπως κουνάς το τέρμα δεν έχω καταλάβει εάν θέλεις να καταλήξεις κάπου ή απλά να κάνεις το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου (και αυτό θεμιτό).


Θεωρώ πως το open source δεν είναι κάτι που βοηθάει στην ασφάλεια,  νομίζω είναι ξεκάθαρο απο αυτά που γράφω εδω καθώς και αυτά που έχω γράψει κατα καιρούς.
Και για την efsyn έχω γράψει πιο πίσω, εκεί που αναφέρεται στην περίπτωση που είχε self signed certificate σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, ενώ κανονικά δουλεύει με https και κανονικό certificate. αλλά αυτοί λέγανε πως δεν έχει καθόλου κρυπτογράφηση ,  καθώς και στο οτι όλες οι εφαρμογές ζητάνε τοποθεσία, κάτι δεν ισχύει. 

Κάλυψα τα τέρματα σου;

----------


## 8anos

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι από την στιγμή που μια εφαρμογή αναπτύσσεται χρησιμοποιώντας δημόσιο χρήμα θα πρέπει να είναι ανοικτού κώδικα ώστε οποίος θέλει και μπορεί να βλέπει ακριβώς τι κάνει και εάν θέλει κάποιος να μπορεί χρησιμοποιήσει τον κώδικα για την ανάπτυξη μιας άλλης εφαρμογής πχ στην δεδομένη περίπτωση εφαρμογή πιστοποίησης σε επιχειρήσεις ή δημόσιες υπηρεσίες στην τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση για παράδειγμα.

----------


## sdikr

> Γνώμη μου είναι ότι από την στιγμή που μια εφαρμογή αναπτύσσεται χρησιμοποιώντας δημόσιο χρήμα θα πρέπει να είναι ανοικτού κώδικα ώστε οποίος θέλει και μπορεί να βλέπει ακριβώς τι κάνει και εάν θέλει κάποιος να μπορεί χρησιμοποιήσει τον κώδικα για την ανάπτυξη μιας άλλης εφαρμογής πχ στην δεδομένη περίπτωση εφαρμογή πιστοποίησης σε επιχειρήσεις ή δημόσιες υπηρεσίες στην τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση για παράδειγμα.


Αυτό είναι κάτι που μπορεί να γίνει μέσω api,  ηδη παρέχεται η δυνατότητα στο data.gov.gr για διάφορες εφαρμογές
Το ίδιο μπορεί να γίνει για την πιστοποίηση,  που λογικά γίνεται καθώς υπάρχει διασύνδεση με την τράπεζες και δεν έχει να κάνει με τον κώδικα τον εφαρμογών
Ναι το να είναι διαθέσιμο σε api για να μεταφερθεί η πιστοποίηση αυτή και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις   είναι κάτι που σίγουρα θα ήταν χρήσιμο, όπως πχ τώρα κάνουμε χρήση του gmail account για πιστοποίηση σε διαφορές εφαρμογές.  
Βέβαια μετά θα είχαμε κάποιο άρθρο που να λέει πως πουλάνε και αυτά τα δεδομένα

----------


## BlueChris

Η δικιά μου γνώμη είναι πως τα καρακλείνεις όλα χωρίς κώδικα στον αέρα και τέλος. Αυτή είναι η μέγιστη ασφάλεια. Ο κώδικας χύμα στο κύμα είναι προσβάσιμος από όλους τους μη καλοθελητες οπότε αν υπάρχει κάτι στραβό θα ανακαλυφθεί πολύ πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## sdikr

> Η δικιά μου γνώμη είναι πως τα καρακλείνεις όλα χωρίς κώδικα στον αέρα και τέλος. Αυτή είναι η μέγιστη ασφάλεια. Ο κώδικας χύμα στο κύμα είναι προσβάσιμος από όλους τους μη καλοθελητες οπότε αν υπάρχει κάτι στραβό θα ανακαλυφθεί πολύ πιο γρήγορα.


Είναι και αυτό,  μπορεί όντως κάποιος να βρει το σφάλμα και να το αναφέρει, μπορεί πάλι να το βρει και να το εκμεταλλευτεί.

----------


## tsigarid

> Σε αυτή την ζωή παίζεις με πιθανότητες.
> Στην επόμενη δεν ξέρω, ακόμα.
> 
> Στο open source διαλέγω εγώ, σε κλειστό κώδικα διαλέγει η εταιρεία, διαλέξτε και πάρτε.
> 
> Οσο για την ασφάλεια ms google μεγάλες εταιρείες δεν λέω, αλλά εταιρείες.
> Προτιμάω τις κινέζικες 
> Είναι θέμα απόστασης ..


Τι ακριβώς διαλέγεις εσύ; Κάνεις προσωπικά code review; Γιατί και εμένα μου αρέσει το open source, αλλά αν το καλοσκεφτείς απλά πιστεύω χωρίς επιχειρήματα ότι είναι καλύτερο. Εκτός απειροελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων, όλοι κάνουμε το ίδιο. Θυμίζει θρησκεία.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Τι ακριβώς διαλέγεις εσύ; Κάνεις προσωπικά code review; Γιατί και εμένα μου αρέσει το open source, αλλά αν το καλοσκεφτείς απλά πιστεύω χωρίς επιχειρήματα ότι είναι καλύτερο. Εκτός απειροελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων, όλοι κάνουμε το ίδιο. Θυμίζει θρησκεία.


Γενικά προτιμάω open source λύσεις.
Και δεν κάνω review.

Πολλά προγράμματα open είναι κορυφαία γιατί αυτοί που τα φτιάχνουν δεν περιμένουν να ζήσουν από αυτά.

----------


## bomberb17

> Γνώμη μου είναι ότι από την στιγμή που μια εφαρμογή αναπτύσσεται χρησιμοποιώντας δημόσιο χρήμα θα πρέπει να είναι ανοικτού κώδικα ώστε οποίος θέλει και μπορεί να βλέπει ακριβώς τι κάνει και εάν θέλει κάποιος να μπορεί χρησιμοποιήσει τον κώδικα για την ανάπτυξη μιας άλλης εφαρμογής πχ στην δεδομένη περίπτωση εφαρμογή πιστοποίησης σε επιχειρήσεις ή δημόσιες υπηρεσίες στην τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση για παράδειγμα.


Συμφωνώ. Ο κύριος λόγος να έχεις κλειστό κώδικα είναι για να μην σου κλέψουν την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία, οπότε από τη στιγμή που πρόκειται για εφαρμογή του δημοσίου ο κώδικας θα πρέπει να είναι ανοιχτός (εκτός αν υπάρχει άλλος σοβαρός λόγος που δεν γνωρίζουμε).
Στο κάτω κάτω η ασφάλεια του app πρέπει να βασίζεται στην κρυπτογράφηση και στα κλειδιά, και όχι σε security through obscurity.

----------


## Yonko

Η ασφάλεια από αδυναμία ανάγνωσης του κώδικα ελαχιστοποιείται όσο αυξάνονται οι χρήστες. Σε ένα δημόσιο software είναι ανύπαρκτη (ή μάλλον καλύτερα, αρνητική!). Όταν είναι κλειστού κώδικα, δε σημαίνει πως δεν μπορούν ανεπιθύμητοι να επιτεθούν. Υπάρχουν κατάλληλα εργαλεία γι' αυτό (pattern matches, dynamic attacks etc.). Αντίθετα, άτομα τα οποία πρόκειται να βρουν προβλήματα και να συνεισφέρουν "κλειδώνονται" έξω από το project.

----------


## sdikr

> Η ασφάλεια από αδυναμία ανάγνωσης του κώδικα ελαχιστοποιείται όσο αυξάνονται οι χρήστες. Σε ένα δημόσιο software είναι ανύπαρκτη (ή μάλλον καλύτερα, αρνητική!). Όταν είναι κλειστού κώδικα, δε σημαίνει πως δεν μπορούν ανεπιθύμητοι να επιτεθούν. Υπάρχουν κατάλληλα εργαλεία γι' αυτό (pattern matches, dynamic attacks etc.). Αντίθετα, άτομα τα οποία πρόκειται να βρουν προβλήματα και να συνεισφέρουν "κλειδώνονται" έξω από το project.



Οχι και έχουμε και αρκετές περιπτώσεις που δεν έχει βρεθεί το πρόβλημα σε κάτι που είναι ανοιχτό σε δις χρήστες 
https://arstechnica.com/information-...-linux-distro/

----------


## pankostas

> Τα ερωτήματα που τέθηκαν δεν βλέπω να έχουν κάποιο πολιτικό χρώμα.


Για την ΕΦΣΥΝ λες?  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Με εντυπωσιάζετε όλοι εσείς που κάνατε κλικ σε link της efsyn, και πήγατε και ένα βήμα παρακάτω και διαβάσατε και το άρθρο!


Χαχαχαχαχ

- - - Updated - - -




> Το να παίρνουμε σοβαρά την ΕΦΣΥΝ σε θέματα τεχνολογίας, είναι σαν να παίρνουμε σοβαρά το Wired σε θέματα μαγειρικής.


Καλό!!! Χαχαχα!

----------


## Yonko

> Οχι και έχουμε και αρκετές περιπτώσεις που δεν έχει βρεθεί το πρόβλημα σε κάτι που είναι ανοιχτό σε δις χρήστες 
> https://arstechnica.com/information-...-linux-distro/


Δε βλέπω πουθενά να λέει πως το πρόβλημα βρέθηκε αφότου κάποιος διάβασε πηγαία αρχεία του Polkit. Είναι εντελώς δυνατό να έγινε με μία από τις μεθόδους που ανέφερα.

Το ότι το πρόβλημα εντοπίστηκε και λύθηκε μέσα σε 2 βδομάδες από την ανοιχτή κοινότητα των Linux distro αποδεικνύει ακριβώς αυτό που λέω. Ασφάλεια η οποία προέρχεται από διαφάνεια.

----------


## sdikr

> Δε βλέπω πουθενά να λέει πως το πρόβλημα βρέθηκε αφότου κάποιος διάβασε πηγαία αρχεία του Polkit. Είναι εντελώς δυνατό να έγινε με μία από τις μεθόδους που ανέφερα.
> 
> Το ότι το πρόβλημα εντοπίστηκε και λύθηκε μέσα σε 2 βδομάδες από την ανοιχτή κοινότητα των Linux distro αποδεικνύει ακριβώς αυτό που λέω. Ασφάλεια η οποία προέρχεται από διαφάνεια.


Το πρόβλημα ήταν ανοιχτό για 12 χρόνια,  ένα άλλο πάλι το 2017 για 8
Δεν εντοπίστηκε μέσα σε δυο βδομάδες

----------


## chocbhed

εν κατακλειδι, οποιος διαβασε το αρθρο της ΕΦΣΥΝ και πιστευει οτι οντως ισχυουν οσα γραφονται, μπορει ανετα να μην χρησιμοποιει τις υπηρεσιες των οποιων gov (wallet, gov.gr health, ergani κλπ) και να χρησιμοποιει τις αντιστοιχερς υπηρεσιες (με τις ουρες τους) και εμεις οι υπολοιποι θα συνεχισουμε με την χρηση των ψηφιακων υπηρεσιων.

----------


## Yonko

> Το πρόβλημα ήταν ανοιχτό για 12 χρόνια,  ένα άλλο πάλι το 2017 για 8
> Δεν εντοπίστηκε μέσα σε δυο βδομάδες


Όταν εντοπίστηκε πήρε 2 βδομάδες για να λυθεί, αυτό εννοώ. 

Για τα Windows τι λέει η μηχανή αναζήτησης; Από cisa gov φαίνονται περισσότερα τα exploits για closed-source software: https://www.cisa.gov/known-exploited...lities-catalog

----------


## bomberb17

> Για τα Windows τι λέει η μηχανή αναζήτησης;


Ανυπομονώ να δω το άρθρο της ΕΦΣΥΝ για τα CVEs των Windows..  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Όταν εντοπίστηκε πήρε 2 βδομάδες για να λυθεί, αυτό εννοώ. 
> 
> Για τα Windows τι λέει η μηχανή αναζήτησης; Από cisa gov φαίνονται περισσότερα τα exploits για closed-source software: https://www.cisa.gov/known-exploited...lities-catalog


Και εγώ σου λέω πως ήταν εκεί για εκμετάλλευσή για 12 χρόνια ανοιχτό,  πιο πίσω δεν είπες οτι αφού είναι ανοιχτό το βλέπει κόσμος και δεν μένει κάτι ανοιχτό; 
Μην μου πεις δεν είχε άτομα να βρούνε το πρόβλημα και να συνεισφέρουν, ανοιχτό ήταν το project

----------


## tsigarid

> Όταν εντοπίστηκε πήρε 2 βδομάδες για να λυθεί, αυτό εννοώ. 
> 
> Για τα Windows τι λέει η μηχανή αναζήτησης; Από cisa gov φαίνονται περισσότερα τα exploits για closed-source software: https://www.cisa.gov/known-exploited...lities-catalog


2 εβδομάδες από όταν ανακοινώθηκε θες να πεις. Το πότε εντοπίστηκε είναι άγνωστο  :Wink:

----------


## Yonko

> Και εγώ σου λέω πως ήταν εκεί για εκμετάλλευσή για 12 χρόνια ανοιχτό, πιο πίσω δεν είπες οτι αφού είναι ανοιχτό το βλέπει κόσμος και δεν μένει κάτι ανοιχτό;


Καλά, δεν είπα πως δεν υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις. Λέω απλά πως αν ήταν κλειστού κώδικα θα είχε περισσότερες πιθανότητες να έχει κι άλλα (και να μη μπορούσαν να εντοπιστούν απ' την κοινότητα).




> 2 εβδομάδες από όταν ανακοινώθηκε θες να πεις. Το πότε εντοπίστηκε είναι άγνωστο


Σίγουρα ξέρουμε πως εντοπίστηκε το Γενάρη του 2022.  :Wink:

----------


## tsigarid

> Σίγουρα ξέρουμε πως εντοπίστηκε το Γενάρη του 2022.


Η πολλή σιγουριά θα σε φάει. Πως ξέρεις ότι οι "κακοί" δεν το ήξεραν νωρίτερα και το έκαναν exploit, μέχρι να το ανακαλύψουν ανεξάρτητα οι "καλοί" και να το ανακοινώσουν; Αυτό ισχύει για όλα τα προβλήματα, όχι μόνο για αυτό.

----------


## BlueChris

Edward Snowden laugh's hard atm.

----------


## Yonko

> Η πολλή σιγουριά θα σε φάει. Πως ξέρεις ότι οι "κακοί" δεν το ήξεραν νωρίτερα και το έκαναν exploit, μέχρι να το ανακαλύψουν ανεξάρτητα οι "καλοί" και να το ανακοινώσουν; Αυτό ισχύει για όλα τα προβλήματα, όχι μόνο για αυτό.


Ελληνικά δε μιλάω; Λέω πως η κοινότητα το εντόπισε το Γενάρη του 2022. Κακόβουλοι μπορεί προφανώς να το είχαν εντοπίσει κι αυτοί προηγουμένως.

----------


## DOU

Αν ειναι,να εχουμε ψηφιοποιημενα στο κινητο μας διπλωμα οδηγησης και αλλα απαραιτητα εγγραφα,αλλα να μας ζητανε σε οποιονδηποτε ελεγχο η για οποιαδηποτε δουλεια θελουμε να κανουμε που σχετιζεται δημοσια υπηρεσια,να δειξουμε τα πρωτοτυπα εγγραφα,τοτε ειναι ολιγον κοροιδια το wallet.

----------


## BlueChris

> Αν ειναι,να εχουμε ψηφιοποιημενα στο κινητο μας διπλωμα οδηγησης και αλλα απαραιτητα εγγραφα,αλλα να μας ζητανε σε οποιονδηποτε ελεγχο η για οποιαδηποτε δουλεια θελουμε να κανουμε που σχετιζεται δημοσια υπηρεσια,να δειξουμε τα πρωτοτυπα εγγραφα,τοτε ειναι ολιγον κοροιδια το wallet.


Βοηθάει μωρέ στο 90% των περιπτώσεων.. δεν είναι κακό.

----------


## tsigarid

> Βοηθάει μωρέ στο 90% των περιπτώσεων.. δεν είναι κακό.


Και πιθανότατα σύντομα και στο 100%. Αλλά πάντα κάποιοι θα γκρινιάζουν.

----------


## dimyok

Εκτος αν πεσεις σε οργανα που δε δεχονται . Εχω ακουσει τροχομπατσο να λεει - και που ξερω αν ισχυει αυτο που μου δειχνεις πλαστη φωτογραφια μπορει να ειναι  ουγκ ουγκ  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## DOU

> Και πιθανότατα σύντομα και στο 100%. Αλλά πάντα κάποιοι θα γκρινιάζουν.


Δεν ειναι θεμα γκρινιας η μιρλας,αλλα μεχρι να γινει κατι οριστικοποιημενα σωστα και χωρις τρυπες,ναι θα υπαρχει γκρινια απο κοσμο.Οταν θα πηγαινω στην εφορια,στην αστυνομια,στο ικα κλπ,θα μου ζητανε ταυτοτητα,αφμ,αμκα η οτιδηποτε,θα τους το δειχνω απο το wallet και θα τελειωνει εκει η ταυτοποιηση,τοτε παμε καλα,αν αρχισουν,ναι..αλλα θελουμε και το πρωτοτυπο να μας δειξετε,αν δεν το εχετε,λυπουμαστε,δεν μπορειτε να εξυπηρετηθειτε,τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα υπαρξης της εφαρμογης της ιδιας.

----------


## vagdsl

Αντιγραφή από εδώ:




> *6. Ποιοι και πώς θα μπορούν να ελέγξουν τη γνησιότητα των ψηφιακών εγγράφων;;*
> 
> Τα ψηφιακά εγγραφα της εφαρμογής Gov.gr Wallet είναι *πλήρως ισάξια ως προς την ισχύ τους με τα φυσικά έγγραφα σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 80 του Ν.4954/2022*, ως εκ τούτου, όποιος ή όποια ελεγκτής δικαιούται να ελέγξει τα φυσικά έγγραφά σας, μπορεί επίσης να ελέγξει και να επαληθεύσει τα ψηφιακά.
> 
> Ο έλεγχος εγκυρότητας του εγγράφου πραγματοποιείται δείχνοντας στον ελεγκτή το QR code του εκάστοτε εγγράφου. Αφού ο ελεγκτής «σκανάρει» με τη δική του συσκευή το QR code σας, τότε θα πρέπει να δώσετε (ή όχι) έγκριση για τον έλεγχο αυτό μέσα από την εφαρμογή του Gov.gr Wallet. Εφόσον δώσετε έγκριση, τότε θα εμφανιστεί ένας 6-ψήφιος κωδικός τον οποίο μπορείτε να αναφέρετε ή δείξετε στον ελεγκτή σας. Μόνο - και μόνον τότε - όταν ο ελεγκτής εισάγει επιτυχώς τον κωδικό αυτό, θα μπορεί να δει τα στοιχεία του ψηφιακού δελτίου ταυτότητας ή της άδειας οδήγησης σας.
> 
> *8. Υπάρχει κάποια διαδικασία για την οποία θα εξακολουθώ να χρειάζομαι την έγχαρτη ταυτότητα ή το έγχαρτο δίπλωμα ή την έγχαρτη Κάρτα Αναπηρίας;*
> 
> Το ψηφιακό δελτίο ταυτότητας και η ψηφιακή άδεια οδήγησης είναι πλήρως ισάξια ως προς την ισχύ τους με τα φυσικά έγγραφα, ως εκ τούτου *δεν υπάρχει κάποια χρήση του δελτίου ταυτότητας που απαιτεί την παρουσίαση του φυσικού δελτίου*, πλην της *μεταβατικής περιόδου για τραπεζικά ιδρύματα ή παρόχους κινητής ή σταθερής τηλεφωνίας*.

----------


## dimyok

Δηλαδη στις σκατοτραπεζες σου ζητανε και τα 2 μαζι ;;

----------


## sdikr

> Δηλαδη στις σκατοτραπεζες σου ζητανε και τα 2 μαζι ;;


Έχει τελειώσει  η μεταβατική περίοδος

----------


## minas

> Δεν ειναι θεμα γκρινιας η μιρλας,αλλα μεχρι να γινει κατι οριστικοποιημενα σωστα και χωρις τρυπες,ναι θα υπαρχει γκρινια απο κοσμο.Οταν θα πηγαινω στην εφορια,στην αστυνομια,στο ικα κλπ,θα μου ζητανε ταυτοτητα,αφμ,αμκα η οτιδηποτε,θα τους το δειχνω απο το wallet και θα τελειωνει εκει η ταυτοποιηση,τοτε παμε καλα,αν αρχισουν,ναι..αλλα θελουμε και το πρωτοτυπο να μας δειξετε,αν δεν το εχετε,λυπουμαστε,δεν μπορειτε να εξυπηρετηθειτε,τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα υπαρξης της εφαρμογης της ιδιας.


Υπάρχει και το αντίθετο πρόβλημα, που πολλοί σε "ταυτοποιούν" χωρίς κανέναν έλεγχο από την εφαρμογή, απλά βλέποντας τα στοιχεία στην οθόνη. Αυτό βεβαίως είναι ταχύτερο, αλλά έχει τον τεράστιο κίνδυνο ότι κάποιος μπορεί απλά να φτιάξει μία φωτογραφία που μοιάζει με το wallet και να προσποιείται ότι είναι όποιος θέλει.
Καλή η τεχνολογία, αλλά πρέπει να συμβαδίζει με την αλλαγή κουλτούρας και διαδικασιών.

----------


## sdikr

> Υπάρχει και το αντίθετο πρόβλημα, που πολλοί σε "ταυτοποιούν" χωρίς κανέναν έλεγχο από την εφαρμογή, απλά βλέποντας τα στοιχεία στην οθόνη. Αυτό βεβαίως είναι ταχύτερο, αλλά έχει τον τεράστιο κίνδυνο ότι κάποιος μπορεί απλά να φτιάξει μία φωτογραφία που μοιάζει με το wallet και να προσποιείται ότι είναι όποιος θέλει.
> Καλή η τεχνολογία, αλλά πρέπει να συμβαδίζει με την αλλαγή κουλτούρας και διαδικασιών.


Όπως δηλαδή γίνεται σήμερα με την χάρτινη. 
Ενώ με το wallet έχεις πραγματικά και δυνατότητα για έλεγχο real time εκείνη την στιγμή

----------


## BlueChris

> Όπως δηλαδή γίνεται σήμερα με την χάρτινη. 
> Ενώ με το wallet έχεις πραγματικά και δυνατότητα για έλεγχο real time εκείνη την στιγμή


Ναι σε αυτό είναι καλύτερο το κινητό πλάκα πλάκα.

----------


## minas

> Όπως δηλαδή γίνεται σήμερα με την χάρτινη. 
> Ενώ με το wallet έχεις πραγματικά και δυνατότητα για έλεγχο real time εκείνη την στιγμή


Η χάρτινη έχει υποτυπώδη προστασία από παραχάραξη. Η φωτογραφία, καμία.
Είναι σημαντικό να αρχίσει να εφαρμόζεται σωστά η χρήση του wallet.

----------


## ThReSh

> Η χάρτινη έχει υποτυπώδη προστασία από παραχάραξη.


Η καινούριου τύπου θα έχει, για την τωρινή γελάει όλη η ΕΕ.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Off Topic


		Γίναμε ψηφιακοί, δεν ξεχνάμε και τις παλιές συνήθειες.   :Razz: 

Πήρε η κόρη μου επιστολές από τον δήμο Πειραιά για οφειλές περίπου 700 €

Μέρος απάντησης 
1
ΤΟ ΟΧΗΜΑ ΕΜ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΑΓΡΑΦΟΜΕΝΟ ΑΡ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΙΑΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΗΚΕ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ Η ΣΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ
2
ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΕΣ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΡΑΒΑΣΕΩΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ 3 ΕΤΩΝ ΕΩΣ 6 ΕΤΩΝ, ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΓΕΝΝΗΣΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ 1995
ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΙΣΥΝΑΠΤΩ ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ
ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ
ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ

----------


## dimyok

Πως εγινε αυτο ; Συνωνυμια ;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Πως εγινε αυτο ; Συνωνυμια ;


Mάλλον
Απλά αποφασίσανε να εισπράξουνε και βαρέσανε στον βρόντο.
Κι εδώ είναι εύκολη περίπτωση, σίγουρα κάποιοι θα πληρώσουνε.

Εχω κι εγώ μια κλήση, ότι πήρα το παπάκι, έκανα Αθήνα-Πάτρα και πάρκαρα παράνομα.
Ιδιος αριθμός πινακίδας, χοντάκι μαύρο εγώ, gilera ασημί το άλλο. Δεν μπερδεύονται.
Κάποια στιγμή θα το βρώ στην εφορία.

ΥΓ
Επειδή τα παιδάκια είναι λίγο μ@λακισμένα, μου είπε ότι την βοήθησε η αδερφή της, 10 χρονών τότε.

----------


## Chingachgook

Και τί θα πει, κύριε, ότι ήταν η κόρη σας 3-6 ετών; Μπορείτε να αποδείξετε ότι δεν οδηγούσε;  :Tease: 


 :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Wizard270

Γίνεται να εγκατασταθεί η εφαρμογή σε κινητό ανήλικου για να περαστεί η ταυτότητά του; Δεν βλέπω επιλογή για εξαρτώμενο μέλος στην εφαρμογή, μόνο εμένα βγάζει. Πρέπει να έχει το παιδί ΑΦΜ;  :Thinking:

----------


## Spanos

Μου έχει πάρει το δίπλωμα η Δημοτική Αστυνομία, μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ αυτό του wallet;

----------


## sdikr

> Μου έχει πάρει το δίπλωμα η Δημοτική Αστυνομία, μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ αυτό του wallet;


Οχι,  κανονικά δίνεται εντολή και δεν ισχύει ούτε το ηλεκτρονικό

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μου έχει πάρει το δίπλωμα η Δημοτική Αστυνομία, μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ αυτό του wallet;


Οχι και μην το προσπαθήσεις.
Μπορείς όμως να οδηγείς προσεκτικά, χωρίς δίπλωμα, όπως η μισή Αθήνα  :Razz:

----------


## Spanos

> Οχι,  κανονικά δίνεται εντολή και δεν ισχύει ούτε το ηλεκτρονικό


Με το qr code λέει ότι είναι οκ

----------


## sdikr

> Με το qr code λέει ότι είναι οκ


Δεν είσαι οκ, σου έχουν πάρει το δίπλωμα,  μπορεί ακόμα να μην στείλανε την εντολή για ακύρωση, μπορεί να την στείλουν σε 10 λεπτά.

----------

